# Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge [Teil 3]



## Pyrosteiner (15. November 2009)

_Dies ist die Fortsetzung von http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320738_

Hey hey, das Bild hat Whistler-Style !!!  Sauber!!


Löten ist doch schön... ich glaub ich hab letzte Woche 5-6 Stunden am Lötapparat verbracht und kommende Woche wohl auch wieder.


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. November 2009)

Hab die Einheit (Brenner und Ballast) neu aus dem Bikemarkt 
Mann muß nur warten können, dann kann mann sich auch was sparen
Glaub mir wenn ich 65  dafür gezahlt habe dann ist das so!
Zählen kann ich auch ohne Diplom!!
Und die Verluste durch Bedampfung sind verschwindend gering.

Zumindest hab ich weder bei meinen Autos noch der Bikelampe je was davon gemerkt...und mein erstes Auto mit Xenon (Bj. Mitte 90 rum) hatte zum Schluß fast 280TKM mit den ersten Brennern .......immer noch ein sehr sehr gutes Licht.

Dimmen fast unmöglich da hast recht 

Und ja ich kann zaubern.....ich kann warme Luft zum stinken bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2009)

deine Reaktionen hier kann ich irgendwie net verstehen ... wie nen kleines kind  wollt rein gar net deine lampe kritisieren ... 

ich hatt schon ne 21 W HID vor 9 Jahren am bike und mich viel mit der Technik beschäftigt ... bedampfung is fakt ... ob 1800 und 1500 lm siehst mitm auge net (der abfall der lichtleistung geht in den bereich 70 % am lebensdauerende)

LED Technik ist am bike state of the art ... HID is nen dinosaurier   ... vorallem wegen handling und dimmbarkeit.

Natürlich ist HID im hohen Leistungsbereich der LED überlegen. Im Bereich über 30W wird das auch wegen dem schwierigen thermischen Management der LED noch lange so bleiben.


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> deine Reaktionen hier kann ich irgendwie net verstehen ... wie nen kleines kind  wollt rein gar net deine lampe kritisieren ...



Arbeite jeden Tag dran nie erwachsen zu werden  
Aber wennst mir ned glauben willst das *meine* Lampe nur 65  gekostet hat, werd ich das ja wohl noch richtig stellen dürfen.

Ausserdem hab ich das mit Humor geschrieben........also ned alles so bierernst nehmen Herr Ingenör 

LED ist ne top Sache...da brauch ma ned drüber streiten. Aber für meine bescheidenen elektro Kenntnisse ist eben die HID einfacher um an gutes Licht zu kommen.

 jeder wie er will und gut ist. 

Und jetzt schluß mit schmollen


----------



## franzam (15. November 2009)

"warme Luft zum stinken bringen"  der is gut 

ab übernächster Woche wirds bei mir wieder etwas ruhiger:

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne richtige Abendmännertour auf den Dylen?


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. November 2009)

Auf den Dylen!?
Wennst a hochschlepseil für mich mitnimmst ...gerne 

Und dann a gepflegte Halbe in dem urigen Wirtshaus 

Ja da bin i dabei


----------



## franzam (16. November 2009)

Abschleppen is nich, hab momentan ein leichtes Konditionsdefizit! 8 Wochen Bikepause

Aber a Halbe im Woldhaisl is ok


----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6548800&postcount=2545

hehe ... bin am überlegen so kurz vor der daumen OP


----------



## speedy_j (17. November 2009)

das könnte eng bei mir werden.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2009)

Na super, jetzt Teil 3...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2009)

Juhu, erster Beitrag mit 2 gleichen Zahlen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. November 2009)

ziffern jörg, zwei gleiche ziffern!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ziffern jörg, zwei gleiche ziffern!



Hatte ich schon bemerkt als ich Antworten gedrückt hatte
Mußte dann aber blitzartig ein technisches Arbeitsproblem lösen und so kam die Korrektur erstmal in Vergessenheit
Und bis Mittag ging dann des Forum nimmer...heieiei...

Aber dafür hab ich mal wieder unötiges Geld in weniger Masse angelegt






G.


----------



## franzam (18. November 2009)

Meinst der Magnesiumbody verkraftet Granitkontakt, ohne das die Querstege brechen?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Meinst der Magnesiumbody verkraftet Granitkontakt, ohne das die Querstege brechen?



Der Magkörper ist ziemlich massiv, der macht mir am wenigsten Sorgen......aber die Titanachse
Im Gegensatz zu anders lautenden Meldungen paßt sogar das angegebene Gewicht rel. genau
Warte nur bis mein Karbonbiketeil da ist

G.


----------



## franzam (18. November 2009)

Du und Plaste?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2009)

oh je ... unser thread wird jetzt vom pyrosteiner angeführt ...

das war das was ich im zillertal gemeint hab das ich net genau weis wo das ist ... http://wildkogel-events.at/cms/upload/SOMMER_bike_paradies/revier_guide.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2009)

ja, wenn man sich des vom Trailmaster so anschaut dann weiß man garnet warum man da noch net war

@Franzzzam: Haste dir schon des Video vom Einstellen der Luftfederelemente angeschaut...ist doch was für dich


G.


----------



## Messerharry (18. November 2009)

Tach Jungen´s,
bin von 23.12.- 3.01. wieder bei euch drüben


----------



## speedy_j (18. November 2009)

drüben ist da, wo ich her komme! das kann sonst zu schweren missverständnissen führen.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2009)

fertiges lämpchen ... hat schon den ersten Sturz überlebt 

Technik: 3x Cree MCE 430 lm bei 350mA 5550 Kelvin mit 2x10° und 1x20° Ledil Boom MC-Optik. Elektronik HipFlex 2800mA

wirklich billig war sie net ... ~200 euro mit Akkus (14,4 V; 7,5 Ah)

rechn. Lumen bei 100°C Chiptemperatur und 85% Wirkungsgrad der Optik liegen bei ~1500 lm
















hipFlex


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2009)

hehe ... es findet sich immer eine seite die das richtige vorhersagt


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2009)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Tach Jungen´s,
> bin von 23.12.- 3.01. wieder bei euch drüben


 
rette sich wer kann ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2009)

Auf die Lampe kann man bestimmt Ministeckbider draufmachen

Muß Sonntag arbeiten....aber von Montag bis Mittwoch hät ich Zeit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2009)

ab dienstag ists halt schlecht bei mir


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh je ... unser thread wird jetzt vom pyrosteiner angeführt ...



DAS hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht, welche Ehre Post 1... aber ich bin totaaaaal unschuldig!


Geiles Wetter aber mein Knie nervt. Das ist bisschen blau weil mir gestern was nicht ganz nausgegangen is...



Edit: Und schon wieder erster der zweiten Seite... aber das war jetzt Zufall


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2009)

bei mir hat ne seite 40 beträge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2009)

Bei mir 17....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2009)

so zurück aus bozen 

.
.
.
.
.
. 

nein ... war nur schneerutschen at the end of the zillervalley 

den hintertuxer gletscher hab ich das erste mal gesehen ... krasse berglandschaft da oben ... nächstes jahr dann im sommer in der früh schneerutschen am nachmittag in mayerhofen ne abfahrt aufm bike 


am dienstag is der spass leider für ne weile vorbei


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2009)

Diesmal wars aber auch zuhause schön
Dann bist du also wieder für den Schlechtwetterumschwung hier verantwortlich

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2009)

ne ... der regen is schon vor mir angekommen ... als is wer anders schuld 

wenn ich das mitm daumen net hätt wär ich dieses we sicher nicht in den schnee gefahrn .... aber war bis weihnachten die letzte chance


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2009)

Des Wetter wohnt ziemlich weit oben, drum hats dich schon von weitem anfahren sehen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so zurück aus bozen
> 
> .



ich wollte fast schon "drecksack" schreiben. 
zum glück lese ich manchmal noch den rest.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des Wetter wohnt ziemlich weit oben, drum hats dich schon von weitem anfahren sehen
> 
> G.



als doch der eman schuld.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich wollte fast schon "drecksack" schreiben.


 
na ... nach bozen wolltest doch net


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2009)

na ja, samstag mittag ins auto um nach bozen zu fahren und montag früh wieder auf arbeit zu stehen, ist dann doch in wenig zu verrückt.
wobei es ja solche experten gibt, nicht wahr schu?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na ja, samstag mittag ins auto um nach bozen zu fahren und montag früh wieder auf arbeit zu stehen, ist dann doch in wenig zu verrückt.



Tss....kaum ist die Grenze offen werden sie schon reisefaul

Was mir gerade einfällt, war bei deinem Vorbau eigentlich die Vakuumkappe dabei??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2009)

na jetzt kann es ja jeder.

wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, dann war die vakuumkappe beim vro-vorbau mit dabei. also damals, vor dem großen crash.


----------



## schu2000 (23. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na ja, samstag mittag ins auto um nach bozen zu fahren und montag früh wieder auf arbeit zu stehen, ist dann doch in wenig zu verrückt.
> wobei es ja solche experten gibt, nicht wahr schu?



keine ahnung was Du meinst


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. November 2009)

@ eman: Mit Bozen haste mich nun auch fast geschockt...

Gute OP morgen oder so...


----------



## LB Stefan (24. November 2009)

oh ja eman von mir a alles gute!

dass du auch morgen noch kraftvoll deine Fahrradklingel benutzen kannst


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2009)

Ob er schon operiert ist????.......warscheinlich shneiden sie gerade in dem Moment an ihm rum

War ganz schön glitschick heut....aber der Flowtrail ist jetzt schön frei

@Spiidi: Die Vakuumkappe war doch ganz versteckt in der Verpackung dabei


G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2009)

kannst denn nicht noch etwas an der vakuumkappe abdrehen? innen sieht es ja keiner. und ganz wichtig, nimm eine genau gekürzte aluschraube! sonst machst dir das ganze gewichtstuning kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2009)

Hab nur ne Stahlshraube in zu lang

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2009)

oh mei, du machst das nicht konsiquent genug!

schon gesehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6578578&posted=1#post6578578


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2009)

Jaja, hab ich mir schon angegukkt

Werd mich dann mal nach einer Kohlefaserschraube umschauen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2009)

dann kannst aber auch gleich einen kohlefaserdeckel besorgen.
noch besser ist es natürlich, das lagerspiel mit einer gewindestange zu spannen. dann reicht ein aufgeklebter kohlefaserdeckel und auf die kralle kann man auch verzichten. ich seh schon die pfunde purzeln.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2009)

Bin schon auf 16,91kg trotz Stahlschraube

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2009)

na dann überleg mal, welche ungeahnten gewichte sich da noch auftun könnten.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2009)

Brauch nichts mehr machen....hab mein Ziel erreicht
Ziel war nämlich unter 17,5kg mit Telestütze...und Tachoeinheit.
Die 16,91 waren mit normaler Stütze und so.
Hab heut schonmal alle Leichtkompos in der nassen Felslandschaft ausprobiert...haben vorerst gehalten
Hmmh.....die 170er Lyrik hat fei bloß 2200g

G.


----------



## franzam (24. November 2009)

Na, was hastn alles dran? Teileliste?
Komisch, Deine Bikes werden leichter und meine schwerer


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2009)

Was wiegt denn ein Eirenhors eigentlich??

G.


----------



## franzam (24. November 2009)

Oje, viel zu viel
17 und noch was, glaub 17,2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2009)

17,2 kg, oh mein gott....

hast du schon an einen vakuumaheaddeckel gedacht? der kann eine bestimmt masse negieren.


----------



## franzam (24. November 2009)

ne, experimentiere momentan noch mit Antimaterie. Denke wenn ich dann die Teile zusammen bringe hebt sich die Masse gegenseitig auf. Also kein Gewicht... 



...oder keine Rad


----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2009)

ich denke da solltest du dich für einen gedankenaustausch mal in die schweiz wenden. die haben die schwarzen löcher wieder im griff. beeil dich aber, bevor deren kühlschrank wieder ausfällt.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2009)

17-17,2 ist doch ein ganz passables Gewicht.....ganz ohne Antimaterie.
Wenn soll ich denn mal vorbeikommen für eine Fahrt in deinen tirschenreuther Steinbruch.

Freitag hab ich Zeit.......

G.


----------



## franzam (25. November 2009)

Theoretisch, hätt ich, so wies bis jetzt ausschaut, auch Zeit 

Edit:  Mist, hab nen Termin in Rgb. komm erst ca 15.00 wieder.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2009)

so daumen steckt im gips ... dann mal  schauen was draus wird ...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. November 2009)

Kennt wer diese Strecken da alle:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/109605/


----------



## speedy_j (26. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so daumen steckt im gips ... dann mal  schauen was draus wird ...



na dann drücken wir jetzt alle mal die daumen. 



Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Kennt wer diese Strecken da alle:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/109605/



einmal denke ich, hab ich pds erkannt.
ich bin aber froh, das ich nicht der einzige bin, der ab und an mal den boden vermisst.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2009)

ok ... wer fährt nächstes jahr mit mir nach schweden ??  

http://www.arebikepark.se/

... ergänzung ... whistler wär auch ok *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (26. November 2009)

hier ich...ich will ich will 

der schweden-Park schaut echt nice aus!


----------



## speedy_j (26. November 2009)

na ja, ich würde vielleicht auch mitkommen.


----------



## Klabauterman (27. November 2009)

oke...eman läd uns ein!find ich spitze von ihm!


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2009)

ja ich lad dich ein die bilder danach anzuschauen 

vordergrund naja ******* halt ...
hintergrund ... geile strecke


----------



## LB Stefan (27. November 2009)

Diese Gipsdinger werden a immer hässlicher 

Mhm wie lang bist denn jetzt dann out of order??


----------



## speedy_j (27. November 2009)

also so hässlich finde ich das gipsding jetzt mal nicht. besser als bis zum ellenbogen im eigenen saft zu schmoren. die farbe hat er sich sicher wieder aussuchen können ... der rote blitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2009)

Naja, sind ja noch alle Finger dran....ist des Glättpad irgendwie mit dem Roten verbnden odr liegt des nur drauf??

@Popefan: Jetzt kannste die Flowabfahrt erstmal nimmer fahren....man kann sie netmal mehr laufen so hoch auf komplette breite liegen die überbleibsel vom Holzmachen drinn

G.


----------



## franzam (28. November 2009)

jaja, unser lieber Staatsforst :kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2009)

Und ich hab Anfang der Woche noch diesen gelben alten Billigharvester für Arme im Trail stehen sehn

G.


----------



## franzam (28. November 2009)

des viele Eisen brennt halt a net gscheit


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, sind ja noch alle Finger dran....ist des Glättpad irgendwie mit dem Roten verbnden odr liegt des nur drauf??
> 
> @Popefan: Jetzt kannste die Flowabfahrt erstmal nimmer fahren....man kann sie netmal mehr laufen so hoch auf komplette breite liegen die überbleibsel vom Holzmachen drinn
> 
> G.


 
das Glättpad is fest verklebt ...

die farbe konnt ich mir net wirklich aussuchen ... gelb rot oder lila 
muss / soll 5 wochen dranbleiben ... heißt bis ende des jahres


----------



## franzam (28. November 2009)

lila, wäre doch auch was gewesen 
5Wochen? bist Du dann wieder einsatzbereit, oder kommt dann noch irgendwelche Schonfrist, bzw Reha?


----------



## speedy_j (28. November 2009)

würde sich der eman jemals an eine schonfrist halten?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2009)

hehe schonfrist geht net ... da ich mit arbeitskollegen am 21/22.12. am kitzsteinhorn skifahrn muss ...

nach 5 wochen ist es angeblich fest angewachsen ... da auch doktoren immer einen sicherheitspuffer einplanen hälts sich auch schon nach 4 wochen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. November 2009)

Diese Schienen und Gipsteile werden wirklich immer kleiner.

Bei meiner DaumenOP 2007 hatte ich ne Kunststoffschiene bis Mitte Unterarm und musste dann nach 6 Wochen erst mal wieder mein Handgelenk beweglich machen lassen mittels KG. Gleiches für den Daumen.

EMan, wenn der Daume jetzt 4 Wochen eingegipst ist dann is da erst mal nix mit viel bewegung wenn der Gips runterkommt.


Schweden... schönes Land, war ich noch nicht...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2009)

in sachen daumen hatt ich auch schon alles am arm. kommt sehr drauf an welches gelenk ruhig gehalten werden muss. bei der OP dieses mal ist ja nur nen band reingebaut worden, die kapsel des gelenkes is deshalb noch stabil. nur die bewegung des grundgelenkes, welche dieses band jetzt stabilisiert muss mit der schiene stabilisiert werden (geringe bewegung unkritisch).
die schiene lässt das handgelenk beweglich. was meiner meinung sehr gut ist, da es einem zu extremen muskelabbau entgegenwirkt.
zum radlfahrn is nen steifer daumen verkraftbar, nen (teil-)steifes handgelenk überhaupt net (hat diesen sommer nachm gips deshalb am anfang arge handgelenksprobs). supergau warn damals mal eingegipste finger. da war dann alles steif inkl. handgelenk.
ob nen gips immer so groß sein muss is eh ansichtssache des Arztes. wenn ich bei der sache im mai net direkt gefragt hätt, ob auch was kleineres oder ne orthese geht, hätt ich bis zum schluß nen reisen ding ohne wirklichen nutzen dran gehabt. 
mit ner großen schiene is der Doc halt ohne groß zu überlegen auf der sicheren seite ... kann man ihm bei der bezahlung der krankenkassen auch net verübeln. is so wie wenn nen elektriker nen 16mm² draht für 10A nimmt -> schadet auch net und funzt, is nur nicht ganz wirtschaftlich 

Schweden ja sicher schön. da rauf zu kommen is nur ähnlich viel aufwand wie whistler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. November 2009)

Aber Schweden ist noch mit dem Auto erreichbar... oder würdest da auch hinfliegen?

Der DH-Luki fliegt am Dienstag für ne Woche nach La Palma. Bin gespannt was er dann erzählt.


Was nächstes Jahr sein MUSS ist wieder PdS. Das war dieses Jahr so subba und der Urlaub so billig das ist Pflicht. Weiteres ist noch nicht geplant und ich hoffe das 2010 genau so geil wird wie 2009 bis jetzt war. Dann wär ich sehr zufrieden.


@ Eman: Haste eigendlich noch interesse am Leatt Brace?


----------



## schu2000 (29. November 2009)

Ich hatte nach meiner Kahnbein-OP im Mai das Handgelenk bloß für vier Wochen ruhiggestellt, dann gabs KG, das war schon Katastrophe und hat ewig gedauert alles wieder gescheit beweglich zu kriegen...mittlerweile funktionierts aber wieder sehr gut!


----------



## speedy_j (29. November 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Aber Schweden ist noch mit dem Auto erreichbar... oder würdest da auch hinfliegen?



so ist es! 2089 km von mir aus und dann schafft man es in unter 24 stunden, wenn man die fähre richtig erwischt. pinkelpausen oder ähnliches gibt es halt dann nicht. wenn man um 9 uhr los fährt steht man pünktlich am nächsten tag zur ersten fahrt am lift. 


ich war heut noch mal in osternohe und hab in 4 stunden über 25 fahrten zusammen gebracht. momentan sind vom grip her fast ideale bedingungen (hat sich morgen aber, mit dem kommenden regen, gegessen) und sogar die dh strecke macht mir richtig spaß.


hat von euch eigentlich noch jemand ein paar gescheite fotos von den unternehmungen, die wir so in letzter zeit getrieben haben?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so ist es! 2089 km von mir aus





Ähm.... ja, ich glaub ich hab da in Erdkunde grad gepennt. So weit weg dachte ich jetzt nicht muss ich zugeben.


----------



## schu2000 (29. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hat von euch eigentlich noch jemand ein paar gescheite fotos von den unternehmungen, die wir so in letzter zeit getrieben haben?



Ich hätte da ein paar Bilder von einem gewissen Intense-Fahrer, wie er mehrfach in Bozen mit der Luftpumpe aktiv ist  ach Du hast ja nach gescheiten Bildern gefragt


----------



## speedy_j (29. November 2009)

oh, luftpumpenbilder... da hat glaub jeder eine menge von mir. ich bin nicht umsonst der plattenkönig.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2009)

Hattest wohl schon wieder zuwenig Luft trotz Altherrennabe drinn.
Hast schon gelesen im Leitwillforum....901 Rohloffprojekt

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. November 2009)

hab grad mal ein wenig für stunk gesorgt. aber den lexle trau ich das zu, dass er das hin bekommt. von ihm hab ich mir ideen besorgt, falls ich keinen intense rahmen mit 135mm aufnahme als freerider bekommen hätte. dann hätte ich mir ein 150mm steckachssystem schon angepasst.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2009)

Werd wohl auch mal eine meiner rumliegenden Rohloffs ins Izimu bauen
Des Schaltwerk nervt nämlich zur Zeit...arrg....und dann ists schonmal für die Leichtrohloff vorbereitet

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (29. November 2009)

weisst du schon, wie du es machen möchtest?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2009)

Ja, im großen und ganzem schon..
Hab ja nur ein Loch rechts und links im Rahmen und kein aufschraubfähiges Steckachssystem.
Werden wohl aus Stabilitätsgründen 4 Drehteile werden um eine größere Anpreßfläche zu bekommen.
Aber mal kuggn.........

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Aber Schweden ist noch mit dem Auto erreichbar... oder würdest da auch hinfliegen?
> 
> Der DH-Luki fliegt am Dienstag für ne Woche nach La Palma. Bin gespannt was er dann erzählt.
> 
> ...


 
wie der speedy schon vorgerechnet hat is Schweden mitm auto arg grenzwertig. die 1200km bis alpe d'huez warn schon arg nervig ... ich denk whistler wär da sinnvoller












leatt brace eher nimmer. die sache mit dem rechten daumen hat mir kopfmässig schon nen ziemlichen knick mitgegeben (hab jetzt dann ende 2009 in den letzten 16 monaten 3,5 monate irgendnen daumen in gips gehabt). so am limit das ich nen leatt brace brauch kann / will ich nimmer fahrn.

PdS ... ja immer wieder geil aber halt auch immer wieder das gleiche.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. November 2009)

Ja wenn du über Uppsala fährst 

Dann dauerts upsalla weng länger 

Da kannst dann auch sagen, komm mach mer ne kleinen Tagestour


----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2009)

nen katzensprung is es auf jedenfall nicht mehr


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. November 2009)

Warum muss Are auch so weit oben in Schweden sein... grr.

Einmal im Jahr PdS geht schon ... und ich war ja noch nicht so oft dort wie Du. Für mich gibt es auch in der Schweiz noch einiges zu entdecken, dann lass ich Schweden wohl erst mal bleiben.


So langsam fahren das jedes Risiko und Sturz ausgeschlossen ist... da muss man ja runterschieben! Ich fahr auch so vorsichtig wie es geht und trotzdem lieg ich immer wieder mal irgendwo unfreiwillig am Boden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2009)

japp schweiz ... 

fallst nächstes jahr bock auf nen kleinen roadtrip da unten hast ... bellwald und crans montana sind geil.

mal schauen was ich next year so mach *gg* 
innsbruck
scuol 
chur/lenzerheide
laax 
-> ins wallis -> 
bellwald  
crans montana  
verbier
-> in den süden ->
pila (ITA  )
-> durchn Mt Blanc ->
Les Gets
Morgins 
Biel und oder Bern 
Lac Blanc 
Wildbad

hehe  so 3 wochen purer stress


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2009)

geile spielerei ...


----------



## speedy_j (30. November 2009)

dann könnte man aber zillertal und bozen/meran auch gleich noch mit einbinden.


----------



## Klabauterman (30. November 2009)

nette tour...wieviele tage planst du dafür ein


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2009)

bozen zillertal ne ...

aber voll faszinierend was du unten alles geht als trip 

ich hab was vergessen ... les 2 alpes

http://www.2alpes-vtt.com/


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2009)

Den Umweg fürs letzte, glaub ich, will man am Schluß so einer Tour nimmer machen.
Tu mal rechtzeitig planen...man kann ja dann bestimmt irgendwo in der Mitte mit einsteigen...oder aussteigen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2009)

Les 2 Alpes oder Alpe d'Huez auf der anderen Seite des Tales is im Vergleich zum Rest ne andere Welt ... krasses 'panaroma und echtes hochgebirge

grundsätzlich hat das so schon alles seinen Sinn

Graubünden/Scuol (strahlt irgendwie ne krasse ruhe aus)
Wallis 
Aosta Tal -> Pila (südfeeling)
Rhone Alpes -> Les 2 Alpes (echtes Hochgebirge)
PdS (eher wie Östereichische Alpen) 
Rest is Mittelgebirge 

also alles drin


----------



## oBATMANo (30. November 2009)

Auf Deinem Rückweg an Nürnberg vorbei, kannst dann bei mir noch zum Pumptrack fahren und Grillen halten 

In Schweden gibts noch nen anderen großen Park als Are. Name fällt mir aber grad nich ein. Hab da zwei Kumpels. Falls wirklich Bedarf besteht, kann ich da mal nachfragen wo man überall gut radln kann. 

Zum vorherigen Gipsthema.
Mir wurde mal nur auf Verdacht eines eventuellen Sprunggelenksbruch für 5 Wochen der Unterschenkel eingegipst


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2009)

hehe ... das prob an schweden is das ich eigentlich grundsätzlich nur südlich fahr  da müsst ich ja bei den norddeutschen deppen durch


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Zum vorherigen Gipsthema.
> Mir wurde mal nur auf Verdacht eines eventuellen Sprunggelenksbruch für 5 Wochen der Unterschenkel eingegipst


 
für was gibt es dann Röntgen, CT und MRT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (30. November 2009)

hatten wohl Material über
es wollte sich keiner festlegen ob gebrochen oder nicht
wurde aber auch nur geröntgt
saß 2h in der Notaufnahme mit dickem Fuß
wahrscheinlich war der Chefarzt grad aufm Klo und die Hiwis zu unsicher
war natürlich im August und natürlich nen Sommer mit 35° und natürlich gerade der 2. Urlaubstag
dafür hatten sie aber festgestellt, dass ich mir schon einmal die Ferse gebrochen hatte und ich wußte gar nix davon 
da steht son nen Schnippel ab am Röntgenbild


----------



## Stylo77 (30. November 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... das prob an schweden is das ich eigentlich grundsätzlich nur südlich fahr




ich glaub schweden is net schlecht allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht mit whistler zu vergleichen


----------



## speedy_j (30. November 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> ich glaub schweden is net schlecht allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht mit whistler zu vergleichen



deswegen werden wir mal alles drei nächstes jahr machen: schweden - alpen - whistler

wäre ja dann nur noch das probelm mit dem urlaub haben wollen und bekommen


----------



## teatimetom (30. November 2009)

schaut man spontan in nen nachbarthread ... findet man eher nicht so schöne gesprächsthemen.. verletzungen ...

und fremdflirter aus abensberg im fichtelgebirge 

mir hat 10 titanschrauben und platte im oberarmknochen.... habe also somit meinen wert mehr als verdoppeln können .
von den prognostizierten 6-9 monaten heilung hab ich 4,5-7,5 monate auf nem cc -> dann wieder dh bike verbracht,
 und gleich zwei tage nach der op krkngym, wichtig das die gelenke nicht festrosten.



eman:
als ich dich das lezte mal im juni / juli gesehen hab hattest ja auch son dings,
ist das die gleiche sache mit spätfolge oder schon wieder was neues ?

 gute heilung


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2009)

Verdammt kaum verbringt man mal den Nachmittag im Keller scheibt einem der Batboy den 100ten Beitrag

Der Vorteil an Schweden wäre ansich das der Lift 24h am Tag läuft...glaub ich

@Speedy: So, die Nabe steckt schonmal im Izimu. 
Wenn ich morgen Zeit hab bastell ich mal die Bremse und die Achsplatte ran.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (30. November 2009)

@jörg
na dann mach doch mal bilder! geizt doch sonst nicht so damit rum.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> na dann mach doch mal bilder! geizt doch sonst nicht so damit rum.



War schon zu dunkel im Keller...sind nichts geworden

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2009)

tom_sandl schrieb:


> eman:
> als ich dich das lezte mal im juni / juli gesehen hab hattest ja auch son dings,
> ist das die gleiche sache mit spätfolge oder schon wieder was neues ?
> 
> gute heilung


 
ja das war nur ne stabilisierung dieses gelenks. im sommer hab ich keine zeit für die op gehabt ... jetzt kann ich am ende der bikesaison damit leben so nen gips zu haben. viel geschneit hats ja auch noch net also passt schon .

ne wirklich schlimme verletzung hatt ich noch net ... aber der daumen hat halt schon ne sehr wichtige funktion  und ich hab jetzt 2 halbkaputte   

@stylo ... schweden hab ich net wirklich vor ... bei dem aufwand dann gleich nach whistler ...

aber auch die alpen sind halt schön. is nur purer stress jeden tag wo anders zu fahren. nur autofahrn und radlfahrn ... chillen is da net 

@speedy ... soviel urlaub würdest du gar net brauchen ... du fährst doch entweder mitm krankenwagen heim oder hast nur noch nen schrotthaufen unter dir, der auseinanderfällt oder du gibst nachm 100. platten auf


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... soviel urlaub würdest du gar net brauchen ... du fährst doch entweder mitm krankenwagen heim oder hast nur noch nen schrotthaufen unter dir, der auseinanderfällt oder du gibst nachm 100. platten auf




Muhaaa........wer ist denn da wieder so bösartig


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (1. Dezember 2009)

na na na, ein mal 5km mit dem krankenwagen fahren zählt nicht. und auch das mit den platten ist in den griff zu bekommen. außerdem liebäugel ich noch mit einem rad, welches die strapazen besser durchstehen könnte.


----------



## Stylo77 (1. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> außerdem liebäugel ich noch mit einem rad, welches die strapazen besser durchstehen könnte.




na da bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## speedy_j (1. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> na da bin ich aber gespannt



du bist mal ganz ruhig. am sonntag hätte ich dich mal als motivationshilfe benötigt, aber die bergabsportprominenz wollte sich ja bei dem schönen wetter nicht in todesnohe blicken lassen.


----------



## Stylo77 (1. Dezember 2009)

hast du telefon , email , sms oder sowas ???
kann ich net richen das du da bist 

und wie soll ich als motivationshilfe dienen ?


----------



## teatimetom (1. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> im sommer hab ich keine zeit für die op gehabt ... jetzt kann ich am ende der bikesaison damit leben so nen gips zu haben. viel geschneit hats ja auch noch net also passt schon .



der mann denkt praktisch 

speedy ... hab dich paar mal gesehen am somstag... war aber mit meinem kleinen bruder beschäftigt ...  mfg


----------



## speedy_j (1. Dezember 2009)

@stylo
diese dinge sind mir doch alle fremd und kann ich so schwer bedienen. motivationshilfe für den crankbrother drop und die ersten zwei doubles auf der dh-strecke. das fleisch ist willig nur will der kopf net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ......für den crankbrother drop und die ersten zwei doubles auf der dh-strecke. das fleisch ist willig nur will der kopf net.



ouwouwouw....wenn sich des net schon wieder nach Krankenwagen anhört
Was tust den schon wieder liebäugeln????.....mehr Gelenke???.....Liteville???....Wildsau Pentagon???.......


G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Dezember 2009)

es ist noch nix super festes in aussicht, da evtl. noch ein neues altes auto her muss.
aber da wir nun festgestellt haben, dass das uzzi nur 180mm am hinterbau hat, muss man sich ja noch mit größeren sachen beschäftigen. gefallen würde mir etwas was aus deutschland kommt und auch hier geschweisst wird. somit ist lv draußen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> es ist noch nix super festes in aussicht, da evtl. noch ein neues altes auto her muss.
> aber da wir nun festgestellt haben, dass das uzzi nur 180mm am hinterbau hat, muss man sich ja noch mit größeren sachen beschäftigen. gefallen würde mir etwas was aus deutschland kommt und auch hier geschweisst wird. somit ist lv draußen.



Ahhh also doch das Pentagon...oder evtl. ein Bulls
Scheiß PostMount Bremsen...bei IS2000 wäre mein Hinterrad jetzt drin...so ist gerade mal die Bremse dran....aber schon wieder ein Stücken weiter

G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Dezember 2009)

ne ne, getriebebike wird wohl zu kostspielig. darüber können wir irgendwann wieder reden, wenn ich nicht mehr weiß, was ich mit dem geld machen soll.

jagt doch einfach eine schraube durch den rahmen und häng dort die achsplatte rein. je nachdem, ob der rahmen das zulässt.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne ne, getriebebike wird wohl zu kostspielig. darüber können wir irgendwann wieder reden, wenn ich nicht mehr weiß, was ich mit dem geld machen soll.
> 
> jagt doch einfach eine schraube durch den rahmen und häng dort die achsplatte rein. je nachdem, ob der rahmen das zulässt.



Hmmh....wollte jetzt eigentlich eine Achsplatte so wie bei dir zuflexen....hmmh²......aber jetzt bringst du mich auf eine Idee....muß ich dann gleich mal in den Keller schaun ob des fluktoiert....aber jetzt erstmal NWD 10 weiter gukkn

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (1. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> aber jetzt erstmal NWD 10 weiter gukkn
> 
> G.



boah will ich auch und den 9er!kann man sich den mal ausleihen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aber auch die alpen sind halt schön. is nur purer stress jeden tag wo anders zu fahren. nur autofahrn und radlfahrn ... chillen is da net




biken, raften und canyoning hab ich schon mal in einem Roadtrip kombiniert... war gut.

Raften + Canyoning eignet sich super um nen Regentag zu überbrücken oder die schmerzenden Gelenke zu kühlen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Dezember 2009)

Ähm, hatte grade erst die Gelegenheit mal die letzte Seite zu lesen.

Eman, der Roadtrip wäre sehr geil aber ich werde wohl kaum 3 Wochen am Stück Zeit haben... ich arbeite doch so viel....

Aber für den Fall das Du den Roadtrip im August machst kann ich nahezu garantieren das ich 8-10 Tage dabei sein kann.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2009)

ich hab nie gesagt das ich das so durchziehen will  soll nur eine Möglichkeit zeigen ... weil bei dem programm könnt zwischendrin schon mal der spass verloren gehen 
so wie dieses jahr war ok ..


----------



## speedy_j (1. Dezember 2009)

war heut mal wegen wintersachen unterwegs. wahrscheinlich muss das rad noch ein wenig warten, denn ich habe ein splitboard zu einem sehr guten preis angeboten bekommen. ich muss ja nicht immer letzter beim hochlaufen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2009)

hmm aktuelles foto? hats die letzten tage wirklich soviel geschneit? 

japp ... nen fahrrad hast schon ... splitboard ist wichtiger  und nen ABS Rucksack dazu ... wo gehts eigentlich dem lawinenopfer?


----------



## speedy_j (1. Dezember 2009)

bei der tour warst du soagr dabei. das opfer darf mittlerweile wieder 60kg belasten. ende dezember dann vielleicht vorsichtig wieder voll auftreten. bis zu den spannnenden frühjahrstouren ist er wieder fit.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2009)

Wassn des...ein Baord nach dem Chrash...Splitterboard

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wassn des...ein Baord nach dem Chrash...Splitterboard
> 
> G.



Ich muss ehrlich zugeben das ich auch nicht weis was ein Splitboard ist.

Ich kenn nur nen Videosplitter oder ein Skateboard und ähnliches


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2009)

sowas is das ... gibts auch nur 2 geteilt ...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2009)

für diesen zweck 




http://www.extreme-sports.lt/media/snieglentes/news/splitboard2.jpg


----------



## franzam (2. Dezember 2009)

Zeuch gibts...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Dezember 2009)

und des verwindet sich im zusammengebauten Zustand nicht??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> und des verwindet sich im zusammengebauten Zustand nicht??



Hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Aber wenn doch kann man damit gut über Schneh"wehen" fahren


@Spidi: Hab die Achsplatte nach richtigem Materialmangel deiner Uzziversion angepaßt..saubere Lösung
Sollt ich beim Shova auch machen
So, jetzt ist nur noch die Antriebsseite offen....hmmh...drau mich den Spanner garnet hinhalten....dürfte rein rechnerisch um geschätze 1mm net ausgehen
Und wiegen will ichs jetzt auch nimmer...hatte ja nur X0 unt Xtr dran...und davon nur die Hälfte....jeijeijei...aber es ist immernoch frontlastig

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Dezember 2009)

Also quasi ein teilbares Snowboard wo man erst im geteilten Zustand den Berg rauflatscht wo kein Lift ist um dann runter zu fahren? Richtig?


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2009)

ah, der pyro  hat es verstanden. 

das runter fahren im unberührten gelände macht nämlich eine mords gaudi und das hoch laufen ist gut für die figur.
bisher sah das immer so aus:





das ist aber die hölle, wenn frischer powder ist und jemand von den skifahrer spurt. mit meinen kurzen ski, versinkt man dann immer noch mal tiefer im schnee und das kostet richtig körner. ich musst sogar schon einmal einen aufstieg abbrechen, da ich um eine spitzkehre nicht rum gekommen bin und immer tiefer im schnee versank. ich hab es mir dann gemütlich gemacht und auf die anderen gewartet. das neue board wäre dann zweigeteilt und man soll kaum einen unterschied zu einem normalen board merken. die dinger kosten aber auch ordentlich zaster und ich hab jetzt ein top angebot für ein "atomic poacher" bekommen. ich muss mich jetzt nur noch mal genau informieren, ob das system auf dauer hält.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2009)

eigentlich gibts nichts schöneres als im winter irgendwo allein am berg zu sein wenn die sache mit den lawinen net wär


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ah, der pyro  hat es verstanden.
> 
> das runter fahren im unberührten gelände macht nämlich eine mords gaudi und das hoch laufen ist gut für die figur.




Ja sorry, ich bin kein Skifahrer und werde es mir wohl auch nicht mehr antun weil ich schon genug Hobbies hab. Darum hab ich da eventuell eine etwas längere Leitung bis ich was kapiere. Ich fahr ja im Winter auch mit meinem Bike auf der Skipiste. Macht auch ne mords Gaudi... sowohl das doofe Gschau der Skifahrer als auch die Abfahrt an sich.


Aber ist das fahren im unberührten Gelände nicht gefährlich und verboten? Stichwort Lawinen, Zäune usw.?

Wie viele Abfahrten macht Ihr da an einem Tag?? 500 hm hochlaufen im Tiefschnee stell ich mir jetzt nicht grade easy vor - selbst mit so nem Splitboard...


----------



## franzam (2. Dezember 2009)

Bevor ich mir so ein Spaltenbrett kaufe , fahr ich auch lieber mit dem Bike auf die Piste 
@Pyro: auf welchen Pisten kann man den fahren? bzw. nimmt einen in der Gegen auch der Lift mit?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2009)

@Bügelbrettfahrer: Nur mal sone Frage...da ich ja jetzt erstmal mit der Rohloff am Izimu rumdüse und für den Fall das des so bleibt, gehört natürlich ein goldener Schaltgriff dazu.
Also für den Fall der Fälle muß ich mir sowas besorgen, wo hast du denn deinen in schwarz gehaltenen bestellt und was haste bezahlt dafür??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2009)

der skitourensport ist keineswegs verboten und erlebt in den vergangen jahren einen ordentlichen zuwachs. in naturschutzgebieten ist es halt nicht gern gesehen und ein jäger im lechtal ist auch sehr erbicht, wenn man an seinen gämsen vorbei rauscht.

die gefahr mit den lawinen ist natürlich schon vorhanden, lässt sich aber auf ein minimum reduzieren, wenn man einige sachen beachtet. allen voran geht der lawinenlagebericht, der jeden tag aufs neue im winter raus kommt. dann gehört noch eine menge erfahrung und sachkenntnis dazu. der eman hatte letztes jahr mal einen kurs mitgemacht, nach dem man allerdings fast gar nicht gehen dürfte. eine ordentliche lvs ausrüstung (lawinenverschüttungssuchgeräte) sollte man auch immer dabei haben.
einen meiner besten freunde hat es dieses jahr, einen tag vor meinen crash in bozen, erwischt. der bericht ist irgendwo im im teil 2 von dem thread hier. er hat saumäßig glück gehabt. normalerweise endet so ein abgang, wie er hatte, tödlich.

super anstrengend ist es mit dem snowboard auf dem rücken und kurzski an den füßen schon, aber spätestens nach der hälfte der abfahrt hat man die qualen wieder vergessen. für einen skifahrer ist es wesentlich einfacher und weniger ermüdent. man kann sich das quasi qie mit einer fahrradtour vorstellen, wo du stundenlang hoch fährst und schiebst und nach der abfahrt alle strapazen wieder vergessen hast und nur noch ein grinsen aufsetzt.

am schwersten hat es der, der spurt. wenn man den eman aber dabei hat, dann macht er das schon, er will ja immer erster sein. 

in der regel machen wir touren zwischen 800 - 1500 höhenmeter. wobei meistens nur einmal aufgestiegen wird und es auch nur eine abfahrt gibt. es gibt aber auch ausnahmen, wo man dann fix noch mal zu einem anderen gipfel aufsteigt und diesen auch noch einmal abfährt.



@jörg
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21100_Schaltdrehgriff-fuer-Rohloff.html


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ja sorry, ich bin kein Skifahrer und werde es mir wohl auch nicht mehr antun weil ich schon genug Hobbies hab. Darum hab ich da eventuell eine etwas längere Leitung bis ich was kapiere. Ich fahr ja im Winter auch mit meinem Bike auf der Skipiste. Macht auch ne mords Gaudi... sowohl das doofe Gschau der Skifahrer als auch die Abfahrt an sich.
> 
> 
> Aber ist das fahren im unberührten Gelände nicht gefährlich und verboten? Stichwort Lawinen, Zäune usw.?
> ...


 
mitm radl im winter is schön und mach ich auch gern ... einfach ne geile abwechslung ... aber das is rein gar net mit ski/brett zu vergleichen

das problem an den lawinen ist ...
schneerutschen geht im gelände von 30-45 ° am besten ... blöderweise fühlen sich in dem Bereich fühlen auch die lawinen am wohlsten. letzten winter hatten wir oft warnstufe 3 was bedeutet das du nach lehrbuch den ganzen hang  betrachten musst der dann nicht steiler als 33 ° sein darf


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2009)

> @jörg
> http://www.bike-components.de/produc...r-Rohloff.html



Bei Bc hab ich auch schon nachgegukkt....hat mich nur die Lieferzeit irritiert....wäre knapp mit der Weihnachtsbaumgeschichte

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... aber das is rein gar net mit ski/brett zu vergleichen



Stimmt, des ist sogar bergab anstrengend, weil man sich nie hinsetzten kann

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2009)

oh mei ... du faulpelz


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir so ein Spaltenbrett kaufe , fahr ich auch lieber mit dem Bike auf die Piste
> @Pyro: auf welchen Pisten kann man den fahren? bzw. nimmt einen in der Gegen auch der Lift mit?




Die Eltern eines ehemaligen DH-Kollege haben ein Haus in Königsleiten (Hochzillertal) und kennen die Liftbetreiber dort sehr gut. Wir wurden dann mit dem Bike dort rein aus Vitamin B Gründen dort geduldet und im Lift mitgenommen. Leider fährt der Kollege nun fast nicht mehr DH und wir waren deshalb schon 2 oder 3 Jahre nicht mehr dort.

Ich selbst hab Beziehungen zu nem Liftbetreiber in der Nähe von St. Englmar und er sperrt nach vorheriger Anmeldung für uns einen Teil vom Skihang wo wir dann biken können. Wenn er gut drauf ist schiebt er sogar 2-3 Kicker rein mit der Pistenraupe 

Das organisier ich meistens 2-3 mal im Winter und setz dann Termine ins Forum. Es ist nun keine mords schwierige Skipiste aber bisher hats jeden viel Spass gemacht und es kommen immer mehr. Aktuell hab ich schon wieder PN von Usern aus mehreren MTB-Foren das ich ja wieder sowas in die Wege leite. Mir machts Spass, mach ich gern.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> .
> 
> Das organisier ich meistens 2-3 mal im Winter und setz dann Termine ins Forum. Es ist nun keine mords schwierige Skipiste aber bisher hats jeden viel Spass gemacht und es kommen immer mehr. Aktuell hab ich schon wieder PN von Usern aus mehreren MTB-Foren das ich ja wieder sowas in die Wege leite. Mir machts Spass, mach ich gern.




Wannwo wannwo wannwo


G.


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2009)

das klingt echt gut 
hoffentlich hab ich dann auch Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2009)

@Speedy: So hab heut mal eine kurze Izimutestfahrt gemacht.
Das Kettenspannerproblem war selbstlösend
Bin beim Bildermachen unterbrochen worden, drum gibts nur die 2 hier.
Verdammterweise muß ich jetzt noch die Schaltzüge umdrehen, weil ich die Leitung beim RMX nach oben weg gehen hatte
Hät mich doch fast 2mal fast gelegt wenn man ins Leere tritt beim angeblichen Hochschalten












G.


----------



## teatimetom (3. Dezember 2009)

he ihr lampo-s-perten :

ich hab nulhttp://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489l ahnung von der ganzen sache aber könnt ihr mir mal sagen ob diese s hier gut ist ? bzw : stand der technick ist ?

dank-euch

HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Headlamp Set (4*18650 included)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
83 dolla

oder :
HA-III SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 
80 dolla.

sind das gute dinger oder sowas was durchbrent wenn man mal stehen bleibt, zu langsam bergauffährt etc ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (3. Dezember 2009)

schön gemacht! 

aber jetzt die alles entscheidene frage: wie arg merkt man den unterschied von der trägen masse?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> schön gemacht!
> 
> aber jetzt die alles entscheidene frage: wie arg merkt man den unterschied von der trägen masse?



War ne wirklich kleine Runde. Nur mit ein paar kleine Freeridedrops und ansich kein Bergabheizen dabei.
Kann noch keine wirkliche Aussage treffen.
Bunnyhops gehen schwerer...aber ohne bin ich auch net höher gekommen
Und beim Droppen ist eh kein Unterschied merkbar.
Muß aber eh noch eine Teil (was man nicht sieht), des ich aus Alu gedreht hab aus Stahl machen.
Weil des rahmenübergangstechnisch maßlich fast genau schlecht ausgeht. Und da des auf Abscherung belastet wird ist mir Alu da zu riskannt....gewichtstechnisch macht des eh nur ca.4g aus.



G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wannwo wannwo wannwo
> 
> 
> G.




Wo: 

Im bayr. Wald, nähe St. Englmar.


Wann:

Jetzt muss es erst mal schneien, dann gucken wir weiter.


Bilders:







Neben der Skipiste gibts nen Trail durch den Wald und wenn der vereist ist kanns schon mal sein das man sich den Boden genauer ansieht





Weitere Schneefotos siehe in meinem Fotoalbum, Ordner Schneebiken!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2009)

....Hmmh....da könnte man ein paar tolle Videoaufnahmen machen....also wenn man auf Skieren zwischen den MB´s herfährt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2009)

teatimetom schrieb:


> he ihr lampo-s-perten :
> 
> ich hab nulhttp://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489l ahnung von der ganzen sache aber könnt ihr mir mal sagen ob diese s hier gut ist ? bzw : stand der technick ist ?
> 
> ...




Mhm die Dinger sind wohl auch nur 80 $ Wert...

Also für den Preis kannst eigentlich schon selbstgebastelte Lampen nicht bauen. Wie lang des dann hält weiß ich nicht. Ich hab aber schon gehört dass es die ein oder anderen Problemchen damit gegeben hat.

Fazit: Für den Preis bekommt man bestimmt nix vergleichbares (in Neu). Über die Haltbarkeit möcht ich nix sagen weil ich es nicht weiß. Ansich ist die LED Technik schon ne zuverlässige Geschichte. Aber so ne Lampe besteht ja aus mehr als nur LED und manchmal besteht sie sogar aus mehr als die Summe aller Einzelteile.... 

Für 80 $ ist nix hin. Ich vermute aber mal dass man sich Ärger mit kauft und wer billig kauft kauft 2 mal.


----------



## Stylo77 (3. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wie arg merkt man den unterschied von der trägen masse?




 was ? woher soll der jörg denn wissen wie sich das rad mit dir fährt


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das Ding  den Winter übersteht, hats sich schon rentiert. Nächstes Jahr sind die aktuellen LEDs eh schon veraltet!
Die DX ist aber gut verarbeitet und und das Gehäuse ist für späteres Basteln ne gute Grundlage 

Hab heute übrigens meine Wintersaison eröffnet:


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2009)

Hmmh....wo gibts denn bei TIR so hohe Berge


@Stylo:



G.


----------



## teatimetom (3. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Fazit: Für den Preis bekommt man bestimmt nix vergleichbares (in Neu). Über die Haltbarkeit möcht ich nix sagen weil ich es nicht weiß. Ansich ist die LED Technik schon ne zuverlässige Geschichte. Aber so ne Lampe besteht ja aus mehr als nur LED und manchmal besteht sie sogar aus mehr als die Summe aller Einzelteile....
> 
> Für 80 $ ist nix hin. Ich vermute aber mal dass man sich Ärger mit kauft und wer billig kauft kauft 2 mal.



dank-ö stefan,


hab schonmal was von hope und von exposure in der hand gehabt .... ist schon schön hell und saugut verarbeitet und alles , aber der preis  
dafür bekommt man woanders ein ganzes fahrrad  
und rein lumen mässig wären die billig chinesen dinger genauso hell wie die exposure maxx d mit knapp über 900 lumen, auf dem papier. die eine ist angeblich ein tesla nachbau.


auja schneebiken , camera , ski, ud wichtig ... an haufen leute  das wöre gut

gruss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab davon 2 im Einsatz, bis jetzt ohne Probleme


----------



## teatimetom (3. Dezember 2009)

neu und unmodifiziert ? 
habe irgendwaqs von schlechter kühlung bei manchen sachen - die man aber irgendwie mit wärmeleitpaste bessern kann - gelesen.

oder fährst du immer so schnell ?


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem hatten angeblich nur die ersten Modelle. Bei mir wird das Gehäuse im Stand zuhause schön warm, also sollte es mit der Wärmeableitung ok sein.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2009)

900 lumen stimmt zwar bei weitem net (900lm hast wennst ne sehr gute LED erwischt mit stickstoff kühlst und keine optischen verluste hast  aber die lumenangaben sind eh bei allen falsch. kauf das ding einfach, viel falsch machen kannst eh net.

wärmeleitpaste hilft immer, da eine kühlere LED mehr Licht bringt. erfahrungsgemäß schwankt bei chinesischem zeug die qualität. kann also passieren das du ne schlechtere oder halt bessere bekommst. man liest ja vieles drüber.

schneebiken im bay wald. hoff mal das ich dieses jahr zeit hab wenn was geht. 

@jörg... dieser hang is vergleichbar mit mehlmeisel nur noch flacher  also nix aufregendes aber fürs radl reichts locker, weil dei ochsenkopf"steilstücke" sind mit radl ja schon fast zu steil. 
war aber bis jetzt nur mit brettern einmal dort


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2009)

ca 500 Lumen gemessen. Aber was soll´s für 50.
Kauf ich 7St. bin ich immer noch erst beim Teslapreis, hab aber viel mehr Licht 

@TTT, meistens fahr ich so schnell, außer bergab


----------



## teatimetom (3. Dezember 2009)

okidoo  danke... 50 eu... sind i.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (3. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> was ? woher soll der jörg denn wissen wie sich das rad mit dir fährt



ich werd mir wohl mal einen tag frei nehmen und dich einen ganzen nachmittag belästigen kommen. mal schauen, ob du nach den seelischen qualen dann noch so aufmüpfig bist.


----------



## Stylo77 (4. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich werd mir wohl mal einen tag frei nehmen



da würden sich deine kollegen sicher freuen


----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2009)

ach was, auf arbeit bin ich nicht so ein ar$ch, wie ich es privat bin.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> .....auf arbeit.....



Ahhhhhh....das heißt "in der Arbeit"....tssss....

So, hab jetzt aus 2 Teilen eins gemacht und des aus eine CrMo Legierung.
Weil mit dreien statt vier die Raddemontage auch locker funktionert
Jetzt sollte alles sicher sein
Evtl. schraub ich noch einer Stahlgewindebuchse für den Schnellspanner in des Aluteil rein.





G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2009)

ich komm aus dem osten, ich darf das so schreiben. die grammatikalischen todsünden, die ich im allgäu gelernt habe, fallen da noch wesentlich schlimmer aus.

knipse doch mal bitte eine fotofolge, wie du das laufrad einssetzt. so richtig versteh ich das nicht, wie das bei dir fest wird. wobei mir jetzt dein steckachsensystem nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2009)

Naja, einfach zusammenstecken....und gut
Vielleicht irritiert dich die Schraube....die steckt nur so drin, damit kein Dreck reinkommt.
Weil des Gewinde komplett durch geht. Hab mir nämlich gedacht, das falls das Teil mal drinnsteckt und von Hand sich net lösen läßt...tara...dann kann ichs mim Schnellspanner rausziehen

G.


----------



## franzam (4. Dezember 2009)

ich habs ja scho immer gwußt, -der Jörg is a Hund


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> ich habs ja scho immer gwußt, -der Jörg is a Hund



Was treibst denn morgen??.......Was macht denn dein Sand"stein"bruch in deiner Gegend so?....und dein Eirenhors?......kombinier
Muß doch mein neues Rohloffrad testen....

Und was schaust denn schon wieder Halbnackte an 


G.


----------



## franzam (4. Dezember 2009)

mmh, Ganznackte gabs ja nicht 

Morgen? Eigentlich will die Verwandschaft aufkreuzen ( Weihnachtsshopping )

Kombinieren is heute nicht so meine Sache. Das mußt du mir schon auf mein Brett vorm Kopf schreiben.
Ironhorse is übrigens noch jungfräulich.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, einfach zusammenstecken....und gut



ahhhhhh, jetzt versteh ich. du schraubst die schnellspannachse einfach in das drehteil mit der schraube. geschickt gelöst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2009)

@speedy ... tu mir einen gefallen .. bau mal standard ans rad ...  keine experimente


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2009)

> Eigentlich will die Verwandschaft aufkreuzen



Die perfekte Gelegenheit sich aus dem Staub zu machen


@Speedy Y: Juhuu der Durchbruch...um die Festigkeit zu erhöhen könnte ich jetzt noch eine M8 Schraube ins Aluteil, bis zum Absatz wo die Rohloff drinnsteckt, reinschrauben, verkleben und die mit einem M5 Gewinde durchborhren.
Dann könnte ich sogar den Schnellspannhebel weglassen....Gewichtstuning

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... tu mir einen gefallen .. bau mal standard ans rad ...  keine experimente



was meinst denn damit? doch nicht etwa die singlespeedgeschichte?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was meinst denn damit? doch nicht etwa die singlespeedgeschichte?



Nein, er meint es wohl im Allgemeinen.....und im Besonderen sowieso

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2009)

Soderla, heut hab ich´s Rohloffzimu mal richtig auf nem Holterdipolterweg getestet
War zwar spiegelglatt und teilweis total vereist, aber hat dennoch ganz gut fluktioiert.
Hab noch nie ein so leises Rad gefahren...man denkt echt man fährt ohne Kette..voll grass.
Die Boxxer geht übrigens bei Minusgrade genauso perfekt.



G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2009)

jetzt frisst mich der neid fast auf. ganz ohne kettengeklapper! 
und sonst auch schön gefahren. ich wüsste nicht, ob ich da bei dem ganzen reif und schnee auch nur annähernd auf die reifen vertrauen könnte.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> jetzt frisst mich der neid fast auf. ganz ohne kettengeklapper!
> und sonst auch schön gefahren. ich wüsste nicht, ob ich da bei dem ganzen reif und schnee auch nur annähernd auf die reifen vertrauen könnte.



Ja, so richtig auf Touren kommt man da net. Die Forststraßen waren teilweise eine einzige Eisfläche.
Wollt eigentlich eine Felsrunterfahraufnahme machen, aber der Felsen war so vereist das ich netmal zu Fuß raufkam.
Die Abfahrt ging nur so gut weil die Verblockizität dort ansich einen hohen Flowfaktor hat
Aber des mit dem Kettenschlag ist echt der Hammer

G.


----------



## franzam (5. Dezember 2009)

Nee, bei dem Wetter hätt ich mich nicht so getraut! 
Leise is es wirklich. Hast du überhaupt ne Kette drangehabt?


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Dezember 2009)

Na da sasch isch dosch mal janz klar daumen hoch 

Net schlecht. Mhm wie oft hast denn da hochschieben müssen ähhh wieder hoch fahren mein ich natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Dezember 2009)

@jörg:  beeindruckend!!

ich bild mir aber ein, oft richtig zu sehn wies dir as hinterrad versetzt. niad schlecht!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Dezember 2009)

Flott unterwegs und verdammt "leise". 

Auch allein so ein Video zu machen... super!


Bei uns liegt kein Schnee...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Net schlecht. Mhm wie oft hast denn da hochschieben müssen ähhh wieder hoch fahren mein ich natürlich



Hat fast alles beim ersten mal ganz gut geklappt...und Zeit hat ich auch keine, weil bin erst Nachmittag losgekommen.
Als Wegkenner hättest du eigentlich erkennen müssen das da einmal sogar die Wegreienfolge net stimmt...aber sonst häts net richtig ausgeshen

G


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Dezember 2009)

Mhm ich hab eh erst bei der 4. oder 5. sequenz erkannt wo des ist... 

Wie viel schwerer ist das Rad jetzt eigentlich mit Rohloff??


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. Dezember 2009)

@ Jörg 
Sieht echt gut aus !!! Und so leise .....hammer

War auch oben .......knapp verpasst


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2009)

Warst dann schon Vormittag unterwegs??
Da war vor mir eine MB Spur von nem Schwalbereifen und eine Stadtradspur! im Schnee.

@Stefan: Wiegt jetzt in der Dh Ausstattung stolze 18,5kg  Für ein Morehuhn schwer ansich schwer....aber für einen Dhler mit Rohloff wieder ein Leichtgewicht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (6. Dezember 2009)

meine feder vom kettenspanner ist heute gebrochen 
natürlich war ich mal wieder nicht allein unterwegs und jetzt gibt es wieder zeugen. im leutenbacher thread geht bestimmt gleich die hetze los.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2009)

Omei omei, was soll aus dir noch werden

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja das sind unsere Spuren gewesen....bloß der Schwalbe ist ein MAX gewesen. Sind auch erst um 1345 los

Der gute mit den Stadtreifen, auf seinem Schmutzrad, hat irgendwo zwischen Turm und Pilz die Schraube vom Bremsgriff verloren.

Der ist auch aus dem Osten. 
Ob sich da Verbindungen zum Speedy herleiten lassen???


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2009)

@jörg
 top, gfahren wie sau


----------



## franzam (6. Dezember 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ja das sind unsere Spuren gewesen....bloß der Schwalbe ist ein MAX gewesen. Sind auch erst um 1345 los



Jetzte wos Wetter wieder winterlich wird, kommt der Kistenbiker auch wieder in die Gänge 
Ab 13.12. solls ja kalt werden. Wie schauts denn dann mal mit ner gemütlichen Runde aus? Waldnaabtal? oder Dylen mit Waldhäusl? evtl. als Abendtour


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Jetzte wos Wetter wieder winterlich wird, kommt der Kistenbiker auch wieder in die Gänge
> Ab 13.12. solls ja kalt werden. Wie schauts denn dann mal mit ner gemütlichen Runde aus? Waldnaabtal? oder Dylen mit Waldhäusl? evtl. als Abendtour



Jetzt wirds arbeitstechnisch doch mal a bissl ruhiger 

Abendrunde  wann und wo? aber ned vorm  Freitag....darf noch a paar Tage nach München


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Dezember 2009)

Gerade ist die EOFT Filmvorführung beendet. Für meinen Geschmack war zu viel Winter dabei, zu viel Eis, Schnee und Kalt. Wäre was für paar Leute hier gewesen...


----------



## teatimetom (6. Dezember 2009)

war doch eh super ausgewogen.

aber zuviel fels. und das licht war ziemlich aus... für was warsstan du da eigentlich ?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2009)

Verdammt, vertan.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> meine feder vom kettenspanner ist heute gebrochen
> natürlich war ich mal wieder nicht allein unterwegs und jetzt gibt es wieder zeugen. im leutenbacher thread geht bestimmt gleich die hetze los.


 

haha ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (7. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> haha ...



darauf hab ich schon seit gestern gewartet. 

aber keine sorge, ich hab mich letzte woche in ein neues bike verschossen. ist natürlich wieder ein exot. verraten wird jetzt aber nichts, da ich erst mal schauen muss, wie ich das pulvertechnisch umsetze.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ja schon auf die Farbe gespannt?

Wird dann bestimmt auch was exotisches...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2009)

Na dann hoffen wir mal net ganz so exotisch wie der letzte Versuch...Blackafarbenanpinselblau

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon auf die Farbe gespannt?
> 
> Wird dann bestimmt auch was exotisches...


 
na dann sei mal aufs skifahrn gespannt ... hab auch neue farben 

ausserdem such ich auch noch nach ner farbe  fürn DHler ... werd aber wohl zu faul sein es umzusetzen 

EOFT ... next year wieder ... vielleicht


----------



## Schmutzbiker (7. Dezember 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ja das sind unsere Spuren gewesen....bloß der Schwalbe ist ein MAX gewesen. Sind auch erst um 1345 los
> 
> Der gute mit den Stadtreifen, auf seinem Schmutzrad, hat irgendwo zwischen Turm und Pilz die Schraube vom Bremsgriff verloren.
> 
> ...


höre ich da eine klitze kleine intolleranz??? Dafür hast du ja am Ochsenkopf nen Platten gehabt!! und das sind keine STADTREIFEN!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ausserdem such ich auch noch nach ner farbe  fürn DHler ... werd aber wohl zu faul sein es umzusetzen




Raw ist zur Zeit modern


G.


----------



## franzam (8. Dezember 2009)

Vor allem fürs Winterrad


----------



## teatimetom (8. Dezember 2009)

pink ist doch modern


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2009)

ok pink  ... zum Glück bin ich zu faul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmiederich (11. Dezember 2009)

http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/..._zeug,1,0.html

da muß doch mal wer den herrn auerhuhnschützer an die hand nehmen und ihm zeigen, was hier so holzerntemäßig in den wäldern los ist.
sieht aus als hätten die waldnutzer mit ihren erntemaschinen dem wald samt den auertieren den krieg erklärt und nicht die sogenannten Freizeitsportler .
_________________


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. Dezember 2009)

Schmutzbiker schrieb:


> höre ich da eine klitze kleine intolleranz??? Dafür hast du ja am Ochsenkopf nen Platten gehabt!! und das sind keine STADTREIFEN!



Klitze klein aber nur 
Ochsenkopf ??? kenn ich nicht ..war da nie.... und Platten ???? was sind das??? 


@Franzam und @ll
Wie schauts bei dir/euch aus am WE ?? so a in die Nacht eini Runde??

@ Schmiederich
Du darfst auch  Geldmachen nicht mit Freizeit vergleichen ...das ein Muß das andere Kann!! (Ironiemodus aus)


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2009)

> Werd ich haben. Der kommt ins Büro!
> Vielen Dank



Reusper Reusper

G.


----------



## franzam (12. Dezember 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @Franzam und @ll
> Wie schauts bei dir/euch aus am WE ?? so a in die Nacht eini Runde??



Heut geht nix, bin nachm. im Ausland. Aber morgen sollt ma schon was machen. 
Waldnaabtal oder Dylen oder was anderes? Auf jeden Fall wäre Einkehren nicht schlecht 

Mmh, und was zieht man morgen nur für Reifen auf


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2009)

args ... schnee und ich hab immer noch ne daumenschiene ... der hätt ruhig noch warten können


----------



## speedy_j (12. Dezember 2009)

na na na, jetzt wird es langsam zeit. zum touren braucht man erst mal eine grundlage. die von anfang oktober ist ja wieder geschmolzen. wenn es jetzt kalt wird und vor weihnachten noch mal ordentlich was runter haut, dann passt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (12. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn es mich vor weihnachten noch mal ordentlich runter haut, dann passt es.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2009)

na der speedy betreibt halt gern selbstzerstörung


----------



## speedy_j (12. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


>



ich werd ja wohl ab und an noch meine bedürfnisse befriedigen dürfen. 



@jörg
was wiegt denn ein satz saint bremsen? VR+HR


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2009)

ne ... nächstes jahr gibts keine krankenhausaufenthalte !!! also wennst es nochmal sehen willst dann bitte schnell


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2009)

@Kiste: Warst du heut halb am Opfturm oben??...und wenn, warum nur halb??
Heut hats komische -5 Grad oben gehabt!!
Der Trail sieht gerade richtig trailig aus...





G.


----------



## franzam (12. Dezember 2009)

@Jörg: is unter dem bischen Schnee Eis? Spikes oder normale Reifen?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> @Jörg: is unter dem bischen Schnee Eis? Spikes oder normale Reifen?



Spikes wären mir für die Verhältnisse zu schade.
Ist ansich alles optimal und relativ ungefährlich ohne Spikes zu fahren gewesen.
Waren keine versteckten Ahaerlebnisfallen auf den Wegen.
Wesentlich unproblematischer wie letzten Sonntag...was Forststraßen anging.
Selbst der Katzrntrögeltrail war sehr gut zu befahren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2009)

Nachtrag: Keinen 40a SlowReezey Reifen fahren. Der war heute nur noch zu Plastik gefroren.
War auf der Straße lauter wie Spikes

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2009)

Und geht heut was zamm?


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Und geht heut was zamm?



Na ja weiß noch nicht so genau ....aber Lust hätt i schon mal wieder!
Ab wann hättest du gedacht......Bergwertung iss mir heute zu "bergig" bin mit der Kondition bei -2 angekommen.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Kiste: Warst du heut halb am Opfturm oben??...und wenn, warum nur halb??
> 
> G.



Ne war ich nicht ....durfte ja bis in die späte Nacht arbeiten 
Und halbe Sachen mag ich eh nicht so 

Mal a Frage zur Rohloff:
ab und an geht in den hohen Gängen, beim Bergab fahren, die Nabe durch  
Gang ist aber richtig drinn!?? Hatte das auch schon jemand??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Mal a Frage zur Rohloff:
> ab und an geht in den hohen Gängen, beim Bergab fahren, die Nabe durch
> Gang ist aber richtig drinn!?? Hatte das auch schon jemand??



Das war früher mal ein Problem mit dem Sommeröl bei Kälte.
Aber dann eigentlich in den Gängen wo man feste antritt.
Was haste denn für ein Öl drinnen?

Ist das denn beim Schnellspeedfahren?

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2009)

so ab 14.00? oder eher? oder lieber später, dunkler und kälter?
keine BW- also Waldnaabtal?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie weit habter denn vor zu fahren und ab wo aus????

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

Frag nur, weil ich Zeit hätte. Je eher, desto besser natürlich.
Aber da ich gerade am bastelln bin hab ich nur ein (des falsche) Rad zur Verfügung.
Aber ich kenn mich ja aus dort
Hab gestern auch noch einen leichter roller Reifen drauf gemacht

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2009)

Falkenberg Wanderparkplatz-Blockhütte- Johannistal-Galgenkäthe-Uferpfad-Blockhütte (Kaffee) Falkenberg 
so ungefähr


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2009)

keine bergwertung ... faulpelze 
wenn ich net das prob mit den nicht über gips zu bringenden handschuhen hätt wwär ich dabei 

beschneit der schreyer am ochsenkopf eigentlich schon ... der wirds gar net erwarten können


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

Aber Gänge hab ich ja alle
Hmhh...im Walsnaabtal müßtet ihr ja dann meine ganzen Erstbefahrungen wiederholen

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2009)

meinetwegen au 13.30


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2009)

was heißt hier Faulpelze -  plural?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Falkenberg Wanderparkplatz-Blockhütte- Johannistal-Galgenkäthe-Uferpfad-Blockhütte (Kaffee) Falkenberg
> so ungefähr



Ich hab über dir noch was geschrieben.
Aber hört sich net schlecht an...glaub ich
Falkenberg Wanderparkplatz...damit meinste den wos dann direkt ins Waldnaabtal reingeht.

Was denn da die Daumengeschädigten schon wieder mitreden müssen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> meinetwegen au 13.30



Geht auch 13:15

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2009)

13.15 weiß net, was sagte Kiste?
meinst du des mit "Erstbefahrung"?
und ja, P  wos reingeht


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

Wäre dabei...ob 13:15 oder 13:30....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

Kiste ist weg

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2009)

hab ihn grad gesmst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

Gut, dann hau ich mir mal nen Spozen rein.

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2009)

ok bis 13.30 hat Kiste seine Kiste aufgeräumt und könnte es schaffen
also 13.30 Falkenberg!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

So, Spotzen zum Verdauen in den Magen gelegt.

Oke, 13:30 am Wanderparkpatz....hoffentlich meinen wir den gleichen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh, der Franzam hat heute einen Weg gefunden der mehr bergauf ging wie bergab...wir müssen die Relativitätstheorie nochmal überprüfen.
Und er hat ein noch leichteres Fahrrad wie sein Genius

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. Dezember 2009)

dann ging es ja nicht nur mir so. irgendwie ging es heut gefühlt, nur bergauf.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Dezember 2009)

Mhm bei mir auch.

Hab irgendwie verpennt hier rein zu gucken :grml: :grml:

War dann mal am oko oben und dann wieder unten und dann nochmal oben naja und dann wurde es plötzlich sau kalt 

Mist wär gerne mit gefahren


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2009)

na guckkst du öfter


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Dezember 2009)

was hat die relativtätstheorie mit bergauf zu tun ?? die gravitation ist halb erbarmungslos


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2009)

Na, weil er irgendwie den Raum gekrümmt hat, damit bwir weniger Bergabzeit haben.
Außerdem ist das Bergauffahren relativ blöd und das Bergabfahren relativ schön.....theoretisch.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm bei mir auch.
> 
> Hab irgendwie verpennt hier rein zu gucken :grml: :grml:
> 
> ...



Und wie wars am Oko....ist da Speikpflicht oder sieht des nur auf der Wäbcäm so kalt aus??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (14. Dezember 2009)

M-Weg usw würd schon noch ganz gut ohne gehen, die Straße (silbereisenbergwerk) hoch eigentlich auch nur an ein paar wenigen Stellen ists halt recht platt gefahren und da ist schon recht rutschig ohne, aber im großen und ganzen würds ohne gehen...

Wollt sie aber gestern schon mal einweihen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2009)

Ahhhhh....du hast schon Schpeiks drauf......du hast also die Weralsletzterspikesdrauftut Wertung verloren....bist sogar erster Verlierer

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Dezember 2009)

Und dabei ist es ganau anders herum! 

Ich hab selbstverständlich gewonnen weil ich als erster hart genug war mich in die grausamen Gebiete die nur mit Spikes erreicht werden können vorgewagt habe 

Ähmmmm ERSTER


----------



## speedy_j (14. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ......du hast also die Weralsletzterspikesdrauftut Wertung verloren....
> 
> G.



na wenn das mal diese saison nicht der eman wird.


----------



## franzam (14. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na wenn das mal diese saison nicht der eman wird.



 bist du gehässig.. noch Salz in seine Wunden streuen


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub ich war auch letzte saison der letzte 

seit ich ski fahr und im nicht so eisigen regensburg wohn brauch ich spikes eh nimmer oft ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und dabei ist es ganau anders herum!
> 
> Ich hab selbstverständlich gewonnen weil ich als erster hart genug war mich in die grausamen Gebiete die nur mit Spikes erreicht werden können vorgewagt habe
> 
> Ähmmmm ERSTER


----------



## speedy_j (14. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> bist du gehässig.. noch Salz in seine Wunden streuen



ach, da muss er manchmal durch. alles kann er sich auch nicht verkneifen.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Dezember 2009)

warum gehässig ... eigentlich hätt ichs net besser planen können ... skifahrn geht net und radlfahrn hatten wir auch schon bessere Dezember 

ihr werdet schon sehen ... wenn ich wieder kann dann schneits 2 meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> warum gehässig ... eigentlich hätt ichs net besser planen können ... skifahrn geht net und radlfahrn hatten wir auch schon bessere Dezember
> 
> ihr werdet schon sehen ... wenn ich wieder kann dann schneits 2 meter



Paperlpap...perlapaperlapap.

Zur Zeit ist bestes Radfahrwetter. 
Rolllwiederstand ist nicht mehr nachweisbar und man kommt sauberer heim als man losgefahren ist.

Außerdem kann man bei uns schon ab kommenden Freitag Ski fahren...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2009)

Hab eben die perfekte Alpenübnerquerung gefunden
Pohh....jetzt muß ich unbedingt die Alpen überqueren


@Emän: Hast dir schon die Supertrail GPS Daten von Brixen runtergeladen?...Falls´mer da dieses Jahr hinkommen, wäre die eine oder ander Supertrailtour von Vorteil.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2009)

japp ... aktuell is das wetter gar net so schlecht ... aber ich kann ja auch schon fast wieder radlfahrn 

alpenüberquerung ... welche?

gps daten hab ich net


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... aktuell is das wetter gar net so schlecht ... aber ich kann ja auch schon fast wieder radlfahrn
> 
> alpenüberquerung ... welche?
> 
> gps daten hab ich net



GPS Daten gibts bei bike-magazin.de unterm Web Code 2930.
Sind bergaborientierte Singletrailtouren vom Kroun.

AÜQ...hmmmh...ist eine Emanuterlastungsüberquerung....in 6 Etappen von Kandertal (??) zum Luganer See.
Mit Gepäcktransport
Und am 5 Tag in Locarno ist sogar nach dem Singletrail ein Tag Bikepark am Mount Tamaro dabei...für die Unaugelasteten.

okeoke......ich sag ja schon die Fackten.
- 6 Etappen
 - 181 km
 - 1656 hm up
 - 10633 hm down

Eine richtige Jörgiüberquerung

http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/tourdata.php?rid=1506&level=1


G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Dezember 2009)

wäre es nicht besser die ersten 3 tage zusammenzufassen. sonst ist der tag so schnell rum.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, zur Zeit ist echt super Radfahrwetter... !

Ich bin dafür dass wir die Aüq so fahren und der eman muss sie dann in entgegengesetzter Richtung fahren 

@ Jörg, wie tust denn arbeiten tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg, wie tust denn arbeiten tun...




Qualitativ hochwertig.


G.

PS: Nachmittag


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2009)

japp super radlwetter wenn man net arbeiten müsst 

der alpenX ... hab ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut ... von der gegend auf jedenfall sehr geil.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp super radlwetter wenn man net arbeiten müsst
> 
> der alpenX ... hab ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut ... von der gegend auf jedenfall sehr geil.



Ohhhhh.....und ich dachte jetzt kommt irgendeine wüste Beschimpfung über diese Luschentour 

Die könnte man sogar locker mim Dh´ler fahren

So, und jetzt gehts erstmal Vertriden...juhuu.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Dezember 2009)

ein luschentour ist es schon, aber wir wollen dir auch mal ein erfolgserlebniss gönnen. der preis schreckt mich aber ab. ich weiß nicht, ob es mir das wert ist.


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2009)

Luschentour! Luschentour!

habs mir doch nicht verkneifen können. 
Außerdem fährt man bei ner TA doch auch ohne Wurmloch mehr bergauf als bergab


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2009)

Blablabla..............

Teuer ist relativ. Mußt halt mal ausrechnen. Nimmst die Tm - Hm, dann kannst schon mal den Preis pro Hm errechnen denste net machen mußt
Und dann ziehst noch die Kilo pro Tag ab dieste net transportieren mußt und schon bist fast bei umsonst....äähhh...kostenlos.
Und wennst jetzt noch des Essen rechnest dest bekommst und die Liftkarte, dann bekommste ansich sogar noch was raus

@Franzam: Hab schonmal alle Schwierigkeiten für die direkte vertuale Abfahrt bei WinEsch gemacht. Leider war der leichte Teil nach der felsigen Einfahrt witterungstechnisch unfahrbahr....aber mal warten bis es taut

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ein luschentour ist es schon, aber wir wollen dir auch mal ein erfolgserlebniss gönnen. der preis schreckt mich aber ab. ich weiß nicht, ob es mir das wert ist.


 
ich meinte nur die gegend is gut ... die tour hab ich gar net so genau angeschaut.

man kann das auch auf eigene faust machen ... hier gibts nen gutes beispiel... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=416267


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Franzam: Hab schonmal alle Schwierigkeiten für die direkte vertuale Abfahrt bei WinEsch gemacht. Leider war der leichte Teil nach der felsigen Einfahrt witterungstechnisch unfahrbahr....aber mal warten bis es taut
> 
> G.



kaum zeigt manm ihnen neue Ecken, müßens gleich wieder die Felsen ruinieren
meinst du jetzt virtuelle vertikale? Weil virtuell hätt ich des eventuell auch schon mal gemacht

Der gefrorene Waldhumus hat zu wenig Grip, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und dabei ist es ganau anders herum!
> 
> Ich hab selbstverständlich gewonnen weil ich als erster hart genug war mich in die grausamen Gebiete die nur mit Spikes erreicht werden können vorgewagt habe
> 
> Ähmmmm ERSTER




Hmmh.....meine Freundin war heut auch am Oko mim Rad.....OHNE SPIKES.....reusper reusper............reusper reusperreusper.......

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Der gefrorene Waldhumus hat zu wenig Grip, oder?



Ja, aber ansich nur da wo noch dazu Schnee draufliegt. Da sind keine serpentineren Kurven mehr möglich
Oben im eigentlich steilen Bereich gings

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2009)

Hast du keinen Besen dabei?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2009)

Doch natürlich, aber ich hatte meinen Laubsauger vergessen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Dezember 2009)

Gerüchten zufolge soll am WE die Skisaison im Fichtelgebirge eröffnet werden


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2009)

japp ... skifahrn  bist dabei?


----------



## franzam (16. Dezember 2009)

dürfte momentan noch eher grasrutschen sein,oder? das bischen aus der Kanone hat doch keinen halt am Rasen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ein wenig was liegt schon
War heute auch mal am Oko droben....ohne Spikes natürlich
Hmmh...ob des denn in Mehlmeisel am Freitag schon gehen wird ist schon fraglich.
Wird wohl wie letztes Jahr gut zum Ski zerkratzen sein

G.


----------



## franzam (16. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wird wohl wie letztes Jahr gut zum Ski zerkratzen sein
> 
> G.



dann gehn wir halt wieder radeln


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2009)

kann noch keinen lenker halten


----------



## franzam (17. Dezember 2009)

Wann bist denn wieder lenkerhalttauglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> kann noch keinen lenker halten



Die Möglichkeit endlich Einradfahren zu lernen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Wann bist denn wieder lenkerhalttauglich?


 
das wenn ich so recht wüsste


----------



## franzam (19. Dezember 2009)

Länger als 2h brauchst z.Z net fahren. Bei minus 11° vereist einem sogar mal die Bremsscheibe...
Aber bei dem Powder machts trotzdem Spass!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2009)

naja wird ja jetzt wieder wärmer ... heut ists schon extrem kalt ...

in den höhenlagen wird jetzt aber schon fast zuviel  schnee liegen?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja wird ja jetzt wieder wärmer ... heut ists schon extrem kalt ...
> 
> in den höhenlagen wird jetzt aber schon fast zuviel  schnee liegen?



Ja, sieht schon skiisch schön draußen aus.
Aber zum Glück muß ich net übelegen ob ich Rad oder Skie fahre
Heut ist bei mir erstmal Kletterwanderöffnung in WUN angesagt. 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2009)

was... fährst das rennen net mit 

von bayernwetter.de ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2009)

Pohh....10 Schichtenwetter

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2009)

Ob da oben die Rohloff noch geht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2009)

ausprobieren


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2009)

die sonne scheint ... hmm wenn ich die schiene net an der hand hätte müsst ich doch glatt raus ... ohne zu fahrn is aber nach 3,5 wochen leider zu riskant ... ne runde mitleid


----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2009)

@Kiste: Dein Postfach ist voll!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2009)

geheimnachrichten sind net erlaubt


----------



## Kistenbiker (20. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> @Kiste: Dein Postfach ist voll!



Ja so machen wir das 
Und Postfach hab ich gerade angezündet...sollte wieder Platz haben.


----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> geheimnachrichten sind net erlaubt



was geht das Euch an wenn wir uns über Spitzenunterwäsche unterhalten


----------



## teatimetom (20. Dezember 2009)

dann will ichs auch wissen


----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2009)

Ne, gibts erst wenn man schon/noch verheiratet ist/war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ob da oben die Rohloff noch geht
> 
> G.



Bin heit morgen ne 5 km Rohlofftestrunde gefahren und muss sagen dass sie noch recht gut funktioniert hat !!! Aber brrrrr


----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2009)

Du wirst doch nicht wegen 5km das Rad ausgepackt haben?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2009)

Er meinte damit 5000Hm´s.
Und was war jetzt die Geheimnachricht

G.


----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2009)

Bist Du aber neugierig

Dass es heut nix mit biken wird


----------



## Messerharry (21. Dezember 2009)

am Mittwoch den 23. komm ich mal wieder rüber und bleib bis 3.01.

______________________________________
Verkaufe Cannondale SV 700 SX in L mit Lefty


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. Dezember 2009)

@ Eman: Sind diese Wetterdaten aus Sibirien oder tatsächlich hier bei Dir daheim?

-22 Grad sind schon sportlich. Da weis ich nun warum mir am Sonntag früh mein Diesel so zäh angesprungen ist.


----------



## teatimetom (21. Dezember 2009)

heul ned rum... wir sind gestern abend .... 4 stunden rad gefahren.... lampen und tiefschnee....  .. der oben wieder über die felge fällt, hat was von snowboarden
  .... aber so kalt wars gestern nicht. vorgestern abend hatte es in RID auch -17grad


----------



## franzam (21. Dezember 2009)

4h Fahrzeit, oder mit Brotzeit?


----------



## teatimetom (22. Dezember 2009)

wir haben schon geschaut das wir warm bleiben und in bewegung, also wars nix mit langer brotzeit. 

gscheite klammotten, zwei paar handschuhe  thermoskannenweise warmes.... .... dann gings eigentlich bis auf die abfahrten. 

los  sind wir mit 2 bikes und 3 grossen lampen, heim mit einer rot blinkenden grossen, die anderen beiden warn schon leer..... 
und xtr bremsen machen saukomische sachen, links war der druckpunkt immer weniger, bis er dann nicht mal mehr zum schleifen lassen getaugt hat.
dafür war er rechts knallhart 

aber schade das es bei uns wieder tauen soll, könnte schon so bleiben . mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (22. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheinlich wirds dann Spikes-Wetter Kalt-Nass-Kalt...


----------



## teatimetom (22. Dezember 2009)

au ja, heut morgen wars schon so leicht eisregenartig in regensburg....

und sooooo kalt :


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Dezember 2009)

Tom, Du solltest in Deiner Studentenbude mal bisschen einheizen 


Eisregen war heut morgen schlimm hier... hätt auf dem Pflaster vorm Haus fast die Grätsche gemacht.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2009)

@pyro ...
das war ochsenkopfgipfel

war am sonntag wandern  auf der koesseine... bedingungen zum radlfahrn wären optimal gewesen. da tuts jetzt schon ein wenig eine schiene an der hand zu haben. ich wenn jetzt nur wüsste, ab wann ich mich wieder trauen soll


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja bis Minus 18 wars in Mak auch schon.
Lwtzte Woche wollt ich mal nach dr rbeit kurz fahren und hab Zeug schon früh ins Auto gelegt.
Mittag hat der Camelbag auch so ausgesehn....und des bei Sonne in einem schwarzen Auto

G.


----------



## teatimetom (23. Dezember 2009)

eman: keine sorge, braucht dir nix stinken... bei uns wars jetzt ne halbe woche angenehm und jetzt:

mein studententhermomenter in regensburg zeigt wieder über null grad an,
 habe leichtes wasser im eis.
genau das was ich befürchtet habe... um die null grad, boden einen halben meter feucht und tief.... ideales radfahrwetter hald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab heut herausgefunden das der Boden im Wald richtig schön feucht-griffig ist, da bekommt man sehr geile Kurvenlagen hin nur die Bäume stören teilweise.
Hingegen verfestigter Kiesboden ist noch gefrohren mit teilweise Eisschichten drauf da schwanzelt der Arsch ganz schön und man driftet richtig geil. Lockerer Kiesboden ist gut griffig zum vorankommen und Sand ist eh der Wahnsinn! Auch zum Spielen ganz gut...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Dezember 2009)

So Jungs-eitz is soweit:

 FRÖHLICHE WEIHNACHTEN wünsch i eich!! 

mir is der Stress zwar jetzt schon wieder zuviel und ich bin erst seit gestern da, aber naja-es gibt was zu essen!
ich hoff wir sehn uns-bis denn!!!
da otti


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2009)

Genau....


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (24. Dezember 2009)

Ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## Messerharry (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi, ich bin wieder da
Wenn jemand fahren geht, bitte hier posten
Wohn wieder in Bad Alterleutebad, Heimleite 25 

Habt ihr schon Spikes drauf?


----------



## Klabauterman (24. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub ohne spikes wirds am ok/schneeberg/kösseine stellenweise schon interessant


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab noch keine drauf.......wobei es jetzt dann wahrscheinlich, wenns wieder gefriert, schon sinnvoll wären.

G.


----------



## Meiki (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,ich hätte mal ne Frage an euch aus dem Fichtelgebirge:
kennt ihr schöne Unterkünfte im Raum um den Ochsenkopf,beim Bullhead-Haus is nichts mehr frei.Irgendwas das halt nicht so altbacken ist.

vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Meiki


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2009)

ich haben da null plan  nicht so altbacken und fichtelgebirge wiederspricht sich aber ....

was willst jetzt dort? schnee liegt nimmer wirklich viel. nordpiste is ok aber wer weiß wie lang noch


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2009)

@messerharry...
die radlfahrbedingungen sind zur zeit sicher net super. müsst wieder kalt werden / oder alles wegregnen. fallst im wald warst ... dann berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich war im Wald  sackrisch glatt überall, ohne Spikes geht garnichts!
Die Schneereste sind an der Oberfläche, durch den Regen, angefrohren und darunter weich.
Ist echt mühselig, werd mir morgen mit´m Andi und Peter mal Kösseine antun.
Zeit weiß ich jetzt noch ned, Abfahrt wahrscheinlich Forsthaus.

______________________________________
Verkaufe Cannondale SV 700 SX in L mit Lefty


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2009)

ich kann eh noch net radlfahrn ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Dezember 2009)

super-sahne wetter, kalt und trocken und ich kann heut niad. 

und moang is wieder alles zum kotzen wahrscheinlich...naja. bin ja nicht zum spass hier.


wart mal,-doch, bin ich. verflixt


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2009)

@stawold bou ...
wennst dir tage "wandern" willst ... steh zur verfügung


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold bou ...
> wennst dir tage "wandern" willst ... steh zur verfügung



des muss schicksal sein:ich wollt grad schreim "wennst die woch gezwungenermaßen wandern musst, würd ich mich sogar anschliessen!"


müsst ma halt scho fast wohin, wo ma nu nie woan? oder so...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2009)

hehe ... japp kann gedanken lesen *gg*

wo würd mer denn noch nie gewesen sein?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Dezember 2009)

hmm, gute frage. ich war noch im nördlichen fichtelgebirge. waldstein, epprechtstein und konsorten. oder tendenz cz? hmm... pfade wärn halt scho net schlecht, oder?

ah-ich muss dann mal weg...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2009)

gps mitnehmen dann kann nix passieren ... cz ... hmm kenn ich mich gar net aus

japp pfade wärn net schlecht und ich hab leider nur skischuhtaugliche steigeisen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Dezember 2009)

steigeisen, *räusper*  hehe,werma wohl niad brauchen bei uns 

blöde fritsch-unbefriedigend was da rauszulesen is...
hmm,hmm...was meinst denn?
und wann? dienstag?

...im übrigen find ich es beschämend, dass ich erst 26 werden musst, um rauszufinden, das der ganze stawold voller excellenter kletterfelsen is. meiomei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (27. Dezember 2009)

Wer war denn heute mit dem Bike am Püttnerfels unterwegs?
Meine Spione haben eine frische Spur ausgemacht


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> steigeisen, *räusper*  hehe,werma wohl niad brauchen bei uns
> 
> blöde fritsch-unbefriedigend was da rauszulesen is...
> hmm,hmm...was meinst denn?
> ...


 
kletterfelsen...besser spät als nie 

ich mein gar nix ... gehn mer einfach nen hügel rauf/runter ... da wo uns möglichst keine saupreißen oder sowas begegnen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Dezember 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm, gute frage. ich war noch im nördlichen fichtelgebirge. waldstein, epprechtstein und konsorten.



da fehlt das "nie". ich meinte ich war da noch nie !!

und also gut. hast recht. sind wieder zwei entscheidungsspezialisten zusammen  wetter is wohl fast wurscht, denk ich...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2009)

Omei, omei......das hört sich ja an wie in "Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge Teil 78"....also wenn ihr alle so 75 Jahre alt seit

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2009)

Aber echt...

Mhm wenn gehts dann bei dir wieder eman??

Ich muss leider zwischen den jahren arbeiten, aber ich will Silvester mal nen Nightride machen (wenns wetter passt) und Neujahr wär ich dann auch fit hoff ich 

Wobei ich grad heut morgen so ne leichte erkältung im anflug spüre... Hof des wird nichts größeres...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wobei ich grad heut morgen so ne leichte erkältung im anflug spüre...



Machst wohl bei Erkältung auch schon auf Leichtbau

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich hoff dass es Leicht(bau) wird... wobei, Leichtbau ist teuer


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Dezember 2009)

ja, ich fühl mich alt!

hab morgen kein auto:also frühestens mittwoch!

hmm,hmm-nightride zu silvester?hmm...


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2009)

hmm ... wanns bei mir wieder geht ... der franzam hat da ne heiße spur 

silvester ... klar könn mer machen. 1 1/2 händig gehts schon irgendwie, muss halt vorsichtig machen. wenn man das wetter der nächsten tage so anschaut wirds aber dann wohl nur auf den vereisten forstwegen gehen.

@stawold bou...
japp, die entscheidungsprofis unter sich 
morgen und übermorgen is relativ schlechtes wetter angesagt. bezüglich auto ... zur not müsst ich dich halt abholen. dann is allerdings tschechei und nordfichtelgebirge eher ungünstig.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Dezember 2009)

@eMan: für mittwoch und weiter hab ichs mal reserviert-genau da is as wetter am schönsten 
hmm-nördliches fichtlgeb.oder schneeberg wär mir auch gleich. oder schau dir mal die gegend östlich von Plößberg an, irgendwie silberhütte entenbühl und rüber in die cz. ich galub da is wald. aber sonst kei ahnung. is halt arschweit zum fahrn um zu äh wandern.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2009)

@stefan ..

ist dir mal was aufgefallen das der maxFlex deiner Lampe Probleme mit negativen Temperaturen hat? Ich meine da irgendetwas mal gelesen zu haben. Die Lampe dimmt bei <0°C genauso zurück wie bei >70 °C. Für mich sieht das aus wie ein underflow eines unsigned integers im Programm.
Wenn die Lampe dann warm ist, dann gehts ... bei -25 °C könnts aber kritisch werden die 0°C zu erreichen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stefan ..
> 
> ist dir mal was aufgefallen das der maxFlex deiner Lampe Probleme mit negativen Temperaturen hat? Ich meine da irgendetwas mal gelesen zu haben. Die Lampe dimmt bei <0°C genauso zurück wie bei >70 °C. Für mich sieht das aus wie ein underflow eines unsigned integers im Programm.
> Wenn die Lampe dann warm ist, dann gehts ... bei -25 °C könnts aber kritisch werden die 0°C zu erreichen



Zwischendurch halt mal anhalten und draufpinkeln
Die erste Lampe die man heller pinkeln kann

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2009)

dann musst aber viel drinken ... das es für die ausfahrt reicht 

es liegt übrigends so wenig schnee im wald, das man die dh-strecke am okopf mitm radl durchkommt


----------



## franzam (29. Dezember 2009)

Und welche Reifen sind für den DH z.Z zu empfehlen?


----------



## speedy_j (29. Dezember 2009)

ab 2:30 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c33RUIJ6fYc&feature=related"]YouTube- Snowboarding - The Best[/nomedia]


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ab 2:25 wirds schon schön bergab....was man alles so machen kann mit den heutigen Spezialeffekten...sieht ja fast echt aus

@Emän: Warst mal am Ochsenshore...Nach neusten Berichten findet man den nimmer und er besteht nur noch aus einer Waldschneise

@Pinkellampenentwickler: War eben mal bei uns (also bei deinem früheren uns) unterwegs Schpikes ausprobieren.
Bin dann ohne zu wissen wo ich bin da rausgekommen wo wir mal reinfahren wollten, aber es dann doch nicht taten und weiter in Richtung Gregnitztal gerollert sind.
Wennmers gemacht hätten wären wir mit fast nur bergab am Klavierarienberg rausgekommen....wäre also ansich fast perfekt gewesen






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Und welche Reifen sind für den DH z.Z zu empfehlen?


 
auf der DH sind die reifen egal da es tiefschnee ist ... schmäler is da wohl sogar besser, da man eh sehr tief einsinkt. -> fahren macht eigentlich keinen sinn ... war nur um zu schauen ob ich mit ski hochlaufen kann... also ob überall schnee liegt 

auf den wegen im hohen fichtelgebirge sicherheitshalber spikes, wobei es draufgeschneit hat und es deshalb auch ohne gehen würd


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, ab 2:25 wirds schon schön bergab....was man alles so machen kann mit den heutigen Spezialeffekten...sieht ja fast echt aus
> 
> @Emän: Warst mal am Ochsenshore...Nach neusten Berichten findet man den nimmer und er besteht nur noch aus einer Waldschneise
> 
> G.


 
da in dem bereich nen riesenchaos war (massenhaft liegende bäume) kann ich mir das schon gut vorstellen. war allerdings dunkel als ich dort war ...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> auf den wegen im hohen fichtelgebirge sicherheitshalber spikes, wobei es draufgeschneit hat und es deshalb auch ohne gehen würd



Die Fahrerei auf plattgefahrenem Schnee auf einer Blankeisschicht ist eine mittlere Kathastrophe 
Aber wo keine Spuren irgendwelcher Art sind kann man sogar durch 20cm feinsten Pulverpauder problemlos sogar bergauf radeln

Aber morgen solls ja alles zusammenregnen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2009)

dann sollt man heut nacht ja fast nochmal fahrn


----------



## Messerharry (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heut Kösser und H.-weg, fast alles supersoft zu fahren mit Schnee zwischen den Steinen.
Nur der H.-weg ist im unteren Teil noch jungfräulich mit altem angefrohrenem Schnee, aber da es ja abwärt´s geht macht´s nichts.

Ohne Spikes geht aber gar nichts, überall Eis unter´m Schnee

Wenn  sich der Eman etwas zurückhält kann er es auch 1,5 Händig fahren

Hab heut meine neue Lampe (solSlight Pro 900) ausprobiert, ist ein super Teil, saubere Ausleuchtung und günstig dazu, echt empfehlenswert.
Da lohnt sich selber bauen nicht mehr


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2009)

koesseine bin ich am sonntag gefahrn ... da wär ohne spikes noch gar nix gegangen ...

so und weils jetzt so schön geschneit hat, mach ich ne midnightskitour aufn okopf  den pieps werd ich aber noch net brauchen *gg*


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Dezember 2009)

wartma: du "bist gefahrn"? krasses pferd-geht dei hand wieder oder was?

...also weil ich mein ICH brauch da schon meine BEIDEN hände... 

und, hmm, jaja, ich muss schon sagen, jörg, des radl: schaut guad as!


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2009)

so zurück vom okopf ... mann war das nass ... dauerregen ... aber schnee war ok

@stawold bou
wie geschrieben ... so 1,5 hände hab ich ... geht so einigermaßen

@messerharry
die solslight hat nen fairen preis ... aber für 200 euro kannst auch so einiges bauen ... selber bauen rentiert sich eh nie wennst die arbeitszeit rechnest


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Dezember 2009)

@ eman:

Ja jetzt wo du es sagst.... kann fei sein dass ich das Phänomen auch scha fest gestellt hab ohne darauf zu achten bzw. es so wirklich zu registrieren....

Ist halt dann a diesel... erst mal weng vorglühen wenns kalt draussen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman:
> 
> Ja jetzt wo du es sagst.... kann fei sein dass ich das Phänomen auch scha fest gestellt hab ohne darauf zu achten bzw. es so wirklich zu registrieren....
> 
> Ist halt dann a diesel... erst mal weng vorglühen wenns kalt draussen ist



Ne, nix diesel...ne pisel

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> und, hmm, jaja, ich muss schon sagen, jörg, des radl: schaut guad as!



Gell ich hab ein schönes Rad...sogar mit Karbonlenker

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gell ich hab ein schönes Rad...sogar mit Karbonlenker
> 
> G.



wie bescheiden unser jörg doch ist  
aber sieht echt granatenstark aus. irgendwie special-force-einsatzmäßig!
aber es kommt ja nicht aufs aussehn an...


----------



## speedy_j (30. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gell ich hab ein schönes Rad...
> G.



hast die farbigen mädchentupfer mittlerweile überpinselt?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2009)

@stawold ... wetter is uns heut zu sch... oder?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2009)

@eMan: hmm-sieht schon echt beschissen aus.

ich würd -wenn du auch würdst.
hmm. silberhausparkplatz; hohe matze, und irgendwie quellenweg und platte wär noch eingfalln. was meinst?
ganz überzeugt bin ich niad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2009)

wir können auch morgen in angriff nehmen!


----------



## teatimetom (30. Dezember 2009)

er rollt wieder der eman 
radeln zur zeit ist in riedenburg wieder sumpf ... aber dafür schneefrei


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2009)

hmm, es witzig, weil vor unserm haus ständig die autos abschmieren, zurückrutschen müssen und nochmal anlauf nehmen um den berg hoch zu kommen. ich werd mich mal rausstellen und sie auslachen...


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2009)

schlimmer als heut geht das wetter halt kaum ... wenn mer laufen, dann besser nachts, dann müss mer das elend net sehen . weiß net ob es morgen besser ist

zeit hätt ich aber ... 

@tom ... ja ich roll wieder ... aber noch sehr gebremst


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2009)

hmm-des heisst?
lieber mal treffen, bevor mir gar nix machen? silberhaus um zwei? oder woanders und andere zeit?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2009)

in wasserdichter kleidung 

jetz mal mittagessen, dann mal schauen, wenns dann net regnet ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2009)

ja irgendwie so. wart auch scho sehnlichst auf des mittagessen. spurt noch nicht so wie ich des will, die mutter


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2009)

und hast was zu essen bekommen?

hmm ... das regenradar sieht gar net gut aus ...  aber sch... drauf ... probiern mers halt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2009)

jap-ich sehs! wann wo?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2009)

silberhaus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2009)

gut-dann fahr ich in zehn minuten los...?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2009)

ok ... 1400


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Dezember 2009)

@ eman... was machst Du Mitternacht am Ochsenkopf???


Ihr kennt Euch ja gut mit Photoshop aus  ... der viele Schnee das kann man gar nicht glauben denn bei uns ist alles grün und das Wetter mehr als mistig.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Dezember 2009)

@ eman, staawold: und wie wars?? Nass wa??

Mhm wegen morgen abend... Scheiß wetter. Will trotzdem wer was machen??


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2009)

Morgn Abend....ist da net Sülwester

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ihr kennt Euch ja gut mit Photoshop aus  ... der viele Schnee das kann man gar nicht glauben denn bei uns ist alles grün und das Wetter mehr als mistig.



Mittlerweile siehts hier auch nimmer so schön aus....drum mußt ich ja gestern nochmal schnell raus.

G.


----------



## Messerharry (30. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm wegen morgen abend... Scheiß wetter. Will trotzdem wer was machen??



Hier, ich

@ jörg: jepp morgen ist Sülwester, abba es wird doch schon um 1630 dunkel und länger als 3 Std. sind mer doch eh ned unterwegs


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Dezember 2009)

Mhm hätt eigentlich schon an nen over-midnight-ride gedacht... hab nämlich erst ab ca. 21.00 uhr zeit 

Aber wenn so mieses wetter ist wirds wohl eher ein over-midnight-walk...


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2009)

@pyro ...
okopf ... na dh strecke süd und lifttrasse nord mit ski hochlaufen ... das war der grund

@stefan ...
hätts mir schlimmer vergestellt heut, war gar net so nass. is aber sehr anstrengend rumzulaufen. nasser schnee ohne halt

mit radlfahrn siehts morgen wohl echt schlecht aus, generell mit outdooraktivität ... sch... winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> jap-ich sehs! wann wo?



Also wir (2) werden wohl auf nen Felsen hochlaufen am Sülwester...den üblichen
Also fallste Lust hast, kannste natürlich auch mit....net daste wieder am Nachbargipfel alleine rumstehst
Natürlich können alle anderen auch mit durchs Unterholz wandern.
Aber ein paar Scheitel Holz sollte jeder schon mitnehmen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2009)

zwei irre im wald 
@stefan:und ja, war etwas weniger nass als erwartet dafür umso anstrengender zwecks schnee-eis-sülz-untergrund und hinterhältiger wegeführung

hmm-zwecks morgen: keine spikes, keine lampe-was aufgrund der verhältnisse egal sein könnte- aber den willen, was zu unternehmen. ich spitz mal die ohren...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2009)

@jörg: oh, da hab ich grad geschrieben.
also doch! seehr, seehr gut zu wissen. ich versuch mal autotechnisch was zu mänätschn. ich geb bescheid, wenns mit mir rechnen könnts
danke für die äh einladung!


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2009)

@stawold bou ...
lampe hätt ich zur not (2 brauch ich bei schnee net am bike) ... daran solls net scheitern  brauch mer nur noch wege wo man auch fahren kann ...

aber vielleicht geh ich mit zu diesem unbekannten felsen ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold bou ...
> 
> 
> aber vielleicht geh ich mit zu diesem unbekannten felsen ...



ah-sehr schön-das macht nun die sache interessant


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

Wenns regnet kann man sich am uuuunbekaaannten Felsen auch gut unterstellen zum Lagern und Licht machen...und so weiter und so weiter.

@Stawoldbur: So würd des auch gut noch mit deinen Fotos klappen, wennste vorher zu mir kommst 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (31. Dezember 2009)

Wann däderts denn los laufen??


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wann däderts denn los laufen??



Hmmmh...........irgndwas so um 10ne rum vom Wanderparkplatz Rosenbock oben beim Gespensterwanderweg....oder so ähnlich

G.


----------



## franzam (31. Dezember 2009)

Häh??


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Häh??




Da kennt sich wieder einer net aus in der Heimat...:gähn:

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2009)

@jörg: 

aber: gehn die probleme schon los! ich brauch ne mitfahrgelegenheit 

@eMan: jetzt bist mei letzte hoffnung!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg:
> 
> aber: gehn die probleme schon los! ich brauch ne mitfahrgelegenheit
> 
> @eMan: jetzt bist mei letzte hoffnung!



Ahhhh....immer dieses zugfahrende Studentenpack.....das ich von meinem schwer verdienten Geld mitfinanzieren muß
Mußt halt den Emän mitbringen, wenn er mitgeht und dich mitnimmt...und sonst alle Umgebungseigenschaften ins kleinste Detail zusammenspielen...oh ich schweife ab...und wo verdammt läßt sich der Smiledrückunterdrücker an diesem Puter deaktivieren...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2009)

@stawold ... ok ich nehm dich mit


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

Juhuu....Beitrag 400 
Wenn´mer um 10ne vom Parkplatz losgehen...ist gut?

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold ... ok ich nehm dich mit



JUCHUUUU- du bist der beste!

war jetzt schon überzeugt mit dem zug nach neusorg zu fahrn. wusste gar nicht, dass des geht 




> Juhuu....Beitrag 400



...ich gebs jetzt auf...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...ich gebs jetzt auf...



Üben, üben , üben......


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (31. Dezember 2009)

um 10e an welchen parkplatz?? Makhaus oder wo??

Mhm ich guck mal vielleicht geh ich mit vielleicht a net...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> um 10e an welchen parkplatz?? Makhaus oder wo??
> 
> Mhm ich guck mal vielleicht geh ich mit vielleicht a net...



doch,doch-du gehst schon mit!! 

...bidde,bidde...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> um 10e an welchen parkplatz?? Makhaus oder wo??
> 
> Mhm ich guck mal vielleicht geh ich mit vielleicht a net...



RoBo........also Rosenbock......Landgasthaus Steinwald....also der Wanderparkplatz am Ende des Weges in den Wald.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

@Emanuel: Hast zufällig du noch eine Roloffschaltboxstellschraube zuhause liegen??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2009)

hmm man könnt von pfaben aus auch hoch ? oder ... wär vielleicht für mich sinnvoller ... der stawold bou wird dann schon wissen wohin 

rohloffschaltboxstellschraube? die für die züge? glaub net


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2009)

jap-geht! würd ich aber auch vorschlagen so um zehn schon loszugehn. zieht sich wie sau, vor allem wenn man dann durchs unterholz kriecht...


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2009)

is das weniger weit ... ne das geht net


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

Der Zustieg von Pfaben ist plan und Kaugiummi....und zum Schluß gar bergab
Keine echte Bergbesteigung

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2009)

ich behaupt des is weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich behaupt des is weiter...



Von oben betrachtet sicher....aber net von der Seite
Weiter vorkommen wirds einen auf jedenfall....hat aber mindestens nur die Hälfte Hm´s

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2009)

ja-des geb ich zu


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2009)

ok ... dann halt von friedenfels aus


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ok ... dann halt von friedenfels aus



......................armer Steinwaldjunge

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2009)

omei-auf was hab ich mich da eingelassen...?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> omei-auf was hab ich mich da eingelassen...?



Und er will nur Tee mitnehmen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (31. Dezember 2009)

Auf jeden Fall allen einen guten Rutsch und ein unfallfreies 2010


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2009)

@stawold bou ... sag mir mal wohin ich genau muss zu dir


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

franzam schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall allen einen guten Rutsch und ein unfallfreies 2010



Hab natürlich auch Wanderspikes....aber auch einen guten Rutsch

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

@Stawoldbur: Bei Regen gleich unterm Dach und bei Sonnen....ähhh....Trockenheit am Gipfelkreuz, oder?

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2009)

@jörg: machma-alles klar!
hmm-wenns so aushält, siehts gut aus!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2009)

Eman, ich hab deine TelNr dabei....falls wir oben aneinander vorbeirennen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Januar 2010)

@jörg... hast du ein händy??? 

war mal auf der kösser oben... gute spikebedingungen mit viel nebel... naja war ganz nett


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Januar 2010)

achja häppi niu jir natürlich...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2010)

japp happy new year ... knochenbruchfrei ....

bedingungen im wald für spikes scheinen echt gut ... fährt heut wer rum?


----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie sollt ich ja schon mal wieder was tun... vll. nen Spätnachmittag-Abendride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2010)

wetter is eh sch... spricht also nix gegen dunkel  ... aber der andi fährt jetzt mit bei helligkeit...


----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2010)

mmmh, irgendwie wird des hit nix rechts
Kiste und i fahren wahrscheinl. erst um ca. 18.00 oder so ab Pfaben los


----------



## Messerharry (1. Januar 2010)

A guats neis no!

Liest noch jemand mit?
Würd jetz auch noch gern ne Runde fahren, auch gern mit Licht
Mir wäre ein Startpunkt recht, den ich von Bad Alexandersbad aus mit´m Rad erreichen kann.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Januar 2010)

Servus midanand!

A guads nais a vo mia!!

jap, war mal ein echt schönes silvester diesmal! Dank an alle Beteiligten


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2010)

Und wie lang wart ihr noch unterwegs
Hab auch meine Fußschpeiks wiedergefunden...echt gut die Dinger.
Hätte vorher mal die Gebrauchsanweisung lesen sollen, dann wäre das nicht passiert

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2010)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Brezelbacken und Wurtsrösten.....Wurströsten natürlich.







G.


----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2010)

geht morgen ne allgemeine "Alte Männer Runde"? Jüngere dürfen natürlich auch mit
ca 15.00 Falkenberg Ri. WaNaTa mit Einkehr oder wenns mehr sein soll ab Sybillenbad: Dylen mit Egerer Waldhäusel, Altes Schloss.
Oder wenn wer was anderes in petto hat ists auch recht


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2010)

Hab Schnupfen....Franzam Höllentouren fallen da auf jedenfall mal flach

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Januar 2010)

Naja, wenn nix zammgeht is auch net so schlimm (hätte genug Abeit rumliegen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2010)

das der jörg immer ne ausrede hat


----------



## franzam (2. Januar 2010)

bei mir wirds 15:30 vorher schaff ichs nicht nach Falkenberg. Fährt wer mit?
Wenn nicht plempel ich in TIR ne kleine Runde


----------



## Messerharry (2. Januar 2010)

Ich fahr jetzt dann ne Runde um Alexandersbad.
Kösser- Püttner usw.
Hier hat´s gut geschneit.
Morgen geht´s wieder heim.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> bei mir wirds 15:30 vorher schaff ichs nicht nach Falkenberg. Fährt wer mit?
> Wenn nicht plempel ich in TIR ne kleine Runde


 
hmm ... wie lang hast dir denn vorgestellt ... fallst es noch liest


----------



## franzam (2. Januar 2010)

ca. 1-2h piano. Sitz momentan noch daheim. Oder willst von TIR aus irgendwas fahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2010)

wnaabtal is glaub ich schöner ... 1530 geht natürlich nimmer .... 1600 mit flutlicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2010)

spikes kann mer schon verwenden oder? sonst gehts net


----------



## franzam (2. Januar 2010)

ok 16.00 mit Schbeix


----------



## teatimetom (2. Januar 2010)

da ist ja schon dunkel...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> ok 16.00 mit Schbeix



Das schreibt man doch mit "gs" hinten.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2010)

und wie waren die bedingungen gestern?

was ist für heut weng geplant?

ich bin zwar net recht fit, müsst meine spikes wieder monteiren und bin nicht besonders motiviert....

müsste mich aber wer am händy ähsehmähsen weil ich eigentlich grad gar kein internet hab... nicht mal das hier


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2010)

Geplant: war arbeiten
Bedingungen gut Naabtal wäre auch ohne Schbeix gegangen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Januar 2010)

so-lernzeugs ins eck gschnmissn und doch mal raus...gibts wos schäinas?
jungfräuliche schneedecke-sauwa!   

nur das saubadstück is ohne spikes nicht möglich-schnee is zu leicht um des mega-eis zu überdecken. 
ab opfturm gehts besser als im sommer.
und naja-unterm birdrock isses sch**** zwecks dem holzmüll der da kraizunddagweer seit sommer drinliegt


----------



## franzam (4. Januar 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> nur das saubadstück is ohne spikes nicht möglich-schnee is zu leicht um des mega-eis zu überdecken.


ja, hamer schon am Freitag Abend festgestellt. So richtige uihjuijui-Ecken

Vogelsfelsen, ja, des war scho den ganzen Herbst so und wird sich wahrsch. nicht so schnell ändern


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2010)

> nur das saubadstück is ohne spikes nicht möglich-schnee is zu leicht um des mega-eis zu überdecken





> ja, hamer schon am Freitag Abend festgestellt. So richtige uihjuijui-Ecken




.....Stadtmenschen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....Stadtmenschen
> 
> G.


 
sagt der Stadtmensch der immer ne ausrede hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. Januar 2010)

Stadtmenschen die keine piano Höllentouren fahren wollen und die Schnupfen vortäuschen um die eigene Trägheit zu kaschieren


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (5. Januar 2010)

Auch hier nochmal ein allgemeines "Hallo" an meine neuen "Nachbarn". 
Ich wohne jetzt seit dem 30.12.09 in Altenstadt WN und werde wohl im Frühjahr mit meiner Freundin nach Weiden umziehen. Da ich mich hier noch gar nicht auskenne freue ich mich über nette neue Kontakte zum biken. 
Mit 'nem Auto kann ich leider nur am WE und an Feiertagen dienen. Hoffe ich lerne bald mehr Leute kennen - alleine fahren ist etwas öde, auch wenn momentan noch die Begeisterung für das neue Terrain überwiegt.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Stadtmenschen die keine piano Höllentouren fahren wollen und die Schnupfen vortäuschen um die eigene Trägheit zu kaschieren


 
sogar zum antworten is er schon zu träge


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2010)

Bin gerade in Zeitstreß.........

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....Stadtmenschen
> 
> G.



jaja-blablabla 

so-stefan und ich planen mal für morgen noch einen ausritt...wo wissma nu niad, zeit wohl so ab elfe.

wie schauts aus? wie is denn so die allgemeine anschluss-stimmung?


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2010)

anschluss-stimmung gut, aber ich muß arbeiten 

@DiaryOfDreams: Willkommen in der Oberpfalz


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> @DiaryOfDreams: Willkommen in der Oberpfalz




Das heißt "wunderschönen" Oberpfalz.

G.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (5. Januar 2010)

Hi.
Vielen Dank Euch. 

Wunderschön stimmt absolut - habe bei der heutigen Biketour durchs Naabtal schon ein paar schöne Bilder gemacht.


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2010)

ich hab morgen erst wieder so an 16.00 Uhr Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> ich hab morgen erst wieder so an 16.00 Uhr Zeit



Bist wohl Sternsinger...

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Januar 2010)

@jörg-wie siehts bei dir/euch aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2010)

Außeneinsätze muß ich aus hustitären Gründen noch ablehenen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Januar 2010)

oh nein!! schade...! 

hmm-dann wenigstens gute besserung!


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Januar 2010)

@diary..., von mir auch noch ein herzliches Willkommen in der wunderschönen Oberpfalz!

@ staawold, mhm mhm mmhmhmhmhmhmhmhmmhmh 

Ich wollt ja heut noch ne kleibnen runde drehen hab aber dann beim Ausladen des rads ausm auto nen flüchtigen blick auf  meine notdürftige bikereparatur geworfen und festgestellt dass die notdurft dahin war....  also wors nix mitn biken heut!!! 
Zum glück hab ich noch meine Ski im Auto gefunden dann konnt ich wenigstens weng Hempeln heut 

Wegen  morgen müsst ich also mitn Kona fahren Ächts Ächts....  
Und ich weiß nicht ob 11 günstig ist. mach ma mal lieber 1230 uhr irgendwo....  

Wo ist mir egal. Schreibs mal was hier rein und schreib mir bitte nen simse... Ich werd vor morgen Mittag mal wieder net an nen rechner kommen... 

Ich tät mal so Steinwald oder vielleicht noch besser Oko vorschlagen. Wies dir besser passt!

Alle anderen sind herzlichst eingeladen mit zu fahren!!!!!  


@ jörg von mir a !

Da Franzam ist zwar da bei bei die Sternsinger ist ober bloß da Sternaldrocher


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2010)

wer hat Angst vom schwarzen Mann?
Ich bin doch der Mohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (5. Januar 2010)

> wer hat Angst vom schwarzen Mann?
> Ich bin doch der Mohr



Erlaubt, das ich mich stell euch vor,
ich bin der König Melchior.
Ich hab den Weihrauch angebrannt,
drum stinkt es hier im ganzen Land...

Jaja wir wussten es doch allen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Januar 2010)

@stefan: wennst as noch liest... : 12:30 passt und bin ja auch nur noch einkettenblättrig unterwegs.  tendenz auch zu oko! schreib dir aber noch ne sims...

naaa-noch jemand lust kriegt? 
eMan? lebst noch?
kiste??? leo???


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2010)

es dichtet nicht, aber es reimt sich trotzdem


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Januar 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> naaa-noch jemand lust kriegt?
> eMan? lebst noch?
> kiste??? leo???



Ja bin dabei ....mau zwor nu d schpeix affi machn oba des schaff i bis uma 12a scho ......kann i die ja midnema!? SMS



LB Stefan schrieb:


> @diary..., von mir auch noch ein herzliches Willkommen in der wunderschönen Oberpfalz!
> 
> 
> Wegen  morgen müsst ich also mitn Kona fahren Ächts Ächts....



Dann drau i mi a mid ...wenn da Stefan sein Banza foard hob i wengst a a Schanz zum drableim.

@diary
Hallo von mir auch aller herzlichst willkommen in der wunderschön tollen nördlichen Oberpfalz (so gehört sich das ganz richtig Herr Jörg)


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Januar 2010)

Hey Tom!! 

bist ja online-super! hmm,hmm-sollt ich erwähnen, dass ich gar keine spikes hab? also bist bestimmt niad der benachteiligste 

hmm-mitnehmen wär ja super-praktisch-danke für des angebot! nummer hab ich (wird scho nu die richtge sein), meld mi morgen früh numal.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

@ franzam: genau 

@ staawold, hab gestern noch ne kleine Planänderung gehabt so dass ich jetzt also doch internet hab. also alles okee....

ansonsten start um 12 dann???

wenn ma oko machen könnt ma beim hänky starten oder beim silbereisenbergwerk...


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @stefan: wennst as noch liest... : 12:30 passt und bin ja auch nur noch einkettenblättrig unterwegs.  tendenz auch zu oko! schreib dir aber noch ne sims...
> 
> naaa-noch jemand lust kriegt?
> eMan? lebst noch?
> kiste??? leo???



eman ist meines wissensstands net im lande...


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

@ jörg, hättest mal wieder lust zum minikugelschubsen??

@ all und zum großen kugel schubsen??? Wetter wird bestimmt bald mal wieder entsprechend...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Januar 2010)

jetzt wollt ich dir grad schreiben!
hmm-parken is a frage, ja-hmm.
silbereisenbergwerk kann man halt boxengraben noch mit einbaun...
ich frag mal an tom, ob 12e okee is...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg, hättest mal wieder lust zum minikugelschubsen??



Logisch, bin schon ente aus der Übung.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg, hättest mal wieder lust zum minikugelschubsen??




Wie wäre es denn mal mit nem Abendneitreit.....mußt dich doch mittlerweile auskennen.....von dir auf den Beinesberg und wieder zurück.
So morgen Abend um ab 20:45-21Uhr......

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

ja ich a... schon mehr als ente... ich bin schon auerhuhn  aus der Übung!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

@ staawold, okee. Ja parken ist so a geschichte.... heut werden warscheinlich die 1/20 saisonsportler (Langläufer) a wieder alle meinen sie müssen ihre Ausrüstung aus den 70ern mal wieder der welt zeigen...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Januar 2010)

allas klar-geht in ordnung!! 12e samma dou! 

also-wou halt-des kömma in die nächsten minuten ja noch entscheiden

...oh weh-ich glaub meine langlaufski liegen immer noch irgenwo im hessenreuther wald...


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal mit nem Abendneitreit.....mußt dich doch mittlerweile auskennen.....von dir auf den Beinesberg und wieder zurück.
> So morgen Abend um ab 20:45-21Uhr......
> 
> G.



Beinesberg???

Ansonsten gings scha bei mir... denk ich. 

Muss halt alles mit dem Kona fahren und muss jetzt erst mal raus gehen und es zusammen/um-bauen...


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

@ staawold: und da liegen sie gut 

dann mach mer halt beim hänky aus, weil silbereisen wird man nicht recht was bekommen denk ich, werden wir scho a hoch kommen von da aus... 

Und was ma dann fahren schau ma halt mal... vielleicht mal bgrün runter dann wieder hoch *ächts* und dann nen kaffee oder so und dann wieder vorne runter und dann rüber rauf hinter unten durch und zur krönung nochmal hoch.... alles klar???


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Januar 2010)

@stefan: jaa, hmm-genau so hab ich mir des auch dacht  
mach ma!!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Beinesberg???



Ahhhhhh.....du schwächelst....tsss.

Also wennste Lust hast bin ich morgen um 21 Uhr bei dir (wobei man die Zeit noch variabilisieren kann).
Kona ist gut....bin selber ja immernoch geschwächt....


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

ahhhhhh jetzt beinesberg... alles klar. 

2100 okee. wobei viel gibts da wirklih nicht 
aber wir können ja mal hin fahren und neue erkenntnisse sammeln 

Kona ist umgebaut, scheint zu funktionieren auch wenn ich mir da noch nicht ente sicher bin...
Muss jetzt nur noch nen sattel sammt stütze suchen dann müssts scha gehen.

Hab festgestellt dass da noch original Lenzerheide Raceletten dran sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2010)

Supapoputa, dann komm ich direkt von der Werkl zu dir.
Könnmer ja dann vor Ort entscheiden in welche Richtung das es gehen soll

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

okeee


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Januar 2010)

so-woan ma mal wieder schön unterwegs im schnee  
tipptopp bedingungen!!

aber wenn ich meine schienbeine anschau haben die wohl kurz mal nen abstecher wohin gmacht, wo ich niad mitkriegt hab 
ich werd wohl alt *räusper,räusper*


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

schienbeine... abstecher... hääää

wo denn, hab ja gar nix mit bekommen??? 

Auf jeden fall wars schai!

Und so viele Sportarten auf einmal ham wa a selten gemacht


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Januar 2010)

hmm-der witz is,dass ich wohl beim schieben immer an die pedale hingedotzt bin,omeiomei

...vielelicht sollt ich nicht alles schreiben-is ja peinlich...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> okeee






@Stawold: kaum ist man mal net dabei dürfen alle schieben....tss


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Januar 2010)

Wieviel Schnee liegt denn aktuell bei Euch? Hier etwas westlich von Regensburg sinds nach wie vor nur ca. 2 cm. Biken geht noch einwandfrei ohne Spikes usw.


----------



## teatimetom (6. Januar 2010)

geht immer bei uns ohne spikes.... so alpin ist regensburg nicht... und dafür tauts zu oft. 
riedenburg ist schon etwas hochalpiner.. wir haben immernoch 5-10 cm schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2010)

Also hier im Fichtelgebirge, obrhalb der Todeszone, fahren wir zur Zeit in Schneetunnels und Exlavaröhren.
Wie es oberhalb der Schneedecke aussieht wissen wir nicht.

G.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (7. Januar 2010)

Kann man bei Euch mit 'nem CC-Hardtail mitfahren, oder macht das keinen Sinn? Würde mich ja gerne am WE anschließen, aber laut Wettervorhersage soll es da ja arg ungemütlich werden.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

Schneehöhe... was ist denn das? Und vor allem wie misst man das von unten?? 

@ Diary, im prinzip geht das schon, jetzt im Winter noch besser als im sommer da alles etwas smoooothhhher ist. einiges muss man einfach etwas langsamer fahren oder mit besserer Fahrtechnik kompensieren, aber fahren kann man ja alles mit HT


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2010)

und ich bin in rgbg wo es daheim so opti wär


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und ich bin in rgbg wo es daheim so opti wär



Ja Ja Ja...Es gibt nur ein paar solcher Tage in 100 Jahren.... Und ich habe sie erlebt!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2010)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Kann man bei Euch mit 'nem CC-Hardtail mitfahren, oder macht das keinen Sinn? Würde mich ja gerne am WE anschließen, aber laut Wettervorhersage soll es da ja arg ungemütlich werden.



Solange man sich net drüber beschwert das es bergauf zu langsam ist  kann man mit jedem Rad bei uns mitfahren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja Ja Ja...Es gibt nur ein paar solcher Tage in 100 Jahren.... Und ich habe sie erlebt!!!


 
naja ein paar tage im jahr sinds schon

und es gab schon noch bessere 

da jetzt soviel schnee angesagt ist, könnten wir nächste woche richtig glück mitm skifahrn haben.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

Denk a, wenn dann noch die Sonne weng raus kommt, wirds ein perfektes Wetter wie es in 100 Jahren nur an ein paar Tagen der Fall ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (7. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Solange man sich net drüber beschwert das es bergauf zu langsam ist  kann man mit jedem Rad bei uns mitfahren
> 
> G.



Nein, keine Sorge. Ich stehe auch nicht darauf mich bergauf abzuhetzen. 
Nur bergab werdet Ihr dann wohl eher warten müssen nehme ich an...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2010)

@Otti: Ich vergaß vorhin zu erwähnen..


Juhuuu BEITRAG 500


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2010)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Nein, keine Sorge. Ich stehe auch nicht darauf mich bergauf abzuhetzen.
> Nur bergab werdet Ihr dann wohl eher warten müssen nehme ich an...



Zun schnell bergab fahren bin ich ja ansich auch schon zu alt

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Januar 2010)

mei bin ich bläid-und ich hab ma gestn nu dacht "ha-moang krieg ich ihn"
naja...auf die nächsten 494 beiträge.

im übrigen stand ich grad am bahnhof in reuth und hab mir gedacht "will ich da jetzt wirklich einsteigen? bringts des iwahapt? wäre alexander der große da eingestiegen?..."
...und bin wieder hamganga 

...was auch immer da drüben los is-es muss wohl ohne mich los sein...


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

Recht hast otti,  nicht für die Schule, für das Leben lernt man... Da kommt es auf ein paar Tage mehr oder weniger auch nicht an


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

@ jörg, jetzt schon über -6 grad... brrrrrrrr


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (7. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zun schnell bergab fahren bin ich ja ansich auch schon zu alt



Ich dachte man ist nur so alt wie man sich fühlt...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2010)

hmm ... nur -3 ... ne kurze runde dreh ich jetzt dann auch noch


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg, jetzt schon über -6 grad... brrrrrrrr



Hmmmh....meinst ein T-Shirt reicht....oder ziehst du was langärmliges an??
Bist du schomal übern Anzenstein und Schloßberg gefahren??

@Otti: Bist du dann normal oder zügig wieder heimgefahren

@DOD: Hust hust....nein so alt bin ich noch nicht


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

@ dod: er ist nich tso alt... er ist noch älter   

Nee t-schört reicht!

Ja und ja bin ich aber alles brrr heut!!!
Geh mich mal vorm Kaminofen aufwärmen!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ dod: er ist nich tso alt... er ist noch älter
> 
> Nee t-schört reicht!
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tip: Am wärmsten isses im Ofen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

@ dod: wenn man nun von gelsenkirchen nach Weiden zieht dann muss das doch fast so schlimm sein wie wenn man von gelsenkirchen nach weiden zieht!!!

den ersten schock schon überwunden oder noch in der Schockstarre???


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

@ jörg:  übrigens ofen schreibt man klein, weil alles was man anlangen kann schreibt man groß ofen kann man aber nicht anlangen weil heiß also schreibt mans  klein !!!

Und du willst heut fahren ja???


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

am oko hats grad -10.6


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ dod: wenn man nun von gelsenkirchen nach Weiden zieht dann muss das doch fast so schlimm sein wie wenn man von gelsenkirchen nach weiden zieht!!!
> 
> den ersten schock schon überwunden oder noch in der Schockstarre???


 
noch schlimmer ist doch der schock für uns wenn einer von da "oben" kommt  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg:  übrigens ofen schreibt man klein, weil alles was man anlangen kann schreibt man groß ofen kann man aber nicht anlangen weil heiß also schreibt mans  klein !!!
> 
> Und du willst heut fahren ja???



Logisch!!!...hab in mühevoller Kleinarbeit mein Rad ins Auto gestellt....und meine Lampe geladen...und diverses Anderes
Hab übriegens den Speedbone vom Shova auch entfernt.


Ofen schreibt man doch groß. Man muß nur die Zähne beim Anfassen zusammenbeißen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

Shova ohne speedbone???? 

Und ? Gegenmoment??

Okee okee bin dabei!!! Um 9 wolltest du da sein, ja??


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> noch schlimmer ist doch der schock für uns wenn einer von da "oben" kommt  ...



Stimmt  Wer kommt schon freiwillig zu uns  das stimmt doch was net


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Shova ohne speedbone????
> 
> Und ? Gegenmoment??
> 
> Okee okee bin dabei!!! Um 9 wolltest du da sein, ja??




Geht problemlos ohne Schpidbone
Gegenmoment wir am Scheibenbremsadapter fluxoiert.
Geht dann soger der Radeinbau schneller

Ja...so 5vor 9 bis 9 müßt ich bei dir sein....wenn ich auf Anhieb wieder hinfind


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2010)

Bring übriegens 80g Gewichtsersparnis...und das ganz umsonst
Kann man schon wieder andere Radteile für 80Euro kaufen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

Muss ich mir mal anschauen deine >>vonselbstfunktionier<< Konstruktion


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

Du kÃ¶nntest dir ne 80g. 80â¬ Klingel kaufen, die wÃ¤r dann ganz umsonst!!! Gewichts und Kostentechnisch betrachtet... 


Und Sinnfrei obendrein!!! So wenig bekommst selten fÃ¼r so viel Geld


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Muss ich mir mal anschauen deine >>vonselbstfunktionier<< Konstruktion



Nein nein, ein wenig handwerkliche Handwerklichkeit brauchst du natürlich schon noch.....und ne Feile
Also man sollte net nur 2 linke....ähhhh...elektronische Hände besitzen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2010)

@Popefan: Nach neusten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen schaffe ich es schon locker bis 21:50 bei dir zu sein

G.


----------



## franzam (7. Januar 2010)

zagds mal, habt ihr alle nix zu arbeiten? ein betrieb is hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2010)

ja das ist kein chat hier ....


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (7. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ dod: wenn man nun von gelsenkirchen nach Weiden zieht dann muss das doch fast so schlimm sein wie wenn man von gelsenkirchen nach weiden zieht!!!
> 
> den ersten schock schon überwunden oder noch in der Schockstarre???



Den ersten Witz habe ich nicht ganz verstanden... Aber schlimm ist es nicht. Ich vermisse Gelsenkirchen kein Stück - das war für mich eh nur 'ne Zwischenstation. Komme eher vom Land, von daher gefällt es mir etwas ländlicher wesentlich besser.  Und zum biken ist es hier eh viel interessanter.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Januar 2010)

@ eman und franzam. Naja wir haben halt Twitter und Co schon vor vielen vielen Jahren benutzt... Nur hieß es damals und heute halt einfach FORUM !!

@ dod achso nacht du bist ein eingefleischter Ruhrpottler  Da ist wohl die Umstellung in die Menschenverlassenen Oberpfalz schon groß!!

Immerhin müssen wir 40 km mit dem Auto fahren um irgendwo ein Paar Schuhe zu kaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Immerhin müssen wir 40 km mit dem Auto fahren um irgendwo ein Paar Schuhe zu kaufen



Oder ein paar Schritte zum Puter gehen um sie dann aus England zu bestellen...wobei man sie ja jetzt auch am Fuße des Okos kaufen kann

Aber wer ist Chat???...Stefan...schreib ihm mal eine SMS wenn er sich hier net melden darf
Hast du auch soviel Matschespritzer am Rad von der einen Sumpfstelle am Trailausgang

@Franzam: Doch, mit voller Leidenschaft auf den Feierabend hin arbeiten

G.


----------



## franzam (8. Januar 2010)

geht heit nachm. was?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> geht heit nachm. was?



Arbeiten

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Januar 2010)

Heit is Schifoarn angsagt... :dauemen:
Morgen wär ich für ein ründchen zu haben!!!

Matschspritzer?? keine ahnung, 1. hab ichs rad nicht angeguckt gestern 2. würde es bei dem dreck da da vorher schon dran war net auffallen und 3. ists mir auch ein bisschen würstchen...  Bei dem alten hobel


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2010)

schneits daheim?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> schneits daheim?



irgendwie schon, irgendwie auch nicht. gschnäibld halt. strassen bleiben heut wohl weiss, und ab 700 schneits bestimmt vollgas, so wies aussschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> schneits daheim?



Weiß net....Tunnelfräse ist defekt, kann keinen Tunnel zur Oberfläche anlegen.

Nach noch unbestätigten Gerüchten müßten 10cm gefallen sein, bei derzeit ständig permanenten ununterbrochenem Nachrieseln.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Januar 2010)

also hier in WEN tut sich gar nix bis jetzt...


----------



## franzam (8. Januar 2010)

in TIR nur gegriesel.
werd vl. nach der Arbeit hier ne locker Runde fahren


----------



## teatimetom (8. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weiß net....Tunnelfräse ist defekt, kann keinen Tunnel zur Oberfläche anlegen.
> 
> Nach noch unbestätigten Gerüchten müßten 10cm gefallen sein, bei derzeit ständig permanenten ununterbrochenem Nachrieseln.
> 
> G.



wenn du ein hädi und ne taschenlampe hast würde mir eine messmthode einfallen 
dein gesprächspartner auf der anderen seite(oberfläche) ... gibt dir dann die lichtstärke durch ... worraus sich dann die schneehöhe berechnen lässt


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2010)

Hab kein Handy...und außerdem ist der Empfang da unten so schllecht

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Januar 2010)

damit sich der eman nicht schwarz ärgert, nur ein link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=38994&page=70

@eman
NICHT ANKLICKEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> damit sich der eman nicht schwarz ärgert, nur ein link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=38994&page=70
> 
> @eman
> NICHT ANKLICKEN!



Immer noch zu geizig dir ein Gujamara Split Board zu kaufen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Januar 2010)

zu geizig nicht, aber meine firma wurde über weihnachten verkauft. jetzt überdenke ich erst mal alle finanziellen entscheidungen.
solang man aber so eine autobahn berghoch hat, ist es mir egal, ob ich das brett auf dem rücken habe. problematisch ist wird es erst, wenn im frischen pulver neu gespurt werden muss.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> zu geizig nicht, aber meine firma wurde über weihnachten verkauft. jetzt überdenke ich erst mal alle finanziellen entscheidungen.
> solng man aber so eine autobahn bergoch hat, ist es mir egal, ob ich das brett auf dem rücken habe. problematisch ist wird es erst, wenn im frischen pulver neu gespurt werden muss.



Echt.....du hast bei dieser österreichischen Bank gearbeitet

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Januar 2010)

muss ich mal schauen, hab noch keine nachrichten gelesen.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2010)

@speedy ... sei froh drüber und zieh in die berge  ... dann komm ich dich öfter mal besuchen *gg*

so und jetzt werd ich mal den link anklicken


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2010)

das killerfoto ist zum glück net dabei ... aber war sicher net schlecht


----------



## speedy_j (8. Januar 2010)

also noch geh ich ab montag wieder ganz normal arbeiten. ich weiß nur noch nicht, was der verkauf für auswirkungen hat. sollte es wirklich so kommen, dann bin ich sicher hier weg.

für killerfotos hatten wir gar keine zeit. dafür hätte es mich beinahe wieder mal gekostet. aber alles gut gegangen, nur die schlotternen knie brauchten dann 10 minuten bis sie sich wieder beruhig hatte.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2010)

mann ... mach keine dummheiten ... die unfälle gibts erst wenn ich dabei bin


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (8. Januar 2010)

Ach quatsch, so sschlimm ist das echt nicht. Wie gesagt komme ich selber vom Land - da ist es auch nicht so überbevölkert. Eher Haus, Kuh, Haus, Kuh... 



LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ dod achso nacht du bist ein eingefleischter Ruhrpottler  Da ist wohl die Umstellung in die Menschenverlassenen Oberpfalz schon groß!!
> 
> Immerhin müssen wir 40 km mit dem Auto fahren um irgendwo ein Paar Schuhe zu kaufen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Januar 2010)

so-dann schau ma mal, was heut nacht noch so runterhaut?!?!

evtl geht ja moang wos zam, a ründli...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Januar 2010)

hmmm-ich mach mich mal auf zu ner kleinen steinwaldrunde. 13 hundert parkplatz hinter grötschenreuth.
enthusiasmus hält sich in grenzen, aber mir fällt grad nix anders ein...
mal sehn, wies aussschaut...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (9. Januar 2010)

Hi.
Also hier hat es seit gestern gar nicht geschneit - entsprechend hätte ich nichts gegen 'ne Runde mit dem Rad. Habe das oben leider eben erst gelesen. Hätte denn morgen jemand Lust 'ne Runde zu drehen? Entweder hier im Sauerbachtal, oder meinetwegen auch im Steinwald oder so - dann müsste ich aber 'ne genaue Adresse bekommen.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2010)

mhm für heut bin ich weng spät dran zum fahren zumindest ohne Licht.

@ dod hast du ein Licht?

@ all also für morgen wär ich aber auch für ein Ründchen zu haben!
Zum Glück haben wir ja nen Scout der die Bedingungen begutachtet... 

Wer ist morgen dabei, bei was a immer??


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2010)

edit: oder fährt heut doch noch wer??? 

@ speedybispeedybo schöne bilder!


----------



## Kistenbiker (9. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> edit: oder fährt heut doch noch wer???



Ja ich heut Abend am Klausen mit ohne Rad und einem breiten Brett


Morgen nach warem Frühstück könnt evtl. was gehen.....WNT oder Tyllen oder Stonewood oder ??? 
Wobei WNT/Pfaben schon besser mit Kaffee und Kuchen versorgt wäre?!

Dann könnt da Herr DoD auch mit ...wenn er Lust hat.
Franzam wie schauts bei dir aus?
Und da Stawold sollte mal bitte berichten wie´s am Stawold gegangen ist.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2010)

bin net im lande ... also kann net mitfahrn 
hats sowenig geschneit, das man noch radlfahrn kann?


----------



## speedy_j (9. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hats sowenig geschneit, das man noch radlfahrn kann?



ich glaube das vielumsagene tief, was gerade in den medien herbeibeschwört wird, weiß noch nichts von seiner aufgabe. hier tut sich jedenfalls auch nix.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist zu meinem Schnupfen auch noch Schädelausdehnungsdruck dazu gekommen 
Mal schauen wie´s mir morgen gehen turt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2010)

ja irgendwie reden die alle nen chaos herbei ... bin grad in münchen, da sieht man auch net wirklich was.
morgen fahr ich auch mal ski


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2010)

nö gor nix


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (9. Januar 2010)

Licht ist vorhanden - nur glaube ich das der Akku gerade nicht mehr allzu voll ist - sollte den dringend mal wieder aufladen.

Also ich bin morgen prinzipiell dabei - nur nicht wundern, da meine Überschuhe noch nicht versendet wurden werde ich wohl mit BW-Stiefeln fahren. Die sind deutlich wärmer als meine Sportschuhe.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2010)

wow 3 fach post innerhalb von 1 minunte... Alle LAngeweile oder was


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2010)

Da Andi fährt a immer mir BW Stiefel-Clickies


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2010)

wow 8 fach post innerhalb von 4 minunten... Alle LAngeweile oder was

G.


----------



## franzam (9. Januar 2010)

bin morgen bis Do. o. Fr. bei den Schluchtis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2010)

sauerei ist des!!!! 

Na dann warten wir mal auf den Schneebericht vom Staawoldb dann könn ma ja für morgen was ausmachen!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (9. Januar 2010)

Ist das schlimm wenn ich mit meinem Hardtail ohne Spike-Reifen fahre, oder werde ich dann nicht viel Spaß haben? Im Sauerbachtal kam ich die breiten Wege ohne Spikes halbwegs okay runter.


----------



## franzam (9. Januar 2010)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ist das schlimm wenn ich mit meinem Hardtail ohne Spike-Reifen fahre, oder werde ich dann nicht viel Spaß haben? Im Sauerbachtal kam ich die breiten Wege ohne Spikes halbwegs okay runter.



frag mal Kistenbiker   des geht scho!
ääh, was hast Du für Reifen drauf?


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Januar 2010)

Ja denk a, sind wohl net wirklich Spike-Bedingungen. Wennst nen halbwegs vernünftigen Reifen hast gehts scha so.

Da Staawoldbou fährt a ohne...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Januar 2010)

schön, wenn man dermaßen erwartet und empfangen wird 

so-was soll soll ich sagen? ou mei! wirklich schön wars nicht!
ich hab mich mit mühe bis zum waldhaus gekämpft, ziemlich viel geschoben, weil mirs rad immer weggedreht hat. nicht mal in ner autospur wollts durhgehend funktioniern. nur 2 leute sind über den waldlehrpfad zum turm rauf (keiner! auf dem weg zum waldhaus), also is überhaupt nix ausgetrampelt,nur blanke schneedecke, immer zwischen fünf und zehn zenti. bis zum turm hab ichs gar nimma probiert, hat mich alles viel zu lang aufgehalten.
also nur saubad und waldlehrpfad. und des war also fahren in ungespurtem schnee, zwischendrin verwehungen wo ich einfach steckenblieb.
und wenn nicht, liefs trotzdem nie so richtig und ich hat mehr zu kämpfen irgendne spur zu halten. ja-des wars. scheise wars.

fahrt lieber wo, wo schon mehr unterwegs waren.
es sei denn ihr wollt abenteuer


----------



## speedy_j (9. Januar 2010)

@jörg
hattest du nicht mal irgendwo geld gespart? hab hier was und das sollte in einen 2,5" highroller auch noch locker rein gehen.
http://4cycles.de/product_info.php?products_id=1975


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> hattest du nicht mal irgendwo geld gespart? hab hier was und das sollte in einen 2,5" highroller auch noch locker rein gehen.
> http://4cycles.de/product_info.php?products_id=1975



Aussehen tut er ja wie dieser Wunderschlauch....aber abgesehen vom Preis steht da net das er es auch ist.....

G.


----------



## flöhchen (9. Januar 2010)

@Stawold_Bou: Hört sich genau nach meinen Erfahrungen der letzten Tage an - allerdings habe ich den Vorteil das ich über geräumte Straßen zum höchsten Punkt hier in der Gegend fahren kann und dann geht's nur noch bergab durch den höheren Schnee - nicht leicht, aber okay. Gutes Training eben. 

@All: Ich fahre vorne und hinten jeweils Maxxis Swampthing in 2,35". Ich finde der packt im Schnee schon recht gut.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (9. Januar 2010)

ANMERKUNG: Das war von mir - habe nicht gesehen das meine Freundin angemeldet war. 



flöhchen schrieb:


> @Stawold_Bou: Hört sich genau nach meinen Erfahrungen der letzten Tage an - allerdings habe ich den Vorteil das ich über geräumte Straßen zum höchsten Punkt hier in der Gegend fahren kann und dann geht's nur noch bergab durch den höheren Schnee - nicht leicht, aber okay. Gutes Training eben.
> 
> @All: Ich fahre vorne und hinten jeweils Maxxis Swampthing in 2,35". Ich finde der packt im Schnee schon recht gut.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Januar 2010)

@jörg
das ist er schon, ich hab mich doch informiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Januar 2010)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> ANMERKUNG: Das war von mir - habe nicht gesehen das meine Freundin angemeldet war.



ah-und ich hab mir schon das hirn zermartert   

naja-wir warn ja auch unterwegs, aber zum bleistift mittwoch oko war dazu echt super-spitzen-mäßig im gegensatz zu heut.
reifen passt scho, würd ich sagen. mein weicher michelin war heut sowieso hartgefroren und spikes sind momentan wohl eh wurscht...

@speedy: sahne photos


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (9. Januar 2010)

Was oder wo ist denn Oko?
Also wenn hier keiner mehr was schreibt werde ich morgen alleine 'ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Januar 2010)

@dod: oko=der ochsenkopf 
also:ich fall aus dem spiel, ich muss morgen zurück nach doofburg


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2010)

ach würzburg is doch ne schöne stadt 

und der oko is der wichtigste berg bei uns da oben


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (9. Januar 2010)

Alles klar. Beim OChsenkopf ist ja wohl auch ein Bikepark. Auf die Gegend (und den Park) bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ach würzburg is doch ne schöne stadt
> 
> und der oko is der wichtigste berg bei uns da oben



ich überleg schon die ganze zeit, aber mir fällt einfach kein blöder spruch dazu ein


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2010)

Also ich würd heut wohl schon was machen, ich bin aber ncoh auf keinen vernünftigen Ansatz gekommen wo es einigermaßen gut gehen könnt.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Also ich würd heut wohl schon was machen, ich bin aber ncoh auf keinen vernünftigen Ansatz gekommen wo es einigermaßen gut gehen könnt.



Im Steinwald solls ganz gut gehen....

Werd heute auf jede Außenaktivität verzichten.....Schnupfen und Schädelbrummen sind stärker geworden
Hätte gestern wohl net soviel Schnee zu einem Hügel schaufeln sollen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Im Steinwald solls ganz gut gehen....
> 
> 
> G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Januar 2010)

ihr könntet ja langlaufen 
wer keine hat-meine liegen ja noch irgendwo hinter a fichtn...


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2010)

oder wandern... jaja


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (10. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Also ich würd heut wohl schon was machen.



Sie haben Post.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2010)

So.... wieder da.

Mhm ja hat schon schön viel Pauder :snow: gehabt. H-Weg ging ansich, war aber schon leicht grenzwertig.  Forststraße geht nur die Geräumte von Luisenb hoch. Alles andere muss man  mehr oder weniger schieben. 

@dod ich hoff dir hats trotzdem weng gefallen auch wenn aus wettertechnischen Gründen net mehr zum fahren ging... 



@ jörg, hast morgen oder ü-morgen mal lust zum Kugel schubsen??


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2010)

Mal kuggn....und so

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2010)

okee kannst dich ja mal rührn wennst was weißt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (10. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @dod ich hoff dir hats trotzdem weng gefallen auch wenn aus wettertechnischen Gründen net mehr zum fahren ging...



Auch wenn ich kaum richtig fahren konnte war es auf jeden Fall lustig. Ich freue mich schon wenn man den "stufigen" Weg mal richtig fahren kann - dürfte sehr geil sein. 
Und immerhin was mit dem Rad draussen gewesen - das ist doch die Hauptsache.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Januar 2010)

ah-sie habens also doch gewagt -sehr schön


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2010)

Ja besser draussen weng rum geschoben als drinnen weng äh rum geschoben


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja besser draussen weng rum geschoben als drinnen weng äh rum geschoben



Das versteh ich net

Gibt es eigentlich jetzt in Kemmert auch eine Stabkugelhalle??

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2010)

Grübel grübel, ah jetzt, ja gibt es. Zwar mega versifft aber ja gibts...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2010)

Dies ist eine Einfachpost


@Speedy: Werd mir wohl den Wunderschlauch mal zulegen 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2010)

Dies ist auch eine Einfachpost


@Speedy: Hab ihn mir jetzt mal für den Dh,ler für den Hinterreifen geordert


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2010)

Juhuu, zufällig BEITRAG 600 

@Stawoldbur: wo bist denn wieder wenns wichtig wird


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2010)

@ Jörg, des ist eindeutig mehrfachpost und somit nicht regelgerecht!!!! 

Ich als neutraler, unparteiischer Neutralunparteiischer muss dir dafür leider deinen Punkt vom 500sten Beitrag wieder abziehen!



Somit: 
Stefan 1 Punkt - Beitrag 601 da 600 nicht zählt 
Jörg 1 Punkte - Beitrag 400 (500 durch Strafpunkt verloren)
Franzam 1 Punkt -  Beitrag 300
Teatimetom 1 Punkt -  Beitrag 200
Batman 1 Punkt -  Beitrag 100


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2010)

Blabla....natürlich hab ich 3 Punkte....also 50% alle Punkte.....bzw. 3mal soviel Punkte wie alle anderen....usw, ohne ausarten zu wollen.

Des sind nämlich keine Doppelposts....oder haste sie noch nicht richtig angeschaut

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, war ja auch ein 3fachpost, und ich war schon gnädig mit nur einem Punkt Abzug 

Unter einem Doppelpost versteht man, zwei aufeinander folgende Beiträge eines Benutzers. 



Beispiel 1:
Ein Benutzer erstellt einen Beitrag und kurz darauf einen zweiten Beitrag. Zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Beitrag hat kein anderer Benutzer einen Beitrag geschrieben.

Die Bearbeitungszeit für den ersten Beitrag ist noch aktiv. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen unerwünschten Doppelpost, da der erste Beitrag noch hätte bearbeitet werden können.

Beispiel 2:
Ein Benutzer erstellt einen Beitrag. Nach Ablauf der Bearbeitungszeit oder einige Stunden, Tage später erstellt der Benutzer einen zweiten Beitrag. Zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Beitrag hat kein anderer Benutzer einen Beitrag geschrieben.

Da die Bearbeitungszeit für den ersten Beitrag bereits abgelaufen ist, ist dies zwar auch ein Doppelpost, aber der Benutzer konnte diesen nicht vermeiden (da keine Änderung des ersten Beitrags mehr möglich war). 







Der Doppelpost in Beispiel 1 ist nicht gerne gesehen. Im Wiederholungsfall kann dies eine Verwarnung zur Folge haben.


----------



## teatimetom (11. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg, des ist eindeutig mehrfachpost und somit nicht regelgerecht!!!!
> 
> Ich als neutraler, unparteiischer Neutralunparteiischer muss dir dafür leider deinen Punkt vom 500sten Beitrag wieder abziehen!
> 
> ...




ich hab einen punkt, das wusste ich dann garnicht  

wie cool 

wie weit geht euer bonus punkte system, also wann steht der benutzer fest ?  ...


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2010)

Hä?

es ist ein open end punktesystem, das mir heute grad eingefallen ist  und ich der Schiri bin  

So Punkt.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Juhuu, zufällig BEITRAG 600
> 
> @Stawoldbur: wo bist denn wieder wenns wichtig wird
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
...auf der anderen Seite: dreifachpost und 600 is ja mal gaaar nix! ...


...meine rache wird fürchterlich sein...!


----------



## teatimetom (11. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> es ist ein open end punktesystem, das mir heute grad eingefallen ist  und ich der Schiri bin
> 
> So Punkt.



värstehe. 

was sind die preise und wann gibst du den gewinner bekannt ?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mich mim  Stefan bereits drauf geeinigt das ich doch die vollen 3 Punkte bekomme

@Speedy: Obwohl alle Weltraummaterialschläuche bereits vergriffen sind,  ist doch schon einer zu mir unterwegs

@Popefan: Ahh...hab gerade erfahren das du morgen schon in den Urlaub fährst...da wird des wohl nichts mehr mit Donnerstag Kugelschubsen....
Ich werd heut auch mal Schiehfahren gehen nach der Arbeit...juhuu


G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Januar 2010)

wo hast du dir denn den jetzt wieder besorgt?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wo hast du dir denn den jetzt wieder besorgt?



Aus der Schweiz

Okeeee.....eigentlich von dem Link von dir. Die hatten zwar ausverkauft dortstehen......aaaaaber einen hatten sie noch, hat er mir gemailt....und der ist nun auf dem Weg zu mir

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2010)

@ jörg, ja dann müss ma des halt nächste woche mal machen... oder wenns halt mal passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (12. Januar 2010)

verdammte axt, einmal was los und ich bin nicht dabei: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,671471,00.html


----------



## schu2000 (12. Januar 2010)

ach lass mal, so im sessellift stecken bleiben is schon im sommer/herbst net so toll, dann erst jetzt...aber so ein hubschrauber-einsatz hat was, in den genuss bin ich in steinach net gekommen


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. Januar 2010)

Moin Jungs!
Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass es beim Rookies-DH am Ochsenkopf 2008 Pokale aus zersägten Carbonsätteln (von AX-Lightness?) gab. Könnt ihr dem Chef hier vielleicht mal aushelfen?

ride on!


----------



## speedy_j (12. Januar 2010)

die pokale hat damals der DH-Virus selbst hergestellt. seine letzte aktivität liegt hier im forum aber schon eine weile zurück.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2010)

so ... bin wieder da ... viel geschrieben habt ihr ... aber nix sinnvolles 

lifte bei den schluchten*******rn haben funktioniert


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

Wieso bist du jetzt wieder da wenn du doch eh gleich wieder weg bist???

Verabschiede mich mal in Richtung Schluchtis zum Skifahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2010)

wenn ich net wieder da wär dann könnt ich ja net wieder weg sein


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn ich net wieder da wär dann könnt ich ja net wieder weg sein



Und nur so kannst du überhaupt wiederkommen

Gestern ist ein Helischrauber neben uns gelandet.
Mußten sogar die Hecklappe deswegen zumachen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2010)

japp...

@stefan ... wie sieht der zeitplan heut aus? muss jetzt mal ski wachsen und die kanten anschauen  ... paar mal feindkontakt

@speedy ... hatt auch mal glück mitm wetter  http://www.fichtlride.de/space/oetztal1.jpg


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

mhm kommst halt so bis 1210  zu mir heim.

Dann laden wir um und shutteln wieder hinter zum Busabfahrplatz


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2010)

ok @stefan


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

@ jörg jo danke... du verpasst was ! 

@ eman okee


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2010)

@Marcell D´Avis: Wieviel hat denn dein Tunegriff Gewicht eingesparrt?
War total überrascht wieviel der leichter ist

G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. Januar 2010)

oh, du fragst sachen. ich denke, es waren 60 - 70 gramm. müsste ich aber daheim noch mal wiegen, was der alte auf die waage bringt. aber das tuneteil ist schon sehr leicht. den neuen von speedskater hab ich übrigens immer noch nicht montiert.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh, du fragst sachen. ich denke, es waren 60 - 70 gramm. müsste ich aber daheim noch mal wiegen, was der alte auf die waage bringt. aber das tuneteil ist schon sehr leicht. den neuen von speedskater hab ich übrigens immer noch nicht montiert.



Hätte ansich auch net mehr wie 50-60g gedacht.
Dachte eigentlich ich hätte die gleichen Züge und Leitungen genommen....schauen auch genauso aus.
Ist nämlich so das der Griff mit ansich identischer Leitung im direkten Vergleich 130g leichter war...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (14. Januar 2010)

Leichter interessiert nicht! War heut beim Stadler. Da hat ein Schweizer sein LV 301 abgeholt. Mit  DT Carbonfelgen ca 11,5kg. Bei den Pedalen, -es waren Eggbeater dran, hat er doch glatt gefragt, ob sie nicht was teuereres hätten 
also ich hätte eher nach was leichteren  oder besseren gefragt


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Januar 2010)

lese meine Signatur 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (14. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hätte ansich auch net mehr wie 50-60g gedacht.
> Dachte eigentlich ich hätte die gleichen Züge und Leitungen genommen....schauen auch genauso aus.
> Ist nämlich so das der Griff mit ansich identischer Leitung im direkten Vergleich 130g leichter war...
> 
> G.



redest du von dem griff der firma tune oder vom griff von speedskater? weil 130g bekommst mit dem tune griff nicht hin, da ja der orginal griffgummi verwendet wird.

@franzam
11,5kg ... ganz schön schwere kiste 
ich würde das teil locker ein kilo leichter aufbauen. das wäre dann auch so teuer, dass dem herren ordentlich die ohren schlackern würden. aber wer beim stadler so ein rad kauft hat eh den schuss nicht gehört.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Marcell D´Avis: ...
> G.



ou mann- die bescheuertste werbung der welt...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> redest du von dem griff der firma tune oder vom griff von speedskater? weil 130g bekommst mit dem tune griff nicht hin, da ja der orginal griffgummi verwendet wird....




Ja, deswegen war ich ja so positiv geschockt. 
Dann scheints wohl an den Außenhüllen zu liegen, obwohl die den gleichen Durchmesser haben

@Fritzam: Deswegen hab ich mir ja jetzt einen 60 Euroschlauch gekauft...also net wegen dem Preis, sondern weil er besser sein soll

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Januar 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ou mann- die bescheuertste werbung der welt...



versteh ich nicht 


@jörg
welche außenhüllen hast du denn verwendet? hab es gestern natürlich nicht geschafft mal die waage anzuwerfen.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht
> 
> 
> @jörg
> welche außenhüllen hast du denn verwendet? hab es gestern natürlich nicht geschafft mal die waage anzuwerfen.



Müßte ne XTR sein...war Meterware. Ist so identisch mit der XO....
Schaltet richtig gut damit....leicht und knackig.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ou mann- die bescheuertste werbung der welt...



Der Marcell kennt scheinbar den Marcell net

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2010)

@Spidi: Kuk mal.






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (15. Januar 2010)

oh mein gott .... wie kann man so ein filigranes teil nur mit einer metzgerwaage wiegen? 
ich hätte gern 2 stellen nach dem komma im g-bereich!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh mein gott .... wie kann man so ein filigranes teil nur mit einer metzgerwaage wiegen?
> ich hätte gern 2 stellen nach dem komma im g-bereich!



Hast doch 2 Stellen vor dem Komma...das muß reichen.
Außerdem wird die Waage jedesmal vorher mit Neusorger Urzucker geeicht.

Hab´n gerade reingebastellt.....noch so einer und ich hab wieder ne richtig gute 17 beim Dhler vorne dran stehen

G.


----------



## sud (15. Januar 2010)

was hast´n da für nen reifen montiert? is des kondom net bloß bis 2,25er ausgelegt? der preis für das teil ist aber schon grenzwertig (ich glaub ich muss welche bestellen )


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2010)

sud schrieb:


> was hast´n da für nen reifen montiert? is des kondom net bloß bis 2,25er ausgelegt? der preis für das teil ist aber schon grenzwertig (ich glaub ich muss welche bestellen )



Servus....Hab den in einem 2.5 Minion hinten drinn. Bin mal davon ausgegangen das die mit 2.25 alle 2.25er Reifen meinen.
Und die Schwalbe 2.25 sind genauso breit wie die Maxxis 2.5er
Den gibts/solls ja in vielen Größen geben. Stehen alle Größen auch schon auf der Verpackung.
Abgesehen davon das man niergens mehr welche bekommt werd ich den jetzt mal testen und dann auf den für die Größe bis 2.5er bestellen.
Wiegt laut Verpackung auch nur 9g mehr..bzw. 63g.

Mit den Schläuchen wäre mein Izimu mit Kettenschaltung nur noch 16,5kg schwer

G.


----------



## sud (15. Januar 2010)

16,5 kg?  Verdammt, muss schnell ein paar Sachen für mein Session bestellen .

Tu den Schlauch mal testen und dann berichten, ob der auch hält. (aber bei dem Preis kann der ja eigentlich net kaputt gehen).
Gewicht an den Laufrädern sparen is immer gut...


----------



## speedy_j (15. Januar 2010)

@jörg
der orginal rohloff griff ohne gummi wiegt 69g, der von tune 19-20g. hast also 80g über die außenhüllen eingespart. welche hattest du denn vor den xtr hüllen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> der orginal rohloff griff ohne gummi wiegt 69g, der von tune 19-20g. hast also 80g über die außenhüllen eingespart. welche hattest du denn vor den xtr hüllen?



Ohh....gibts da verschiedene....dann wohl die dünneren
Hatte ansich mit den Kabeln vorher schon ziemlich Gramms eingespart zu den Rohloffhülen.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Januar 2010)

ja ja, es gibt alles in verschiedenen ausführungen. die orginal hüllen von rohloff sind bremshüllen. die haben innen eine spiralförmigen draht eingearbeitet. die schaltzughüllen dagegen haben nur ein paar drähte in längsrichtung.


----------



## franzam (16. Januar 2010)

Geht heit irgendwas radlmäßiges?


----------



## Schmutzbiker (16. Januar 2010)

@kistenbiker:  Fährst du heute?  Müsste nur meine Stadtreifen wechseln. Steinwald oder wnt??


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Januar 2010)

Ich weis nicht obs für Euch von interesse ist aber hätte wer Zeit und Lust am Freitag, 22.1. auf ner Skipiste nähe St. Englmar zu fahren?

Ich schau grade das für den Tag was zusammengeht, dann wird für uns ein Teil der Skipiste gesperrt und wir können uns austoben.

Lift ist geöffnet von 9 bis 16.30 Uhr und von 19 bis 22 Uhr. Tageskarte kostet 16 Euro, Nachmittagskarte ab 12.30 Uhr kostet 12 Euro, Flutlichtkarte kostet 9 Euro. Gaststätten und ne Skibar gibts in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Lift.


----------



## franzam (16. Januar 2010)

Lust schon, weiß aber nicht ob der Kollege noch krank ist, vll muss ich mal wieder arbeiten


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2010)

@Pyro: Meinst du des ST Engelmar im Bay. Wald oder?.......Wäre dabei

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. Januar 2010)

@pyro
muss mal schauen, wie nächstes wochenende das wetter ist. je nachdem wäre ich dabei oder bin in den richtigen bergen zum boarden.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Januar 2010)

Ja Jörg. Ich mein das Sankt Englmar im bayrischen Wald... ist also nicht so weit wie Bischofsmais.

Das Skigebiet ist paar KM von St. Englmar entfernt und liegt auf der Zufahrt von der Autobahn.

Laut derzeitiger Vorhersage wird das Wetter am Freitag in St. Englmar super bestens für das Vorhaben.

In der Nacht zuvor strenger Frost damit der Schnee richtig schön hart knirschend gefrohren ist und Grip ohne Ende bietet. Tagsüber Sonne aber Temperaturen unter 0 Grad... somit wird der Schnee nicht sulzig breiig sondern bleibt hart.

Dann kann man auch springen und landen ohne Angst zu haben bis zur Achse im Schnee zu versinken usw.


Speedy... würds mir überlegen wie oft und wo Du das ganze Jahr über Boarden kannst und wie oft Du die Gelegenheit und Erlaubnis hast ohne Rennzwang und teuer Startgeld auf ner Skipiste mit dem Bike zu fahren. Dort ist zwar kein super riesen Berg aber auch so machts Spass. Am Samstag + Sonntag kannste ja auch boarden fahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2010)

so zurück vom schneerutschen ... war ganz gut und sonníg ... aber daheim liegt fast mehr schnee. 

zu der schlauchspinnerei sag ich nix 

@pyro ...
bin in Mannheim arbeiten bis 1600 .... also kann ich net schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2010)

Schlauchspinnereien.....tsss.....das sind Bergauferleichterungstests

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2010)

hehe ... mach  mal 

wie schauts denn eigentlich aus, fahrn mer mal schneerutschen feb/märz oder so ...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2010)

War erst einmal mit meinen langen Skiern fahren....bin total beineunfit
Müßte erstmal schaun etwas zu üben bevor ich über hohe Berge nachdenk.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2010)

ach das geht schon  fahrn mer halt mit snowblades 

@speedy ... wie schauts eigentlich nächstes WE aus ... soll ich die ski mit nach MA nehmen? so zur sicherheit ...


----------



## speedy_j (17. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... wie schauts eigentlich nächstes WE aus ... soll ich die ski mit nach MA nehmen? so zur sicherheit ...



kannste mal machen, wobei ich noch nichts versprechen kann. geht gerade alles ein wenig drunter und drüber.

@pyro
hab ganz überlesen, dass das freitag sein soll. da bin ich eh raus, da ich vor 16-17 uhr keinen fuß aus der firma bewegen darf.


----------



## Stylo77 (17. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> da ich vor 16-17 uhr keinen fuß aus der firma bewegen darf.



das is auch gut so


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2010)

nervt er?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2010)

@Pyro: Also wir wären zu zweit

@Speedy: Na ihr Alpenfreaks...hab heute den Nanga Parpat ersbegangen

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Pyro: Also wir wären zu zweit




Freut mich! Wegen Uhrzeit usw. können wir uns per PN zusammenschreiben bzw. Telefonnummern tauschen. Ich werd am Dienstag sicherheitshalber nochmal dort anrufen und alles abklären ... und hoffe das dieses Regenwetter derzeit dort nicht so übel ist wie bei uns. 

Hier bei mir regnets heut schon seit in der Früh um 8 Uhr beinahe durchgehend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Freut mich! Wegen Uhrzeit usw. können wir uns per PN zusammenschreiben bzw. Telefonnummern tauschen. Ich werd am Dienstag sicherheitshalber nochmal dort anrufen und alles abklären ... und hoffe das dieses Regenwetter derzeit dort nicht so übel ist wie bei uns.
> 
> Hier bei mir regnets heut schon seit in der Früh um 8 Uhr beinahe durchgehend.





Hier hats heute auch streckenweise übel geregnet...jetzt ist wieder Schnee angesagt.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (17. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Pyro: Also wir wären zu zweit
> 
> @Speedy: Na ihr Alpenfreaks...hab heute den Nanga Parpat ersbegangen
> 
> G.



wie ist denn der film? in der kritik ist er ja durchgefallen.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2010)

hmm welcher film ...

hier ists trocken und kaum schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wie ist denn der film? in der kritik ist er ja durchgefallen.



Aaarg...aaaarrrg....Film, wer redet von dem Film...und wer vertraut Kritiken....arrrg

Ich red von echtem Bergsteigen....öhhmm....Indoorbergsteigen

@Eman: Werd morgen schonmal ein wenig Skifahrtraining reinwerfen.
Wenn gehn wir denn mal wieder Klettern....müssen jetzt nur noch bis WUN fahren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2010)

2 kapputte daumen !!! kletterer kann ich in diesem leben nicht mehr werden ....


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 2 kapputte daumen !!! kletterer kann ich in diesem leben nicht mehr werden ....



Ausreden...Ausreden....Eman for Ausredenpräsident

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. Januar 2010)

indoorbergsteigen und dann den nanga parbat, was soll das denn? kindergarten, da bin ich früher nur hoch, um mich aus 6m ins seil fallen zu lassen, welches bis kurz vor dem boden kalkuliert war.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> indoorbergsteigen und dann den nanga parbat, was soll das denn? kindergarten, da bin ich früher nur hoch, um mich aus 6m ins seil fallen zu lassen, welches bis kurz vor dem boden kalkuliert war.



Jaja, bei den Obefranken in WUN gbts viele merkwürdige Sachen
Aber.....tssss.....6m ist Boulderhöhe....da hat man kein Seil...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ausreden...Ausreden....Eman for Ausredenpräsident
> 
> G.


 
was wär ich froh wenn das nur ne ausrede wär


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2010)

@Speedy Nachtrag: 6m......hmmh....war des wohl Mauerhöhe

Na und wer hat wieder den Teufelsbeitrag 666 geschrieben....typisch der Eman

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Januar 2010)

japp ... der teufel persönlich


----------



## speedy_j (18. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber.....tssss.....6m ist Boulderhöhe....da hat man kein Seil...
> 
> G.



ich kann doch auch nichts dafür, dass die kletterhalle in kempten nicht so hoch ist. wie hoch ist sie denn in wun?

wie es die mauer noch gab, habe ich solche sportarten nicht verfolgt. da war ich froh, wenn ich mit dem flitzebogen nackig im kreis um den christbaum rennen konnte.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich kann doch auch nichts dafür, dass die kletterhalle in kempten nicht so hoch ist. wie hoch ist sie denn in wun?
> 
> wie es die mauer noch gab, habe ich solche sportarten nicht verfolgt. da war ich froh, wenn ich mit dem flitzebogen nackig im kreis um den christbaum rennen konnte.




In WUN...die ist klein und fein, aber 16m Hoch

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Januar 2010)

16m ... respekt! da könnte man ein paar sturzübungen machen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 2 kapputte daumen !!! kletterer kann ich in diesem leben nicht mehr werden ....



Mit einem kaputten Daumen geht das noch ganz gut...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2010)

zwei sind aber mehr als einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (19. Januar 2010)

in dem Fall ist mehr aber eher weniger


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2010)

ja das kann man so sehen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2010)

Ja das ist wie mit den Löchern in dem Käse........nur um auch was dazu geschrieben zu haben

War heut auch mal am Oko zum Skifahren....hmmmh...die sind ganz schön teuer geworden

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Januar 2010)

Wieso was kosts da jetzt??

Ich war am SO mal auf der Kösser mit Rad ähhh sollt nur ne Wanderung werden und des wars dann a


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wieso was kosts da jetzt??
> 
> Ich war am SO mal auf der Kösser mit Rad ähhh sollt nur ne Wanderung werden und des wars dann a



Ja, bei uns wars letzte Woche auch eine Wanderung....mußten sogar auf dr Straße von Kössein aus zurüchradeln
Und net lust am Freitag mit Skipisteheizen...wenns was wird?????????

Ach kosten heute...16 Euro 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Januar 2010)

@eman
bist du mit deinem eigenem auto in mannheim? wobei das mit dem schnee noch nicht wirklich besser geworden ist.


----------



## franzam (19. Januar 2010)

wieso teuer? lauf doch einfach rauf


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, bei uns wars letzte Woche auch eine Wanderung....mußten sogar auf dr Straße von Kössein aus zurüchradeln
> Und net lust am Freitag mit Skipisteheizen...wenns was wird?????????
> 
> Ach kosten heute...16 Euro
> ...



wer tut wann am freitag wo skipistenheizen??


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2010)

@speedy ... man fährt doch nicht mitm eigenen auto auf geschäftsreise 

@jörg ... wirklich viel teuerer ists aber die letzten Jahre nicht geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> wer tut wann am freitag wo skipistenheizen??


 
sankt englmar mitm radl ... steht weiter oben was ... ich kann allerdings net da sein


----------



## franzam (19. Januar 2010)

oh mei, und ich hab die Bude mit italienischen Austausch-Schülerinnen voll


----------



## speedy_j (19. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... man fährt doch nicht mitm eigenen auto auf geschäftsreise
> )



dann anders gefragt, hast du ein auto zur freien verfügung, mit denen du von mannheim aus deine ski transportieren kannst?



franzam schrieb:


> oh mei, und ich hab die Bude mit italienischen Austausch-Schülerinnen voll



wie alt?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... wirklich viel teuerer ists aber die letzten Jahre nicht geworden



Naja, für 3h und 45min ist schon recht teuer

@Popefan: Willste wohl mit....der Pyro muß nur noch bescheid geben obs klappt...und wies dort mit dem Wetter halt zur Zeit aussieht.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann anders gefragt, hast du ein auto zur freien verfügung, mit denen du von mannheim aus deine ski transportieren kannst?
> 
> 
> 
> wie alt?


 
japp ... ins ausland sollt ich damit allerdings net ...


----------



## speedy_j (20. Januar 2010)

na dann hole ich mal schneeinformationen ein.
übrigens, du suchst doch ein neues auto: http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/auto/tuning/9704246-Das-schnellste-Wohnmobil-der-Welt.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (20. Januar 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> oh mei, und ich hab die Bude mit italienischen Austausch-Schülerinnen voll



ich kann baby -sitten wennst willst  
dann kannst du zum skifahren gehen


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2010)

@speedy ... hatt so an ochsenkopfschneetour gedacht  da liegt glaub ich mehr schnee als auf den echten bergen


----------



## speedy_j (20. Januar 2010)

ah, du willst heim zu mutti. aber ich weiß ja auch noch nicht, wie ich mein wochenende organisieren muss/kann.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2010)

ne will ich net ...


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Januar 2010)

@ jörg... achso du meinst des im Bay.wald... mhm des wird denk ich Zeitlich net so recht hin hauen bei mir. Wann gehts denn los?? Früh schon??


----------



## franzam (20. Januar 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ich kann baby -sitten wennst willst
> dann kannst du zum skifahren gehen



babysitten alleine is nich, wenn schon mußt Du auch für sie kochen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Popefan: Willste wohl mit....der Pyro muß nur noch bescheid geben obs klappt...und wies dort mit dem Wetter halt zur Zeit aussieht.
> 
> G.




Ich habe heut alles klar gemacht, geht alles in Ordnung. Wir können den ganzen Tag fahren und wer will auch am Abend bei Flutlicht. Aber leider wird evtl. die Sonne nicht scheinen... 

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch ausmachen wann wir uns denn so in etwa treffen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Januar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg... achso du meinst des im Bay.wald... mhm des wird denk ich Zeitlich net so recht hin hauen bei mir. Wann gehts denn los?? Früh schon??



Ja, Nähe St. Englmar im bayr. Wald... nicht so weit weg wie BMais.


Der Lift fährt von 9 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr und Flutlicht von 19 bis 22 Uhr.


Wann wir loslegen müssen wir noch ausmachen. Es werden aber ein paar auch erst nachmittags kommen weil die bis mittags arbeiten müssen.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich habe heut alles klar gemacht, geht alles in Ordnung. Wir können den ganzen Tag fahren und wer will auch am Abend bei Flutlicht. Aber leider wird evtl. die Sonne nicht scheinen...
> 
> Jetzt müssen wir nur noch ausmachen wann wir uns denn so in etwa treffen.



Superpoputer.....mit Anreise wirds wohl bei uns mind. 10:30-11:00 werden.
Gibts da bloß einen Lift und ist der selbstfindent???

Kannst mir ja mal deine TelNr PN´nen....für den Fall der Fälle.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2010)

Habn glaub ich schon gefunden, den Lift.

Muß man irgendwie seinen Sattel präparieren das der Bügel hält??
Und weißt du ufällig obs mit IBeam Sättel Probs gibt??


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (21. Januar 2010)

@jörg
wickel einen alten schlauch um die sattelstange (für mehr grip) und das passt dann schon. ist ja ein schlepplift wie in todesnohe.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> wickel einen alten schlauch um die sattelstange (für mehr grip) und das passt dann schon. ist ja ein schlepplift wie in todesnohe.



Ja, Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund.....das mit dem Schlauch odernem Stück Reifen hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...usw...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2010)

und ich sitz hier in MA ... das leben kann so gemein sein


----------



## franzam (21. Januar 2010)

warum solls Dir besser gehen...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2010)

na weil ich ein besserer Mensch bin 

Im Zillertal hätt ich ne tour mitgehen können ... auch das geht net ... der speedy will auch net ... sch... alles

aber immerhin hab ich inet


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2010)

.....ia.


G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. Januar 2010)

Jörg, gerade ne PN versendet und dann lese ich das hier fast alles schon beantwortet wurde...

Stück Gummi an die Sattelstütze macht sich gut denn im Schnee rauffahren ist einiges schwieriger als am Boden...


Wie viele Leute bringst Du mit weil Du bei uns schreibst?

Ich werde spätestens mittags vor Ort sein.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2010)

hmm ... wo ich grad drandenk ..
2010 gibts ja lenzerheide ... also wer bock darauf? is ne megageile gegend. der liftpass allein reicht ja, das rennen kann man weglassen 

http://www.avalanchecup.com/mega-avalanche.html


----------



## speedy_j (21. Januar 2010)

ich meld mal vorsichtig interesse an. 


aber vorher sollten wir uns vielleicht noch etwas für ostern überlegen. vielleicht nicht mit ganz so vielen waagemutigen stürzen. aber irgendwo hin, wo es um die zeit schon schön warm ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2010)

@ eman? Hä? Wo?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2010)

Der Emän will nach Cusco

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2010)

wenn wer mit nach cusco fährt dann fahr ich auch da hin  dacht aber mehr an alpe d'huez 

@speedy ... ostern klar da mach mer was ... aber davor müss mer endlich mal in den schnee  die folgenden 3 WE's bin ich aber verplant 

Ostern März und Urlaub wird bei heuer eher aber eher schwierig da ich da wahrscheinlich indische Beamte hinter mir stehen hab in der Arbeit


----------



## teatimetom (22. Januar 2010)

alpe d'hues .... deux alpes.. morzine... ich hin will


----------



## speedy_j (22. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn wer mit nach cusco fÃ¤hrt dann fahr ich auch da hin



flug von frankfurt nach lima kostet ein tausender, +50â¬ fÃ¼r die fahrt mit dem abenteuerbus von lima nach cusco ist das ein recht gÃ¼nstiger trip. hab mal fÃ¼r knapp zwei wochen gebucht. eine unterkunft sollte es in peru auch gÃ¼nstig geben.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2010)

na dann 

les deux alpes wollt ich auch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2010)

Ach Alpdueß...hab mir heut erst ein Video davon in der Früh reingezogen.
Der Speedy würde Tage brauchen bis er da unten ankommt....wenn man für jeden defekt 20-25min rechnet

G.


----------



## speedy_j (22. Januar 2010)

wat soll denn das heißen? mein auto läuft doch bisher noch recht zuverlässig!
außerdem hab ich eine neue pumpe, da bin ich jetzt viel schneller beim platten flicken.


----------



## franzam (22. Januar 2010)

Schau mer mal, was Jörgi sein Wunderschlauch macht....


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2010)

naja ich hoff mal das es bei unserem slowy nur nen schlechtes jahr war ... also 2010 neuer versuch 

kann man daheim eigentlich radlfahrn? wieviel schnee liegt denn?

@jörg... wie wars in englmar?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Januar 2010)

Durch recht viel Neuschnee (Naturschnee) war der Schnee heute recht weich. Man zog Spurrillen, beim Landen nach nem Sprung sinkte man ein und zum Ende hin wars schon ein bissl wie rumeiern da sehr viele Spurrillen da waren. Spitzengeschwindigkeit 62 KMH. Die besten 2 Rides hat der Jörg leider verpasst. Als er beim Essen war durften wir den abgesteckten Riesenslalomkurs von nem Skiverein fahren und das war einfach nur supergeil.
Der Trail durch den Wald war auch tiefer Schnee aber nach einigen Rides gings schon...














Jetzt hoffe ich nur das die Fotos/Video vom Jörg was geworden sind weil ich hab von mir kein einziges eigenes Foto....


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2010)

Hmmmh...ja...die Fotos....hmmh....ich hab zumindes eins wo´ste drauf bist und des net ganz unscharf ist.
Video ist noch auf der Kamera und unbegutachtet...aber bei der kuzen Akkulaufzeit wird net viel drauf sein.
Slalomkurs müssen wir das nächste mal selber abstecken......
Wenn´mer noch 4-5mal durch den Wald gefahren wären, oder wenn´mer mehr gewesen wären, dann hätte es durch den Wald schon noch komplett geklappt.


@Eman: Keine Ahnung obs bei uns geht. Da es letzte Woche so Kathastrophal war bin ich dem Wald ferngeblieben
Standartforststraßen werden wohl plettschneeig und eisig sein.
Standartsingletrails müsten auch gut gehen. 
Aber Verbindungsetappen könnten Probleme bereiten


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2010)

bin heut den okopf 2 mal pro seite hoch auf ski ... naja skitour für arme aber immerhin durchn wald. Mit der riesen schlange am lift warn die liftfahrer sicher auch net wesentlich schneller.

is halt standardwinter jetzt da draussen ... denk okopf mitm radl könnt gehen ... aber so wie üblich halt ... 5 minuten runter 55 minuten hochschieben. schnee is aber schlecht gebunden...

@jörg ... wieviele wart ihr dann ... war der stefan dabei?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin heut den okopf 2 mal pro seite hoch auf ski ... naja skitour für arme aber immerhin durchn wald. Mit der riesen schlange am lift warn die liftfahrer sicher auch net wesentlich schneller.
> 
> is halt standardwinter jetzt da draussen ... denk okopf mitm radl könnt gehen ... aber so wie üblich halt ... 5 minuten runter 55 minuten hochschieben. schnee is aber schlecht gebunden...
> 
> @jörg ... wieviele wart ihr dann ... war der stefan dabei?



Waren nur zu viert...also der Pyro mit nem Kumpel und meine Freundin und ich.

Hab heute den Schnee mal durch eine extra Portion Wasser im Garten künstlich gebunden
Bin gerade am Snowpumpträck bauen

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> flug von frankfurt nach lima kostet ein tausender, +50â¬ fÃ¼r die fahrt mit dem abenteuerbus von lima nach cusco ist das ein recht gÃ¼nstiger trip. hab mal fÃ¼r knapp zwei wochen gebucht. eine unterkunft sollte es in peru auch gÃ¼nstig geben.



frag mal Isa, die war mal 6 Wochen da drÃ¼ben, die sollte dir da auch was drÃ¼ber erzÃ¤hlen kÃ¶nnen 

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2010)

@Pyro: Hier mal die 2 einzigen überhaupt ansehnlichen Bilda.
Wird Zeit für eine neue Kamera...die scheint ihr Lebenslicht gerade auszuhusten











G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2010)

Bin gerade im Pumptrackbaumodus...bald steht einer Pumptackwintergrillparty nichts mehr im Weg.
Also zumindest wenn man Spikereifen besitzt










G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2010)

schaut net schlecht aus


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2010)

Mußt ich heute nommal richtig modifizieren, da alles nicht aus Schnee sondern aus Eis besteht.
Und die 180° Steilkurve wegen rutschgefahr nicht zum Beschleunigen getaugt hat.
Hab jetzt einen zusätzlichen kleinen Huggl und ein paar fast senkrechte Notfallauslaufdranrutschkanten an verschiedenen Stellen gebastellt.
Nächster Test ist dann übermorgen.
Nach 5 Runden ohne zu treten hauts mir auf jedenfall die Lunge raus





G.


----------



## teatimetom (25. Januar 2010)

reschbäkt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Januar 2010)




----------



## littledevil (27. Januar 2010)

haha geil!
Ohne Spikes geht nix? Hab Racing Ralph auf dem Pumptrackbike..


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2010)

Naja, probieren geht über studieren

Bei minus 8 Grad ist aber net an Pumpträcken zu denken...da vereist die Lunge
Hab heute mal einen senkrechten Antidrüberrutschrand modeliert
Was bei Leicht- und Superpuderschnee net wirklich einfach ist.
So jetzt müßte man mit voller Geschwindigkeit rumziehen können














G.


----------



## littledevil (27. Januar 2010)

hm.. okay.. ausprobieren! Wochenende?
Noch bissl höher dann hast einen curved-Wallride.. sieht aber schon gut aus!

Daumen hoch!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> hm.. okay.. ausprobieren! Wochenende?
> Noch bissl höher dann hast einen curved-Wallride.. sieht aber schon gut aus!
> 
> Daumen hoch!



Wochenende bin ich die 2Tage klettern so wies aussieht.

Eine Art Curvedwallride ist fü Sommer an der stelle geblant.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (27. Januar 2010)

hi ihr !

wär von euch fäht den einen kastenwagen / silbergrau...

TIR DH 83 , ist mir heute um 10.30 in regensburg / friedensstrasse gesehen 

mfg


----------



## littledevil (27. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wochenende bin ich die 2Tage klettern so wies aussieht.
> 
> Eine Art Curvedwallride ist fü Sommer an der stelle geblant.
> 
> G.



hm.. naja sag mal wennst zeit hast, evtl kann ich ja dann grad


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Januar 2010)

So ne kleine Strecke im Garten wär schon was....


Jörg, danke für die Fotos! Gibt es also doch ein Foto vom Riesenslalom, gut!

Das war echt ne Megaabfahrt - Spass ohne Ende. Schade das du da grade beim essen warst...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2010)

Ahhhhhh.....und er erwähnt wieder das ich da gerade beim Essen war....arrrg


@Kleiner Teufel: Wenn kommst du denn immer von der Arbeit heim???


G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Januar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhhhhh.....und er erwähnt wieder das ...



Muss ich es schnell rauseditiern?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2010)

morgen zufällig wer zeit zum schneerutschen ... bin wohl daheim und werd okopf fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (28. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> morgen zufällig wer zeit zum schneerutschen ... bin wohl daheim und werd okopf fahrn



sonst hast du keine zeit? hab morgen auch frei.


----------



## littledevil (28. Januar 2010)

@Moorhuhn Jörg: normal erst zwischen 5 und 8, aber morgen könnts schon so um 2 klappen.. jetz hats halt wieder bissl draufgeschneit, gibt mehr Grip


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> @Moorhuhn Jörg: normal erst zwischen 5 und 8, aber morgen könnts schon so um 2 klappen.. jetz hats halt wieder bissl draufgeschneit, gibt mehr Grip



Zwischen 5 und 8....kommt ihr früh net aus den Federn
Mal kuggn wann ich morgen in die Arbeit muß...Freitag ist das wenn man Abends geht immer nur semiklar.
Der Schnee ist denke ich net so das Prob, der ist schnell weggekehrt.

Apropos Moorhuhnjörg....normalerweise müßte ich mir ja jetzt diesen Pumpträckfullyrahmen besorgen und mir nen Singlespeeder aufbauen








G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> morgen zufällig wer zeit zum schneerutschen ... bin wohl daheim und werd okopf fahrn



 bin in da Arbeit


@jörg sieht ganz nett aus aber irgendwie..... ach du hast einfach zu viel zeit...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2010)

Ne....ich hab zu wenig Zeit

So, hab´n heute mal richtig ausprobiert, hatte ja nur -2 Gräder
Aber warum hab ich nach fünf Runden immer des Gefühl gleich an Sauerstoffmangel zu sterben...+ Ganzkörperversagen
Geht sogar schon kreuz und quer im Achter und im Neuer (kein Wortspiel).
Jetzt muß ich nur noch Puste bei Eabay finden
Leide hab ich meine Videokamera im Garten stehen lassen...sonst gäbs jetzt ein kleinen Video.

Ohne Spikes ist glaub ich schon ein wenig glatt.....tüderü....


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sonst hast du keine zeit? hab morgen auch frei.


 
ne leider nicht ... ja und ich weiß das es auf der alpennordseite geschneit hat ... und da wo ich hinfahr Sa/So mit nem skiclub net wirklich  (hintertux)

@jörg ... dieses moorhuhn schaut richtig schön aus


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2010)

Gell schoh....aber des dumme ist dieser 100mm Fourcrossrahmen kostet 400 Euronen mehr wie ein MBuzi Rahmen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2010)

naja ... schön is nie billig ....


----------



## speedy_j (28. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne leider nicht ... ja und ich weiß das es auf der alpennordseite geschneit hat ... und da wo ich hinfahr Sa/So mit nem skiclub net wirklich  (hintertux)



alles nicht so wild, simon meint eh, dass es ab morgen einen 4er haben wird. und wenn nicht, dann wird was verheimlicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2010)

verheimlicht ... hehe  

naja bin heut zweimal im tiefschnee den okopf rauf zum trainieren  hat brutal was geschneit.

aber irgendwie schon traurig das ich mit dem ganzen hightechzeug nur den okopf rauflauf 
is wie im sommer in den echten bergen ... entscheidung einmal wo raufplagen und einmal kick noch unten oder lift und öfter runter ... letzten sommer hat der lift brutal gesiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (29. Januar 2010)

ja, die verheimlichen wirklich was. hab aber beschlossen, dieses wochenende nicht runter zu fahren, da ich mich onst wieder tod plage bei dem ganzen neuen pulver. irgendwann im februar will unsere firma mal eine woche kokplett dicht machen. ich glaube da zwar noch nicht dran, aber da könnte ich mich irgendwo in den bergen mal austoben.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> verheimlicht ... hehe
> 
> naja bin heut zweimal im tiefschnee den okopf rauf zum trainieren  hat brutal was geschneit.
> 
> ...



Fluxoiert die Lifttrasse zum Runterskifahren???


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2010)

japp funktioniert ... zuviel schnee liegt net  aber funzt heut ganz gut

@speedy ... hättest dir nen splitboard gekauft, dann müsstest dich net so plagen  

feb ... keine ahnung ob ich da zeit hätt ... ne tour muss aber heuer schon noch gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... hättest dir nen splitboard gekauft, dann müsstest dich net so plagen



Er ist halt ein alter Geizhammel und will seine Kohle mit ins Grab nehmen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Januar 2010)

ne ne, so ist es nicht. wartet nur ab, es ist ja noch was in planung. aber est mal muss der geldgeber wieder genügend arbeit haben.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Februar 2010)

so ... bin wieder in rgbg und bin nicht erfroren ... hatte nur -23°C am gletscher. aber geilsten schnee -> wenn sich auf der piste fast so wie im tiefschnee anfühlt.

@jörg ... besser geizhammel als faulpelz wie du 

bei mir steht eigentlich noch projekt grösseres auto an ... bin aber zu faul dazu *gg*


----------



## speedy_j (2. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hatte nur -23°C am gletscher. aber geilsten schnee -> wenn sich auf der piste fast so wie im tiefschnee anfühlt.



-23°C ist schon ganz schön schattig. 
wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, dann bist die nächsten zwei wochenenden auch noch ausgebucht. unser bruchpilot aus kempten darf wieder ohne krücken laufen. jetzt gehen wieder die wilden touren.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2010)

wennst ne gescheite tour hast, bin ich immer bereit  (19. - 22.02 kann ich aber überhaupt net).

und kann den ganzen März keinen urlaub nehmen  alles sch...

und ja ... gletscher um diese jahreszeit is nix für weicheier ... hatten das gebiet quasi für uns allein ... 

und der simon ... kaum gehts wieder ohne krücken dann auf in die nächste lawine ... aber schön zu hören das der fuss wieder ganz ist


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2010)

Schön schön schön.... 

@ jörg, wenn du mal Zeit hast kannst dich mal melden, vielleicht könn ma mal weng kugel schubsen oder ski fahren oder sonstwas die woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Schön schön schön....
> 
> @ jörg, wenn du mal Zeit hast kannst dich mal melden, vielleicht könn ma mal weng kugel schubsen oder ski fahren oder sonstwas die woche...



Bin die Woche ab Mittag in der Werkel....also absolute Kackeschicht



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2010)

ah ... der jörg muss auch mal arbeiten


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2010)

Ich bin Omniwerkulär....


G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bei mir steht eigentlich noch projekt grösseres auto an ... bin aber zu faul dazu *gg*



Gleiches Projekt steht bei mir auch an.... so ala Jörgs Vehikel solls bei mir werden.


Schnee... da ich nicht Skifahrer bin werd ich wohl nach der Faschingszeit nochmal nen Snow Downhill Tag einlegen.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin die Woche ab Mittag in der Werkel....also absolute Kackeschicht
> 
> 
> 
> G.



Des ist so bitter! 

Tu dich mal am WE melden, vielleicht könn ma ja da dann mal wieder was machen  was auch immer


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Gleiches Projekt steht bei mir auch an.... so ala Jörgs Vehikel solls bei mir werden.
> 
> 
> Schnee... da ich nicht Skifahrer bin werd ich wohl nach der Faschingszeit nochmal nen Snow Downhill Tag einlegen.


 

wenns vor der zweiten märzwoche is könnt ich da sogar zeit haben 

@stefan ...
hats daheim schön fleißig geschneit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2010)

@ eman jaaaa  ich weiß schon gar nimmer wo ich den Schnee hin schaufeln soll.... langsam reichts damit!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenns vor der zweiten märzwoche is könnt ich da sogar zeit haben
> 
> @stefan ...
> hats daheim schön fleißig geschneit?



Ja, wird wohl ein bis zwei Wochen nach dem Faschingsendspurt sein... also Ende Februar, Anfang März irgendwann. Termin können wir dann so legen wies am besten passt.


Schnee?? Hier ist der Schnee ziemlich geschrumpft. Heut hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet, ca. 75% von den 15-20cm die hier lagen sind weg.
Aktuell pisst es auch gerade ziemlich. Voll das Dreckswetter... will auch Schnee!!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Februar 2010)

Bei uns hats heut nacht a kurz geregnet, aber weniger ists irgendwie net geworden. Und in den höheren Lagen hat wohl eher geschneit als geregnet...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2010)

Zwischen Kemnath und Mak sind immernoch Welten...bin jetzt schon wieder am Überlegen wie ich ungeschadet aus der Einfahrt hier rauskomm
Aber soll ja jetzt besser werden.....
An Pumpträck freischaufeln ist garnet zu denken.....


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Februar 2010)

@ jörg:

des glaub ich dir... 

Mei kleine snowRämp ist a voll drin im Powder und keine aussicht darauf dass die jemals wieder raus kommt


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg:
> 
> des glaub ich dir...
> 
> Mei kleine snowRämp ist a voll drin im Powder und keine aussicht darauf dass die jemals wieder raus kommt



Dummerweise ist es ja mittlerweile kein Pauder mehr.....aaaarg.
Und 60cm Pappschnee schaufelt sich nimmer ohne das des Kreuz hops geht

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Februar 2010)

Musst mit der Schneeschaufel schaufeln, net mitn Kreuz...


----------



## teatimetom (4. Februar 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Schnee?? Hier ist der Schnee ziemlich geschrumpft. Heut hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet, ca. 75% von den 15-20cm die hier lagen sind weg.
> Aktuell pisst es auch gerade ziemlich. Voll das Dreckswetter... will auch Schnee!!!!



Das kommt davon wenn man in *DürrnPLATT* wohnt . bei uns ... immernoch 30-50 cm  

termin und schnee und biken .. immer her damit. evtl gehts diesmal.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Februar 2010)

hier scheinen wohl alle zu schlafen.
wir sollten uns entweder einen anderen wohnort suchen oder ein paar leute mundtod machen. die verderben uns eine menge spaß.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/97011/


ich hab mir bei dem schlechten wetter mal meine rennfeile vorgenommen und auf unter 10kg getrimmt:





derzeit 9,8kg, unter anderem ist eine sattelklemme mit 9g für 12 euro verbaut. der rest ist aber viel standard, man muss nur mal alles abschrauben und sägen was überflüssig ist. jetzt nur noch einen neuen lrs und eine leichte gabel und ruck zuck bin ich unter 9kg,


----------



## schu2000 (6. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hier scheinen wohl alle zu schlafen.
> wir sollten uns entweder einen anderen wohnort suchen oder ein paar leute mundtod machen. die verderben uns eine menge spaß.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/97011/



Bei den vielen Felsabfahrten im Video könnt man glatt denken, der Jörg war da inkognito unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2010)

Hab Halsweh....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Februar 2010)

mhm also ich werd heut mal kössaine in angriff nehmen. ... oder doch oko...'????#

#mhm wenn wer mit will, mal die nächste halbe stunde hier was schreiben, oder anrufen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2010)

Schreib mal wo´ste warst und wie´s war und so...´
Hab heut mal nur angefangen meinen Pupmträck freizuschaufel...pohh...soll ja jetzt nur noch kalt werden die nächsten Tage.
Könnt im Algemeinen zu perfekten Trailbrdingungen nach dem Antauen werden

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Februar 2010)

Naja bin mal von Hohenbrand rauf, bis zur Forststraße von der Luisenburg wars so hälfte schieben hälfte fahren. Dann wollt ich H-Weg ging aber irgendwie gar nicht, also bin ich Schurbach runter... Dann richtung Jackobsbuche davor aber rechts weg (nur da war geräumt) dann den rießen Umweg bis zur Kreuzung wo einen der Püttnerstrail ausspuckt. Von dort nach Kleinwendern Bad A. Luisenb und wieder bis zur Forststraße nach Hohenbrand...

Alles in allem nix gescheites aber irgendwas muss man ja machen


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2010)

japp irgendwas muss man machen ... skiiiiifahrnnnnnnnnn


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2010)

@Popefan: Oh...das hört sich ja netmal Semigut an

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp irgendwas muss man machen ... skiiiiifahrnnnnnnnnn






....mach ich nächste Woche

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

@ Jörg, werwiewasmaschine??? wowannwieso...??


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg, werwiewasmaschine??? wowannwieso...??



...weshalbwarum, wer nichts lernt bleibt dumm. 1000 tolle Sachen, die gibt es überall zu sehn........

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2010)

klartext jörg !!


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hier scheinen wohl alle zu schlafen.
> wir sollten uns entweder einen anderen wohnort suchen oder ein paar leute mundtod machen. die verderben uns eine menge spaß.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/97011/
> ...


 
dir muss aber ganz schön langweilig sein  warum bist net zum schneerutschen gefahrn ... die paar lawinchen wärn schon oben geblieben


----------



## speedy_j (8. Februar 2010)

langeweile ist übertrieben, aber ich hab da alles mal mit der wartung verbunden. wetter war auch nicht so toll und ab freitag hab ich doch eh erst mal die eine woche zwangsurlaub. da kann ich mich dann genug austoben. in balderschwang hat es am freitag auch wieder 1 soldaten von den britten gekostet. 3 sind verschüttet worden, einer musste dran glauben. allerdings war es auch ein wenig fahrlässig. die sind mit 27 mann den berg rauf und wollten eine lawinenübung abhalten. aus der übung ist dann mal ganz schnell ernst geworden. nur das ernst jetzt nicht mehr lebt.
bis ende der woche sollte simon auch wieder halbwegs fit sein. er geht je jetzt schon fleissig mit schneeschuhen.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> langeweile ist übertrieben, aber ich hab da alles mal mit der wartung verbunden. wetter war auch nicht so toll und ab freitag hab ich doch eh erst mal die eine woche zwangsurlaub. da kann ich mich dann genug austoben. in balderschwang hat es am freitag auch wieder 1 soldaten von den britten gekostet. 3 sind verschüttet worden, einer musste dran glauben. allerdings war es auch ein wenig fahrlässig. die sind mit 27 mann den berg rauf und wollten eine lawinenübung abhalten. aus der übung ist dann mal ganz schnell ernst geworden. nur das ernst jetzt nicht mehr lebt.
> bis ende der woche sollte simon auch wieder halbwegs fit sein. er geht je jetzt schon fleissig mit schneeschuhen.


 
für die nicht verschütteten wars sicher die effektivste übung ihres lebens 

urlaub hast ... wie unfair


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> klartext jörg !!



Fahr mit der Freundin 3 Tage.....also 3 Übernachtunge nach....hmmmh...wie hieß des (Kopfkratz)...nach Alpen, glaub ich
Hab ja nächste Woche wieder zwangsarbeitsfrei

@Popefan: Wo ist deine Arbeitsstelle nommal???


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2010)

na dann üb schön skifahrn, dann kannst dich auch mal mit uns trauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

In wein @ jörwiwan


----------



## speedy_j (8. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> urlaub hast ... wie unfair



zwangsstundenabbauen ist angesagt. das kam nicht von meiner seite. ich muss jetzt das beste draus machen.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2010)

na dann ab in den schnee


----------



## speedy_j (8. Februar 2010)

hab ich schon vor, keine sorge.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2010)

lawinentechnisch siehts ja leider sehr sch... aus. 

was hast vor?


----------



## speedy_j (8. Februar 2010)

erst mal ins allgäu und dann schauen wir weiter. vielleicht in die schweiz oder was weiß ich. ein 3er geht schon, wenn man weiß wo man aufpassen muss. hab ja den exschperten dann mit dabei.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> In wein @ jörwiwan



Ahhh....fast im Osten

G


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2010)

800....und Stawoldbur ist wieder zu spät drann


G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann üb schön skifahrn, dann kannst dich auch mal mit uns trauen


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> erst mal ins allgäu und dann schauen wir weiter. vielleicht in die schweiz oder was weiß ich. ein 3er geht schon, wenn man weiß wo man aufpassen muss. hab ja den exschperten dann mit dabei.


 
fallst du am WE noch in den alpen bist sagen ... weiß noch net wo ich am WE hinfahr ... süden oder norden  evtl sogar freitag, aber wetter wird net so toll

@killkenny ... na wo fahrt ihr denn hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2010)

Nach Ramschwein....da braucht man keine Winnjette
Hab eh schon eingeschränkte Sicht nach rechts

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab eh schon eingeschränkte Sicht nach rechts
> 
> G.



also so dick ist sie nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 800....und Stawoldbur ist wieder zu spät drann
> 
> 
> G.



ja weil anständige leute zu anständigen zeiten arbeiten gehn!!

des olle achthundert da... pfffrrr


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2010)

@Speedy: .....ich meinte natürlich links


So hab mal kurz meinen GartenTräck ausprobiert...funktionieren tuts schonmal.
War schon ne schöne Schauflerei:kotz:









G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2010)

So hier noch ein Veranschaulichungsvideo.
Und net motzen das es so lahm aussieht...ist immerhin ein Erstversuch...und ich war schon 9h in der Arbeit....habe Schnupfen...es war -6 Grad....mußte noch durch einen Halsschutz atmen....mußte gestern einen 9ner fläshen....mußte vorher noch schaufeln....das weiße ist auch kein Schnee sondern fast Blankeis....der eine Hügel ist zu hoch.....war schon der 6te Versuch alles ohne Fehler, bzw. Eisausrutscher zu fahren....mein rechter Lungenflügel war ausgefallen....oh, und jetzt ist auch noch die Batterie von meiner Ausredenmaschine leer



G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Februar 2010)

ohhh-ahhh 

ich frag mich nur, ob das dein rad is, das so quiiiietsch, oder dein rechter lungenflügel da rasselt...??


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2010)

da hat einer zu viel zeit  ... aber schöner track ... 

hab dir ne batterie für die ausredenmaschine rübergeschmissen


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach Ramschwein....da braucht man keine Winnjette
> Hab eh schon eingeschränkte Sicht nach rechts
> 
> G.


 
die winnjette hättest dir auch noch leisten können ... gegen ne eingeschränkte sicht gibts die möglichkeit nen neues auto zu kaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ohhh-ahhh
> 
> ich frag mich nur, ob das dein rad is, das so quiiiietsch, oder dein rechter lungenflügel da rasselt...??



Das ist nicht mein Rad (aber net weitersagen).
Und sind die Schuhe an der Kurbel die so quitschen....fangen so ab -5 Grad an damit anzufangen.

@Eman: Die Batterie hat zu wenig Kapazität um meinen Ausredenspeicher auch nur annähernd hochzufahren...tss

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die winnjette hättest dir auch noch leisten können ... gegen ne eingeschränkte sicht gibts die möglichkeit nen neues auto zu kaufen



Eigentlich fahr ich ja eh nur da runter um am Irschenberg im Mac die Klohzeche zu prelln

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2010)

die hat unendlich kapazität und terravolts an spannung ... leg mal richtig rum rein


----------



## ythan (10. Februar 2010)

hey!
winterpumptrack kommt echt gut. wie groß ist der platzbedarf ? haut das hin mit etwa 12 auf 4 meter ? der anlieger auf dem 2ten bild, hat der nen durchmesser von 3,50 ( scheint ein guter wert zu sein, hab ich irgendwo gelesen ) metern oder gar weniger ? wolln im sommer auch sowas im garten schaufeln...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2010)

Müßten schon 4m sein.....drunter zu wenden und einigermaßen schnell rauszukommen wird schon kritisch....besonders dann mit dem Dh´ler

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (10. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So hier noch ein Veranschaulichungsvideo.
> Und net motzen das es so lahm aussieht...ist immerhin ein Erstversuch...und ich war schon 9h in der Arbeit....habe Schnupfen...es war -6 Grad....mußte noch durch einen Halsschutz atmen....mußte gestern einen 9ner fläshen....mußte vorher noch schaufeln....das weiße ist auch kein Schnee sondern fast Blankeis....der eine Hügel ist zu hoch.....war schon der 6te Versuch alles ohne Fehler, bzw. Eisausrutscher zu fahren....mein rechter Lungenflügel war ausgefallen....oh, und jetzt ist auch noch die Batterie von meiner Ausredenmaschine leer
> 
> 
> ...



Du trittst doch hinter der Cam...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2010)

Natürlich, da ist immer ein Schnitt weil ich gerade weiterfahr, mein Rad umdreh und dann Anlauf nehm

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2010)

das du immer schummeln musst


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Februar 2010)

Tz Tz Tz... 

Wann fahrt ihr denn gen süden?

Mhm also kommt es mir so vor oder ist in dem winter der prozentualle Anteil an Tagen an den man gute Bedingungen hat besonders niedrig??


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2010)

langsam reichts mitm schnee im flachland ...

japp ... der anteil an schönen tagen diesen winter ist nicht besonders hoch


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Tz Tz Tz...
> 
> Wann fahrt ihr denn gen süden?
> 
> Mhm also kommt es mir so vor oder ist in dem winter der prozentualle Anteil an Tagen an den man gute Bedingungen hat besonders niedrig??



Wenn man täglich in den Fastosten nach Wein muß ist der Anteil an schönen Tagen das ganze Jahr eher gering

Heißt ja net umsonst "Wen kann Gott net leiden den schickter nach Weiden"

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heißt ja net umsonst "Wen kann Gott net leiden den schickter nach Weiden"
> 
> G.





Werd ich gleich mal weng in der Arbeit rum erzählen


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2010)

jetzt langsam muss ich sch... schnee sagen ... jetzt kann man schon in der stadt nimmer mitm radlfahrn. is nen trockener schnee der sich net bindet.

wie schauts daheim aus? mit brettern den berg rauflaufen wird die einzige option sein


----------



## speedy_j (11. Februar 2010)

@eman
ich fahr erst am samstag oder sonntag in die berge. dann soll es dort nämlich richtig schön werden und nicht so grau in grau.

was hast du denn gegen schnee in der stadt. der sich nicht bindet? der saut wenigstens das rad nicht so ein.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2010)

puderzucker in der stadt reicht, mehr stört (teilweise heut unfahrbar) ... der rest gehört sich nach österreich  wobei der da zu fasching auch net hin muss wo alle hinfahrn und alles verstopfen 

wieviele wochen urlaub hast denn 

werd mich dann mal wieder mit okopftouren beschäftigen müssen


----------



## speedy_j (11. Februar 2010)

hab nur die eine woche, wobei ich auch drauf verzichten könnte. lass mir so ungern vorschreiben, wann ich frei habe.


----------



## Stylo77 (11. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hab nur die eine woche, wobei ich auch drauf verzichten könnte. lass mir so ungern vorschreiben, wann ich frei habe.



du brauchst des doch , war doch im osten net anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (11. Februar 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> du brauchst des doch , war doch im osten net anders



das hast du alter sack noch mehr miterlebt wie ich.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2010)

was willst einen tag in den bergen?

osten ... das schlimme ist, wenn ich pech hab ... bekomm ich nen kollegen aus sachsen ... 

ich sammle schon mal die ziegelsteine zusammen


----------



## speedy_j (11. Februar 2010)

ich habe nächste woche frei! und gestern und morgen.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2010)

aha dann is klar ... is schon schwierig mit dir


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2010)

sonntag bist schon unten oder ?


----------



## speedy_j (12. Februar 2010)

wahrscheinlich erst abends da ich morgen noch in nürnberg wohin möchte. was planst denn?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2010)

ich plan grad was ich planen könnte ... weißt ja ... nix einfach


----------



## littledevil (12. Februar 2010)

@ Jörg:
Bist evtl am Wochenende da? Pumptrack? Vollgas? Racing Ralph?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> @ Jörg:
> Bist evtl am Wochenende da? Pumptrack? Vollgas? Racing Ralph?



Evtl Morgen???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (12. Februar 2010)

Das wär was!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2010)

War seit 4 Tagen nimmer hinten.
Aber der Neuschnee ist ja nur Pulver und schnell weggekehrt.
Wann haste denn Zeit????

G.


----------



## littledevil (12. Februar 2010)

Am besten Nachmittags, Vormittag muss ich evtl Auto anschauen 
Kann man dich irgendwie telefonisch erreichen?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2010)

Hmmh...telefonisch ist eher ungünstig...bliblablo
Aber früher Nachmittag wäre schonmal gut...

G.


----------



## littledevil (12. Februar 2010)

okay, dann sag wo ich hinkommen soll, ich bring auch nen reisigbesen mit.. ist gut für den grip


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> okay, dann sag wo ich hinkommen soll, ich bring auch nen reisigbesen mit.. ist gut für den grip



Beethovenstr. 16.....gibs einfach bei Google ein....mein Auto steht ja neben ner Garage davor.....obere Klingel...machmer 13Uhr??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (12. Februar 2010)

Weiß schon wo das ist. Gut 13 Uhr!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2010)




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2010)

macht heut oder morgen wer was in der freien natur? schneerutschen/schlittenfahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2010)

Wo warste denn um 13 uhr mit deinem fliegendem Zirkus....war auch gutes Training...oder so ähnlich.

@LD: Die Streckenschäden sind repariert, beim nächsten Mal gehts dann locker im Doppelachter.
Haste schon Bilder sortiert....und rate mal wo mein Foto noch liegt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2010)

hab kein radl in der heimat  alle in rgbg


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab kein radl in der heimat  alle in rgbg



Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......wie kann man ohne Rád hier her kommen
Hättest doch eins bekommen...wir sind ja net so.
Außerdem hast doch deinen Cubehobl.....Antrieb war doch unötig

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2010)

ich hab auch das cube net da ... is jetzt das stadtradl


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich hab auch das cube net da ... is jetzt das stadtradl



Wäre auch mit einem deiner zahlreichen Wandräder gegangen....mußte heute auch mit dem Dhler mit Rohloff fahren....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2010)

na ich werd jetzt mal nen singlespeeder planen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na ich werd jetzt mal nen singlespeeder planen



Du hast zuviel Umgang mit dem Speedy

Ich bau mir gerade ein Radwegrad für geteerte Radwege zusammen
Ob da 150/160mm Federweg zuviel sind


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (13. Februar 2010)

@Jörg: hier ein paar Bilder, nächstes mal ist der Akku auch voll 
War echt super!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/likehell/


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2010)

Kann meine hier net von der Kamera runterwurschteln 
Mußt also noch ein wenig warten....wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit das was scharfes dabei ist im unteren Drittel der Wahrscheinlichkeitswahrscheinkeit sein wird.

G.


----------



## littledevil (13. Februar 2010)

Ich werds überleben!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2010)

Beim nächsten mal mit Viedeokamera vom Dach aus.
Vielleicht vereise ich noch den Curvedwallride Dann kann man wenigstens die Geschwindigkeit mit der man da ankommen kann ohne zu Bremsen nutzen.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du hast zuviel Umgang mit dem Speedy



der tom wird da auch nicht ganz wenig einfluss haben




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich bau mir gerade ein Radwegrad für geteerte Radwege zusammen
> Ob da 150/160mm Federweg zuviel sind
> G.



meinst nicht, dass das noch zu wenig ist. damit kannst dann ja gar nicht bordsteinkantenklatschen ohne technik machen. also so wie es die trialer machen müssen. 



ich hab mich heut mal wieder in den wald gewagt und gekämpft, dass ich durch die tiefschneeebenen duch kam. dummerweise bin ich einmal falsch abgebogen und irgendwann war schluss mit fahren. hab dann mal die rückentragetechnik ausprobiert. das läuft sich echt gut. im sommer müssen wir dann mal so eine komplizierte bergtour machen.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der tom wird da auch nicht ganz wenig einfluss haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ne war net der tom ... war eher nen gewisser wastl und noch einer aus rgbg mit nem stahlsinglespeeder ... ausserdem hab ich das schon lang vor. und jetzt wirds angegangen mit federgabel aber.

bergtour ... immer ... aber wird genausowenig zeitlich funzen wie jetzt im winter


----------



## speedy_j (13. Februar 2010)

na ja, vielleicht bekommen wir in krisenzeiten auch mehr frei als uns lieb ist.


----------



## teatimetom (13. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne war net der tom ... war eher nen gewisser wastl und noch einer aus rgbg mit nem stahlsinglespeeder ... ausserdem hab ich das schon lang vor. und jetzt wirds angegangen mit federgabel aber.
> 
> bergtour ... immer ... aber wird genausowenig zeitlich funzen wie jetzt im winter


löblich löblich .... der singlespeeed gedanke

mehr braucht man meist nicht 
aber federgabel ? das ist nicht -pure-


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2010)

es muss net pure sein  wird auch mehr nen xc ohne schaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (13. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wird auch mehr nen xc ohne schaltung



der eman trägt wieder lycra


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2010)

das hab ich nie und werd ich nie ...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2010)

So isses.


Kannst ja noch ein Schlumpfgetriebe ranbauen.
Duospeed ohne Extrakabel wäre wirklich interessant.
Mein Radwegefahjrrad wird auch nur ein großes Kettenblatt vorne haben...und Super Motos werden drauf sein.



G.


----------



## franzam (13. Februar 2010)

Lycra? naja, kommt halt auch immer auf die Figur an...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2010)

sowas in der richtung oder vielleicht genauso


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Februar 2010)

hmm, jörgs träck wär was für mein chameleon...

...aber hier vorm knisternden ofen isses auch nicht schlecht...

@eMan: aber doch nich mit dem vorbau?!?! und solche bremsscheiben sind für deine verhältnisse viiiel zu unterdimensioniert! die rauchen dir ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2010)

klar ... natürlich auch ohne barends ... bremsscheiben 160 ... ich will net wieder nen panzer bauen

evtl wirds auch nen chameleon


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> klar ... natürlich auch ohne barends ... bremsscheiben 160 ... ich will net wieder nen panzer bauen
> 
> evtl wirds auch nen chameleon



 wirst as niad bereuen


----------



## speedy_j (13. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> natürlich auch ohne barends



das überlege dir mal genau. ich nutze sie ziemlich oft, wenn es steiler hoch geht. du bist es zwar vom downhiller nicht anders gewöhnt, aber es gibt auch richtig leichte und kurze, die eine echte hilfe sind.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2010)

es gibt sachen die dürfen net ans radl ... das barends grad bei singlespeed net nutzlos sind is klar


----------



## speedy_j (14. Februar 2010)

aha, stylepolizei und trendgehasche haben wieder zugeschlagen.  hast deinen 800er flatbar schon gekauft?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2010)

Ahhh...Barends:kotz:....die einzigen Barend die man kaufen sollte sind Schockobarends

@LD: Wie zu erwarten waren die Bilder unhübsch...














G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> aha, stylepolizei und trendgehasche haben wieder zugeschlagen.  hast deinen 800er flatbar schon gekauft?



Hier Speedy, sind auch ein paar hübsche Hörnchenräder dabei
Immer wieder schön anzuschauen......

http://cms.stollenbiker.com/contenido/cms/front_content.php?idcat=29


G.


----------



## littledevil (14. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh...Barends:kotz:....die einzigen Barend die man kaufen sollte sind Schockobarends
> 
> @LD: Wie zu erwarten waren die Bilder unhübsch...
> 
> ...



Dafür schau ich immer lustig


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hier Speedy, sind auch ein paar hübsche Hörnchenräder dabei
> Immer wieder schön anzuschauen......
> 
> http://cms.stollenbiker.com/contenido/cms/front_content.php?idcat=29
> ...



hast du ein Glück, dass der un-pornicous-Gallery-Thread wieder offen ist, ich wüsst sonst net, wohin mit der Seite  Das Bergwerk mit Dorado ist schon schick 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2010)

@speedy ...
lenker .. ne ... wusst ja ich hab da noch was vergessen 

stylepolizei  ... klar is immer dabei ...

falls mers diesen winter wieder erwarten doch noch zu ner tour schaffen sollten wirst sehen was die stylepolizei verbrochen hat 

@stoawold bou ... hast eigentlich nen pic von deinem chameleon? der rahmen wÃ¤r halt leichter als das on one ...
in dem punkt entscheidet sich dann auch ob es ein low budget aufbau wird, oder nen > 2Kâ¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2010)

gäbelchen ... wieder was das nur ärger machen wird


----------



## speedy_j (14. Februar 2010)

hast dich denn schön mit neonfarbenen winterklamotten eingedeckt?
für was brauchst du bei einem singlespeeder eine gabel mit steckachse? oh mei, oh mei.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Februar 2010)

@eMan: ...ihr macht das wieder mit imageshack, oder wie...
schau mal in meine photos, hab dir grad ein frisches hochgeladen!
aber vorsicht-die fallen echt klein aus, is aber für uns zwei kurze nicht mal von nachteil!! beim ersten mal lenker-hochziehn bin ich schön blöd dagelegen...
oh und die schriftzüge sind aufkleber, find ih bei dem preis ziemlich dürftig. aber das wundervolle oberrohr machts wieder wett...

und damit auch jeder was davon hat, ganz klein...


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hast dich denn schön mit neonfarbenen winterklamotten eingedeckt?
> für was brauchst du bei einem singlespeeder eine gabel mit steckachse? oh mei, oh mei.


 
ich mach net alles so wie andere

die winterklamotten sind nachdem ausgesucht was es auf der piste normal nur selten gibt  (oben grün unten gelb )

das LR das rein soll hat ne steckachse .... ins mbuzi will ich vorn endlich ne goldene nabe haben wie hinten  deshalb kommen die crossmax vom mbuzi in den singlespeeder mit UST versteht sich


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @eMan: ...ihr macht das wieder mit imageshack, oder wie...
> schau mal in meine photos, hab dir grad ein frisches hochgeladen!
> aber vorsicht-die fallen echt klein aus, is aber für uns zwei kurze nicht mal von nachteil!! beim ersten mal lenker-hochziehn bin ich schön blöd dagelegen...
> oh und die schriftzüge sind aufkleber, find ih bei dem preis ziemlich dürftig. aber das wundervolle oberrohr machts wieder wett...
> ...


 
einfach reinkopieren 
schönes ding

lack ... hatte ja mal ein v10 ... den lack durftest netmal schief anschauen 






das chameleon hat halt nur normale ausfallenden glaub ich? ... muss man also mit halflinkketten rumspielen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gäbelchen ... wieder was das nur ärger machen wird



Du wirst jetzt aber net noch mit dem 15mm Steckachsystem anfangen
...oder verschau ich mich da jetzt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2010)

ne das is 20 mm .... aber um die 15 mm wird man auf dauer kaum rumkommen. wennst ne Fox willst gehts schon nimmer anders in dem federwegsbereich


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> schönes ding
> 
> das chameleon hat halt nur normale ausfallenden glaub ich? ... muss man also mit halflinkketten rumspielen



jap-das neue schon. aber: halflinkkette-musst nicht- dafür hats so ein drehbares tretlagergehause-damit kannst as dann spannen!!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2010)

Hei Emän, ich fahr gerade bei dir vorbei

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (15. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne das is 20 mm .... aber um die 15 mm wird man auf dauer kaum rumkommen. wennst ne Fox willst gehts schon nimmer anders in dem federwegsbereich



wieviel federweg hat die denn? es macht doch wenig sinn, einen singelspeeder mit viel federweg aufzubauen. alles unnützes gewicht und fängt viel zu sehr an zu schaukeln. den 15mm hype müssen wir erst mal abwarten, es gab schon viele standards. 

mit dem kette spannen hat der steinwaldjunge schon recht. da holst dir lieber den exentricer von trickstuff. mit halflink wird das auf dauer nix gescheites, die sollen leider immer noch defektanfällig sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2010)

Wenn man shon wenig Gänge hat sollte man wenigtens viel Ferderweg haben.....

Glaub die hat um die 115mm rum..

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Februar 2010)

115mm aha, da brauch man also steckachse...interessant.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> 115mm aha, da brauch man also steckachse...interessant.


 
80-120 hat die gabel ...

was hast eigentlich so ne riesen abniegung gegen ne steckachse ? bei der heutigen lagertechnik is so ne achse nur logisch ...


----------



## teatimetom (15. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mit dem kette spannen hat der steinwaldjunge schon recht. da holst dir lieber den exentricer von trickstuff. mit halflink wird das auf dauer nix gescheites, die sollen leider immer noch defektanfällig sein.



warum nicht gleich nen rahmen mit integrierten kettenspannern ? direkt problem beseitigt 
hab an meinem sspler ein altes xt schaltwerk missbraucht. das ist jetzt schön langsam ziemlich kraftlos ... da muss bald was neues her. sowas wie der rohloff spanner oder so .
steckachse in dem bereich ... kannst wenigstens gescheit anbremsen ohne das was wackelt oder verzieht  

wobei mir a stahlgabel ohne feder und mit steckachse schon reichen würd. .gruss


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2010)

so ... jetzt wenn ich noch sage das sowas reinkommt ... dann werd ich wohl erschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (15. Februar 2010)

peng!

ich hab nix gegen steckachse, ich halte es nur für übertrieben, genauso wie die versenkbare sattelstütze. wer halbwegs fahren kann, brauch sowas nicht. 
ich hab bei mir jetzt sogar auf schnellspanner verzichtet und spanner mit inbusachse verbaut. ist leichter und den passenden schlüssel kann man so oder so beim flickzeug mit dazu tun, da man ihn noch bei vielen anderen sachen einsetzen kann. ein kleiner diebstahlschutz ist es noch dazu.


achso, wegen dem rahmen hat der tom eigentlich auch recht. aber das ist noch eher geschmacksache, was einem gefällt und was nicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> peng!
> 
> ich hab nix gegen steckachse, ich halte es nur für übertrieben, genauso wie die versenkbare sattelstütze. wer halbwegs fahren kann, brauch sowas nicht.


 
sagt der, der ziehharmonika an nem baum gespielt hat 

steckachse ... mit übertrieben hat das nix zu tun ... das "alte" system ist nur historisch bedingt. eine gute lösung ist es nicht.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2010)

@ eman muss es denn unbedingt ne 20 mm Steckachse sein...?

Nimm halt nen 15 mm Standard  

Mhm Radtechnisch irgendwie alles weng äh eingeschneit zur zeit wa??


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2010)

ochsenkopf nordwanderweg wär bergab am sonntag ganz gut gegangen mitm radl denk ich


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> peng!
> 
> ich hab nix gegen steckachse, ich halte es nur für übertrieben, genauso wie die versenkbare sattelstütze. wer halbwegs fahren kann, brauch sowas nicht.
> ich hab bei mir jetzt sogar auf schnellspanner verzichtet und spanner mit inbusachse verbaut..........



Soso, Mr. Minimalist.....dann schau dir mal meinen Teerradweg9fachsinglespeeder an
.........bzw. mein Dorfrad (= sowas wie Stadtrad, nur im Dorf)






G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Februar 2010)

"eisdielenposer" würde wohl besser passen. 


edit: ist das auch ein fully?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> edit: ist das auch ein fully?




War die Frage hypothetisch....oder hattest du Buchstaben übrig

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2010)

@Stawoldbur: Ahhhh, bevor ichs vergeß......900..

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2010)




----------



## littledevil (19. Februar 2010)

@Jörg, wie gehts dem Schnee8er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Februar 2010)

Wie schauts bei Euch denn aus mit interesse nochmal auf der Skipiste zu fahren??

Ich wollt gern Ende Februar bzw. in der ersten Märzwoche nochmal fahren falls es von der Witterung bis dahin noch geht.

Hier bei mir ist nämlich brutales Kackwetter... regen, feucht, schlammig... Der Wetterbericht von St. Englmar ist aber noch etwas besser.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> @Jörg, wie gehts dem Schnee8er?



Ist angetaut....mal kuggn wies jetzt aussieht wenns nommal Nachts richtig gefriert.
Werd dich am laufenden halten, wenn er befahrbar ist.

@Pyro: Hier sieht es auch trotz Schneemassen net wirklich nach fahren aus.

G.


----------



## littledevil (20. Februar 2010)

Okay, sag Bescheid!


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Februar 2010)

mhm werd mich mal auf den weg richtung oko machen. mal gucken ob da irgendwas geht


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2010)

Ja, dann sag mal bescheid wennste wieder da bist

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Februar 2010)

okeee


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stawoldbur: Ahhhh, bevor ichs vergeß......900..
> 
> G.



...fünf tage lang schreibt keiner was, und dann kriegt er mich doch...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...fünf tage lang schreibt keiner was, und dann kriegt er mich doch...



ich hatte ja eine Urlaubssperre verhängt

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Februar 2010)

also gut.

nebenbei: wie is denn die allgemeine rad- oder unternehmungssituation dahoam? hört sich ja niad so prickelnd an. oko-cam schaut auch eher baatzig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2010)

Da müssen wir wohl auf Popefans Antwort warten...

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Februar 2010)

so dacht ich mir das...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Februar 2010)

Mal schaun ob hier was geht mit biken und wenns zu schwer ist zum treten dann reiss ich mein motorisiertes Bike raus. Dann hab ich kein Problem


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Februar 2010)

Thooo

Bin mal von Silberbergw Oko hoch. Wie erwartet kein problem
Dann erst Wanderweg Bgrün TOP! Dann Lifttrasse ...  da hats ne schöne Tragschneeschicht, die leider hin und wieder ein bricht  ging grad so nicht!

Naja dafür war Skipiste "in perfect conditions!"  

Die ähhh "Forststraße" ging auch perfekt bis zur Mittelstation ab dann wurds wieder so leicht einbrüchig... 

Naja und 5* im oberen war auch gut zu fahren. Bin dann aber rüber Skipiste. Ging einfach zu geil heut 

Alles in allem nen typischer Winterbiketag. ABer batzig oder so... nee alles trocken und feiner Powder


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2010)

Heißt das jetzt gut oder schlecht???


@LD: Noch keine neueren Erekenntnisse wies morgen aussehen könnte.


G.


----------



## littledevil (21. Februar 2010)

ok, schreib einfach wenns was gibt, ich habs ja net weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> ok, schreib einfach wenns was gibt, ich habs ja net weit



War heute Früh mal hinten...da wäre es wohl gegangen.
Aber jetzt taut die Oberfläche wohl schon wieder an, weils so in der Sonne liegt


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2010)

Das heißt natürlich gut!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2010)

@ jörg, wennst die woch mal lust und zeit hast könnt ma mal wieder irgendwie was machen... was meinst?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg, wennst die woch mal lust und zeit hast könnt ma mal wieder irgendwie was machen... was meinst?



Ja, die Woche könnte was gehn 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Februar 2010)

Sauber, wie gesagt meld dich bitte mal weil ich weiß nicht wo ich mich melden soll wenn ich dich erreichen will


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Sauber, wie gesagt meld dich bitte mal weil ich weiß nicht wo ich mich melden soll wenn ich dich erreichen will



Hast du wohl frei
Wie wäre es denn morgen mal mit Steinwald tschekken....ab 13:30 könnt´mer los.....
Oder Kösser vom Wurmlochpass???


@Speedy: Kuggste mit Federweg...mit dem Dämpfer läßt sich´s aber fast auf HT-fiehling einstellen
Jetzt ist aber erstmal Baustop Aber Haubtsache es steht auf eigenen Beinen....und pumpträcktauglich ist es ja auch schon fast







@LD: War gerade hinten. War heute Nacht scheinbar rel. kalt. Ist noch nichtmal angetaut und ziemlich fest.
Und auch ohne Spikes denke ich noch griffiger wie letztes mal.
Aber haste Arbeit, oder??

G.


----------



## speedy_j (22. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Kuggste mit Federweg...mit dem Dämpfer läßt sich´s aber fast auf HT-fiehling einstellen
> Jetzt ist aber erstmal Baustop Aber Haubtsache es steht auf eigenen Beinen....und pumpträcktauglich ist es ja auch schon fast



bei euch leben doch gar nicht soviel leute, damit du vor der eisdiele damit posen kannst.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bei euch leben doch gar nicht soviel leute, damit du vor der eisdiele damit posen kannst.



Hast du eine Ahnung
Ich muß nur immer 15km bis zur Eisdiele fahren....aber ist ja zum Glück komplett durch den Wald geteert

G.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2010)

@jörg

bist du mal wieder daheim? In neusorgß komm doch mal auf nen Kaffee vorbei!

mfg

wastl


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @jörg
> 
> bist du mal wieder daheim? In neusorgß komm doch mal auf nen Kaffee vorbei!
> 
> ...



Hei Wastlpopastl....hast du wohl auch Urlaub????
Ab wann biste denn immer daheim????
Ein Käffchen geht ja immer
Usw....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (22. Februar 2010)

@Jörg:
Ja heut is schlecht, aber theoretisch morgen so um 5 könnt ich, dann sollts ja noch ne stunde gehen. kannst ja morgen noch mal über den streckenzustand berichten!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> @Jörg:
> Ja heut is schlecht, aber theoretisch morgen so um 5 könnt ich, dann sollts ja noch ne stunde gehen. kannst ja morgen noch mal über den streckenzustand berichten!



Den Streckenzustand kann ich dir jetzt gleich auch sagen
Nachdems heute Vormittag echt noch gut war hab ich mir gedacht des noch schnell am Nachmittag auszunutzen.
Hmmh...am Nachmittag wars dann aber alles andere als gut, obwohl 2 Grad minus.
Der Regen war einfach zu warm
Die Steilkurve war das Hauptproblem.
Und bei der jetzigen Wettervorhersage wirds wohl jeden Tag wärmer und regnerischer...toll.
Solange jetzt kein richtiger Frost mehr kommt geht garnichts mehr.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stawoldbur: Ahhhh, bevor ichs vergeß......900..
> 
> G.


 
2 mal hintereinander zu posten ist mal wieder ungültig


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 2 mal hintereinander zu posten ist mal wieder ungültig



....sprach er 2 Seiten später
Warst wohl schon wieder im Urlaub weg

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2010)

fragt der der im urlaub war


----------



## speedy_j (22. Februar 2010)

eman, jetzt wird es knapp mit skitouren. meine bindung vom kurzski ist gebrochen, muss erst mal schauen, wie ich das wieder gerade biege.
glücklicherweise ist mir das gestern früh auf den ersten 100m passiert. so konnte ich die restlichen 1000hm zu fuß rauf laufen. hätte nie gedacht, dass ich oben ankomme.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> eman, jetzt wird es knapp mit skitouren. meine bindung vom kurzski ist gebrochen, muss erst mal schauen, wie ich das wieder gerade biege.



Nein, wenn sie schon gebrochen ist, dann kannst du sie nimmer gerade biegen.
Lediglich wenn sie nur verbogen wäre könntest du sie gerade biegen.
Dann könntest du sie sogar soweit biegen bis sie bricht.
Wenn dies dann der Fall wäre käme Satz 1 wieder zur Anwendung, usw. usw.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2010)

kauf endlich nen splitboard

und kannst ruhig zugeben das du net mit mir willst


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2010)

Naja, zumindest hat er jetzt eine Splitbindung.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. Februar 2010)

ich finds nicht lustig! 

splitboard wird wohl dieses jahr nix mehr. es geht richtig saison, da muss noch was anderes her.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2010)

defektes zeug bist ja vom radlfahrn eh gewohnt 

welche farbe soll das chameleon bekommen? gelb ... grün ... blau? oder schwarz ... rot ... weiß 

qual der wahl


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2010)

Ändert des wohl net selber die Farbe

Hmmh..gelbgrünblau wäre mir zu bunt....doppelhmmh...und schwarzrotweiß erinnert zu sehr an die Vergangenheit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2010)

also grün?


----------



## speedy_j (23. Februar 2010)

grün!

der ski wird repariert, keine sorge.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Februar 2010)

speedy hat uns ja gezeigt, wo ein blaues rad hinführt 

ich bin auch für grün!! obwohl alles andere als rot irgendwie nicht so zu dir passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2010)

japp grün is auch mein favorit  wobei gelb auch schön ist


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2010)

Ratet mal was ich vorschlagen würde

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2010)

Rot ... irgendwie passt das net so


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2010)

Dann lieber gelb

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt a grün... Aber da ich immer eins in grün haben wollt ists jetzt schon unfair wenn du des in grün nehmen tätst...

Also doch gelb!!! 
Gibts a net so viel in gelb


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2010)

Wieso eigentlich nen Camäläon??

Kannst mir schnell nocchmal die Gründe hier zusammenfassen??


----------



## franzam (24. Februar 2010)

Nein, dann lieber british racing green
oder 
Kawasakigrün


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich nen Camäläon??
> 
> Kannst mir schnell nocchmal die Gründe hier zusammenfassen??


 
wieso nen chameleon ... hmmmmmmmmmmm, ääääähhhhhhhhh

nächste frage 

is net zu schwer und hat nen exzenterlager für singlespeed und ne ausgewogene geometrie. also net bx und net zu sehr xc.

nen komplett grün/gelber/weißer aufbau wär schon geil

oder hat wer ne rahmenalternative? wirklich billig is das chameleon net


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2010)

Was ist bx

G.


----------



## teatimetom (24. Februar 2010)

Biker KRoss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2010)

Ahhhh....und ich dachte schon die Fortsetzung von AX.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2010)

Naja ich weiß ja net aber so HT Rahmen kann man da net was... äh mit Lackfehler nehmen... weißt scha was ich mein oder??


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2010)

Doppelnaja, des Grüne ist ja ansich schon ein Lackfehler

G.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2010)

@jörg

hab freitag urlaub

bin also daheim!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @jörg
> 
> hab freitag urlaub
> 
> bin also daheim!



Hab ich mir mal vorgemerkt


Bin gerade dabei meine neue Telefonanlgae zu installiern.
Dann bin ich auch wieder teflonmäßig erreichbar....inkl. SMS.
Aber irgendwie ist mir des zu hoch


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei meine neue Telefonanlgae zu installiern.
> Dann bin ich auch wieder teflonmäßig erreichbar....inkl. SMS.
> Aber irgendwie ist mir des zu hoch
> 
> ...



...ihr habt doch bestimmt irgendwo ne leiter im keller. dann kommst scho ran...


...und: soweit ich glesen hab soll des chameleon als ziemlich stabil gelten, als eins der wenigen HT's die ma ANGEBLICH fürs freireiten einsetzen kann. nicht umsonst ausgelegt für 160mm frontfederweg...
grün is geil!!


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2010)

irgendwie wär aber gelb auch schön ... hmmm

das da is natürlich auch noch im kopf


----------



## teatimetom (24. Februar 2010)

fahr doch stahl, alu ist out


----------



## schu2000 (24. Februar 2010)

@eman: schau doch mal da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (24. Februar 2010)

der soll sich doch kein freerider zulegen, sondern mal ganz normal was zum rumdüsen.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Februar 2010)

hmm, nen dmr wär natürlich auch was - stahl und filigran. und kurze kettenstreben.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der soll sich doch kein freerider zulegen, sondern mal ganz normal was zum rumdüsen.


 
na wenns so weiter geht ...

dann wirds nen 160 / 160 mit hammerschmid


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na wenns so weiter geht ...
> 
> dann wirds nen 160 / 160 mit hammerschmid




Ohhh....er wird vernünftig

Ein Liteville??

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Februar 2010)




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2010)

fast richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (25. Februar 2010)

ich würde mir das on one kaufen, hatte mal ein DMR Trailstar LT mit ner 130er Forke...sowas von geil. Werde ich mir auch wieder zulegen, oder sowas in der Richtung.
Wobei das Santa, auch der Burner ist das fliegt sowohl aufm Pumptrack wie aufm Singeltrail top. Meine zwei Kollegen die eins haben, verkaufen es nie mehr 
aber ich würde mir was aus Stahl mit ner 130er Gabel kaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2010)

Oke, dann kommen wir mal zum Abschluß.
1. Laß den Müll mit dem HT.
2. Kauf dir das da unten weil,
  2.1 Genauso Problemlos in Wartung und Pflege wie ein Ht.
  2.2 Fährt sich mit genügend Druck wohl auch noch wie ein Ht
  2.3 Und man hat sicherheitstechnisch noch einen Restfederweg
  2.4 Bei Singlespeed wirst du mit Rohloffspanner bei dem Rahmen keinen Unterschied (Kettenschlagen ect,,,) beim Fahren zu einem Kette ohne Federspanner merken. Wird wohl sogar Wartungärmer sein als ein Exenterlager oder verschiebbare Ausfallenden.
  2.5 Es schont das Kreuz...wirst ja auch net jünger

Beachte aber es in L zu nehmen....dann kann ich es dir notfalls sehr billig abkaufen...und als Pumptrackfully nehmen.








G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2010)

jörg ... eigentlich hast ja so recht.

sie idee mit nem singlespeeder is halt mal da ... ich weiß aber jetzt schon das ich mich jedes mal wenn ich aus der stadt rausfahr ärgern werd das ich keinen grossen gang hab (~4km 10 hm  )

das DMR trailstar wär auch schon nen schickes teil und viel billiger als das chameleon.

wie schauts eigentlich daheim aus? zur zeit wird gar nix gehen denk ich mal


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jörg ... eigentlich hast ja so recht.
> 
> sie idee mit nem singlespeeder is halt mal da ... ich weiß aber jetzt schon das ich mich jedes mal wenn ich aus der stadt rausfahr ärgern werd das ich keinen grossen gang hab (~4km 10 hm  )
> 
> ...



Also direkt bei mir daheim ist es am schlimmsten
In WUN (war heut dort Klettern) ist weniger Weißzeug und in KEM ist nur noch die Hälfte wie bei mir.
Aber überall dennoch total fatal
Also richtig übel

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jörg ... eigentlich hast ja so recht.
> 
> sie idee mit nem singlespeeder is halt mal da ... ich weiß aber jetzt schon das ich mich jedes mal wenn ich aus der stadt rausfahr ärgern werd das ich keinen grossen gang hab (~4km 10 hm  )



Naja, mit Schlumpfschaltung hättest ein großes Blatt und "Singlespeed"

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also direkt bei mir daheim ist es am schlimmsten
> In WUN (war heut dort Klettern) ist weniger Weißzeug und in KEM ist nur noch die Hälfte wie bei mir.
> Aber überall dennoch total fatal
> Also richtig übel
> ...


 
ich kann dich trösten ... netmal in rgbg kann man in den wald ... komischer Winter halt


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, mit Schlumpfschaltung hättest ein großes Blatt und "Singlespeed"
> 
> G.


 
naja wir wollns mal net übertreiben


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja wir wollns mal net übertreiben



Ein gutes schweizer Produkt 
Brauchst ja netmal ne Leitung...nur halt häßlich.....

G.


----------



## teatimetom (26. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jörg ...
> sie idee mit nem singlespeeder is halt mal da ... ich weiß aber jetzt schon das ich mich jedes mal wenn ich aus der stadt rausfahr ärgern werd das ich keinen grossen gang hab (~4km 10 hm  )
> 
> 
> wie schauts eigentlich daheim aus? zur zeit wird gar nix gehen denk ich mal



schneller kurbeln , auch gut für den trainingseffekt 

hast dir mal die surly bikes angeschaut falls du stahl willst ?
lach mir grade nen surly karate monkey an , singlespeed mtb , , stahl, ungefedert mit 29 er rädchen. 26 haben die auch.
 [suspension corrected , kannst später *sogar* ne* federgabel* einbauen.... ]

alternativ, wo du dich grade so auf 29 er einschiesst:
niner bikes, gibts in alu / stahl / carbon , aber etwas teurer 







zwecks dem wetter : bei mir ists auch noch unfahrbar im wald , zwar nur 10 cm schneedecke, aber man bricht dauernd ein beim fahren


----------



## speedy_j (26. Februar 2010)

das niner teil ist aber richtig geil. wenn mal geld übrig ist, dann kann man sich den kauf überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2010)

ich befürcht mal, dass da viel geld übrig sein muss  aber schon geil

@tom ... vollkommen ungefedert will ich net  ... dafür sind die knochen schon zu alt


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2010)

Ja genau Surly, das ist was fürn Emän.
Gibts da net die Ht´s mit den 5 Zoll breiten Reifen
Und verkaufen die net Teile für sündhaft viel Geld die es von Point in besser aber dafür zum viertel Preis gibt

Soderla meine restlichen Teile zu meinem Dorffahrrad sind ebn gekommen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2010)

Ich Dummy...oben rechts im Bildschirm...nur mal öfters aktualisieren drücken

G.


----------



## teatimetom (26. Februar 2010)

3.7 " nicht fünf  
(schaltung wegdenken, dann genau richtig  )





hat 65 mm breite felgen 

wär aber was für das jetzige wetter, und für den schaltenden eman  :


			
				 Sheldon Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Surly solved this by building an asymmetrical frame, where the seatstays are displaced 15 mm to the right. A side benefit of this is that it greatly reduces wheel dish, making for a much stronger than usual derailer-type rear wheells wheel. The "Large Marge" rims are drilled asymmetrically to further reduce dish.
> 
> Since this bike is intended to be capable of serious wilderness travel, Surly decided to make the wheels interchangeable! *The front fork is designed to accept a 135 mm rear hub.* The usual setup is to provide a singlespeed rear hub for the front, with a single sprocket. Thus, if you're off in the wilds of northern Saskatchewan and you prang your rear derailer, you can shorten the chain, swap wheels, and ride home in a single gear.
> *
> ...





 mehr werbung  schrieb:


> Surly's new Pugsley is, in its way, as revolutionary as the original mountain bikes were in the early 1980s.
> 
> The basic concept is "rolligon-like" super-wide, looooow-pressure tires. These tires are intended to conform to the shape of soft surfaces, rather than working by digging in as conventional MTB knobby tires do. This makes the bike more "trail friendly" and permits it to be ridden on soft surfaces (sand, gravel, mud, snow...) that would cause a conventional mountain bike to get bogged down and stuck.
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2010)

Ja, genau das meinte ich...5Zoll waren nur geschätzt
Naja, dürfte ja auch als 29Zoll durchgehen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2010)

leicht übertrieben das alles 

bin übrigends im lande .. radlfahrn geht ja net, geht sonst was?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2010)

Hei im Lande seiender.
Weßt du zufällig den Unterschied zwischen der Ethirteen...also zwischen den Beiden hier.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27265

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27269

Und ich meine jetzt nicht die Farbe....sondern dieses "Wide"...

G.


----------



## littledevil (27. Februar 2010)

Wide - Der Abstand zwischen der Rolle unten und dem Käfig oben ist größer!
Für Rahmen mit tiefen Kettenstreben..
glaub ich wenigstens


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2010)

Ahhhhhh......stimmt das könnte sein
Puhh...zum Glück die richtige geordert.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2010)

wenn der jörg so fließig radl baut, dann muss ich jetzt auch mal langsam anfangen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn der jörg so fließig radl baut, dann muss ich jetzt auch mal langsam anfangen



Ha....von wegen nur fleißig baun.
Hab gestern des Risiko in kauf genommen und bin mal 40km von uns weg gefahren in eine scheinbar Webcämfreie Region
Wetter war ja so schön das ichs einfach riskiert hab.
Hat sich widererwartend richtig rentiert
BB ist an den Südhängen schneefrei...richtig schneefrei.
Pohhh, war des geil mal wieder richtig wo runterzuheizen...besonders weils ja noch Flowtrails sind









G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2010)

@Speedy: Schau hab auch ein Bild für dich.





G.


----------



## littledevil (28. Februar 2010)

Oha!
Sehr gut, dann fahr ich da die Woche auch mal hin 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ha....von wegen nur fleißig baun.
> Hab gestern des Risiko in kauf genommen und bin mal 40km von uns weg gefahren in eine scheinbar Webcämfreie Region
> Wetter war ja so schön das ichs einfach riskiert hab.
> Hat sich widererwartend richtig rentiert
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2010)

Bis auf die Treppenabfahrt ist alles top...und die Burgabfahrt mußte mal ganz hoch fahren bis zum Feld und dann nach rechts, soweit nach oben bis es nimmer weiter hoch geht.
Da geht eine Abfahrt dann zurück und eine nach nach links noch tiefer in den Taleinschnitt rein.

Kennst du zufällig jemanden der mir Erde in die Einfahrt schütten kann???

G.


----------



## littledevil (28. Februar 2010)

Wüsste jetzt niemanden hier in der Nähe.. mal sehen wann wir wieder Aushub von der Firma haben.. soll ja bald wieder gebaut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Wüsste jetzt niemanden hier in der Nähe.. mal sehen wann wir wieder Aushub von der Firma haben.. soll ja bald wieder gebaut werden



Pohhh, des wäre opti wenn da mal wer ne Schaufel herhauen würde

G.


----------



## speedy_j (28. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Schau hab auch ein Bild für dich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich befürchte er hat wieder erwarten die luft gehalten. 
momentan ist er ja immer noch ausverkauft.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin übrigends im lande .. radlfahrn geht ja net, geht sonst was?



Hier bei mir gehts, war heut im Geisenfelder Forst und da ists bis auf ein paar eisigen rutschigen Stellen im dichteren Wald bereits einwandfrei.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich befürchte er hat wieder erwarten die luft gehalten.



Des kann ich dir erst sagen wenn ich dann ins Auto schau.
Aber ich glaub auf jednfall die Luftdurchlässigkeit ist entweder 0 oder 100%...dazwischen gibts net

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2010)

@Stefan: Bin jetzt übriegens 3facher BKK (BurgerKingKönig) 







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ha....von wegen nur fleißig baun.
> Hab gestern des Risiko in kauf genommen und bin mal 40km von uns weg gefahren in eine scheinbar Webcämfreie Region
> Wetter war ja so schön das ichs einfach riskiert hab.
> Hat sich widererwartend richtig rentiert
> ...


 
das is doch gefaked  

war gestern am okopf mit ski und fellen und kurzer hose. lift war dicht wegen wind, also wars richtig schön ruhig da oben  ... 
fleckl hoch wars richtig geil war und sonnig. nord hoch war dann regen sturm und keine sonne 
es warn auch zwei hochschieden mit WUN kennzeichen und fullface dort, aber die hatten sicher keine freude...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2010)

Nene ist nicht gefäikt...konnte mein Glück selber net glauben
Dachte ansich wenn wirklich nichts frei ist, dann fahr ich Richtung Beirut weiter und düs in der Stadt rum
War ja heut wieder da...mit der Freundin...drum meine neuen Kronen
Einfach Geil mal wieder richtig wo runterheizen...mußte ja meine neuen, durchs Pumpträck fahren erworbenen, Fähigkeiten testen
Nur war heute des Wetter nur kurz so sonnig

Was hatten den die für Räder??


G


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2010)

Stawoldbur: Juhuuuuuuuu Beitrag 1000

Da muß ich doch noch erwähnen, rein informativ, das mein neues Dorf- Radweg- und Pumträckfully ansich fahrfertig ist....


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2010)

gilt net !!

und ohne inhalt schon gleich zweimal net


----------



## littledevil (1. März 2010)

Hehe Mittwoch fahren wir evtl.. endlich wieder richtiger Boden ohne viel weiss





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nene ist nicht gefäikt...konnte mein Glück selber net glauben
> Dachte ansich wenn wirklich nichts frei ist, dann fahr ich Richtung Beirut weiter und düs in der Stadt rum
> War ja heut wieder da...mit der Freundin...drum meine neuen Kronen
> Einfach Geil mal wieder richtig wo runterheizen...mußte ja meine neuen, durchs Pumpträck fahren, erworbenen Fähigkeiten testen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gilt net !!
> 
> und ohne inhalt schon gleich zweimal net



Doch gilt, weils die Information enthält das der Stawoldbur zu langsam war...habs auch nochmal farbig aufgewertet

Und das mein neues MTB ansich fertig ist....


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was hatten den die für Räder??
> 
> 
> G


 
glaub nen canyon torque war dabei ... sind mit hänger angereist


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. März 2010)

ich geb immer noch nicht auf!!!
...und ich war nicht zu langsam...


----------



## franzam (3. März 2010)

wie schauts denn im Steinwald bzw. Fichtelgebirge aus? Geht bikemäßig was? bin leider schon ewig nicht mehr rausgekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> wie schauts denn im Steinwald bzw. Fichtelgebirge aus? Geht bikemäßig was? bin leider schon ewig nicht mehr rausgekommen



Ja, lang nimmer gesehen, nachdem sie dich nach dem Bankraub geschnappt haben.

Könnte mir vorstellen das die Standarthügel Oko, Kösser sehr gut gehen.
Steinwald bedingt sehr gut, je nach Weg.
Aber könnte mir auch vorstellen das teilweise zur Zeit richtig Spikepflicht ist, aber man nimmer mit Spikes fahren will wil man sie sonst puttet
Aber wissen tu ich ansich nichts tuen tun

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber wissen tu ich ansich nichts tuen tun
> 
> G.



das wissen wir doch


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das wissen wir doch



Zürück hinter die Mauer mit dir

Eben sind mein Kettenblatt und meine Iisörtin gekommen....und auch schon minutenschnell montiert.
RF Kurbeln sind, zumindest was solche Montagen angeht, einfach eine Klasse für sich

Juhuu, mein Ninespeeder ist fertig

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2010)

man muss nix wissen, man muss es nur verbergen können das man nichts weiß


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> meine Iisörtin
> 
> G.



für den asphaltflitzer? 

du wirst wohl nie ein richtiger leichtbauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2010)

so ganz nebenbei mal die frage die ich dem speedy schon gestellt hab  mach mer ostern oder so was? bozen etc?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2010)

und nen chameleon muss ich jetzt endlich mal bestellen


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ganz nebenbei mal die frage die ich dem speedy schon gestellt hab  mach mer ostern oder so was? bozen etc?



ich bin ja schon am lösungen ausarbeiten.  hab nur noch nicht richtig zeit gehabt.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> für den asphaltflitzer?
> 
> du wirst wohl nie ein richtiger leichtbauer.



Hatte ja erst ein 42er Blatt außen drann. Ließ sich aber net auf den kleinste Gang schalten ohne das die Kette vorne runterflog
Hmmh...42er Blatt in der Mitte geht net, wegen Rahmen
Also mal ein 38er gekauft und damits schön aussieht ne Iisörtin außenrum ran
Mußte aber heute sehen das ein 40er Blatt auch innen fluksoieren würde....hmmmh....mal abwarten obs mir zu langsam geht

Außerdem ist des immer noch ein Hartcorestreetbike...siehe Kompos
Und außerdem, zweitens, will ich mich nicht an was leichtes gewöhnen
Auf der Ebenen rollerst auch schwer und bergauf ist´s gutes Training

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ganz nebenbei mal die frage die ich dem speedy schon gestellt hab  mach mer ostern oder so was? bozen etc?



Müßte des rechtzeitig wissen...hab sonst Urlaubbekommprops...wäre aber nicht abgeneigt

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2010)

und dann biegst trotzdem wieder vor allem gipfeln auf andere pfade ab. 

dann hätte doch aber ein rohloff kettenführung gelangt. brauchst du ja eigentlich nur für oben, da unten recht selten die kette abfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und dann biegst trotzdem wieder vor allem gipfeln auf andere pfade ab.
> 
> dann hätte doch aber ein rohloff kettenführung gelangt. brauchst du ja eigentlich nur für oben, da unten recht selten die kette abfällt.



Aber unten haste dafür den Antikettenschlageffekt...und ich mach doch keine halben Sachen

Moment dazu fällt mir ein, wer sagte nochmal "Wir sind Mountainbiker und keine......Untenrumfahrer"

G.


----------



## heifisch (4. März 2010)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob der Ochsenkopftrack schon fahrbar ist? 

Danke


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß jemand ob der Ochsenkopftrack schon fahrbar ist?
> 
> Danke



fahrbar ist er immer, wenn du genügend puste hast immer rauf zu zuckeln.


----------



## heifisch (4. März 2010)

Hallo,
kannst du mal genauere Angaben machen, wie es da im Moment da aussieht?  
Aus deinem Beitrag schließe ich nur, dass der Lift im Moment zu hat. 

Danke


----------



## schu2000 (4. März 2010)

Guckstu Webcam


----------



## heifisch (4. März 2010)

Hallo,
also immer noch zu viel Schnee, da wird im Wald wohl nicht weniger liegen. 
Läuft der Lift wirklich nicht?

Danke


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ganz nebenbei mal die frage die ich dem speedy schon gestellt hab  mach mer ostern oder so was? bozen etc?



Ahhh....man braucht ja ansich keinen Urlaub......um wieviel Uhr fahren wir los am Freitag los...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also immer noch zu viel Schnee, da wird im Wald wohl nicht weniger liegen.
> Läuft der Lift wirklich nicht?
> 
> Danke


 
es liegt soviel schnee, dass ich am sonntag mit ski hochlaufen bin  wird also schon noch ne zeitlang dauern

lift nimmt nur im sommer räder mit

@speedy
fahrbar ist er immer? wenns ski mit einbeziehst dann wohl ja


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh....man braucht ja ansich keinen Urlaub......um wieviel Uhr fahren wir los am Freitag los...
> 
> G.


 
wenn man wirklich voll über ostern fahrn will ... leider fahrn halt da dann alle


----------



## heifisch (4. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> es liegt soviel schnee, dass ich am sonntag mit ski hochlaufen bin  wird also schon noch ne zeitlang dauern
> 
> lift nimmt nur im sommer räder mit


Ah, ok dann kann ich das wohl vergessen.  Dachte ich mir schon fast, aber fragen kost ja nichts. 

Gut zu wissen, sonst hätt ich doch glatt Lust auf ne Schneesession gehabt. Aber hochsptrampeln will ich bei dem Schnee dann doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und nen chameleon muss ich jetzt endlich mal bestellen



sehr gut-dacht schon sie hättens dir ausgeredet



			
				OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> so ganz nebenbei mal die frage die ich dem speedy schon gestellt hab  mach mer ostern oder so was? bozen etc?



ich bin da ja immer gern zu haben 
nur wenn ich dann langsam mal wüsst, wekches auto ich will und das dann auch kaufbar ist, wär ich schon mal besser dran...
mir is nebenbei noch gar nicht so richtig bewusst, dass ich grad wohl die letzte ferienarbeit in meinem leben mach, also was soll der geiz...?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn man wirklich voll über ostern fahrn will ... leider fahrn halt da dann alle



Da hast du wahr....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2010)

Tendiert deine Planung vor oder nach Ostern?

Werd morgen wohl mal trotz wahrscheinlichem Schneesturm auf die Kösser düsen.
.....Da die Radwege ja jetzt mit Profillosreifen nicht mehr befahrbar sind
Ist da oben eigentlich offen???

Und hier mal mein semineues Racebike.....deswegen auch mit hohem Sattel






G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. März 2010)

mir wäre nach ostern lieber, da meine firma da schon wieder dicht machen will.

sehe ich da etwa eine sattelüberhöhung? cc-pussy!!


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2010)

Nein der Boden ist schief...ist am Hang gebaut.

Pohhh....ist des kalt draußen.
Das mit dem Fahren morgen muß ich doch gleich mal relativieren...tüdrüü

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2010)

nach dem ich jetzt schon wochenlang in der arbeit nimmer weiß was ich zuerst machen soll und jetzt auch noch die nächsten drei wochen 2 Inder an mir hängen hab ...

will und werd ich im april mindestens ne woche gleitzeit nehmen und irgendwo hinfahrn ... egal ob allein oder net 

also plan mer was gscheits


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2010)

Hätte auch am 12 13 14 15 16 frei......usw.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. März 2010)

...hmmm...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. März 2010)

*******-mein letzter beitrag war bockmist, wollt was aus probiern.

kann nochmal passiern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2010)

fürs probieren gibts nen extra forum !!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> fürs probieren gibts nen extra forum !!!



alter nörgler 

@jörg: gibts nen guten grund zum dav zu gehn? ausser hüttenermäßigung seh ich jetzt nix so wirklich für mich...
was sagt den mein alter leitwolf dazu?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> alter nörgler
> 
> @jörg: gibts nen guten grund zum dav zu gehn? ausser hüttenermäßigung seh ich jetzt nix so wirklich für mich...
> was sagt den mein alter leitwolf dazu?



Hmmh........hmmh....vielleicht wennste mal eine Alpenbergung brauchst....also versicherungstechnisch gesehen.
Oder du hast ne Kletterhalle bei dir in die du regelmäßig gehst und es gibt ermäßigten Eintrittspreis.
Sonst wüßte ich jetzt auch net mehr......!!!

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2010)

@Emän: Jaja Spasten gibts schon
Hast dir jetzt endlich deinen LV SS bestellt.
Und endlich den Dirt und Pumptrack unter eurer Brücke gebaut

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. März 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg: gibts nen guten grund zum dav zu gehn? ausser hüttenermäßigung seh ich jetzt nix so wirklich für mich...


*Alpiner Sicherheits-Service ASS*

  Jedes Mitglied im DAV genießt über die DAV-Mitgliedschaft den  Schutz  folgender Versicherungen bei Bergunfällen (alpinistische  Aktivitäten) 
​ 1. Such-, Bergungs- und Rettungskosten bis  25.000,-- je  Person  und Ereignis: Erstattet die Kosten bis   25.000,--  für Such-,  Bergungs- und Rettungskosten bei Bergunfällen.
2. Unfallbedingte Heilkosten (Arzt, Krankenhaus):Erstattet   die Kosten der notwendigen medizinischen Hilfe im Ausland bei   Unfallverletzung während der Ausübung von Alpinsport.
3. 24 Stunden Notrufzentrale*:*bei Bergnot oder Unfällen   während der Ausübung von Alpinsport
4. Sporthaftpflicht-Versicherung (Generali Versicherung AG):
              Absicherung der gesetzlichen Haftpflichtansprüche aus Personenschäden   mit bis zu  1.500.000,-- oder aus Sachschäden mit bis zu  150.000,--,   sofern sich diese Ansprüche aus den genannten sportlichen Aktivitäten   nach § 2 Nr. 1 bis 3 VB ASS 2007 ergeben.    
  ....lange Rede kurzer Sinn...die Versicherung allein is Grund   genug..vorallem weil Ski und Mtb u.U. auch 'alpine Tätigkeiten' sind....


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2010)

LV SS? liteville? ne 

welche brücke ? hä?

@stawold bou ... 
wennst viel in den bergen rumläufst schadets sicher net zum dav (=Alpen ADAC) zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> LV SS? liteville? ne
> 
> welche brücke ? hä?
> 
> ...



Na, die Midderdeicher
Hast dir schon die KS bestellt??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2010)

japp nix gsagt is gredt gnuoch ....

die KS ... dafür muss ich doch zuerst den rahmen wissen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. März 2010)

ahhh, dankschön alle drei 
hmm, versicherungen hmmjaja. muss ich wohl wirklich mal ausprobiern.
jetzt muss die theorie nur noch hinhaun, dassma dank studium was verdient...dann seng ma scho wie oft ich in die alpen bin. aber bis dahin...

und bei diesem "ich" is hoffentlich immer mindestens einer von euch dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2010)

@Emän Und ? : Also ich bekomm, wenn überhaupt, nur die nach Ostern Eoche Urlaub.
Also abgesehen von den Tagen die ich oben geschrieben hab...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän Und ? : Also ich bekomm, wenn überhaupt, nur die nach Ostern Eoche Urlaub.
> Also abgesehen von den Tagen die ich oben geschrieben hab...
> 
> G.



also vom 6-9 april?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also vom 6-9 april?



So isses...


@Eman: Von Sram solls dieses Jahr auch noch ne 125mm Stütze geben..wäre vielleicht sicherer wie die KS (KinesenScheiß)


G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2010)

gut, dann mach den mal fest. ich hab da auch frei. jetzt müssen wir uns noch noch einen reiseplan ausdenken.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. März 2010)

Wer wäre dabei?

Mittwoch St. Englmar, 12 - 16.30 Uhr

Schnee optimal, Piste wird vormittags komplett präpariert, wir dürfen ÜBERALL fahren da nix los ist - also nicht nur auf der Waldseite!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2010)

Da bin ich in der Arbeit.


Und warum ändert sich des Wetter innerhalb von Sekunden nur weil man Fahrradfahranziehsachen anzieht


G.


----------



## franzam (8. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und warum ändert sich des Wetter innerhalb von Sekunden nur weil man Fahrradfahranziehsachen anzieht
> 
> 
> G.



weils net brav warst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> weils net brav warst



Von wegen...ich hatte schon 9,25h gearbeitet...und hab aufgegessen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> gut, dann mach den mal fest. ich hab da auch frei. jetzt müssen wir uns noch noch einen reiseplan ausdenken.


 

na dann hoff ich mal das ich da auch frei haben kann


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2010)

gibt dir mühe! wobei ... nur mitm jörg wirds vielleicht nicht ganz so gefährlich für mich.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. März 2010)

Klickt mal da:

http://www.werhatdenlaengsten.de/18652.html


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2010)

uhi, 7cm. nicht gerade die welt. 

@pyro
mittwoch wird bei mir auch nichts, muss ich rackern um den weltfrieden wieder her zu stellen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. März 2010)

Danke speedy, sind aktuell schon 10cm 

Einen Schmarrn gibt es auf dieser Welt das ist unglaublich....


Tja, leider müssen Werktags die meisten Leute arbeiten. Aber am WE dürfen wir halt nicht und das wird wohl die letzte Chance sein. Eigendlich hatte ich ja die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben aber der erneute Wintereinbruch macht es möglich.

Dann fahren wir evtl. halt mal im Fichtelgebirge rum. Will dieses Jahr definitiv wieder nach Mitterteich zum crossen und dann wohl auch nen Abstecher in den Steinwald oder Ochsenkopf...


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2010)

du suchst dir auch immer ausgerechnet die 3 tage im jahr aus an denen ich net kann ...


----------



## speedy_j (11. März 2010)

wie schauts denn nun aus. wer hat wann frei und wäre für vergnügungsreisen zu haben?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. März 2010)

die woche nach ostern geht auf jedenfall ... im moment bei mir alles möglich ab ende märz

was für bremsen soll ich ans chameleon bauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (11. März 2010)

eine, die mit einen verzögerungsvorstellungen klar kommt.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. März 2010)

haha ... ich hatte noch nie ein bremse mit der ich zufrieden gewesen wäre ....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> http://www.werhatdenlaengsten.de/18652.html
> 
> uhi, 7cm. nicht gerade die welt.



Aufhören!!!  27 cm reichen voll und ganz 


@ Eman: Das wird schon irgendwann mal klappen. Zu viel hast Du am Mittwoch nicht versäumt. Es war zwar echt nix los - 5 Biker, 8 Skifahrer - und die Betreiber hatten wie versprochen am Vormittag ganz frisch die Piste abgezogen, blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein....

ABER....

es zog Wind auf... um nicht zu sagen Sturm... am Berg konnt man sich ca. 30 Grad dagegenlehnen ohne umzufallen, der aufgewirbelte Schnee vom Boden fühlte sich manchmal an als wird man gesandstrahlt, durch Schneeverwehungen und viel Neuschnee weiche Schneedecke.... somit wenig Speed und viel treten. Nur im Wald der Trail ging ohne Sturm ganz gut.

Wir hatten auch unsere Probleme mit dem Schlepplift hoch zu kommen...


Bilder und ein gaaanz kleines Video is im Kelheim-Thread. Mehr ging bei dem Schneesturm nicht, es war auch so kalt das die Batterien schlapp machten...



Bremsen... ich liebe Magura, Louise FR oder Gustav 
War gestern mit meinem Sunday + Juicy Carbon unterwegs.... das sind einfach keine Bremsen 


Frei und Lust für Vergnügungsfahrten hab ich schon aber wo denn bitte? In Italien ist das Wetter ja noch bescheuerter wie hier bei uns. Letztes Wochenende sinnflutartiger Regen am Freitag der alles unter Wasser setzte... gestern hörte ich im Radio was von 60 cm Neuschnee ????


----------



## speedy_j (12. März 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Bremsen... ich liebe Magura, Louise FR oder Gustav



oho, da wirst du auf taube ohren stoßen. alles was der eman schon mal hatte und nicht sofort funktioniert hat, wird verdammt. ich hätte ihm ja fast eine marta sl empfohlen, aber lass es lieber, sonst schickt er mich richtung hölle. er hat da ja so ein talent bei mir entdeckt.


----------



## Stylo77 (12. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sonst schickt er mich richtung hölle.



da gehörst du aufgrung deiner skigebietsempfehlung auch hin


----------



## speedy_j (12. März 2010)

ach, mit pistenfahrern rede ich doch gar nicht. 10 uhr am lift aussteigen und dann noch auf pulver hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2010)

Die Hoffnung stirbt halt zuletzt

So, bin jetzt ausgebildeter Ersthelfer und kann dir diesmal deinen Helm nach den neusten Methoden abnehemen..also fallst dus nimmer selber kannst

G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. März 2010)

ich würde gern darauf verzichten, dass solche situationen noch herbei geschrien werden. in diesen atemzug kann ich den geneigten leser aber darauf hinweisen, dass mein helm mit einen "emergency" system ausgestattet ist, der eine leichtere helmabnahme ermöglicht. dafür kann man links und rechts an den wangen die polster heraus ziehen.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. März 2010)

hmm wo ich ski les...

hast deine dinger repariert slowy?

bin langsam genervt das radlfahrn überhaupt net geht diesen winter. am mittwoch hatt mich fast vom radl geweht


----------



## speedy_j (12. März 2010)

nein, noch nicht. muss immer noch die zeichnung fertig machen, damit es zum fräsen kann. bin halt der slowy, da geht des net so schnell.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. März 2010)

oh mei ...

naja auf jedenfall hab ich die woche nach ostern jetzt auch urlaub


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> am mittwoch hatt mich fast vom radl geweht




Dann kannste Dir sicher ansatzweise vorstellen wie das auf der Skipiste aufm Berg oben war....

Wie gut das ich kein totales Leichtbaubike hab sonst wärs evtl. davongeflogen 



Mal was ernstes... hat jemand von Euch Beziehungen zum Roten Kreuz, Johanniter, Malteser .....??


Kumpl von mir ist im Ausland beim crossen sehr schwer gestürzt, wurde dann auch noch in der CZ nicht richtig behandelt und wär fast gestorben. Jetzt liegt er an der Grenze in nem Krankenhaus, wurde dort 7 h lang Notoperiert und ist nun paar Tage nach dem Sturz stabil. Nun will er hier her ins Krankenhaus an seinem Wohnort ca. 240 KM entfernt.

Krankenversicherung will den Transport nicht zahlen weil da wo er jetzt liegt ist die notwendige medizinische Versorgung auch gegeben. Schutzbriefe, sonstige Versicherungen hat er nicht und ein Transport aus privater Tasche bezahlt würde ca. 1500 - 2000 Euro kosten. Das kann doch irgendwie nicht sein, oder???


----------



## speedy_j (12. März 2010)

na ja, 240km bedeuten ungefähr 6 - 8 stunden an- und abfahrt. so eine auto mit personal wird locker mit einem stundensatz von 200 - 400 euro verechnet. ein fahrer + arzt  muessen während der zeit ja auch bezahlt werden. von daher finde ich den preis nicht unrealistisch. 

je nachdem wie stabil er ist, kann man es auch privat mit einem bus versuchen. ist aber halt riskant. ansonsten ihn über die grenze schleifen und ihn dann in ein deutsches krankenhaus stecken. gute besserung.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. März 2010)

Er ist mittlerweile in einem deutschen Krankenhaus und das sozusagen in letzter Minute. Nach fast 3 Litern Blutverlust und falscher Medikamente in der CZ ist er beim Transport kurz vorm deutschen Krankenhaus weggetreten.

Der hohe Blutverlust kam durch den Oberschenkelhalsbruch der dicke Blutgefäße beschädigte.

Das der Transport soviel kostet kann schon sein wenn ein Arzt mitfahren muss (was ich nicht sicher weiss)  aber die Tatsache das man die Kosten zu 100% selbst tragen muss ist dann das zweite.

Privat mit einem Bus über diese Distanz ist wohl schlecht da sein linker Fuß ziemlich Matsche is und lauter so Fixateure oder wie das Zeug heisst rausgucken. Da sollte der Transport schon liegend erfolgen und halbwegs steril usw.


----------



## speedy_j (13. März 2010)

ok, wenn er schon in einem deutschen krankenhaus ist, dann wirst das sicher selbst bezahlen müssen. bei dem privaten bus hatte ich schon an einen liegenden transport gedacht und steril ist nicht so wichtig. im krankenhaus ist auch nicht das zimmer steril. solang er aber auf der intensivestation liegt, würde ich die finger davon lassen.

ist er nicht in einem motorsportverein. da gibt es doch versicherungen, die so etwas evtl. abdecken könnten. ich hab ja auch eine mitgliedschaft im dmv und in der zeitschrift, die da immer kommt, werden sonstwas für versicherungsvorteile angepriesen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. März 2010)

Er liegt auf ner normalen Station und braucht auch keine Geräte usw.

Steril war der falsche Ausdruck... aber halt schon ein bissl was vorschriftsmäßiges wo man angeschnallt ist usw. Nicht auszudenken was passiern könnte wenn er mit diesem Metallzeugs um den Fuß wo dranhaut.

Ich guck am Montag mal weiter nach Infos. Beim Verein ist man irgendwie versichert aber ich glaub nur auf der eigenen Strecke oder so. Muss ich abklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (14. März 2010)

finale oder südtirol?

bis jetzt stehen übrigens der jörg, eman und ich als fahrer über ostern fest. will noch jemand?

http://www.zapiks.fr/intense-vtopo-crew-chapter-t-1.html


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2010)

finale fährt uns der jörg net mit


----------



## speedy_j (14. März 2010)

stimmt, ist zu weit weg von daheim.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2010)

Stimmt

Der Andy würd zumindest die 4 Tage auf allen jedenfall auch mitfahren...bei ihm könnte auch der Stawoldbur mitfahren...usw.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2010)

aber so langsam sollten wir schon mal wissen was wir tun ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2010)

Man sollte immer wissen was man tut

Ich bin für Pohzen und Freitag sehrsehr früh los.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2010)

das is ja ganau über ostern ...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. März 2010)

Ostern in Bozen.... wenn 200 Biker an der Kohlernbahn anstehn stell ich mir das ziemlich langatmig vor.

Ich hab auch schon überlegt was ich über Ostern mach und werde vermutlich mit 2 Bekannten zusammen nen Motocross Lehrgang buchen. Da haben wir die Strecke nur für uns und lernen was dabei.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2010)

@Speedy:  





> das is ja ganau über ostern


 Siehste

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (15. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das is ja ganau über ostern ...



wo warst denn letztes jahr zu ostern?



Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ostern in Bozen.... wenn 200 Biker an der Kohlernbahn anstehn stell ich mir das ziemlich langatmig vor.



blabla ... 

mensch jungs, ich war jetzt schon drei mal über ostern im süden und ich hatte weder auf der autobahn noch irgendwo anders probleme mit vielen menschen. kohlernbahn ging doch letztes jahr auch ganz normal zu.

also machen wir 4 tage bozen, 4 tage irgendwo anders hin und 2 tage skifahrn?

was ist mit stefan?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wo warst denn letztes jahr zu ostern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich seh schon, wir müssen vorfahren
Dann können wir wenigstens in Ruhe die trialigen Wege ausprobieren und Schlüsselstellentraining machen...um unser gutes Fahrkönnen noooooch weiter zu verbessern
Der Stefan wohnt jetzt im Kemnather Land und fährt nur noch in ebenem und holperfreiem Gelände


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. März 2010)

Naja ganz so ists dann a net...

Aber werd wohl net mit dabei sein


----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wo warst denn letztes jahr zu ostern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
kohlern war letztes jahr zu ostern sehr grenzwertig und in oberbozen wird die grenze überschritten werden. zu ostern ist das einfach sehr ungünstig und eigentlich unnötig.

@stefan ... du musst mit ...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2010)

Manmanman...meine Freundin hat eben, weil sie ein Hintergrundwollsackverwitterungsbild für ein Kletterwettkampfplakat gesucht hat, Rudolfstein und Fichtelgebirge bei Google eingegeben...und des erste Bild des kommt bist du 

Und heut wollt mich schon wieder einer in diesem blöden Oberfrankenmak anzeigen...tsss....Pfeifen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. März 2010)

ja, aber was machen wir dann zu ostern? hab keine lust hier zu versauern.

@jörg
hat bei mir nicht geklappt mit den bilern bei google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> Der Andy würd zumindest die 4 Tage auf allen jedenfall auch mitfahren...bei ihm könnte auch der Stawoldbur mitfahren...usw.
> 
> G.



ahh-hmm. ist angekommen. ich verfolg mit, weiss aber noch gaaar nix...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ja, aber was machen wir dann zu ostern? hab keine lust hier zu versauern.
> 
> @jörg
> hat bei mir nicht geklappt mit den bilern bei google


 
gute frage, daheim bleiben will ich auch net, aber ich hab halt keinen bock auf zuviele fussgänger dort. direkt über ostern sollt man eher was zum hochtreten machen...

wo ich grad nach skitouren geschaut hab, wenn ich wüsst, dass das wetter so wie auf den Fotos wär wenn ich auf den bergen bin (am WE hätts uns fast vom berg runtergeweht ... ) würd ich ne skitour nach ostern buchen ... aber mit dem sch... wetter vergeht mir immer der spass 

finale würd mich auch mal reizen ... aber ostern is da auch blöd


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> blabla ...
> 
> mensch jungs, ich war jetzt schon drei mal über ostern im süden und ich hatte weder auf der autobahn noch irgendwo anders probleme mit vielen menschen. kohlernbahn ging doch letztes jahr auch ganz normal zu.



Wäre schön wenns blabla wäre - scheinbar hat der Eman auch schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht wie Du.


Ich hab grade vor ca. 3 Stunden ein Mitfahrangebot nach Bozen ablehnen müssen aufgrund arbeit... ärgert mich... sonst wär ich in 24h schon in Bozen 


Vor oder nach Ostern hätte ich Interesse.


----------



## speedy_j (16. März 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenns blabla wäre - scheinbar hat der Eman auch schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht wie Du.



der eman ist es nur nicht gwohnt, mehr als drei leute um sich drum herum zu haben. ist doch schüchtern der bengel und in mitterteich sieht man nie menschen auf der strasse. 
muss ja auch zugeben, dass ich letztes jahr einen ruhetag eingelgt habe.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der eman ist es nur nicht gwohnt, mehr als drei leute um sich drum herum zu haben. ist doch schüchtern der bengel und in mitterteich sieht man nie menschen auf der strasse.



Weil in Mitterteich alle in der Wohnung sind um ihr Drogeneinnahmen  zu zählen...ist ja immerhin der Hauptumschlagplatz für des Zeug

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> muss ja auch zugeben, dass ich letztes jahr einen ruhetag eingelgt habe.


 
hehe ja stimmt ... du kannst es ja gar net wissen wie es damals war


----------



## speedy_j (16. März 2010)

nun sind wir aber immer noch nicht weiter mit der reiseplanung.

was ist denn das maximale an entfernung, was der jörg fahren möchte?
(allen anderen ist es glaub wurscht  )


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2010)

die frage ist nur wolln wir bozen riskieren oder einfach irgendwo touren fahrn wo es net so kritisch ist ... finale ist denk ich in der verbleibenden planungszeit nicht wirklich eine option ...
wohin der jörg fahrn will is kein kriterium da er damit der alleinbestimmende wär


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2010)

Ahhhhhhh....ihr Unentschlossenen.....ahhhhhhhh........ahhhhhhhhhhh.......doppelahhhhhh

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. März 2010)

touren fahren, nach dem winter. puhhh, da muss ich erst mal meine konti befragen. wir können ja alles miteinander machen. also so ein mix, wie jenesien. der stylo hat gemeint, dass man die rittenseite auch noch weiter hoch fahren kann. zeit hätten wir ja dieses mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2010)

japp könn mer nach ostern alles machen


----------



## speedy_j (16. März 2010)

und was machen wir über ostern?

@jörg
auch du darfst vorschläge mit einbringen!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2010)

eier suchen


----------



## speedy_j (17. März 2010)

aber wo?


----------



## littledevil (17. März 2010)

@ Jörg: Bist du mal in BB diese Woche? evtl sogar abends?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> aber wo?


 
was anders als südtriol wird net übrig bleiben aber halt ohne lift 

reparier lieber mal deine ski ... sonst bin ich eh beleidigt


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> @ Jörg: Bist du mal in BB diese Woche? evtl sogar abends?



Ne...

G.


----------



## littledevil (18. März 2010)

Ich auch net


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Ich auch net



Hast ein neues Auto


Juhu, Beitrag 1111


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (18. März 2010)

@jörg
mach dich mal mit dem gedanken bekannt, das wir über ostern ins tessin fahren. alternativ wurd mir heut wieder vorgeschwärmt, wie toll es doch in finale sein soll.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2010)

also ab nach finale 

übers tessin hab ich noch net wirklich viel gefunden


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2010)

args ... wenn ich bilder von nicht weißen bergen in südtriol, gardasee und so seh, dann denk ich nur noch sch... schnee 

lugano wär schon was 

am WE sollt die entscheidung fallen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> mach dich mal mit dem gedanken bekannt, das wir über ostern ins tessin fahren. alternativ wurd mir heut wieder vorgeschwärmt, wie toll es doch in finale sein soll.



Chironico oder Cresciano.....

Muß noch einen Fehler von mir korrigieren... war nicht Rudolfstein sondern 3 Brüder (Felsengruppe neben neben dem Rudofstein), damit der Emän bei Google erscheint.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2010)

@ jörg, hab heut ganz unverhofft doch arbeiten müssen... 

war dann auch weng länger drin bzw kürzer daheim als ich dachte, dann hat des alles net so hin gehauen wie ich des gehofft hatte... 

Was machst denn heut?? also Freitag? 

Ich hätt Vormittag weng Zeit! Sogar bissl in den Nachmittag hinein!

Und des mit den 3 Brüder klappt immer noch net !!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg, hab heut ganz unverhofft doch arbeiten müssen...
> 
> war dann auch weng länger drin bzw kürzer daheim als ich dachte, dann hat des alles net so hin gehauen wie ich des gehofft hatte...
> 
> ...



Hmmh.....ja mittlerweile kommen da andere Bilda
Hab gestern dann die anstrengensten 500Hms die man fahren kann mal ausprobiert und hab im Franzamgebiet gewildert. 
Heut bin ich erstmal beim Bouldern an der Autobahn.....
Was treibste denn am WoEnd???? Wetter soll ja net so gut werden, aber ein wening Freereidn könnt schon gehen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (19. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh.....ja mittlerweile kommen da andere Bilda
> G.



..ihr habts Problemehab iwas mit "Fichtelgebirge/3Brüder/Luisenburg/Haberstein isowas eingegeben..ner kam der Rotborstige wie er durch die Labyrinths-Unterführung rauscht, jemand den der Jörg Phil nannte und ein Foto einer Starrgabel...?!..was weiss denn ich wie das passiert is..fragts mein Windows2000
so, nun verpiss ich mich wieder ins Ladies-Forum und schau obs neue Kochrezepte zum downloaden gibt

viele Späße.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2010)

@ Kilkenny mhm also bei mir klappt des so net....

@jörg woe!  ja ja ja ich bin zu haben


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. März 2010)

@Kilkenny: bei mir auch nicht!!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2010)

kann man irgendwo radlfahrn daheim?


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. März 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @Kilkenny: bei mir auch nicht!!


...... 1349 ....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> kann man irgendwo radlfahrn daheim?



Eher schlecht als recht
Sobald man in einen Schattenbereich kommt liegt entweder Schnee, was ganz blöd ist oder Eis, was wenn es aufgetaut ist auch blöde ist.
Mußte gestern in Nebenwegen vom Walsnabtal richtig viel schieben.
Wobei der klassische Weg wohl nur noch Einzelstellen die nicht fahrbar sind haben wird.
Aber ingesamt gesehen braucht man noch net in höhere Lagen fahren...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2010)

das heißt ich steig morgen mit ski aufm okopf


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2010)

hmm ... schön is das wetter ja heut nicht grad ...


----------



## littledevil (20. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast ein neues Auto
> 
> 
> Juhu, Beitrag 1111
> ...



ja, was großes, matt-schwarzes


----------



## franzam (21. März 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> ja, was großes, matt-schwarzes



Pietätskutsche??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (21. März 2010)

@jörg + eman

könnten wir uns mal auf ein reiseziel einigen?


----------



## heifisch (21. März 2010)

Ist das Felsenlabyrinth der Luisenburg eigentlich befahrbar, oder braucht man dazu Vertiridertechiken?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg + eman
> 
> könnten wir uns mal auf ein reiseziel einigen?


 
japp können wir hoff ich


----------



## speedy_j (22. März 2010)

danke für die aufschlussreiche wortmeldung. 

dann stell ich jetzt folgende sachen zur auswahl:

1. 4 tage gardasee + 4 tage bozen
2. 4 tage tessin + 4 tage bozen
3. 7 - 8 tage finale ohne bozen

ich befürchte aber das waren 2 auswahlmöglichkeiten zuviel.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2010)

reparier deine ski dann sinds net soviel tage mitm radl.

ich persönlich würd gern ins tessin, aber ich hatte noch keine zeit zu suchen, wo man dort rumfahrn kann.

favorit wär natürlich finale, aber das is zu kurzfristig.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ist das Felsenlabyrinth der Luisenburg eigentlich befahrbar, oder braucht man dazu Vertiridertechiken?


 
geht teilweise schon ... zumindest ne variante


----------



## heifisch (22. März 2010)

Hm, cool.  Danke.
Der Rest, der nicht befahrbar ist, kann man den dann wenigstens tragen, oder ist das auch zu eng? Also, wir reden von bergab.  Ich war da zwar schonmal, hab es aber nicht mehr so gut in Erinnerung.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. März 2010)

Was machen Eure aktuellen Reiseplanungen? An Ostern selbst hab ich keine Zeit... aber die Woche davor und danach...


----------



## OLB Carre (25. März 2010)

So wie´s ausschaut bin ich über Ostern in Bozen. Haben sich die LB´s schon geeinigt?

@ Jörg: Haben gestern wieder BB unsicher gemacht! Traumhaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2010)

was isn BB?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2010)

@Eman: Ortschaft an der 303 mit überwiegend älteren Bewohnern.

@Carre: Naja, sie haben sich immerhin schon mal auf die Reihenfolge der Tatorte geeinigt. Aber ohne genaue Tagesangaben.
Wann genau willst du denn unten sein???

Ja BB hat schon flowige Trails. Den von Sendemast konnt ioch des Jahr noch garnet fahren.

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (25. März 2010)

@ Jörg: wollt Donnerstag Abend los und Montag Abend wieder zurück... über die Feiertage halt. Gemütlich mit meiner Freundin, kein geballere! Kannst ja Bescheid geben, wennst was weißt!


----------



## speedy_j (25. März 2010)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> Gemütlich mit meiner Freundin, kein geballere!



ich denke, der jörg hat seine gruppe gefunden.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2010)

dann der andi und der stawold dazu ... dann passts


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2010)

Ihr seid ja nur neidisch weil ihr nur ballern könnt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (25. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja nur neidisch weil ihr nur ballern könnt
> 
> G.



das ist nur der eman!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das ist nur der eman!!!



Jaja, immer alles auf andere schieben

G.


----------



## speedy_j (25. März 2010)

wobei ich jetzt schutzausrüstungstechnisch voll auf ballern eingestellt bin. hab mir die woche den nackenschutz von alpinstar gekönnt und mir auch gleich noch die passende protektorenjacke von denen geholt. das passt wenigsten so zusammen, dass es nicht drückt und zwickt und alles an seiner stelle sitzt.

@eman
das scheint mir momentan die beste lösung zu sein, um die wirbelsäule mal ein wenig zu schützen. das set, jacke + brace kostet knapp über 400euro. überleg dir das mal.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2010)

Der Eman braucht keinen Näckbrace...der braucht nen Daumbrace

G.


----------



## speedy_j (25. März 2010)

wenn man psycholohisch soweit ist, dass man erkennt, das der kopf recht sicher ist, dann kann man auch mal den daumen in sicherheit bringen. sozusagen, mal den kopf hinhalten.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. März 2010)

Speedy, dann haste aber das billige Alpinestars gekauft denn sonst geht sich das nicht aus. Wie biste mit der Verarbeitung zufrieden?

Ich bin Protektorenmäßig auch up to date aber mir wärs recht wenn ich das ganze Graffl niemals brauch.


Jetza mal zum Trip... Ostern hab ich keine Zeit, frühestens am Dienstag. Wäre hier jemand der evtl. von Di - Do oder von Mi - Fr nach Bozen will?

Samstag früh muss ich wieder arbeiten, also Freitag nacht muss ich daheim sein.


Ballertyp werd ich weniger sein weil ich komm frisch aus dem Winterschlaf. Einige Abfahrten sollten trotzdem gehn, dazwischen auch mal ein Päuschen in der Sonne bei nem Stück Kuchen und am Abend lecker essen mit 2-3 Gläsern Rotwein


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wobei ich jetzt schutzausrüstungstechnisch voll auf ballern eingestellt bin. hab mir die woche den nackenschutz von alpinstar gekönnt und mir auch gleich noch die passende protektorenjacke von denen geholt. das passt wenigsten so zusammen, dass es nicht drückt und zwickt und alles an seiner stelle sitzt.
> 
> @eman
> das scheint mir momentan die beste lösung zu sein, um die wirbelsäule mal ein wenig zu schützen. das set, jacke + brace kostet knapp über 400euro. überleg dir das mal.


 
hab mir grad erst nen oberkörperprotektor gekauft... 

nackenschutz kann ich kaufen aber ich würd das ding wohl nur selten benutzen


----------



## speedy_j (26. März 2010)

@pyro
richtig, das ist die günstige variante. die ist zwar wesentlich schwerer aber macht rein vom verarbeitungstechnischen eindruck einen wesentlich besserern eindruck wie die carbonvariante. letztes jahr wäre ich ja fast bereit gewesen, dafür die 500 euro auszugeben, aber nachdem ich mir das mal genau angeschaut habe, war das carbon ganz schön beschissen verarbeitet. das hat mich dann doch wieder abgeschreckt. vor allem harmoniert das jetzt besser mit meinem helm, wie der leatt brace.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. März 2010)

schickt mir bitte mal oina an andy sei nummer? 
ich glab meine stimmt niad...


----------



## speedy_j (26. März 2010)

da ist er doch immer zu finden: http://www.troeger-karosseriebau.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2010)

soll ich nen giftgrünen oder nen leuchtend orangen helm kaufen ... das is hier die frage *gg*


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. März 2010)

den orangenen, der wird von der Bergwacht leichter im Unterholz gefunden 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> da ist er doch immer zu finden: http://www.troeger-karosseriebau.de/



hmm,hmm. bei seiner empfangsdame wollt ich eitz niad grod aruafn...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2010)

Ahhh....er wird jetzt zum POC Jünger.....ob er sein Leitwill schon hat??

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2010)

Hab mal die Farben angegukkt.
Hätte diesen fürn Eman ausgesucht...hören tut er beim Fahren ja eh nichts...und hat einen guten Seitenschutz








G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. März 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm,hmm. bei seiner empfangsdame wollt ich eitz niad grod aruafn...



wenn du die aber ein wenig umschmeichelst, dann stellt sie dich durch.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn du die aber ein wenig umschmeichelst, dann stellt sie dich durch.



hehehe - koin stress-hab se...


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh....er wird jetzt zum POC Jünger.....ob er sein Leitwill schon hat??
> 
> G.


 
klar hab ich das leitwill schon 

an diese helmfarbe dacht ich


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. März 2010)

uuuuuh-sodala. telefongespräch ausgeführt. also najaaa-des wird knapp. wenn er sei nais audo niad bis dahin hat, wirds nix, wenn scho dann scho.
naja.
ich kumm dienstag af jeden fall mal hamm, dann seng ma scho. wenn niad, foa i hald daham a weng rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2010)

wenn ich das sehe ... und dann vom fenster rausschaue 






soll ich den noch schnell bestellen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2010)

Ja bestell ihn......aber bedenke in 10 Jahren, wenn man Bilder davon sieht wird man über dich spötteln

@Stefan: Bist du gestern knapp am Kemnather Freeridegebiet vorbeihefahren???....mit dem Auto

G


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2010)

der grüne wär noch schlimmer


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2010)

Ja, Orangsch ist besser....fallst mal bei der "Stadt" anfängst paßt er auch gut zur Restkleidung....und bei Autobahnarbeiten schützt er vor Lärm

So ich geh jetzt dann zum Freeridetrainig nach Kem, da ist sandiger, auch bei Nässe sauberer Boden....und werd mir nen neuen Dropsprung schaufeln...und styln üben

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2010)

wie war das ist ...


----------



## LB Stefan (28. März 2010)

@jörg

wer wo was maschine?

Wennst mir mal erzählst wo denn das genau ist, dann kann i dir sagen ob i da mitn auto war... aber ich denk mal eher net... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. März 2010)

ach jörg- kann ich mal, nächste woche natürlich, vorbeikommen und mir a paar (tausend wahrscheinlich) bilder ziehn? dann besorg ich mir noch nen stick...


----------



## speedy_j (28. März 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ach jörg- kann ich mal, nächste woche natürlich, vorbeikommen und mir a paar (tausend wahrscheinlich) bilder ziehn? dann besorg ich mir noch nen stick...



könnt ihr eure pornobildersammlerwut nicht per pm klären. die jugend, völlig schamlos.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ach jörg- kann ich mal, nächste woche natürlich, vorbeikommen und mir a paar (tausend wahrscheinlich) bilder ziehn? dann besorg ich mir noch nen stick...



Hast dir wieder eine schlechte Woche ausgesucht....bin die Woche ab MIttag in der Arbeit und Vormittag net zuhause....

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> könnt ihr eure pornobildersammlerwut nicht per pm klären. die jugend, völlig schamlos.



ah, mist. ich dachte wenn ichs so dreist öffentlich mach merkts keiner...

@jörg:alles klar-läufst mir ja niad davo...


----------



## speedy_j (28. März 2010)

ich weiss doch sofort, wo ich einschreiten muss, damit ich auch welche ab bekomme.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie war das ist ...



Du liest die Artikel in der Panorama
Uber die Leserbriefe, Gämschenklein und den Erbsecomic komm ich nie raus was Buchstaben angeht.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (28. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich weiss doch sofort, wo ich einschreiten muss, damit ich auch welche ab bekomme.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du liest die Artikel in der Panorama
> Uber die Leserbriefe, Gämschenklein und den Erbsecomic komm ich nie raus was Buchstaben angeht.
> 
> G.


 
berner oberland muss man lesen  faszinierende gegend


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. März 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du liest die Artikel in der Panorama
> 
> G.



ich war jetzt auch grad fasziniert...mussts sofort auch lesen...

@speedy & schuh: nix gibt's, selber schaun macht laune


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich war jetzt auch grad fasziniert...mussts sofort auch lesen...


 
kommst mit? ... will da hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. März 2010)

Ich hab heut unterm biken geduscht... mit Hardcorewaschgang (Hagel).

Leider hab ich Duschgel, Shampoo und Handtuch vergessen...  das war dann kurz drauf beim zweiten Waschgang in Action.  


Geil wars trotzdem und was ist nun mit Bozen nach Ostern??


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> kommst mit? ... will da hin



wär prima! wär ich frale dabei


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. März 2010)

kann ich eigentlich eine notfall-ausweich-lösung planen, falls ich beim andi nicht mit runter komm? 
in der art mit dem zug zum eMan oder speedy am donnerstag? oder letztes vertrauen auf den jörg?
mir is grad eh schleierhaft, wie ich mim andi donnerstag nacht in einem auto schlaf, falls es klappt ...


----------



## speedy_j (30. März 2010)

planen kannst du schon, nur wirst du fast nur beim jörg mitfahren können. eman und ich bleiben länger und die autos werden voll sein. haben beide zwei räder plus wintersportausrüstung dabei. dazu kommt, das wir noch nicht mal wissen wohin und das wetter schaut an allen orten nicht gerade einladend aus.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. März 2010)

@speedy: jap, das ihr länger bleibt war klar, rauf wär ich schon wieder mindestens mim andi gekommen. aber danke!
das wetter-auweh. ich schau aus moralischen gründen schon gar nicht...

ach-ihr wisst doch (oder ich): KEINE PANIK!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. März 2010)

soderla!
also andi houd sei neues großes nu niad-nimmt mich aber trotzdem mit 
deswegen brauchen wir wohl schon ab donnerstag a unterkunft, genau aus welchem grunde (und anderen) er dich JÖRG schon ständig versucht zu erreichen...tut er aber nicht.
jap.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2010)

Das er mich net telefonisch erreicht liegt daran das ich halt net daheim bin.
Hmmh...da ansich alles schon wieder so unvorplanmäßig verläuft hab ich eigentlich genau heut Mittag umgeplant und hab das über die Feiertage irgendwie jetzt abgeschrieben
Bin außerdem ja Donnerstag bis Abend noch in der Arbeit.

Naja, jetzt muß ich mal auf eine andere Antwort warten und dann kann ich jetzt erst wieder überlegeen ob ich mich wieder umentscheide....usw.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. März 2010)

auweh. oh nein...!

ja,hmm...20% regenwahrscheinlichkeit in bozen....
ma wois niad...


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2010)

wetter ist sehr suboptimal angesagt .... relativ kalt und samstag regen ... aber alternative gibts halt net wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wär prima! wär ich frale dabei


 

ich werd dich dran erinnern


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2010)

Soderla, also für mich hat sichs jetzt so ergeben das nur noch Nachosternpozentermine in Frage kommen.

@Stefan und hierseiende: Wie schauts denn mit einer österlichen Steinwaldtestrund am langen WoEnd aus??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2010)

was sind nachosterntermine?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was sind nachosterntermine?



Bis zu dem Zeitpukt als ich des schrieb alles nach den Feiertagen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. März 2010)

geh kumm Jörg. entscheid dich doch numal um 
ich stell mit sicherheit den trödel-und-gemütlichkeits-faktor dar!!! 

ich kriech ja jetzt scho aufm zahnfleisch...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> geh kumm Jörg. entscheid dich doch numal um
> ich stell mit sicherheit den trödel-und-gemütlichkeits-faktor dar!!!
> 
> ich kriech ja jetzt scho aufm zahnfleisch...



Hmmh...da hät ich den Andy wohl eher anrufen sollen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. März 2010)

ja, hehe-hab ich auch grad gmacht-da wird ma so einiges klar 

aber paperlapapp-des geht scho nu.


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2010)

so, zwei zimmer sind reserviert. wenn der jörg jetzt auch noch mit will, dann sollte er sich mal dazu äußern.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. März 2010)

hallo. ich bin's. der Jörg! ich habe im moment keinen internetzugang und musss deshalb vom otti aus schreiben. Ich möchte mit! Bitte buche für mich ein zimmer! Ich freue mich sehr!


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hallo. ich bin's. der Jörg! ich habe im moment keinen internetzugang und musss deshalb vom otti aus schreiben. Ich möchte mit! Bitte buche für mich ein zimmer! Ich freue mich sehr!



wie ernst darf man das denn nehmen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. März 2010)

ah-jetzt ich wieder 
perfekt speedy! danke fürs reservieren!


...in starwars hats doch auch geklappt...


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2010)

wenn ich das gewusst hätte. aber mit star wars kenn ich mich gar nicht aus.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. März 2010)

neusorgianer sind wohl nicht empfänglich für die macht...

öh-mal nebenbei-wie wird denn des, habts ihr da a bissl an plan? 
also quasi wollt ihr rumballern  oder komod auch (überwiegend) andere trails als kohlern ?

@carre-les des mal und stell doch mal kontakt zum andi her!!


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2010)

zumindest haben wir ne karte 

und ballern um die jahreszeit is riskant ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. März 2010)

ah sehr schön! 
ich hab nämlich irgendwie lust auf experimente und abenteuer, hehe...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, zwei zimmer sind reserviert. wenn der jörg jetzt auch noch mit will, dann sollte er sich mal dazu äußern.



Hmmh...also des hier war die letzte Nachricht von euch 



> so mädels,
> 
> der eman und ich haben uns mal auf einen ablauf für ostern geeignigt.
> freitag wird es los gehen, in aller früh und dann erst mal ins tessin, also lugano, lado maggiore etc. wird eher tourenlastig. außer wir finden noch eine unmenge an seilbahnen.
> ...



Und jetzt liest man das ihr doch über Ostern fahrt 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2010)

äh-sagts a mal. webcam-mässig: kann des sein, dass da noch massig schnee liegt? da unten?


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2010)

@jörg
der eman ist dran schuld! 

@steinwaldjunge
bleib mal ganz locker, die bedingungen sind ungefähr so, wie letztes jahr.

@mitfahrende
nehmt mal eure wanderschue mit, sonntag soll vorerst sehr bescheiden vom wetter ausfallen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. April 2010)

Gibt es schon ne Info ab wann Ihr in Bozen seid und fährt jemand nach Ostern runter? Allein ists a bissl zach...


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2010)

wir fahren nun schon morgen nach bozen und schauen am montag, wo das wetter am besten ist und fahren dann da hin. also vielleicht gardasee, tessin oder was weiss ich.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...also des hier war die letzte Nachricht von euch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
du hast aber auch nie wirklich was genaues gesagt ....

wenns nach ostern nach bozen willst, dann könn mer immer noch verhandeln  will eh mal nach meran und so ... 

@speedy ... wanderschuhe komm ich jetzt nimmer wirklich ran


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @steinwaldjunge
> bleib mal ganz locker, die bedingungen sind ungefähr so, wie letztes jahr.


 
japp letztes jahr lag auch sehr weit runter schnee. wolftal zu fahrn is denk ich mal heuer net möglich. in jenesien werden wir sicherlich mit schnee konfrontiert. kohlern geht ...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du hast aber auch nie wirklich was genaues gesagt ....



.....denke von mir wars als einziger klar über Ostern und evtl. notfalls unter der Woche drauf....weils ja dann urplötzlich mit, über Ostern ist mist und erstmal wo anders hin, anging.
Aber egal, net so schlimm, werd meinen Urlaub schon nutzen
Mit Meran wirds wohl noch nichts werden...wenn man sich zur Zeit die Webcäms anschaut.
Hab mich nämlich schonmal kundig gemacht, weil ich ein paar flowigere Strecken brauche
Aber tu mal austschekkn
Werd da nämlich im Juni dorten sein

Trotzdem viel Spaß und gutes Wetter wünsch ich euch

G.


----------



## honkman (1. April 2010)

Hi Leute,
so, da ich nun auch mal das Forum entdeckt habe, klinke ich mich mal ein. 
Ich wünsch erstmal viel Spaß beim Biken über Ostern. Am Oko liegt ja noch a weng viel Schnee oben. 
War letzte Woche bis Freitag Biken am Gardasee und vorher 2 Tage am Kalterer See (Südtirol) und am Gardasee gehts bis ca. 1300 m Höhe OK, dann liegt da halt auch noch Schnee (nur für die, die da hin möchten). 

@Jörg: komm halt mal zum Oko zum Schneeschippen, dann is der auch schneller weg. 

Ich wünsch euch was,
Peter vom Bullhead House


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2010)

oh, mir fällt grad was auf...sollt wer zufällig ne boxxer-achse haben, bitte vorsichtshalber mal mitnehmen 
zweiten satz bremsen hab ich diesmal selbst dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2010)

Na, der Andy hat ja wahrscheinlich 2 Räder dabei...die Totemachse müßte doch passen, oder??

@Honkman: Toller Name 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na, der Andy hat ja wahrscheinlich 2 Räder dabei...die Totemachse müßte doch passen, oder??
> 
> @Honkman: Toller Name
> 
> G.



hmm, könnt sein. könnt, die domain passt niad, naja...


...und mit sehnsüchtigem blick wandert mein blick gegen den steinwaldrücken, hinter dem mein treuer gefährte diesmal nicht die reise mit antritt ...


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2010)

@eman
treffpunkt kohlernbahn oder pension? 9 uhr ist fast noch eh weng früh, da es recht schattig sein wird. machen wir lieber 10 uhr? da kann ich ne stunde länger schlafen.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2010)

klar 10 uhr reicht ... lässt mir zeit für komplett bundesstrasse 

dhler is fertig ... innenlager neu, kette ritzel und blatt neu, kefü neu, bremsflüssigkeit neu, lenker neu und ne ks 950 R eingebaut -> kommt aber an den singlespeeder irgendwann

säge fürn lenker nehm ich mal mit ... 760 mm is zwar nen erhabenes gefühl, glaub aber nicht das kurven damit nen spass sind bzw ich damit zurecht komme


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2010)

na denn...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2010)

mountain of hell ... 
wenn ichs net bald angreife machs ich nimmer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2010)

hmm, da hat er mal nur die halbe frage beantwortet...man darf gespannt sein....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2010)

Jetzt weis ichs!!!hahaaa!
Jörg du verarscht uns doch schon den ganzen tag, oder??
so wie heut jeder jeden? is doch klar!
na dann-morgen um zehn in bozn


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ichs!!!hahaaa!
> Jörg du verarscht uns doch schon den ganzen tag, oder??
> so wie heut jeder jeden? is doch klar!
> na dann-morgen um zehn in bozn



Ne ich bin schon hier
Muß ja mal den Schuu5000 durch den Steinwald führen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2010)

hmm, na gut.

schu!!!! zefix-da bin ich da, und dann doch wieder nicht 
wann wird denn des wos mit uns amal...?


----------



## schu2000 (1. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> säge fürn lenker nehm ich mal mit ... 760 mm is zwar nen erhabenes gefühl, glaub aber nicht das kurven damit nen spass sind bzw ich damit zurecht komme



Hab mich ja eh scho die ganze Zeit gefragt, wie Du mit so an schmalen lenker fahren kannst  



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne ich bin schon hier
> Muß ja mal den Schuu5000 durch den Steinwald führen
> 
> G.



 oder doch ein Aprilscherz?? 



Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> schu!!!! zefix-da bin ich da, und dann doch wieder nicht
> wann wird denn des wos mit uns amal...?



Des klappt scho noch mit uns zwaa


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. April 2010)

Viel Spass in Bozen!

Wenn kein Wunder passiert wirds nix bei mir nach Ostern. Alle keine Zeit oder kein Bock oder kein Geld...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. April 2010)

jepp jepp von mir a viel spass jungs! 

Und kommts mer heile wieder


----------



## littledevil (2. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne ich bin schon hier
> Muß ja mal den Schuu5000 durch den Steinwald führen
> 
> G.



Dann kannst ja mal berichten, dürfte noch bisschen Schnee liegen..


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Dann kannst ja mal berichten, dürfte noch bisschen Schnee liegen..



Komme gerade aus dem Fichtel vom Klettern. Püttnersweg zB. ist vollkommen schneefrei und trocken gewesen...zumindest da wo ich war
Fahr halt morgen mit. Machen ein wenig Felsenrunterfahren auf der klassischen Steinwaldrunde.
Wobei Vogelfelsen wohl wegfallen wird.
"Muß" (  ) selber auch mim Dh´ler fahren.

G.


----------



## franzam (2. April 2010)

Von Platte Richtung Waldhaus is es stellenweise noch nix mit Fahren. Sulz bis 30cm Höhe. Ansonsten halt etwas nass und stellenweise liegen ein paar Bäume/spitzen im Weg.
Ach ja, ab und zu war natürlich der Harvester unterwegs
Stand heute Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Von Platte Richtung Waldhaus is es stellenweise noch nix mit Fahren. Sulz bis 30cm Höhe. Ansonsten halt etwas nass und stellenweise liegen ein paar Bäume/spitzen im Weg.
> Ach ja, ab und zu war natürlich der Harvester unterwegs
> Stand heute Nachmittag



Wiewaswo.....auf dem Bergabsingletrail schauts noch so aus?
Bist du auch Kibitzstein gefahren???...dann ist ja Katzentrögel noch schlechter!!!!

G.


----------



## franzam (2. April 2010)

Naja, es halt nix mit flow, wenn man stückweise schieben muß

Kibitzstein sollte gehen, bins aber heute nicht gefahren. Katzentrögel schätz ich eher schlecht ein


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Naja, es halt nix mit flow, wenn man stückweise schieben muß
> 
> Kibitzstein sollte gehen, bins aber heute nicht gefahren. Katzentrögel schätz ich eher schlecht ein



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....verdammt verdammt....dann ist vielleicht Fichtl doch besser....hmmmh.....verdammt

G.


----------



## littledevil (2. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus dem Fichtel vom Klettern. Püttnersweg zB. ist vollkommen schneefrei und trocken gewesen...zumindest da wo ich war
> Fahr halt morgen mit. Machen ein wenig Felsenrunterfahren auf der klassischen Steinwaldrunde.
> Wobei Vogelfelsen wohl wegfallen wird.
> "Muß" (  ) selber auch mim Dh´ler fahren.
> ...



Laut meinem Zeitplan muss ich morgen spätestens um 12 daheim sein, von daher wirds leider nichts. Aber evtl gaht ja am Restwochenende noch mal was zam.
Was macht der Pumptrack?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Laut meinem Zeitplan muss ich morgen spätestens um 12 daheim sein, von daher wirds leider nichts. Aber evtl gaht ja am Restwochenende noch mal was zam.
> Was macht der Pumptrack?



War vorhin mal hinten zur Überprüfung und Planung...ist alles immernoch superweicher Wiesenboden mit Schlamm 
Braucht noch bis der gesättigte Boden trocknet um überhaupt was machen zu können.

G.


----------



## littledevil (2. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War vorhin mal hinten zur Überprüfung und Planung...ist alles immernoch superweicher Wiesenboden mit Schlamm
> Braucht noch bis der gesättigte Boden trocknet um überhaupt was machen zu können.
> 
> G.



Beim Wastl wirds noch ähnlich sein.
Naja wird schon werden.
Bin schonmal froh dass man hier in den niederen Lagen schon im Wald fahren kann


----------



## OLB Carre (3. April 2010)

haben mit bozen gekniffen... ****n wetter... hier in Regensburg is dafür traumhaft...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2010)

@Franzam: Da wir ja keine Weichmemmen sind haben wir es dennoch riskiert.
Im Katzentrögel liegt  ein Doppelbaum drin
Und am Kibitztrail ist jetzt der Forststraßenteil unten rel. ungemütlich
Die Hochfahrereien gehen ja absolut proplos....nur runterwärts und auf der Ebenen sind ein paar Spaßbremsen drin

G.


----------



## schu2000 (3. April 2010)

Spaßbremsen? Da ham sich lauter kleine Männchen im Boden versteckt, die die Reifen festgehalten haben, während man gefahren is 
Aber Steinwald macht Spaaaaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2010)

Schau mal auf meine Fotos. 
Hab da dieses Bild in Größer kannste runterladen.





G


----------



## schu2000 (3. April 2010)

Muchas gracias 
Video wird grad hochgeladen. Hat ja nur ca. 140MB, HD braucht viiiiel Platz, dauert deswegen noch a bissl. Ich meld mich dann nochmal!

P.S.: Einkehr beim Zrenner war auch sehr lecker


----------



## franzam (4. April 2010)

Tia, zum Felsen fahren hatte ich leider zu viel Schiss 
@schu: welches video wo?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Tia, zum Felsen fahren hatte ich leider zu viel Schiss
> @schu: welches video wo?



Ein Privatvideo

Was macht den eigentlich dein Sandsteinbruch.....bzw. welche Koordies hat denn der, damit man mal bei Gugl Örs schauen kann????

G.


----------



## franzam (4. April 2010)

Sandsteinbruch???? häh? Was meinst du genau?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Sandsteinbruch???? häh? Was meinst du genau?



Du erwähntest doch irgendwann mal sowas oder irre ich mich da!?!?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. April 2010)

MMh, vll. meinst du das:





http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/BayernViewer2.0/index.cgi?rw=4523650&hw=5524420&layer=DOP&step=1


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2010)

Na, des sieht doch schonmal nach was aus was ich meinen könnt 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schau mal auf meine Fotos.
> Hab da dieses Bild in Größer kannste runterladen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sauber sauber!!  

Und von wo aus los gefahren??? Mitte oder von gaaaanz hinten ?


----------



## schu2000 (4. April 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und von wo aus los gefahren??? Mitte oder von gaaaanz hinten ?



Mitte...den Part für todesmutige hab ich dem Jörg überlassen


----------



## LB Stefan (5. April 2010)

Ah okay


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. April 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Mitte...den Part für todesmutige hab ich dem Jörg überlassen



sehr schön, hehehe-da muss schon noch ein bisschen abstand zu den steinwaldjungs herrschen 

...und im übrigen:

hey mir san wieda dou!!! 
zumindest da andi und ich.
super sahne wetter, einmal bisschen nass aber nur oben und dann auch erst ganz am schluss abends aber auf jeden fall gute entscheidung doch zu fahren!! wetterbericht kam uns aber entgegen, da da nicht so viel aufm kohlern los war, erst heut dann...
viele strecken ausprobiert, und keine nenneswerten verluste ausser jeden tag dreimal was von speedys bike und heute konnt ers dann scho fst wegschmeissn, hihihi.

nur eins war extremst-mega-doof: jörg und stefan waren nicht dabei. ihr zwei habts echt gefehlt! des machma so nimma!
drei: da suppen-tschii nämlich auch (obwohl ich mir schon vorstelln kann, dass er mit keinem mitfahren will, bei denen man dann erdäpfl im zimmer anpflanzen kann, nachdems da warn)!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2010)

War heut an unserem Spezialfelsen
Konnte heute als Fichtlbuo zumindest mal die leichtere der noch auszustehenden Abfahrten machen
Die Andere nur zur Hälfte, weil ich zuviel Zeit für die Erste vertrödelt hab.
Also die durch die Scharte ist befahren....von ganz oben natürlich


@LD und Carre: Langsam trocknet der Garten, aber man sinkt immernoch ein.
Hab mir heute schon 100kg Sand gekauft.
Etwas Erde habt ihr net zufällig übrig

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. April 2010)

Schöne Fotos aus Bozen.... bin neidisch da hier wieder mal nix zusammenging und jetzt eh schon wieder die Arbeit ruft.

Wenigstens war ich über Ostern ein paar Tage beim crossen. Da war das Wetter auch besser als angesagt.


----------



## Supah Gee (7. April 2010)

heyhey muss hier auch mal wieder was schreiben net dass ihr denkt mich gibts nimma...

sehr schöne bilder 
muss ich nächstes jahr auch wieder mit!

schöne Grüße @all und c ya


----------



## littledevil (7. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War heut an unserem Spezialfelsen
> Konnte heute als Fichtlbuo zumindest mal die leichtere der noch auszustehenden Abfahrten machen
> Die Andere nur zur Hälfte, weil ich zuviel Zeit für die Erste vertrödelt hab.
> Also die durch die Scharte ist befahren....von ganz oben natürlich
> ...



Oha, Sand? Für die Strandbar?
Wegen Erde musst mal zu unserem Neubau W-Hof Richtung Rodenzenreuth vorbei fahren.. da wird grade Erde verschoben in großen Mengen..
Sag mal Bescheid, dann helf ich auch bei der Gartenarbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Oha, Sand? Für die Strandbar?
> Wegen Erde musst mal zu unserem Neubau W-Hof Richtung Rodenzenreuth vorbei fahren.. da wird grade Erde verschoben in großen Mengen..
> Sag mal Bescheid, dann helf ich auch bei der Gartenarbeit



Meine neue Methode ist jetzt an den matschigen Stellen tiefe Löcher graben, diese dann mit verschiedenartigen Gesteinen die im Garten rumliegen zuzufüllen und übrieg bleibt Erdmaterial.
Dummerweise ist der Boden so klebrig das ich ihn wohl mit 50% Sand mischen mus damit er net überall kleben bleibt.
Zwischen Waldershof in Rotzreut baut ihr jetzt auch noch ne Halle hin....das Geschäft scheint ja gut zu laufen

G.


----------



## littledevil (10. April 2010)

Läuft!


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2010)

so auch wieder da ...

trip hat gepasst 

4 tage DH bozen ... wetter fast opti und besser als befürchtet 

3 tage Bergauftreten am Gardasee. Wetter hätt net besser sein können. Hotel war 550 hm übern Wasser ... net unbedingt toll wenn man am Wasser angekommen weiß das man noch net fertig ist  aber hat gepasst .. höhenmeterpeakwert 2300  am mittwoch

-> der speedy hat mich dann verlassen 

hab dann noch in der meraner gegend das longfalltal befahren ... is immer wieder schön. der anstieg da hinauf ist allerdings schon nen brett.

zum schluß optimalstes Wetter am Schnalstaler Gletscher  geil wenn der schnee im unteren bereich auffirnt und man "nur" brutale kraft braucht um zu surfen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2010)

Ja kaum bist du da schneits wieder



> -> der speedy hat mich dann verlassen



Der Arme


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2010)

ich hab doch das schöne wetter extra für dich da unten gelassen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2010)

Wehe wenn nicht.....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2010)

aber du musst es dann mitbringen !!


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. April 2010)

weiss man schon was, ab wann der Lift am Oko wieder Räder mitnimmt?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## honkman (11. April 2010)

Hi alle,
heut gab's kurz Schneesturm am Oko (hat wohl der EMan mitgebracht). Der Lift macht wohl erst am 30.4. wieder auf, vorher kriegens die am Lift nicht gebacken (müssen ja erst wieder die Überstunden aus dem Winter abbauen, etc.). Vorher müsst ihr halt alle strampeln um rauf zu kommen.

Liftnews auch auf: www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2010)

1. Mai denk ich ... auch wenns früher gehen würd ... der winter war lang und die wollen auch mal frei haben 


->>> gleichzeitig selber gedanke 

-> mitgebracht haben kann ich nix da ich nur bis rgbg gefahrn bin und hier grad ne geile tour auf salztrockenen trails gefahrn bin


----------



## honkman (11. April 2010)

momentan steht am Lift 29.4. , aber kann sich ja auch schnell ändern. Letztes Jahr war der Lift ja gleich am Anfang 3 Wochen kaputt. Im Wald gibts ja momentan auch noch einige Schneefelder.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2010)

warum sollten die am donnerstag aufmachen ... unwahrscheinlich ... 1.Mai und Samstag passt 

sprich mal nicht immer so mit nem unterton vom lift ... letztes jahr ... die 3 wochen hatten ja einen grund. das nicht erkannt wurde das beide stromrichter kapputt gingen war halt pech. im winter wär natürlich mehr geld in die hand genommen worden um die sache zu beschleunigen.

ich seh es immer noch als geschenk das der lift räder mitnimmt


----------



## honkman (11. April 2010)

Ich weiß ja, dass es letztes Jahr seinen Grund hatte. Wegen dem Unterton: leider gab es halt auch im Winter immer wieder Probleme mit den Verantwortlichen, weil der Liftbetreiber mit den Betrieben hier vor Ort (nicht nur uns!!) selten kommuniziert und nicht nur wir sind deswegen öfters irritiert! Es geht da halt nicht nur um's Biken, sondern grundsätzlich darum, dass in der Region zu oft gegeneinander gearbeitet wird als miteinander. Gruß, Peter


----------



## speedy_j (11. April 2010)

puh, war das kalt heute. nachdem ich ja nun dachte ich wäre die woche in form, habe ich mich mal wieder weiter weg vom heimatort gewagt. aufm zahnfleisch bin ich zurück gekommen. irgendwie hat der eman einen kleinen atomreaktor eingebaut. erst fährt er am gardasee immer vorne weg und dann schaut er am ende immer noch erholt aus.  

@eman
sortier mal deine bilder und stell mal ein paar fahrbilder rein, wenn die was geworden sind!
kannst du die touren auch nach höhe/zeit grafisch darstellen?


----------



## schu2000 (11. April 2010)

So wie der eman bergauf fährt dürfte er wohl eher nen Warpkern haben, ein Atomreaktor reicht doch da nicht mehr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2010)

ich bin heut förmlich durchn wald geflogen ... geiles feeling wenn bergauffahren einfach so geht. kalt wars net wenn man passend angezogen ist und fast immer sonne.

trails staubtrocken, egoFM auf den ohren und megaflow im kopf *gg* hrrr hrrr 

alles kopfsache leider ...


----------



## LB Stefan (11. April 2010)

@ eman wo warst denn unterwegs heut?? 

Schöne Bilder!!


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2010)

rgbg ... eigentlich muss ich gar nimmer heimkommen zu den sch... steinen


----------



## LB Stefan (11. April 2010)

Stimmt und zum sch... Schnee


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .. höhenmeterpeakwert 2300  am mittwoch
> 
> -> der speedy hat mich dann verlassen




Sorry, aber ich hätte dich schon viel eher verlassen glaub ich denn den Mittwoch hätt ich gar nicht überlebt 


Wo warste denn in Regensburg unterwegs? Wenn Du nicht so brutal drauf wärst könnt man ja mal miteinander fahren aber so is es wohl keine perfekte Idee...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. April 2010)

demotiviert mich irgendwie, wenn ich vom eMan lese: "durch den wald geflogen" "bergaufahren einfach so geht" 
da gehts mir eher so wie unserm guten speedy-und hätts gestern auch fast nicht mehr heimgschafft von ner großen würzburg-tour.
allerdings krieg ich hier ein erfolgserlebnis: nach saisonstart mit bozen muss ich hier zurück ganz vorne fahrn-und dann kommt laange keiner von den jungs  eMan-feeling!
schon witzig!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2010)

@POPEFAN:Schaut nach Steinwald aus.

Bin die Tage auch mal durchs gesamte Fichtl geradelt.
Hab sogar über 900Hms mim Dhler zusammengebracht
An ein paar Stellen liegt schon noch gut Schnee
Wobei des weniger nervig war als die überall über dem Weg liegenden Bäume
Hab auch eine größere Aufräumaktion getätigt, wobei ich nur die Hälfte davon geschafft hab alleine...bis mir die Piste ausging


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. April 2010)

@ jörg, nee ist Kösser kurz nach den Treppen oben noch bevor man wieder auf die Straße raus kommt...
Stimmt Bäume waren auch a paar net zuuuuu viele aber es reicht ja schon einer an der falschen Stelle um einen den ganzen FLOW zu zerstören


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg, nee ist Kösser kurz nach den Treppen oben noch bevor man wieder auf die Straße raus kommt...



Ahhh....das heißt du bist nicht durchgekommen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. April 2010)

Doch bin ich ... hab dann noch mal hoch geschoben und das Bild gemacht. War ganz schön aufwändig die Reifenspuren zu retuschieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2010)

Ach so

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. April 2010)




----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2010)

spielerei ...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wo warste denn in Regensburg unterwegs? Wenn Du nicht so brutal drauf wärst könnt man ja mal miteinander fahren aber so is es wohl keine perfekte Idee...


 
brutal drauf bin ich doch net ...warum sollt ich nen megaflow net nutzen ... so nen feeling hat man net oft im jahr wenn alles passt  ... natürlich geht das nur mit musik auf den ohren

unterwegs war ich im Westen im üblichen bereich bis räuberhöhle. die traildichte is unübertroffen, hoffentlich bleibt das auch so


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> brutal drauf bin ich doch net ...warum sollt ich nen megaflow net nutzen ... so nen feeling hat man net oft im jahr wenn alles passt  ... natürlich geht das nur mit musik auf den ohren
> 
> unterwegs war ich im Westen im üblichen bereich bis räuberhöhle. die traildichte is unübertroffen, hoffentlich bleibt das auch so



Im Westen kenn ich ja fast gar nix ausser E... ist das mehr CC oder FR?


----------



## kovske (12. April 2010)

Hey Eman merkst was? Keiner will mit dir fahren, weil du immer so schnell an Berg nauf trittst....;-)


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2010)

gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. April 2010)

Da müssen wir Ihm mal am Abend nen gescheiten Rausch anhängen dann ist er am nächsten Tag nimmer so gamsig drauf und lässts auch gmiatlicher angehn


----------



## heifisch (12. April 2010)

Hätt nochma ne Frage. Welche Schutzausrüstung ist denn am Ochsenkopf Pflicht? Über Sinn brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Da müssen wir Ihm mal am Abend nen gescheiten Rausch anhängen dann ist er am nächsten Tag nimmer so gamsig drauf und lässts auch gmiatlicher angehn


 
ne zu viel alk is nix ... aber ich hab abends sogar dein immer erwähntes gläschen wein getrunken am gardasee. 
ich geh mit meinen mitfahreren immer ganz lieb um ... denk ich  ... bergauf muss eh jeder sein tempo


----------



## kovske (12. April 2010)

.....und an kaugummi vorm einschlafen ned vergessn


----------



## speedy_j (12. April 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Hätt nochma ne Frage. Welche Schutzausrüstung ist denn am Ochsenkopf Pflicht? Über Sinn brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren.



standard dh wäre schon angebracht. 


zum thema eman:
bisher hat er noch nie gemeckert, das jemand zu langsam gewesen wäre und wartet auch immer brav. von daher fahre ich weiterhin mit ihm.


----------



## heifisch (12. April 2010)

Das ist mir klar. Wenn ich dann dahin fahre hab ich das auch an. Aber mein Bruder möchte es evntl mal versuchen da runter zu fahren. Da aber ein CC-Bike hat wird er wohl recht langsam unterwegs sein.  Deswegen die Frage, was Plicht ist. Aber Pflicht scheint es ja nicht zu geben.


----------



## schu2000 (12. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> zum thema eman:
> bisher hat er noch nie gemeckert, das jemand zu langsam gewesen wäre und wartet auch immer brav. von daher fahre ich weiterhin mit ihm.



man muss sich dann aber auf sprüche wie "na unterwegs noch nen kaffee getrunken" einstellen


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2010)

ne den spruch verwende ich nur bergab ... glaub ich  und nur bei leuten die das verkraften 

@heifisch ... dem lift is es egal wie du da runter fährst ... offiziell aber mindestens mit helm ...

http://www.sommerrodelbahn-ochsenkopf.de/Bikerangebot/folder_single_trail003.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (12. April 2010)

Ok, vielen Dank.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. April 2010)

Ach wenn nur so Sprüche kommen dann bin ich nicht aufs Maul gefallen und dann kommt ein Spruch zurück.

Aber ich bin nicht der Bergaufmensch... 600 HM ist schon viel für nen Tag....


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Aber ich bin nicht der Bergaufmensch... 600 HM ist schon viel für nen Tag....


 

... ganze 600 hm


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... ganze 600 hm



Ich bin 2004 mal bergauf gefahren in Saalbach Hinterglemm zu ner Almhütte weil da war grillen für Hotelgäste. Bin mit meinem damaligen Downhiller gefahren und da haben die anderen gemeint es wären 600 HM am Stück gewesen. Das war hart und ich war fertig ohne Ende als ich oben ankam...

Der Hotelguide hat mir dann aber respekt gezollt und mir nebenbei verraten das die anderen Hotelgäste gewettet haben ob ich durchhalte oder nicht... 

Beim Runterfahren war ich dann der erste 


2008 im Fichtelgebirge haben wir uns wo hin shutteln lassen und von da an gings nicht mehr so viel am Stück bergauf. Sowas is kein Problem...


----------



## franzam (12. April 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ach wenn nur so Sprüche kommen dann bin ich nicht aufs Maul gefallen und dann kommt ein Spruch zurück...



Wenn dann die Luft zum reden noch reicht...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2010)

so und jetzt reicht der schmarrn mal


----------



## speedy_j (12. April 2010)

bilder eman... bilder!!!


----------



## Stylo77 (12. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bilder eman... bilder!!!



gabs im osten keine


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2010)

ne beim honecker hat er gelernt das nur die stasi fotos schießen darf 

ich hab im moment ganz andere probs ...
singlespeeder bauen ja, nein, ja, nein, ja oder doch nein ....


----------



## speedy_j (12. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> singlespeeder bauen ja, nein, ja, nein, ja oder doch nein ....



ok ... neue blume

na dann kann das ja bei deiner entscheidungsfreude noch eine ganze weile in anspruch nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (12. April 2010)

Trittfrequenz zwischen 10 und 200 u/min? mag ja zwischendurch ganz spassig sein, aber andauernd


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2010)

genau das wollt ich jetzt net höhren ....


----------



## speedy_j (12. April 2010)

oh mei, bau das ding endlich auf!


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2010)

das wird soviel geld kosten das es dann weh tut wenn es einfach rumsteht ... und da ich ich bin werd ich es dann schon allein aus dem grund fahrn egal wie sch... es ist ...


----------



## kovske (13. April 2010)

du hast doch genug geld.....bau`s auf und hängs an die wand, so wie die andren projekte


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2010)

an die wand kommt sowas erst wenns ausreichend gefahrn wurde


----------



## franzam (13. April 2010)

trittfrequenztraining is ja auch lustig  
Ne mal ernst, wenn du momentan die Kohle hast und es Dir taugt, baus auf!


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2010)

das is keine frage des geldes ... sondern der logik


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2010)

2600 euro ... und hat netmal ne schaltung ... oh mei  
und laufräder nehm ich die alten crossmax sx ...

na mal drüber schlafen jetzt 

farbzusammenstellung wird übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (14. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 2600 euro ... und hat netmal ne schaltung ... oh mei



geht das net günstiger? was wird denn das für ein nobelhobel, wenn der dann nicht mal leicht ist?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2010)

So auch wieder zurück.
Hatten ihr auch den tollen jungen Kellner mit der Hand am Rücken
Und warum war der Speedy ständig so steif beim Rumlaufen (Augenzeugenbericht der Wirtin)
Die erste Kohlernabfahrt ist immer wieder ein "boah...bin ich schlecht drauf" Gefühl

Klassikerfoto....





Mit tatkräftiger Localunterstützung auch gleich am ersten Tag wieder alle Trails gefunden
Und den der Rittentrails hab ich als meinen Lieblingstrail rausgefiltert.





So und jetzt kann des Wetter hier auch wieder besser sein

@Eman: Bau dir halt ein MBFixi....des hat noch keinen...ist SS³ und ist billiger

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> geht das net günstiger? was wird denn das für ein nobelhobel, wenn der dann nicht mal leicht ist?


 
11,5 kg ... sattelstütze und pedale sind die schwersten brocken ... aber im vergleich zum mbuzi werd ich damit fliegen 

übrigends hab ich grad den rahmen dazu gekauft  und neben mir stehen


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So auch wieder zurück.


 
hmm ihr seit doch erst am sonntag abend gefahrn? und jetzt schon weider da


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ihr seit doch erst am sonntag abend gefahrn? und jetzt schon weider da



Bei mehr wie 3Tagen braucht man einen Ruhetag (der normale Durchschnittsmensch ) und dann wärs zu lang geworden.
Hatten am ersten Tag schon fast 50km am Buckl....und sogar über 200Hms
Pahh...und ich hab gleich mal Speedyiert und hatte masiven Luftverlust mit kaputten Reifen und 2 abgerissenen Speichen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 11,5 kg ... sattelstütze und pedale sind die schwersten brocken



eggbeater reichen doch völlig aus und die versenkbare stütze brauchst auch net.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pahh...und ich hab gleich mal Speedyiert und hatte masiven Luftverlust mit kaputten Reifen und 2 abgerissenen Speichen
> 
> G.



also vom luftverlust bin ich dieses mal verschont geblieben. hab mal wieder auf die kraft von maxxis gesetzt und schon funzt das. mit den abgerissenen speichen kann ich aber mithalten

hat die wirtin das echt gesagt? vielleicht sollte ich mich doch noch mal anschauen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (14. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hat die wirtin das echt gesagt? vielleicht sollte ich mich doch noch mal anschauen lassen.



einfach mal das Korsett ausziehen?



Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> eggbeater reichen doch völlig aus und die versenkbare stütze brauchst auch net.


 
es gibt bewährte dinge die man net ändert


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. April 2010)

Och schade... Sonntag bis einschließlich heute hätte ich frei gehabt. Wenn ich das gewusst hätt... paar Tage biken wären sehr nett gewesen und scheinbar war das Wetter im Gegensatz zu unsrem hier prima....


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> es gibt bewährte dinge die man net ändert





@Pyro: Niemand hat doch einfach unter der Woche frei...was arbeites du nommal??
So, jetzt muß ich mal wieder in den Osternoher Heldenthraed gukkn


G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. April 2010)

Och ich hab öfter unter der Woche frei... ganz besonders oft Montag, Dienstag und Mittwoch.

Was ich arbeite??

Ich habe eine eigene Firma für Veranstaltungstechnik - also Licht- und Tontechnik, Medientechnik, Pyrotechnik und Hifi-Zubehör. 
Veranstaltungen sind da meist von Donnerstag bis Sonntag...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ........ Pyrotechnik und Hifi-Zubehör.



Ahhhh....daher der Name.

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. April 2010)

Ja, den haben mir meine Kollegen verabreicht vor einigen Jahren seitdem ich staatl. geprüfter Pyrotechniker bin 


Hat also nix mit Zündler zu tun...


----------



## speedy_j (17. April 2010)

@eman
sollte sich die aschewolke nicht verziehen, müssen wir nächstes wochenende unbedingt in die berge. mal keine flugzeuge die die ruhe stören.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> sollte sich die aschewolke nicht verziehen, müssen wir nächstes wochenende unbedingt in die berge. mal keine flugzeuge die die ruhe stören.



Als ich zuvor von nen Freund heimgeradelt bin und daheim ankam genoss ich kurz den Sternenhimmel ohne rumgeblinke usw.

In München muss auch die Startbahnbeleuchtung aus sein denn sonst sieht man kurz nach der Dämmerung immer so nen Lichterschein am Himmel.


Ich habe Montag + Dienstag frei falls wer was vor hat...


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> sollte sich die aschewolke nicht verziehen, müssen wir nächstes wochenende unbedingt in die berge. mal keine flugzeuge die die ruhe stören.


 
schon erledigt ... du willst ja immer net mit mir  und es waren wirklich keine flugzeuge ...







samstag nen traum  ... heute das vergess ich lieber schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. April 2010)

Geile Fotos Eman... ich glaub ich muss mich mal mit Dir unterhalten was da neben biken noch alles geht.

Hier war heut das Wetter irgendwie komisch, klettern haben wir abgeblasen und dann bin ich nur in der Umgebung bissl radl gefahrn.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2010)

Pohhh...die Kamera kann sogar quadratische Bilder machen

War gerade eben mal ne Runde mit Freundin durchn den Steinwald drehen.
Im Großen und Ganzen schauts schon wieder besser aus als damals mim Schuh.
Die Fichtenbulldogs haben hauptsächlich die Forststraßenanteile kaputtet....
...und den KaTrö unten.
Die 2 Riesenbäume am KaTrö liegen immer noch drinn......aber ich war dennoch überrascht...es dibt doch noch vernüftig denkende Menschen

G.


----------



## franzam (19. April 2010)

Steinwald ist z.Z. irgendwie zu weit weg 
Kondition reicht nur noch bis zum Tillenberg


----------



## Magister (19. April 2010)

Weiß wer wie die Trails auf da Kösse ausschaun?

Greetz


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Steinwald ist z.Z. irgendwie zu weit weg
> Kondition reicht nur noch bis zum Tillenberg



Haste dein LV schon

G.


----------



## franzam (20. April 2010)

LV? Lebensversicherung hab ich, allerdings nicht sehr hoch


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2010)

so ... teile fürs ganglose radl sind vollständig bestellt

mal schauen wie es dann ausschaut  ... ob das farbkonzept funzt 

geht am samstag ne tour ... schnee sollt ja weg sein?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2010)

Komm erst Samstag Früh von der Arbeit heim.......
Schnee ist so gut wie weg.
Die Flüsse an den neuralgischen Stellen auf den Wegen sind fast im Normalzustand.
So siehts zumindest im Steinwald aus und der ist ja schlimmer was Nässe angeht als Fichtl.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. April 2010)

hmm,hmm-ich überleg grad ob ich heut heim fahr. bei dem wetter will ich nicht hier bleiben...
und für überall anderswo is es zu kalt - und ich zu allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (22. April 2010)

Wär am WE a mal wieder am Start


----------



## franzam (22. April 2010)

was hast so vor? Tagestour?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2010)

na drehn mer halt einfach ne tour ... snowmountain bullheadmountain ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. April 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na drehn mer halt einfach ne tour ... snowmountain bullheadmountain ...



dabei!


...werd heut mal kösseine machen-inklusive hopperticket nach rawatz


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> dabei!
> 
> 
> ...werd heut mal kösseine machen-inklusive hopperticket nach rawatz



Jetzt bist schoh beim Hoppern, oder?

@Eman: Was macht denn deine KS so, problemlos??


G.


----------



## franzam (23. April 2010)

mmh, muß morgen bis mind. Mittag arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2010)

Schaut mal, hab ich ein gutes Timing oder net

@Stawolbur: Und, den Trail erkannt




G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. April 2010)

ja ja hast wieder eine von deinen Zauberschnüren verwendet 

Neuer Helm wa


----------



## LB Stefan (23. April 2010)

Wegen morgen...

Also mir wärs am liebsten wenn ma scha kurz vorm essen los könnten weil ich ner so bis 1600 Zeit hab...

Wenn ma so um 11 mal am auf dem Parkplatz nachm Silberhaus machen??? Oder zu bald?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2010)

Keine Zauberschnüre....potenzierte Gedankenkraft
Aber dafür neuer Helm....hab ich zu Weihnachten bekommen

Um 13:30 gehts übriegens für die 2te Mountainbikegruppe am Forsthaus los.
Des könnte sogar ich schaffen, glaub ich

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. April 2010)

@Jörg:Ahhh-er hats befahren  klar weiss ich wo's is,hehehe 
und sodala-jap, war dann scho weg zum hoppern. bin auch vor ner stunde erst wiedergekommen. hab zwischendurch mal riiiesige steine umhergewalzt und eine immer blöder werdende stelle superweich ausgebaut. is kein vergleich mehr zu vorher. und das luisenzentrum bauens wohl mittlerweilen, will heißen, da wa mal was gstandn is steht jetzt nix mehr. übel. ansonsten wird alles immer schlimmer da oben. püttner war geil, nur die paar bäume störn.

@ohl:wegen morgen: ich würd mich der 13:30 -gruppe anschliessen (wenns die überhaupt giebt)-ich schätz ich hab erst ab 12e aufs auto zugriff...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2010)

oh mei ... jetzt haben alle wieder ausreden ... 

wollt schon eher zentrales fichtelgebirge machen, da ich wohl nur samstag da bin ... evtl komm ich auch von rückwärts zur kösseine über die matze

@stefan ... 1100 würd schon passen fallst noch willst ...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2010)

Zentrales Fichtelgebirge......hmmmh....also Neusorg

@Stawoldbur: Ja diese Gruppe gibt es....und so wies aussieht bin ich dabei

....muß mal kurz weg....

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. April 2010)

@jörg: guad, dann hamma kein stress...

mir könnt nur noch schnell oana song wo as forsthaus is ???
ansonsten fall ich jetzt um und penn...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg: guad, dann hamma kein stress...
> 
> mir könnt nur noch schnell oana song wo as forsthaus is ???
> ansonsten fall ich jetzt um und penn...





Aaaaarg...jeder kennt das Forsthaus

Diese Googleseiten lassen sich wieder net verlinken

Des kriegen wir schon

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2010)

Ja gib einfach bei G Maps Marktredwitz und Forsthaus ein, dann kommen 2 Sachen und beides ist gut
Also des ist in der Putzenreuther Straße in Oberredwitz oder so ähnlich

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (23. April 2010)

Vll. schaffs ich ja auch bis dahin?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Vll. schaffs ich ja auch bis dahin?



Und weißt aber schon wos Forsthaus ist
Kommst mit deinem Liteville....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. April 2010)

1330 ist mir echt zu spät... 
@ eman ja 1100 würd schon noch so gelten.

Zur not können wir a kösser fahren und uns mit der 13uhr irgendwas gruppe auf nen kaffe oben treffen oder so???

Mir ists egal. Fahr a Oko Mt.snow mit...

Bin a mal kurz weg...

Schreib einfach bis 10e rein wast machn willst bin dann mit dabei...  

Na denn bis denn


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. April 2010)

ja wart ma-as forsthaus in rawatz, is ja klar. freilich kenn ich des. kennt ja jeder. aber as forsthaus wenn ma oko und snow fahren will?

dann les ich jetzt raus, dass kösser auf dem plan steht


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. April 2010)

@stefan: wenn heut nochmal kösser, wie schauts dann morgen aus? ich wollt schon nochmal oko und snow gsehn haben, wenn ich scho da bin. da könnt ich dann auch früher...

ich werd mal versuchen, noch für heut dem andi bescheid zu geben, aber der schläft bestimmt noch....


----------



## OLB EMan (24. April 2010)

stefan ... 1100 ok


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @stefan: wenn heut nochmal kösser, wie schauts dann morgen aus? ich wollt schon nochmal oko und snow gsehn haben, wenn ich scho da bin. da könnt ich dann auch früher...
> 
> ich werd mal versuchen, noch für heut dem andi bescheid zu geben, aber der schläft bestimmt noch....



Der Andy ist um 13:30 am Forsthaus

Hoffentlich ist der Stefan fit Der Eman scheint heute ale Berge machen wollen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Andy ist um 13:30 am Forsthaus
> 
> Hoffentlich ist der Stefan fit Der Eman scheint heute ale Berge machen wollen
> 
> G.



perfekt! hab ihm vorhin mal geschrieben...sehr schön


----------



## LB Stefan (24. April 2010)

ohhh uhhh ahhhh ehhhh ihhhh aua meine Beine ... 

War wohl alles weng zuviel mitnander..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (24. April 2010)

Hast heute etwa auch noch "Alte Herren" Training gehabt?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2010)

Tsss....bist doch der Sportastefan

@Stawaldbur: Hier nur für dich, die Anfängertodesabfahrt. Aber Vorsicht ab Sekunde 40 ist die Schwerkraft größer als der Grip




G,


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. April 2010)

...ah,bin zwischenzeitlich mal wieder aufgwacht. blöd, die tastaturabdrücke im gesicht...

@jörg:   sehr schön! tip top! 

so, weiterschlafen...uaah.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2010)

@ jörg man man man ich weiß jetzt a wo des is und dass es in wirklichkeit 1000 mehr nach tod aussieht als auf dem vid!

thtork! 

@franz ja ja alte herren äh spiel!!!


----------



## franzam (25. April 2010)

und Jörg wo is des Video fabriziert worden?
oder soll ich Dir ne pn schicken?


----------



## franzam (25. April 2010)

Oh je, grad noch den "Neuen Tag" gelesen und wer lacht mich an - Kiste! 
Er lebt also noch 

->Nächsten Samstag "Alte Herren" Tour?  Dylen etc. mit Brotzeit im Woldhaisl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2010)

Alte Herrenrunde hört sich gut an, seit heut 
Ne brauchst mir keine PN schicken, sind ja schon diverse male dran vorbei gefahren.
Bei der nächsten Steinwaldrunde halten wir einfach mal da an.....Samstag???

@Stefan: Warst wohl eine Steinwaldrunde drehen und hast die "Singletrailabfahrt" begutachtet???

G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. April 2010)

jörg 

jetzt gehörst zu den alten säcken.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2010)




----------



## schu2000 (26. April 2010)

Ja da schließ ich mich natürlich an, auch von mir alles alles Gute zum Geburtseltag!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ja da schließ ich mich natürlich an, auch von mir alles alles Gute zum Geburtseltag!!!



Dankepopanke

G.


----------



## franzam (26. April 2010)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute!
Darfst jetzt etwa auch auf die Ü-40 Partys?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute!
> Darfst jetzt etwa auch auf die Ü-40 Partys?



Nein, nur auf diee G 40 Partys
Wo warste dann am Samstag....tsss

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (26. April 2010)

Happy Birthday Jörg 


Video is echt spitze, bekommt ma voll Lust wieder richitg zu fahren...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2010)

hat am langem wochenende das mitte mai kommt wer was geplant? soviele lange WEs gibts ja dieses jahr net .... bin am überlegen was da sinnvoll wär


----------



## speedy_j (28. April 2010)

auf nach schweden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2010)

haha


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2010)

Hab kein langes Wochenende

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2010)

ich schon  zwangsweise sogar ...


----------



## speedy_j (28. April 2010)

lac blanc?

wobei das bei mir auch noch nicht sicher ist, ob ich frei habe.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2010)

bin für alles offen 

bergauf bergab mit lift ohne lift ... aber mit 2 unendlichvieleckigen rädern


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2010)

das hier net alles einschläft

rgbg  grad gefahrn ... up and down ... auch im nur hügeligen Flachland gibts nen paar hms


----------



## speedy_j (29. April 2010)

aha, start und endpunt ist nicht der gleiche. das heisst, du warst am schluss noch an der eisdiele!

wegen oko eröffnung: sieht ja wettertechnisch gar nicht so toll aus.


----------



## franzam (29. April 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab kein langes Wochenende
> 
> G.



ich auch nicht. Sonntag ist in TIR Erst-Kommunion -> smörrebröd smörrebröd römtömtöm...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> ich auch nicht. Sonntag ist in TIR Erst-Kommunion -> smörrebröd smörrebröd römtömtöm...



Du und dein Tschop
Bist jetzt eigentlich schonmal mit deinem Eirenhors geradelt??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (29. April 2010)

ne, trau mich nich mitn hartkern Radl 
kann es mir z.Z. nicht leisten, dass ich mich auf die Kauleiste o.Ä. lege


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2010)

das WE scheints ganz schön zu verregnen ... wollt geisskopf ... aber so wohl eher net ...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2010)

so mit eisdiele


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2010)

hmm ... regnet immer noch net ... wetterbericht hat sich auch umentschieden

wer am okopf heut? oder koesseine?


----------



## franzam (1. Mai 2010)

Is heute nicht auf der Kösseine Forsttag oder irgend so ein Waldmenschen Treffen? oder war das schon letzten Samstag?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2010)

Hab mit schlechtem Wetter gerechnet, drum anders geplant...und jetzt bin ich wieder unschlüssig

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2010)

hmm ich fahr jetzt gleich koesseine ... nachmittag wirds wohl eher schlechter ...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ich fahr jetzt gleich koesseine ... nachmittag wirds wohl eher schlechter ...



Dann fahr mal links am Laby vorbei und räum fertig auf

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2010)

Wetter scheint def. noch sehr lange bei uns stabil zu sein.
Werd erstmal meine neuen Braekbäcks wechseln...hab neue zum Burzeltag bekommen...mit Saintnosewihliepervormäns

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Mai 2010)

<---- 3 Tage übelst krank war!! Noch immer net ganz fit 

Werd wohl heut und morgen mal noch net aufs Rad steigen


----------



## franzam (1. Mai 2010)

Norovirus?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wetter scheint def. noch sehr lange bei uns stabil zu sein.
> Werd erstmal meine neuen Braekbäcks wechseln...hab neue zum Burzeltag bekommen...mit Saintnosewihliepervormäns
> 
> G.


 
japp hat sich alles nach hinten verschoben ...

was sind Braekbäcks ??


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> <---- 3 Tage übelst krank war!! Noch immer net ganz fit
> 
> Werd wohl heut und morgen mal noch net aufs Rad steigen


 
na dann werd mal wieder fit ... diese woche haben irgendwie viele genießt und gehustet ... ganz komisch


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was sind Braekbäcks ??




Du bist doch der Studierte

Und nein, es ist nichts aus Braekbäck Mountain


G.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Mai 2010)

I glab der Jöag meint Braekpads  oder auf fränglisch Bräiggbädds...frei nach Loddar "no one learns you english like I" 

Wie stehts denn eigentlich um die Strecke am oko? Mir sind Befürchtungen zu Ohren gekommen, dass die Strecke nach den aufräumarbeiten mehr oder weniger geschottert is...naja werd ich ja dann nächsten Samstag selbst sehen


----------



## littledevil (2. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ich fahr jetzt gleich koesseine ... nachmittag wirds wohl eher schlechter ...



ach, du warst das, hättest ruhig mal grüßen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2010)

hab ichs mir doch fast gedacht das das die cubefraktion war ... aber ihr wart doch net in grußreichweite 

war da aus leutendorf kommend? oder hab ich dich sonst wo übersehen 

@schu ...

wenn dann heissts breakpacks weil nen pad is da net drin ... aber beides ergibt doch keinen sinn


----------



## schu2000 (2. Mai 2010)

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...laxed&sectHdr=on&spellToler=&search=brake+pad

*klugscheiß*


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Mai 2010)

mhm klug*******r kann keiner leiden  

ähm turbo wetter heut wa?

Bin ja eher semifit und hätt nachmittag a paar stunden zeit... 
Hat wer geniale ideen?

Eman im Land??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2010)

Hab mir gestern ein paar Finger an den Schlagies gedehnt. Konnte mein Projekt aber aber danach dennoch mit ein wenig Zähne zusammenbeißen klettern.
Aber jetzt ist dafür meine rechte Hand hellboyiös und ich kann netmal mehr ne Faust machn
Werd deswegen heute nur etwas oder etwas mehr Aufräumarbeiten tätigen....also fahrt richtig wenn ihr fahrt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm klug*******r kann keiner leiden
> 
> ähm turbo wetter heut wa?
> 
> ...


 
überleg grad okopf lift

oder singlespeeder erste ausfahrt  und nen schönes foto machen solagn es sauber ist

-> edit ... es wird regnen ....


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...laxed&sectHdr=on&spellToler=&search=brake+pad
> 
> *klugscheiß*


 
was willst mir damit sagen ... das es breakpads heisst weiß ich .... nur steht das net drin -> Braekbäck ??? -> wo soll da das pad sein


----------



## Tomson (2. Mai 2010)

@littledevil:

Wer hat nun Recht gehabt?



Tom


----------



## littledevil (2. Mai 2010)

@ Tom: Du! 
@ Eman: Ja, genau.. wir sind von Leutendorf hoch und du grade in den Wald rein..


----------



## Tomson (2. Mai 2010)

War super! 

Bald wieder wir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (2. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was willst mir damit sagen ...



Ach keine Ahnung...


----------



## speedy_j (2. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> -> edit ... es wird regnen ....



und das laut radar den ganzen restlichen tag. 

kannst den singlespeeder auch daheim fotografieren und hier rein stellen!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Mai 2010)

Bei uns regnet es schon seit Stunden....


Mal was anderes... Wer kennt sich denn gut im Zillertal aus??

Ich hab Mitte Mai mit paar Kollegen eine Hütte in Oberkrimml gebucht und wenn die Hüttenabende nicht zu krass ausfallen möchten wir tagsüber:

- Klettern
- Bergwandern
- Mountainbiken

Jetzt suche ich eben nach Insiderinfos...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2010)

natürlich war ich am okopf ... hat auch zunächst fast gar nicht geregnet 

aber die bilder hab ich mitgebracht.

hat auch schon die dh strecke (ich zieh meinen hut vor den HT-Fahrern -> harte Hunde sind das ) und den 5* DH überstanden.

irgendwie geil damit zu fahren . Bergauf geht mehr als ich gedacht hätt. War zweimal am Okopf damit. Bin sogar den M-Weg hoch. Wenn da die Kette reißen würde, würd ich übern Lenker den halben Berg rauffliegen .












optisch is Hope einfach geil ... da geht dem Technikfreak das Herz auf




















und zum Schluß das Bullheadmountainbeweißfoto 





für das Geld das es gekostet hat, hätt es eigentlich leicht werden müssen . Aber mit dem Anforderungsprofil das ich dafür hatte ging das nicht  (Okopf DH, Sattelstütze usw  )

11,5 kg

und ich weiß natürlich, dass das kein Singlespeeder nach klassischer alter schule ist


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Mai 2010)

.........


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2010)

Ja..............bunt

Haste den KS Dings selber eloxieren lassen



Der Kilkenny Beitrag eben war von mir....2 Benutzer, ein Puter


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. Mai 2010)

oh mei, das teil ist ja in einen farbtopf gefallen. ich denke, ab jetzt darfst du nie wieder was über meine farbe sagen.  

was hast denn für eine übersetzung genommen? 1:2
wie bist denn mit dem reifen hinten zufrieden? schaut interessant aus.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2010)

32:15 als übersetzung ...

farbkonzept passt ... sollt halt auffällig werden 

reifen hinten ... da muss ich jetzt schon ne zeitlang fahrn bis ich das in nem HT beurteilen kann

die KS is lackiert ... und das netmal so schön  nach zerlegen fetten und ölen und 100 mal auf nieder funzt das ding jetzt sogar


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2010)

was macht eigentlich die hintere Bremsleitung am Ausfallende? Ist die gleichzeitig Sicherungs für's Hinterrad? Oder hatte da jemand keine Lust auf Leitung kürzen 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2010)

die hope an dem radl is eignetlich zu schade. kommt also evtl noch ans mbuzi


----------



## kovske (2. Mai 2010)

gute bremswahl.....schens radl!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Mai 2010)

Schönes Bike! Gefällt mir gut.

Hopefan bin ich aber nicht. Ne Bremse muss bremsen und nicht gut aussehn 


EMan, Tips für mich wegen Zillertal???


----------



## Ray (2. Mai 2010)

Waren heut auch unterwegs. Sind allerdings pitschnass geworden.


----------



## kovske (2. Mai 2010)

also vorsicht eman, ned bremsen.....nur anschaun gell))


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Mai 2010)

kovske schrieb:


> also vorsicht eman, ned bremsen.....nur anschaun gell))



Der Eman wird sich denken: Wer bremst verliert...


Ne, er soll sich entweder beim User haha oder noch besser Trickz erkundigen. Wenn ich was sag wirds blos wieder falsch verstanden.


Heute war ich nicht biken - bei uns schüttet es schon den ganzen Tag ohne Ende... leider...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Mai 2010)

@ eman .... es ist orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Der Eman wird sich denken: Wer bremst verliert...
> 
> 
> Ne, er soll sich entweder beim User haha oder noch besser Trickz erkundigen. Wenn ich was sag wirds blos wieder falsch verstanden.
> ...


 

soll das heißen das die hope nicht bremsen wird? naja hatte mal ne mono 6 die nie so richtig funktioniert hat ... optik war damals sehr gut  also bin ich gewohnt


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2010)

@kovske ... na traust dich mal wieder mit mir radlfahrn?

@pyro ... zillertal kann ich net viel dazu sagen


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Mai 2010)

hei hei ... 
lustiger Tag heute am Oko ... 2 Platten bähhhhh 

wer hat denn heute vormittag noch Bilder gemacht ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Mai 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman .... es ist orange



Orange?? Wenn ich orange lese denke ich immer sofort an KTM.

Da ist das Santa Cruz aber sicher besser!!!


@ Eman: 6 Tage PDS = Hopekiller


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2010)

naja nach PdS wird die hope auch net kommen 

wann bist eigentlich dieses jahr unten?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Mai 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Orange?? Wenn ich orange lese denke ich immer sofort an KTM.
> 
> Da ist das Santa Cruz aber sicher besser!!!
> 
> ...




Wenn ich an Orange denke denk ich immer anb Orange


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja nach PdS wird die hope auch net kommen
> 
> wann bist eigentlich dieses jahr unten?




Ist noch nix konkretes geplant. Ich könnt mich an paar Jungs ranhängen die vom 17. bis 24. Juli fahren. Unsere Gruppe vom letzten Jahr will im August fahren.

Wann bist Du denn unten?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Mai 2010)

@eMan: sehr schön !!  und individuell!  

aber wundern tuts mich jetzt nicht mehr, warums so viel gekostet hat....!


----------



## kovske (3. Mai 2010)

@eman: traun nicht, aber wir können trotzdem fahren. evtl do in keh? klappt aber erst ab fünf uhr.....oder freitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Mai 2010)

hmm ... weiß net ob ich mich mit nur einem gang nach keh trauen soll  der freerider is net in rgbg ...

@pyro ... glaub 24. -31.7 davor nen paar tage pila/aostatal

@stawold ... spinnerei und spielerei  ... so nen chameleon is schon was schönes ...
hast pfingsten oder die woche davor bock auf was?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold ... spinnerei und spielerei  ... so nen chameleon is schon was schönes ...
> hast pfingsten oder die woche davor bock auf was?



gehört ja mindestens zum hobby wie das fahren selber..sonst würd sichs nie rechnen 

jap-hab bock! nur mit oder ohne rad? würd schon gern richtung berge!
hoffentlich schaff ichs noch rechtzeitig in den dav...
was hast denn für pläne?

...oh, ich sehe entscheidungsschwierigkeiten auf uns zukommen...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2010)

pläne hab ich noch keine direkten nur das ich wo hin will und muss ... wie immer halt  berge muss schon sein

entscheidungsschwierigkeiten gibts doch immer


----------



## NWD (4. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hei hei ...
> lustiger Tag heute am Oko ... 2 Platten bähhhhh
> 
> wer hat denn heute vormittag noch Bilder gemacht ?



ich denke das die jungs von rad-i-o.de am sonntag auch noch da waren, die haben auf jeden fall am samstag bilder gemacht.


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Mai 2010)

NWD schrieb:


> ich denke das die jungs von rad-i-o.de am sonntag auch noch da waren, die haben auf jeden fall am samstag bilder gemacht.



Danke, mal sehen wanns bei denen auf der Hp was zu sehen gibt, bzw. ob überhaupt.

Im Video ne Seite vorher ist der stehende Blitzer zu sehen vom Mr. Blitzdings der Sonntag morgen da war ...


----------



## kovske (4. Mai 2010)

heisst des etza du traust di ned?
wetter soll bis do ******* sein, werd dann fr nachmittag unterwegs sein. gibst mir halt bescheid....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2010)

Mhm so wies aussieht bin ich wohl mal übers längere VatertagWE am Lago.... paar Tage entspannen


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2010)

kovske schrieb:


> heisst des etza du traust di ned?
> wetter soll bis do ******* sein, werd dann fr nachmittag unterwegs sein. gibst mir halt bescheid....


 
japp ... trau mich net 

freitag ... wenns wetter passt 

@stefan ... entspannen is net erlaubt


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2010)

@Popefan: Viel Spaß und so

@Franzam: Treib dich mal net so viel in LO rum

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Mai 2010)

Ja naja erst mal gucken wie denn das Wetter so werden soll. 

Aber bis jetzt ist die 14 Tag aussicht recht vielversprechend!


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. Mai 2010)

Man kaum ist ma mal ein paar Wochen ned im IBC schon mußt Seiten über Seiten nachlesen. 

Wird mal wieder Zeit für a komode Stawoldrunde ...oder sowas...evtl am So jemand Zeit und Lust??


@EMan: Geiles Rad ...sieht gut aus 
Damit wirst dann noch Todesfiter ....oh mei oh mei


----------



## franzam (7. Mai 2010)

ja Kiste Dich gibts auch noch  
ned im IBC, aber dafür in "Der Neue Tag" 

Geht morgen was zamm? So muß ich wieder  schuften!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> ja Kiste Dich gibts auch noch
> ned im IBC, aber dafür in "Der Neue Tag"
> 
> Geht morgen was zamm? So muß ich wieder  schuften!



Ja, seit eben 13:30 Forsthaus....so kannst noch schön des Mittagsessen verkaufen

G.


----------



## franzam (7. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, seit eben 13:30 Forsthaus....so kannst noch schön des Mittagsessen verkaufen
> 
> G.



Meinst jetzt Samstag oder Sonntag?

Mist, grad wollt ich mich umziehen und Felsenrunde fahren- schiffts schon wieder

nochmal Edit, reicht z.Z für Kösser Leichtbaubike, oder schweres Material?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Meinst jetzt Samstag oder Sonntag?



Samstag natürlich Sonntag scheint doch keinbe Sonne

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Mist, grad wollt ich mich umziehen und Felsenrunde fahren- schiffts schon wieder



Ja, so gings mir auch vorhin....und dann bin ich in den Keller zum Radhalter bastelln für die Freundin.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (7. Mai 2010)

Tja, ich geh jetzt in den Keller und hau die HS wieder runter.
Gefällt mir nicht wirklich!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2010)

hmm soll ich morgen mitm Singlespeeder fahrn?  müsst ich halt mit in die Heimat nehmen


----------



## franzam (7. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm soll ich morgen mitm Singlespeeder fahrn?  müsst ich halt mit in die Heimat nehmen



oje, dann heißts bergauf wieder nur Vollgas...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> oje, dann heißts bergauf wieder nur Vollgas...



Unwahrscheinlich....


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2010)

mitm singlespeeder heissts bergauf nur überleben und bergab die knochen zusammenhalten


----------



## modidddmmm (9. Mai 2010)

Weiß jemand wer am Ochsenkopf am Samstag fotografiert hat?
Oder wo es die Fotos zu sehen gibt?


----------



## andixx (10. Mai 2010)

Kuck mal hier http://www.rad-i-o.de


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2010)

War gestern mal mit weniger Federweg und normalen Reifen auf meinem neuen Trail...kann man genauso flowig landen wie mit viel

So, hab die Schnauze vom Wetter hier voll....haben gestern Abend  kurzschlußtechnisch morgen und übermorgen 2 Übernachtungen im Ottenkeller reserviert...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2010)

du bist donnerstag / freitag unten in bozen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2010)

Neee...Mittwoch Donnerstag.....

G.


----------



## littledevil (11. Mai 2010)

Viel Spass dort!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Viel Spass dort!



Danke.

Hab mir eben die 180er Fox mal angegukkt....verdammter neuer unsinniger Standart

G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab mir eben die 180er Fox mal angegukkt....verdammter neuer unsinniger Standart
> 
> G.



was haben die sich denn schon wieder ausgedacht?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Neee...Mittwoch Donnerstag.....
> 
> G.


 
typisch ....


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> typisch ....



Müssen Freitag zurück sein...geht net anders.

@Speedy: Die haben, obwohls konstrucktionsbedingt net sein müßte, auch 8" Postmaount
Schaut auf den Bildern nur nach 6" aus weil sie die Holme weiter oben am Tauchrohr gesetzt haben.
Und des Geschwafel mit der Einbauhöhe stimmt auch net...ganz normal 565mm

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2010)

Am Sonntag war ein Cube Hanzz mit ner 180er Fox am Oko unterwegs. Sah an sich schon schick aus. 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## modidddmmm (11. Mai 2010)

andixx schrieb:


> Kuck mal hier http://www.rad-i-o.de


 Sehr gut!
Danke!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Mai 2010)

so, hmm. wochenendplanung.

meine watzmannüberquerung kann ich knicken. ab 1800 schneits, hütten haben zu und pissen soll es auch die ganze zeit...

wos isn bei euch los? ausser dass mal dekadent nach bozen gfahrn wird...    viel spass übrigens!!


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2010)

kannst ja mit nach bozen fahrn


----------



## schu2000 (13. Mai 2010)

hmm so ruhig hier...

falls jemand bilder von heut sucht: klick mich

waren heut ein paar ganz schön schnelle leute da. unter anderem ein gewisser wagenknecht


----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2010)

an die üblichen verdächtigen: sonntag vielleicht oko?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Mai 2010)

wieso net, muss nur sehen, ob ich hier noch ne Tour guiden soll.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2010)

So wieder zurück...ganz dekadent
Hmmmh....also Jenesien ohne Tour ist wirklich nicht der Abfahrt wert.
Das einzig interessante daran ist ansich diese Platte.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Und die ein oder andere Überraschung gabs diesmal auch






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


@Speedy: Bist du mal den 4er gefahren mit den 10000 Serpentinen?....Wenn net dann beim nächsten mal...das ist was für uns


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...ausser dass mal dekadent nach bozen gfahrn wird...    viel spass übrigens!!



Da muß ich doch gleich erwähnen das ich in 3 Wochen schon wieder in der Gegend bin

@Franzam: Meine Freundin meinte eben, nachdem sie die Louisenburgreifenflickbilder gesehen hatte "Der Franzam ist ein schöner Mann"...

G.


----------



## franzam (15. Mai 2010)

Huch, muss ich jetzt rot werden?  
Tja, um von hübschen Mädels Komplimente zu bekommen, fahr ich sogar die Reifen platt 

Geht heut oder morgen was? Sollte mal mein LV ausprobieren, bzw. einstellen.


@ Jörg: Ich fahr auch zur Not mit Deiner Freundin alleine....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (15. Mai 2010)

Jungs, würde gerne mal mit Euch fahren. Wann dreht ihr denn mal ne Runde und würdet mich mitnehmen?


----------



## franzam (15. Mai 2010)

So Trial-lastig wie fährst, werd ich mich eh nur blamieren..


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Huch, muss ich jetzt rot werden?
> Tja, um von hübschen Mädels Komplimente zu bekommen, fahr ich sogar die Reifen platt
> 
> Geht heut oder morgen was? Sollte mal mein LV ausprobieren, bzw. einstellen.
> ...




Hab nur des falsche Rad fürne Tour da.....aber ab wann würdest du denn wo fahren.
Nur mal als Sicherheitswissensnachricht.

G.


----------



## Ray (15. Mai 2010)

Keiner blamiert sich. Bei flowigen Abfahrt bin ich dafür sicherlich letzter


----------



## franzam (15. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, hab noch keinen Plan 

Geh jetzt mal in den Keller und aktivier mein altes Speci.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab noch keinen Plan
> 
> Geh jetzt mal in den Keller und aktivier mein altes Speci.



Ahhhhh.....das Lycrarad

Meine Freundin sitzt jetzt da und grinst nur noch


@Ray: Ja, eine triailige Runde wäre mal angebracht....aber erst bei Trockenheit 


G.


----------



## franzam (15. Mai 2010)

Jörg u. Ray u. a.: Morgen solls Wetter besser werden! 11.00 Uhr Wanderparkplatz oberhalb vom Marktredwitzer Haus? Mal wieder Steinwald?


----------



## franzam (15. Mai 2010)

Wieso Lycrarad? dafür hab ich doch meine zwei Kohlekisten 

Das Speci is für mich schon Hardcore!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Jörg u. Ray u. a.: Morgen solls Wetter besser werden! 11.00 Uhr Wanderparkplatz oberhalb vom Marktredwitzer Haus? Mal wieder Steinwald?



Wäre durchaus überlegenswert.......Steinwald ginge sogar recht gut mit meinem weißén Rad.
Aber dann schon mit deinem Liteville....damit es weniger Ausreden für die Felsen gibt;D

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Wieso Lycrarad? dafür hab ich doch meine zwei Kohlekisten
> 
> Das Speci is für mich schon Hardcore!




Ahhh...stimmt du hast ja noch diverse Lycra"extreme" Modelle

G.


----------



## Ray (15. Mai 2010)

@Jörg: Wenn es trocken ist macht es sicherlich mehr Spaß. 
@franzam: Morgen ist etwas kurzfristig. Kann meinen Lenker noch nicht schmerzfrei halten. Hab mir vorgestern beim Bremseneinstellen die halbe Fingerkuppe abgetrennt. Aber in einer Woche lasse ich die Fäden ziehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Kann meinen Lenker noch nicht schmerzfrei halten. Hab mir vorgestern beim Bremseneinstellen die halbe Fingerkuppe abgetrennt. .



Ahhhhhhbh

G.


----------



## Ray (15. Mai 2010)

Die Formula-Scheibe war so scharf, das hat gar nicht weh getan.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2010)

@franzam ...

hier noch die kösseinetour von letztem samstag ... hat etwas länger gedauert 







http://www.fichtlride.de/space/Koesseine Mai 2010.gpx


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2010)

zum radlfahrn ist es mir heut zu kalt ... muss net sein  der sommer kommt schon noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (15. Mai 2010)

du bist vielleicht ein Optimist 

Danke für den Track

hat vll. einer von Euch noch ein 36er Kettenblatt 4Loch für ne XT Kurbel rumliegen?

Ray, gute Besserung!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2010)

36er....müßte ich erst daheim in der Kettenblattkiste gukkn...

@Emän: Hast dir ja den kürzesten Weg zum Forsthaus ausgesucht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2010)

man könnt auch sagen mit der kirche ums dorf


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2010)

grad gesehen ... der angriff der nordic walker  sieht richtig nass aus da oben


----------



## franzam (15. Mai 2010)

Und nur 2.1°C am OK oben. Brrrr!


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Und nur 2.1°C am OK oben. Brrrr!



ich hab den oko besuch für morgen auch schon so gut wie wieder begraben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab den oko besuch für morgen auch schon so gut wie wieder begraben.



puh, da hab ich ja Glück gehabt


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2010)

morgen schauts doch gar net so schlecht aus


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2010)

na dann mach mal, das es ein wenig wÃ¤rmer wird. ich Ã¼berlege ja noch schwer in litzendorf den marathon mit zu fahren. aber 40â¬ startgebÃ¼hr ist auch nicht gerade wenig.
stylo meinte heut auch, dass freecaster das billigste von allen wÃ¤re und man gemÃ¼tlich auf dem sofa bleiben kÃ¶nnte. 

so, muss jetzt erst mal eine runde drehen.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ma morgen a Ründchen fahren täterten dann tätert i a a weng mit fahren, also zumindest Stand jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2010)

wär auch dabei ... allerdings steinwald eher net so gern 

@speedy ...
40 euro und dann netmal der lift dabei ... oh mei...

pfingsten muss das wetter besser werden


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Mai 2010)

Ja, wo wir fahren ist mir fast egal, vielleicht nicht zu bald.. also so ab 1330 oder so...


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ...
> 40 euro und dann netmal der lift dabei ... oh mei...
> 
> pfingsten muss das wetter besser werden



hat sich eh erledigt, lapierre ist kaputt. 

also morgen oko oder trial fahren. oder oko plus tour, wobei tour dann lieber hinten dran hängen. 

pfingsten bin ich im allgäu. bei jedem wetter.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2010)

lapierre ist kaputt?


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2010)

mir ist nur bei einer schraube der torx verwurschtelt und ich hab hier nicht die möglichkeiten das zu richten. für die eigentlich reparatur muss die aber raus.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mir ist nur bei einer schraube der torx verwurschtelt ...





Alter Pfuscher ...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Alter Pfuscher ...


 
genau das dacht ich auch grad 

morgen ... früh okopf nachmittag kurze tour? wie wird eigentlich das wetter ?


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2010)

moment moment, das ist eine senkkopfschraube, die können schon mal ganz schön fest sein. vier waren ja schon draußen und richtig greifen konnte man auch nicht. hab sogar qualitätswerkzeug eingesetzt.

wetter: tja, das ist so ne sache. momentan am oko 1°C das lässt die sache schon wieder ganz schön waage ausschauen. ich denke, ich werd das morgen früh entscheiden. zumal in der fränkischen auch noch was gehen würde.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ......... hab sogar qualitätswerkzeug eingesetzt.
> 
> .



Woran wirds dann wohl liegen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2010)

das mit qualitätswerkzeug hätt er besser net erwähnt


----------



## franzam (15. Mai 2010)

Tstss, Gefühl wie ein Menschenfresser


----------



## speedy_j (16. Mai 2010)

mir wurde schon mal von einer jungen frau nahe gebracht das mein einfülungsvermögen wie ein holzhacker wäre.  kann mir gar net vorstellen warum.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2010)

fährt jetzt heute irgendwer rum? wetter schaut leider noch nicht so einladend aus


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Mai 2010)

Mhm mhm mhm murmrerl murmel murmnel schwierig heut...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2010)

wetterbericht sieht gar net so schlecht aus

überleg grad ob ich net doch gleich okopf fahr und nachmittags ne kleine tour aufm mt. snow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (16. Mai 2010)

Naja dann mach mers jetzt einfach mal so, wenn ich mir des dann überlegt hab ob und was ich tu, dann schreib ich dir einfach ne sms...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2010)

ok


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2010)

Komm auch erst später weg...drum ists bei mir auch noch sternemäßig was geht.....
Falls ihr auf den Schneemaunten fahrt und du noch hier im Forum bist, dann tus mal reinschreiben, vielleicht kann ich dann in einer kürzeren Version dazustoßen...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. Mai 2010)

ich bin raus, mir gehts nicht gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich bin raus, mir gehts nicht gut.



Hat dich dein Rahmen angesteckt

Gute Besserrung

G.


----------



## lowfat (16. Mai 2010)

speedy, bist du den felsen noch hochgekommen? du warst ja schon nahe dran..


----------



## speedy_j (16. Mai 2010)

lowfat schrieb:


> speedy, bist du den felsen noch hochgekommen? du warst ja schon nahe dran..



ne, muss mal ein wenig trockener werden und ein anderer reifen hinten drauf. hab mir aber noch die passende technik ausgedacht.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja dann mach mers jetzt einfach mal so, wenn ich mir des dann überlegt hab ob und was ich tu, dann schreib ich dir einfach ne sms...


 
na stefanie ... was war los  waren eigentlich ganz gute bedingungen bin aber dann doch beim Liftfahrn geblieben und nur bis zum goetheweg gekommen. hab aber wieder voll blut geleckt


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na stefanie ... was war los  waren eigentlich ganz gute bedingungen bin aber dann doch beim Liftfahrn geblieben und nur bis zum goetheweg gekommen. hab aber wieder voll blut geleckt



Nach der Holzlandung vom Steindrop ist schon ein recht großes Loch mit spitz rassschauendem Stein
Aber sonst ist die Strecke ja ganz gut fahrbar.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (17. Mai 2010)

das loch is da schon ein paar tage. am feiertag und wochenende wars aber eher wie ne kleine badewanne, da war nix von steinen zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2010)

nen paar stellen sind schon drin die repariert werden könnten ...

@schu ... da is/war schon nen stein


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nen paar stellen sind schon drin die repariert werden könnten ...
> 
> @schu ... da is/war schon nen stein



Um den Flowfaktor zu steigern wäre manches aufzufüllen, aber alles mit rel. unkomplexem Aufwand.
Bist nach der Felsenabfahrt vor der ersten Forststraße bei dem kleinen Steindrop über die Wurzel gesprungen oder links (alte Linie) dran vorbei?

@Schuh: die Badewanne war immernoch....aber mit Steinspitze linksseits.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Mai 2010)

macht mal nicht soviel flow rein, sonst müssen wir immer nach bozen fahren um bei der ersten abfahrt zu sehen, das wir nicht fahren können.


----------



## honkman (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute, also kurz zur DH-Strecke am Oko. Die ist wirklich ganz gut in Schuss und komplett fahrbar. Die Einfahrt zur "new line" ist auch wieder frei und ist auch schon gefahren worden. Die Seilbahn ist gerade dabei weitere Ausbesserungsarbeiten vorzunehmen. Wenn es in Zukunft Probleme gibt, dann soll man sich an die Seilbahn wenden und zwar an den Betriebsleiter Herrn Schreyer. Kontakt auch unter: www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de 
Die Emotionen kochten vor wenigen Wochen etwas hoch und es wurden Beschwerden an den Forst geschrieben. In Zukunft zuerst bitte an die Seilbahn wenden, denn die sind der erste Ansprechpartner. Dies wurde auch mit dem Betriebsleiter besprochen. 
Euch allen noch einen schönen Tag und hoffentlich besseres Wetter zu Pfingsten.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach der Holzlandung vom Steindrop ist schon ein recht großes Loch mit spitz rassschauendem Stein
> Aber sonst ist die Strecke ja ganz gut fahrbar.
> 
> G.



dieses Loch hat meinen Highroller UST gefressen  ... pfffffff hats gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> dieses Loch hat meinen Highroller UST gefressen  ... pfffffff hats gemacht



Meinen Minion und Teuerschlauch auch
Wer nicht weiß wo der Stein genau in der Soße liegt, der kommt am Aufgefressen werden nicht vorbei
Habs dem Liftchef darauf hin mal gesagt das speziell diese Stelle aufgefüllt werden sollte.
Die anderen zu bereingenden Stellen sind ja ansich fahrbar und nehmen nur "etwas" den Flow.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2010)

@Fränzam: Und wie schauts den Samstag aus mit dem LV Test??
So eine Art "Semitour" mit Schwerpunkt kleine und große Steinstellen die den Weg säumen fahren und trialen....und zwischendurch mal rüber zum Kaffee nach Pfohm
Und natürlich @ Andere auch....


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Mai 2010)

so, pfingsten also. was tun? soll ja zumindest besser sein als letztes wochenend. 

eMan und speedy-ihr seid im allgäu? 
ich hab zwei jungs an der hand, die mit mir entweder watzmann oder mittenwald machen wollen, mit anschl. innsbrucker höhenweg. sind halt immer an den zug gebunden. ich bin aber nicht so ganz zufrieden...  nur so zur info.
jörg nicht meckern, ich weiss, des is nur was für alte leut... 
muss aber doch geheimträinieren, falls der eman sei berner vorhaben realisiert...


----------



## franzam (20. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Fränzam: Und wie schauts den Samstag aus mit dem LV Test??
> So eine Art "Semitour" mit Schwerpunkt kleine und große Steinstellen die den Weg säumen fahren und trialen....und zwischendurch mal rüber zum Kaffee nach Pfohm
> Und natürlich @ Andere auch....
> 
> ...



Um wieviel Uhr häste denn gedacht?  Muss wahrscheinlich ein bischen arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> so, pfingsten also. was tun? soll ja zumindest besser sein als letztes wochenend.
> 
> eMan und speedy-ihr seid im allgäu?
> ich hab zwei jungs an der hand, die mit mir entweder watzmann oder mittenwald machen wollen, mit anschl. innsbrucker höhenweg. sind halt immer an den zug gebunden. ich bin aber nicht so ganz zufrieden... nur so zur info.
> ...


 

im allgäu is der speedy 

ich bin noch weiß net wo ...

willst net wo mit zum radlfahrn hinfahrn?  zu fuss laufen is doch langweilig


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr häste denn gedacht?  Muss wahrscheinlich ein bischen arbeiten



Für den Fall der Fälle hätte ich da an Nachmittag gedacht....also eher Richtung 13:30Uhr.....

G.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

hmm hört sich das etwa nach stoawold an? hmm hmmmmmmm....  da mei geplante wochenendplanung grad a bissl ungeplant wackelt, würd ich evtl. umplanen und bei euch mitfahren...wenn ich darf!?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> hmm hört sich das etwa nach stoawold an? hmm hmmmmmmm....  da mei geplante wochenendplanung grad a bissl ungeplant wackelt, würd ich evtl. umplanen und bei euch mitfahren...wenn ich darf!?



Natürlich würdest du dürfen bei unserem Fahrtechniktraining mitzuwirken
Hab jetzt auch noch eine 2te Variante von dem was wir das letzte mal als erstes am Wegrand rundergehobbelt sind
Und die Wege sind auch nimmer so kathastrophal wie beim letzten mal  was den Rollwiederstand angeht

G.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

oköööö bin dabei  freu mich scho auf den trail vom turm runter - dieses mal ohne schnee  oder liegt immer noch was von der weißen pest?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> oköööö bin dabei  freu mich scho auf den trail vom turm runter - dieses mal ohne schnee  oder liegt immer noch was von der weißen pest?



Ne mittlerweile könnte er im Nässebereich sogar trocken sein.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. Mai 2010)

Trockene Nässe, oder nur saubere Nässe?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2010)

japp ... beim jörg gilts das zu definieren


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2010)

Nässepulver....gefriergetrocknet.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Mai 2010)

so hmm - ab 1500 hm schnee. webcam mittenwald is zugeschneit... bedingungen für anfänger wie mich tödlich...

und lawinen. und gefahr. und tod...

gut, dann plan ich mal um...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2010)

sehr gut feigling *fg*

bock auf bay wald? werd das wohl endlich mal in angriff nehmen mit DEG -> Geisskopf


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sehr gut feigling *fg*
> 
> bock auf bay wald? werd das wohl endlich mal in angriff nehmen mit DEG -> Geisskopf



Geht des net Geisskopf -> DEG

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Mai 2010)

hmmm, erstmal drüber schlafen...

eMan-wieso hab ich manchmal as gefühl ich wüsst viel zu wenig von dir?..


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Geht des net Geisskopf -> DEG
> 
> G.


 
na man muss ja auch hoch  schneeberg fahrn mer ja auch rauf.

@stawold ... muss ich das verstehen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na man muss ja auch hoch  schneeberg fahrn mer ja auch rauf.



Ja, weil die Teerstraße dort net zum Shuttln erlaubt ist

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2010)

kannst ja mitkommen,  dann shutteln wir *gg* geisskopf is zur zeit ganz schön hergerichtet und macht spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (21. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> geisskopf is zur zeit ganz schön hergerichtet und macht spass



aaah gut zu wissen, da gehts nämlich in drei wochen hin


----------



## OLB Carre (21. Mai 2010)

Bin am Sonntag am Geisskopf... wer Bock hat... werd von Regensburg aus fahren...
Grüße!
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2010)

Nach dem Massenanstum an dem langen Wochenende ist bestimmt wieder alles zerfahren

@franzam: Was iste denn jetzt morgen mit dir???...und so....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2010)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag am Geisskopf... wer Bock hat... werd von Regensburg aus fahren...
> Grüße!
> Stefan


 
wollt eigentlich am Samstag hin .... hmm ... mal schauen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Mai 2010)

so. hab grad beschlossen nächste woche komplett blau zu machen. unsinn da.solln se mir doch den buckl runterrutschn...!

komm dann mal morgen heim, mit nem kumpel im gepäck der a gaanz klein wenig klettern kann. dann zeig ich ihm mal den stoawoid. und die kösseine.
und den rest der woche geh ich raaadln!!!
jörg-fühl dich angesprochen


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2010)

mit mir traut er sich net radlfahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> so. hab grad beschlossen nächste woche komplett blau zu machen. unsinn da.solln se mir doch den buckl runterrutschn...!
> 
> komm dann mal morgen heim, mit nem kumpel im gepäck der a gaanz klein wenig klettern kann. dann zeig ich ihm mal den stoawoid. und die kösseine.
> und den rest der woche geh ich raaadln!!!
> jörg-fühl dich angesprochen



Dann fahrts halt morgen mit!!!!

Bin nächste Woche die komplette Woche in der Arbeit ab Mittag. Des ist meine ich kann gar nichts tun Woch

G.


----------



## franzam (21. Mai 2010)

Morgen wirds bei mir nix. War heute unterwegs.
Katzentrögel ist weder trockene Nässe, noch saubere, noch Nässepulver, einfach nur Matsch


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Mai 2010)

der kann net mit uns  radfarhn  und hat auch keins...

@eMan: traun tu ich mich schon, des weisst doch  
aber des schaff ich nie. heimfahrn, radzeugs zammpackn und,und,und. des is ma zu stressig. aber du wirst dich noch wundern-ich hab nämlich a überraschung für dich! musst ma aber erst nächste woche dafür die daumen drücken, dass es auch wirklich klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Morgen wirds bei mir nix. War heute unterwegs.
> Katzentrögel ist weder trockene Nässe, noch saubere, noch Nässepulver, einfach nur Matsch




Die 200m Weg zählen net...die sind sogar naß wenn es auf der Erde kein Wasser mehr gibt...tsss

Hmmh....Höhenmeterdiagramm schaut nach Startpunkt unten an der Hauptstraße aus.???

G.


----------



## schu2000 (21. Mai 2010)

also otti Du könnst morng scho mitfahren 
@jörg: fahr mer aber trotzdem oder?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Mai 2010)

ach schubiduu!! ja des liegt aber diesmal hier niad an mir!
aber ich komm ja eh erst so um frühestens eins an. dann zwei kilometer heimwandern. dann hallo sagen, hallo mama, hallo papa. da würd ich niad loskommen. aber im steinwald san ma dann sicher 
aber im moment sag ich noch: gwies is nur-ich kum hoam!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Mai 2010)

scheißdreck. keine exn. und des buch wo der jörg fünfmal abgebildet ist befindet sich auch nicht in meinem besitz... muss ich jetzt noch investiern oder was...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Mai 2010)

test: ... geht niad...


----------



## OLB Carre (22. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wollt eigentlich am Samstag hin .... hmm ... mal schauen



mit fahren wird´s wahrscheinlich nix hab mich heut bei Vollgas um nen Baum gewickelt... rechtes Bein kaputt...Rippe gebrochen... da hats in regensburg ganz schön gerumpelt aber werd auf jeden Fall hinter fahrn und fotografieren. Kann dich mitnehmen.
Sag Bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2010)

wo bistn rumgefahrn? war heut auch im wald  habs aber net rumpeln gehört.

gk werd ich wohl doch schon morgen äh heute machen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> also otti Du könnst morng scho mitfahren
> @jörg: fahr mer aber trotzdem oder?




Ja, schoh 13:30 Mak Haus, also da wie beim letzten mal. Brauch ein bischen Techniktraining mim Shova.

@Carre: Die neuen Bremsbeläge sind der Hammer. Gleiche Bremsleistung wie die Originalen, aber super dosierbar.
Damit kannste selbst bei glühender vorderer Scheibe noch Noseweehlies machen.

@Stawoldbuhr: Wo gehste denn morgen hin mit deinem Kumpel?

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (22. Mai 2010)

2x Eilsbrunn 5 sterne vollgas trail...links vom Autobahnzubringer...2x Bobbahn... 1/2mal Rumpl...da hats dann auch gerumpelt...dann Biergarten...Schmerzen betäuben...
viel Spass morgen
kannst ja berichten....streckenverhältnisse...


----------



## OLB Carre (22. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Carre: Die neuen Bremsbeläge sind der Hammer. Gleiche Bremsleistung wie die Originalen, aber super dosierbar.
> Damit kannste selbst bei glühender vorderer Scheibe noch Noseweehlies machen.
> 
> G.



225mm Scheibe oder new Saint


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2010)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> 225mm Scheibe oder new Saint



Natürlich Saint....bei der anderen gibts ja keine Dosierbarkeitsprobleme
War das erstemal wo ich mit der Saint gedacht hab, jetzt hat die alte XT ausgedient weil mit der alles in besser geht.
In Bozen ist bei den Straßenserpentinen sogar mal ein Auto rechts rangefahren um mich vorbeizulassen.
Da Autos da ja langsamer sind hatte ich vor jeder Serpentine nen Nosweehlie hinter dem gemacht....das hat ihn wohl nervösitiert

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, schoh 13:30 Mak Haus, also da wie beim letzten mal. Brauch ein bischen Techniktraining mim Shova.
> 
> @Stawoldbuhr: Wo gehste denn morgen hin mit deinem Kumpel?
> 
> G.



hmm. hab grad seine sms gelesen. der herr student geht erst ins bett, wenn ich aufsteh. wundert mich nicht, dass wir den krieg verlorn haben...
war mir irgendwie klar, dass ich allein fahr 
ja, dann schwing ich mich aufs rad und versuch euch mit knapper müh und not irgendwo zu erwischen. mit zwei stunden verspätung oder so.
schuuus händienummer hab ich ja...
wenns heut wirklich so schön is, werd ich mich auch mal drauf einstelln, morgen früh aufm roof aufzuwachen...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm. hab grad seine sms gelesen. der herr student geht erst ins bett, wenn ich aufsteh. wundert mich nicht, dass wir den krieg verlorn haben...
> war mir irgendwie klar, dass ich allein fahr
> ja, dann schwing ich mich aufs rad und versuch euch mit knapper müh und not irgendwo zu erwischen. mit zwei stunden verspätung oder so.
> schuuus händienummer hab ich ja...
> wenns heut wirklich so schön is, werd ich mich auch mal drauf einstelln, morgen früh aufm roof aufzuwachen...



Cool....dann fahren wir auch langsamer damitste uns einhohlst

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (22. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich Saint....bei der anderen gibts ja keine Dosierbarkeitsprobleme
> War das erstemal wo ich mit der Saint gedacht hab, jetzt hat die alte XT ausgedient weil mit der alles in besser geht.
> In Bozen ist bei den Straßenserpentinen sogar mal ein Auto rechts rangefahren um mich vorbeizulassen.
> Da Autos da ja langsamer sind hatte ich vor jeder Serpentine nen Nosweehlie hinter dem gemacht....das hat ihn wohl nervösitiert
> ...



Welche Beläge hast jetzt genommen?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2010)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> Welche Beläge hast jetzt genommen?



Die theoretisch schwächsten, die Trail.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42174

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (22. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die theoretisch schwächsten, die Trail.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42174
> 
> G.



Hast schon Erfahrungswerte bzgl. Haltbarkeit? Muss ich glatt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2010)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> Hast schon Erfahrungswerte bzgl. Haltbarkeit? Muss ich glatt mal ausprobieren.



Ne, hab sie ja erst seit Pozen drin.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2010)

@Schuuu6000: Und biste noch in Krankenhaus gefahren???

@Franzam: Der Katrötrail ist ja bis zum Umstürzebaum in perfekter Fahrbeschaffenheit und für den Trail ansich als trocken zu bezeichnen.
Haben aber in weiser Vorraussicht die untere Schlammpassage weggelassen

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Mai 2010)

Hast Du heute wieder kein Fichtenmoped dabei gehabt?

was war mit Schuuh?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Hast Du heute wieder kein Fichtenmoped dabei gehabt?
> 
> was war mit Schuuh?



Schuuu12000 hatte keine Protektoren an den Schienbeinen...hatte aber extra für heute auf Flachpedale gewechselt.
War ne echt schöne Runde heute bei dem Wetter. Da hat der Kaffee gleich doppelt geschmeckt, unterm Sonnenschirm.
Haben auch deine Spuren gesehen.

@Stawoldbur: Ich weiß alles....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Schuuu6000: Und biste noch in Krankenhaus gefahren???
> 
> 
> G.


 
was hat er denn angestellt ?


----------



## speedy_j (22. Mai 2010)

erst bekommt der eman alle kaputt, jetzt fängt der jörg auch noch an.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was hat er denn angestellt ?



Hat sich des Pedal bis zum Knochen ins Schienbein gehauen...aua.

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Mai 2010)

Oh ja, macht sehr AUA, aber wenns am Knochen noch stoppt...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stawoldbur: Ich weiß alles....
> 
> G.



 ich bin unschuldig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (22. Mai 2010)

jaaa jaaa, hock wieder dahaam aufm sofa, alles im grünen bereich! im kh hams a weng desinfiziert und klammerpflaster und kompressen draufgemacht. tut eigentlich auch gar net weh, aber das kommt bestimmt noch...wesentlich schlimmer sind im moment die ca. 2870 mückenstiche  biken is morgen nich, die ham mir noch ne tetanusimpfung zur auffrischung reinghaut...

war aber a sauspaßige tour bei top-bedingungen, tollem wetter und wieder sehr leckerer einkehr!! und den otti hab i jetzt a endlich mal persönlich kennengelernt  nächstes mal vergess ich die schoner aber net daheim!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2010)

das kommt davon wenn man nur um cool zu sein flatpedals fahrn muss


----------



## sepalot (22. Mai 2010)

@ Jörg und Stawoldbou 

Der Stawold hat echt paar super flowige Trails. War heute a schicke Runde mit Spieleinlagen .

@ Schuuuuuu

Hast absolut recht. Einkehr war klasse und Mücken bäääääää. Bis auf den Knochen - man so hats ja gar net ausgschaut . Tja, deine Schoner wirst bestimmt nimmer vergessen.

Das Bild ist recht unscharf:







So die anderen Impressionen des Tages:































Der Schuuuuuuuuuu lebt auf großem Schuh





Trailbesichtigung - falls man überhaupt erahnen kann wos runtergeht 


























































































Bis zum nächsten Ride


----------



## schu2000 (23. Mai 2010)

@eman. ja ja ich weiß, wer den schaden hat....  

aber bei jörgs spezialfelsen fühl ich mich mit klickies öfter net so wirklich wohl...ok, zugegeben, mit flats auch net unbedingt, vieles davon kann ich eh net fahren bzw. denk net mal dran, des zu versuchen  ging ja sonst auch ganz gut mit den flats...bis auf das eine mal...

@sepalot: gott sei dank is des bild unscharf  war scho weng :kotz: aufn knochen zu schaua...


----------



## paradisoinferno (23. Mai 2010)

Ihr seid ja narrisch, würd da net ma runterklettern

Bei der nächsten Tour sind wieder Höhmes an der Tagesordung, keine Tiemes

Absolut geile Bilder, RESPEKT!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Mai 2010)

heyhey schuh!! auaua. aber hört sich ja ganz guad an. in drei wochen findst as cool 

ja war sehr schön - so ne gscheite kamera hat scho was.

und seit wann bin ich eigentlich so bunt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Mai 2010)

...und wieder auf in den wald...!


----------



## schu2000 (23. Mai 2010)

Protektoren net vergessen, vor allem fürs Schienbein 

Hab meine Bilder von gestern mittlerweile auch hochgeladen!


----------



## franzam (23. Mai 2010)

Fährt morgen wer? Steinwald o.Ä.?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2010)

arber vielleicht


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2010)

alle tot? eingeschlafen?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Mai 2010)

@jörg: ich dacht eigentlich des mit den zwei bänken war nur a scherz!
und bester schlafplatz der welt is immer noch der beste (also in meiner bekannten welt), aber:

alles war hier heut und gestern voller ossis. voll komplett. übel, übel. und jeder hatte ein bestimmtes buch in der hand, welches sie wohl direkt zu uns führte...
und eine wollte mir vorschreiben, dass ich mir nicht im bach die zähne zu putzen habe, weil "des ne quelle is".
idioten.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2010)

Nö, trotz meines neuen gekletterten Boulderproblems noch lebendig 

Hab gehört das dem Speedy sein Bike schon beim anschauen höllisch knarzen soll

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg: ich dacht eigentlich des mit den zwei bänken war nur a scherz!
> und bester schlafplatz der welt is immer noch der beste (also in meiner bekannten welt), aber:
> 
> alles war hier heut und gestern voller ossis. voll komplett. übel, übel. und jeder hatte ein bestimmtes buch in der hand, welches sie wohl direkt zu uns führte...
> ...



Ahhh...wie was wo waren ostdeutsche Mitbürger

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab gehört das dem Speedy sein Bike schon beim anschauen höllisch knarzen soll
> 
> G.



der schuh, die alte tratschtante. aber wenn es so knarzt, dann fügt sich das gut ins kettengeklapper.


----------



## schu2000 (24. Mai 2010)

jörg, des waren vertrauliche informationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2010)

warst net im allgäu?

tour von heut ... weis nimmer so genau was mich geritten hat nach der geisskopftour nochmal ne rgbg tour ranzuhängen  knapp 1900 hm


----------



## speedy_j (25. Mai 2010)

doch war im allgäu, aber net radtechnisch unterwegs. bin jeden morgen mit einem schädel aufgewacht, als hätte ich nachts gesoffen. deswegen war ich gestern kurz nach drei schon wieder hier und bin mal fix lift fahren gegangen. des ist ja net so anstrengend.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Mai 2010)

...ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das vorhersage-symbol für morgen schon jemals gesehn hab. drei tropfen "ergiebiger regen". hmm...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der schuh, die alte tratschtante. aber wenn es so knarzt, dann fügt sich das gut ins kettengeklapper.



Wieso schuh!!!....ich hab nur ein Bild von deinem Rad gesehn und habs knarzen gehört

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das vorhersage-symbol für morgen schon jemals gesehn hab. drei tropfen "ergiebiger regen". hmm...


 
naja wenigstens wars über pfingsten schön... jetzt gehts anscheinend so weiter wie davor 

war aber richtig geil mal wieder die sonne zu sehen und sich mal wieder nen eis zu kaufen zu können 

@speedy ... oh mei  du hattest doch den alk abgeschworen


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2010)

morgen wer am okopf oder sonstwo? hab aber nur SSp und dhler mit im lande.


----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> morgen wer am okopf oder sonstwo? hab aber nur SSp und dhler mit im lande.



ja, wir, aber wir sind warscheinlich eh zu langsam für dich, ( mei spatz ist dabei) , fahren schneebergrunde ab karches, und dann  ochsnkopf mit ner trailabfahrt zurück nach karches, wennst lust hast und ned eillig


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2010)

So erster Versuch was mitm iPad zu schreiben 

Hab nur den singlespeeder im Lande und der Speedy will Lift Fahrn ... Also eher net ... wobei ich dieses Jahr glaub ich noch gar net am Schneeberg war


----------



## franzam (28. Mai 2010)

braucht man ne Kreuzung zwischen Handy und Schlepptop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2010)

Kapp muss man haben  geile Sache 

Preis natürlich indiskutabel ... Aber bevors die Griechen bekommen ... Dann geb ich das Geld lieber Apple


----------



## schu2000 (28. Mai 2010)

ah der eman hat apfelzeugs gekauft 
und der speedy will lift fahren...werd ich morgen auch machen, bin aber erst so ca. ab 1 da...


----------



## speedy_j (28. Mai 2010)

@peter
seht mal zu, das ihr auf der dh strecke vorbai schaut. dann fahren wir mal schnell wohin, wo du dich beim nächsten mal versuchen kannst.

@schuh
werd wohl schon gegen 10 da sein.


----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @peter
> seht mal zu, das ihr auf der dh strecke vorbai schaut. dann fahren wir mal schnell wohin, wo du dich beim nächsten mal versuchen kannst.
> 
> @schuh
> werd wohl schon gegen 10 da sein.



wann seit ihr dort???, und wie weit ist es bis dorthin wos du mir zeigen willst, werds auf jedenfall versuchen vorbei zu kommen, wenns zeitlich passt


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ah der eman hat apfelzeugs gekauft
> und der speedy will lift fahren...werd ich morgen auch machen, bin aber erst so ca. ab 1 da...



Wenn ich als elektronisches spielkind Net so tief in der Windowswelt mit Programmen verankert wär hätte ich nur Apple


----------



## speedy_j (28. Mai 2010)

@peter
ab 10 bis abends bin ich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So erster Versuch was mitm iPad zu schreiben



Wahrscheinlich ist dem Emän seins eines des von einem der 10 Menschen zusammengebaut worden ist die wegen den schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen selbstmord begangen haben
Sachen kann man bei uns kaufen

G.


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @peter
> ab 10 bis abends bin ich da.



ich war a zeit lang unten an der liftstation und hab gewarted, hab zwar den sven getroffen, aber von euch keinen, sind dan raufgefahren und trail auf der andren seite runter, weiss zwar ned was du mir zeigen wollst, aber kannst mir ja evt auch so sagen wo des ist


----------



## speedy_j (29. Mai 2010)

@peter
da haben wir wohl gerade am bullheadhouse was gegessen. was ich dir zeigen wollte: den fichtelplatten shore


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2010)

Immer diese schnöden Bergabfahrer.
Bin heute 850hms bergauf gedüst....mim Dhler natürlich.
Oko hätte sich für mich zu lange gezogen. Mußte ja noch komplett packen, bin ja ab morgen ne Woche im durchgehend sonnigen in Meran


@Franzam: Du gehst im Sandkasten spielen und nimmst mich net mit...schande über dich


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2010)

Da hast den Höhenmesser aber ganz schön bestochen  warum tust dann immer so rum wenn ich dabei bin 

Radlfahrn und/oder klettern in Meran ?

War heut auch kurz mitm singlespeeder bergauffahrn 

Welcher Sandkasten?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Da hast den Höhenmesser aber ganz schön bestochen  warum tust dann immer so rum wenn ich dabei bin
> 
> Radlfahrn und/oder klettern in Meran ?
> 
> ...



Mußt den Tacho net bestechen war die komplette Kösserrunde
Komischerweise gings heute richtig gut, hätte die 1000 locker auf die schnelle voll fahren können.
Heut war die Luft scheinbar absolut pollenfrei.
Ging letztes Wochenende schon richtig gut. Konnte nach der 2 Oberpfalzturmankunft sogar noch die Bänke flashen
Aber da war ich auch mit leichtreifen unterwegs.
Ach und vorm Kaiserfels muß man jezt auch nimmer absteigen

Fahren zum Klettern runter, aber Räder und Ausrüstung sind natürlich dabei.
Ane will die Plose runterfahren und wenn sich direkt in Meran (Meran 2000 ist ja dicht) nichts ergibt, dann wird wohl 1 Tag Pozen dabei sein.

Kenn ja den Franzamschen Sandkasten auch noch net


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2010)

Meran 2000 hätte ich jetzt gar net gewusst . . . Aber habs natürlich gegoogled . . . Seilbahnbau is wohl modern dieses Jahr 

Schladming lenzerheide Meran ..........


Bin immer noch geflasht vom iPad .... Wenn's Apple net gebaut hätt, hätt's ich gemacht


----------



## speedy_j (29. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bin immer noch geflasht vom iPad .... Wenn's Apple net gebaut hätt, hätt's ich gemacht



oh mei, wers braucht.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2010)

Na mach du mal deinen Tank dicht  dann musst nimmer soviel Sprit kaufen


----------



## schu2000 (29. Mai 2010)

ja woar scho schee heut 
beim bullheadhouse wird ja ganz schön rumgebaut!
und der speedy is ja zum glück a wieder heimkomma, hab mir scho a weng sorgen um ihn gemacht in seinem fahrenden molotow-cocktail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (29. Mai 2010)

also ein muss ich schon noch sagen. bin die a9 mit schnitt 170 heim gefahren. die karre liegt doch für das betagtes alter ganz gut auf der kurvigen strecke. nur etwas leiser könnt es innen sein. sprit ist jetzt auch mal etwas raus und nun tropft er erst mal nicht mehr.... hoffe ich. aber bedenklich ist das schon.


----------



## barozini (31. Mai 2010)

heyho, an die locals, wie sind die prognosen fürn ochsenkopf für freitag? ab donnerstag soll ja der regen beendet sein. wie werden die streckenverhältnisse sein?


----------



## speedy_j (31. Mai 2010)

perfekt, wenn man den richtigen reifen aufzieht.


----------



## barozini (31. Mai 2010)

vermutlich ist der richtige reifen aber nicht die muddy marry, hab ich recht?


----------



## speedy_j (31. Mai 2010)

schwalbe ist im allgemeinen nicht mehr gern gesehen. du brauchst zwei reifen, die auf feuchten waldboden gut rollen, denn da holst die zeit raus, wenn du noch luft zum treten hast. die steine im oberen bereich haben auch bei nässe gut grip und trocknen zügig ab. einen highroller in 42a auf dem hinterrad ist nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## S*P*J (1. Juni 2010)

auf feuchtem Waldboden rollt am besten ein Wetscream und bei den Steinen nehm ich immer einen 40er Supertacy


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2010)

da will einer die konkurrenz ausschalten


----------



## S*P*J (1. Juni 2010)

selbst wenn E-Man mit 3.0 Gazzalodis fahren würde hätte man keine Chance...


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Juni 2010)

s*p*j schrieb:


> auf feuchtem waldboden rollt am besten ein wetscream und bei den steinen nehm ich immer einen 40er supertacy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> selbst wenn E-Man mit 3.0 Gazzalodis fahren würde hätte man keine Chance...



 hat zwar nie 3,0er aber die 2,6er sind gar net so schlecht gerollt 

Aber auch mal ne ernste Antwort . . . Die kritischen stellen für die die reifen ausgelegt werden müssen erfordern eigentlich keine echte nassbereifung. Highroller 42a vor und nen minion hinten sollt ganz gut gehen. Evtl swampthing vorn

Nen weichen highroller hinten und irgendwas komisches vorne is Net so gut musst der speedy erkennen

Mit muddy marry geht's aber sicherlich auch ... Nen weichen vorne halt. 

Generell glaub ich aber das man eher nen reifen braucht der gut rollt, da man die Zeit die man oben damit vielleicht einbüsst im langen märchenwald wieder gewinnt


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juni 2010)

na na na, der komische reifen vorn hat vom grip sehr gut getaugt. der märchenwald ist halt zu flach um den rollwiderstand zu kompensieren.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2010)

Japp zu flach ... Oder du bist zu schwach


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Juni 2010)

@ ohhl, für morgen irgendwelche Aktionen geplant...?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2010)

Wetter is morgen eher net so toll, aber ab Freitag solls ja dann besser werden.
Bänder spannen am okopf wär morgen, kannst gern mal vorbeischauen und mitmachen,

 radlfahrn wird das wetter net zulassen, hätt aber das radl dabei für nen ründchen


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juni 2010)

werd morgen auch zum Strecke absperren da sein ( zusammen mit Chris aka Mono6 )
Radl natürlich auch im Kofferraum ... inkl. Rainsuit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2010)

Gut schön zu hören 

Ab wann seit ihr dort ?


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juni 2010)

hab mit Chris um 10 am Bullheadhous ausgemacht ...


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juni 2010)

Werd natürlich a mal vorbei schauen...

Zeit noch absolut unbekannt... wohl am späteren Vormittag denk ich


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2010)

Oh mei ... Das Wetter sieht gar Net gut aus .... Fast ne wasserwand da draußen


----------



## hast (3. Juni 2010)

hi,
kurze Frage sind die Absperrungen für das Rennen schon dran???
Und ist die Strecke für das Rennen eher schwierig oder leicht??

mfg
stefan


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Juni 2010)

hei hei ... scheeeeee woars heute das Bauen 

und super das alles wunderbar geklappt hat ... bis aufs Wetter aber dafür wirds am We trocken 

greeeets und bis Sa


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Juni 2010)

hmm,hmm-so hallo!
eigentlich wollt ich des wochenend a kumma. owa mir is letzte woch' mei schulter raus-beim tür-öffnen  wie auch immer des gegangen is.
vielleicht komm ich trotzdem...

aber: eMan tu mal daumen für mich drücken-in zwei wochen hab ich vorstellungsgespräch...in regensburg! wenn des klappt!! du woisd, wos des hoisd, wenn des klappt!!


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2010)

Regensburg hmm kenn ich net ... wo ins das 

aber meine kaputten Daumen bekommst du gedrückt 

Wir wollen nächstes we geisskopf und spicak fahrn ... Als das WE nach diesem mein ich


----------



## schu2000 (3. Juni 2010)

auwei otti, gute besserung! und bissl vorsichtiger beim türen öffnen, net immer mit roher gewalt aufreißen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Juni 2010)

deutschlands hässlichster bahnhof is schuld dran-wird zeit, dass ich hier wegkomm!

hmm-nächstes wochenend hab ich ein rendezevous mit ner spessartwanderung. aber da bin ich noch nicht überzeugt davon 
und dankschööön aich zwoa!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> deutschlands hässlichster bahnhof is schuld dran-wird zeit, dass ich hier wegkomm!


Würzburg? :kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2010)

Soderla, auch wieder in der Heimat......

@Otti: Schiebetüren gehen weder nach innen noch nach außen auf

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juni 2010)

heute: 102km / 2745hm = 7 stunden 40 minuten unterwegs gewesen. ich bin fast gestorben.morgen muss ich nochmal ran.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> heute: 102km / 2745hm = 7 stunden 40 minuten unterwegs gewesen. ich bin fast gestorben.morgen muss ich nochmal ran.



Heute 550km/5h 30min...Höhenmeteranzeige hat mein Auto leider net

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juni 2010)

verbrauch: bestimmt 5 liter wasser, cola, iso + 5 riegel, melonen, kuchen, äpfel, bananen, schoki


----------



## S*P*J (5. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> verbrauch: bestimmt 5 liter wasser, cola, iso + 5 riegel, melonen, kuchen, äpfel, bananen, schoki



schon wieder ein Loch im Tank?

Greetz


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> verbrauch: bestimmt 5 liter wasser, cola, iso + 5 riegel, melonen, kuchen, äpfel, bananen, schoki



Von wegen...bin sogar mal den Taser von meinem Basislager aus hochgefahren. Also mit dem Rad, ganz ohne Auto und Lift....und ganz ohne Wasser.

So, heut werd ich auch mal an den Oko gukkn.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Juni 2010)

soooo, hab es tatsächlich geschafft in 2 tagen die 5000hm marke zu knacken. das schlimm ist eigentlich, dass die anderen mitfahrer eines marathons an den verpflegungspunkten so einen stress machen. da kann man sich nicht mal eine runde ausruhen um nicht völlig allein in der tschechischen pampe umher zu irren.

@eman
wenn du den tod mal sehen möchtest, dann komm nächstes jahr mal mit. ich bin fix und fertig.


----------



## franzam (7. Juni 2010)

wo warst denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2010)

ich war bei der mad east challenge. www.madmission.de
hab, wenn ich das richtig überblickt habe, auf alle drei tage den drittletzten platz belegt.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2010)

Im Osten war er die Mad East Challenge gefahrn ... Zum glück hatt ich kein radl dafür und ich glaub net, das ich da je im Ziel ankommen würd  kann ich kopfmässig Net hinbringen


----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2010)

der erste singlespeeder ist 20. geworden. also hast du ein radl dafür!


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2010)

lass mir doch meine ausrede 

wie schauts mit gk / spicak aus? willst im auto nächtigen? ich will das net


----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2010)

ne ne, wir suchen uns schon was schnuckeliges. am besten auf tschechischer seite mit roten lichtern in den fenstern. 

schau mal da:
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYfGDHwkQ9s"]YouTube- Mad East Challenge - 6. Juni 2010 - Altenberg - Wald & Lifthang[/nomedia]

von solchen sachen gibt es ein paar stellen in dem rennen. ab 1:40 bin ich sogar mal kurz zu sehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne ne, wir suchen uns schon was schnuckeliges. am besten auf tschechischer seite mit roten lichtern in den fenstern.
> 
> schau mal da:
> YouTube- Mad East Challenge - 6. Juni 2010 - Altenberg - Wald & Lifthang
> ...



Du warst mit Abstand der erste Mountainbiker in dem Video


Juhuu...Kaiserfelsen läßt sich endlich ohne Absteigen schön flowig durchfahren
Ich verstefane langsam..der fährt ja nur noch mit RRlern...bin heute über 1000 Hms gefahren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Juni 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, auch wieder in der Heimat......
> 
> @Otti: Schiebetüren gehen weder nach innen noch nach außen auf
> 
> G.



ich geh nur noch durch automatische-bewegungssensor-türen...
aber, ich war ganz still und heimlich mal am wochenend daheim und hab wieder mit dem vuaglföisn gekämpft.
war ganz toll, mit erfolgserlebnis. nur isses jetzt voll sch***e, mit komischem geräusch beim ausstrecken...
5+ ich bin seehr stolz auf mich  ohmei...  

@saddamchen: ja


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2010)

Oh ... Geheimer Besuch ... Böses vergehen  ...

@speedy ... Wenn dann deutsche Seite  ... Und auch ohne rote Lichter  ne Frau für die bettangelegenheiten hast doch eh immer am Start 

@Jörg ... Japp mitm Stefan is nix mehr anzufangen


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... Wenn dann deutsche Seite  ... Und auch ohne rote Lichter



och menno.... 

ich denk, für die reservierung kümmer ich mich mal, damit das auch klappt. 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne Frau für die bettangelegenheiten hast doch eh immer am Start



wieso bekomm ich davon eigentlich nichts mit?


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Juni 2010)

Naja ganz so schlimm ists a scha net.... 

Hab halt nur grad kein gscheites Fahrrad für Bikepark und Co


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja ganz so schlimm ists a scha net....
> 
> Hab halt nur grad kein gscheites Fahrrad für Bikepark und Co



Dann Kauf dir eins ... Die YT sind billiger als mein singlespeeder


----------



## teatimetom (9. Juni 2010)

hai,

habt ihr schon nen plan für eure streng geheim wochenende bikepark reise =?

ich hätte warscheidlich frei und würde mir anschliessen evtl 

eman: singlespeeder suxxx ja sowieso... hab gestern den magura comp (= dt onyx ) freilauf zum explodieren gebracht


----------



## speedy_j (10. Juni 2010)

@tom
samstag geißkopf, sonntag spicack. momentan sind wir zu viert und unterkunft wollte ich heute dingfest machen.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> hai,
> 
> habt ihr schon nen plan für eure streng geheim wochenende bikepark reise =?
> 
> ...



Naja seitdem man einige geplatzte hügis immer mal wieder gesehen hat, halt ich von dt eh nimmer viel ... Und wenn dann noch magura draufsteht is ganz vorbei (@speedy  )

Brauchst danach aber kein so Haus mit roten Lichtern dran wähnst dir das we frei nimmst?


----------



## speedy_j (10. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Und wenn dann noch magura draufsteht is ganz vorbei (@speedy  )



ganz zum trotz hab ich den letzten tagen eine magura gabel für günstig geld erstanden.  muss aber gestehen, dass ich jetzt am lapierre auch auf steckachse umrüsten muss, wo ich doch getönt habe, das man das da nicht braucht.


----------



## teatimetom (10. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @tom
> samstag geißkopf, sonntag spicack. momentan sind wir zu viert und unterkunft wollte ich heute dingfest machen.



hört sich gut an . 

bin dabei. 

schlaft ihr am geisskopf oder "drüben" ? 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Brauchst danach aber kein so Haus mit roten Lichtern dran wähnst dir das we frei nimmst?



dachte das war doch der zweck des ganzen ausflugs ? 

Die DT onxy nabe war tatsächlich eine gelabelte Magura Comp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (10. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> schlaft ihr am geisskopf oder "drüben" ?



irgendwo dazwischen aber auf deutscher seite.


----------



## teatimetom (10. Juni 2010)

habs dir ja grad schon pm't:

überlege grade ob ich am geisskopf im freien nächtigen soll - hängt auch etwas von meinen bekannten ab, ob da jemand mitwill oder oben ist oder so.

meld mich auf jeden fall bis 16.00 nochmals bei dir.

gruss tom


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2010)

Hmm Tom .... Was isn da heut schief gelaufen ? Oder seid ihr absichtlich verloren gegangen


----------



## teatimetom (11. Juni 2010)

hab nen platten gefahren ....


----------



## speedy_j (11. Juni 2010)

so, hab jetzt was günstigeres reserviert, nachdem die andere pesion nicht mehr ans telefon gehen wollte. 2 x dz + 1 x ez


----------



## teatimetom (11. Juni 2010)

mkay. auch recht 

wie ist unser programm ?

jeder schlägt sich einzeln bis zum geisskopf durch und dann sehen wir weiter ? 

mfg


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2010)

Von Rgbg aus könnt mer theoretisch zu zweit fahrn ... Theoretisch


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> hab nen platten gefahren ....



Freilauf am Di. ... Platten am do ... Du kannst dich mitm speedy zusammentun in Sachen defektkönig


----------



## speedy_j (11. Juni 2010)

hey, letztes wochenende gab es gar keine probleme und das bei 200km an 3 tage!

wann soll denn morgen treffpunktsortszeit sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (11. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Von Rgbg aus könnt mer theoretisch zu zweit fahrn ... Theoretisch



theoretisch gut 

je nachdem wie ich rauskomm würd ich dann so ab öhm ca 8:30 in regensburg sein ... oder neun wenns dir reicht 

bin eh schon auf der bahn, wo soll ich sich besuchen kommen ?


----------



## schu2000 (11. Juni 2010)

also wir hätten gschaut dass mer halt auf neune zu dort sind. soll sich ja auch rentieren  auch wenn das heißt, dass ich schon um halb 5 aufstehen muss


----------



## speedy_j (11. Juni 2010)

gut, dann kommt auch jeder wie er lust hat. 
vor zehn bin ich sicher nicht da.


----------



## schu2000 (11. Juni 2010)

ich glaub dann schlaf ich lieber auch a halbes stündchen länger. sonst bin ich ja scho wieder müd wenn ihr kommt


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2010)

hab heut feststellen müssen das mein dämpfer am sterben ist ... net schön 

abgesehen davon is spicak auf jedenfall geil zu fahrn


----------



## speedy_j (14. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab heut feststellen müssen das mein dämpfer am sterben ist ... net schön



das sieht doch nicht etwa nach einem neuen defektkönig aus?
dämpfer, bremse ... was kommt noch. 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> abgesehen davon is spicak auf jedenfall geil zu fahrn



richtig, und endlich gibt es mal eine strecke, wo einem der eman nicht gnadenlos davon fährt. das ich das noch mal erleben darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (14. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> richtig, und endlich gibt es mal eine strecke, wo einem der eman nicht gnadenlos davon fährt. das ich das noch mal erleben darf.



ja gestern warst echt schnell unterwegs,

lag aber an unseren  grossen rädern, und den breiten lenkern  für die engen kurven  

schee wars wochenende , gerne bald wieder


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2010)

hätt gestern fast ne kurzschlußreaktion gemacht ... makulu mit Bos dämpfer


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2010)

Ist denn jetzt die alte Streckenführung wieder fahrbar????


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2010)

die alte strecke ist teilweise reaktiviert worden ja ... macht schon spass so.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das sieht doch nicht etwa nach einem neuen defektkönig aus?
> dämpfer, bremse ... was kommt noch.



Naja bei mir ists was anderes ... Das sind keine Defekte, sondern Verschleiß leider ... Scheint so, als das man net viel mehr als 2 Jahre mit nem dhler schafft ...


----------



## teatimetom (14. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hätt gestern fast ne kurzschlußreaktion gemacht ... makulu mit Bos dämpfer



das ist aber die grosse version eines dämpfer services


----------



## franzam (14. Juni 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> das ist aber die grosse version eines dämpfer services



naja, dann geht wenigstens alles in einem Abwasch


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2010)

Kefü passt net und innenlager auch net .. Damit die Kurbel auch nimmer ... -> damit wird mir die Sache dann doch zu extrem ...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2010)

Hmm .. Alle eingeschlafen?

Musst grad lesen, das es mit scuol eine der geilsten dh-Strecken nicht mehr gibt ... Sehr sehr schade


----------



## speedy_j (16. Juni 2010)

wo hast denn das gelesen? finde gerade nix auf die schnelle im web.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2010)

steht an mehreren stellen ... als is wirklich so

zu anfang juli ... was willstn eigentlich machen ... knüppelhartes dh fahrn?

Biel Trail 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LooE2v2u9s&NR=1"]YouTube- ADayInBiel[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGGXJRBEWic&NR=1"]YouTube- Biel Trail[/nomedia]

Crans Montana
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jOApdgxpQs"]YouTube- Freeride Trail Crans-Montana 17.06.2009[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGgEkeJYZ50&feature=related"]YouTube- Crans Montana Freeride- Ride on Schweiz Trailer[/nomedia]

Bellwald
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBRQTYbpTnM&NR=1"]YouTube- BELLWALD 2008[/nomedia]

Wiriehorn
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXEMoe2BdRA"]YouTube- Wiriehorn, Switzerland[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gIm8-tUK5Q&feature=related"]YouTube- Raceline Wiriehorn[/nomedia]

Gurten Trail Bern
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzrJZbW4Hqo&feature=related"]YouTube- Gurten Trail feat. Schwander and Kiener www.simonschwander.com[/nomedia]

abgesehen von Wiriehorn muss man alle fahrn  Wiriehorn hat mir irgendwie net so getaugt. Gurtentrail war ich noch net aber aus verlässlichen quellen weiß ich das man da hin muss.

theoretisch liegt Biel Bern Wiriehorn Bellwald und Crans Montana "fast" hintereinander aufm weg.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2010)

Immer diese Dauerurlauber...tsss
Was sorgste denn wieder für Unruhe im Weidenthraed.....Nürnberger Chrashkiddis


So dieses Video ist nur für Insider Schuh6000:




G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was sorgste denn wieder für Unruhe im Weidenthraed.....Nürnberger Chrashkiddis
> 
> G.


 

macht doch spass da rein zu stochern  ausserdem sinds tatsachen

am WE bin ich wohl im lande ... wetter scheint leider eher besch... zu werden


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2010)

Das schlechte Wetter wird doch von Tag zu Tag besser vorhergesagt.
Anfang der Woche sollte es noch alle Tage regnen und stürmen und jetzt ist nur noch der Freitag übrig geblieben
Samstag steht gar schon teils Sonne drin

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Juni 2010)

ich wär für samstag a mal wieder zu haben


----------



## speedy_j (17. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> zu anfang juli ... was willstn eigentlich machen ... knüppelhartes dh fahrn?



dann bin ich doch am dritten tag schon tod. ich schau mir die videos bei gelegenheit mal an.


----------



## teatimetom (17. Juni 2010)

ach des haltst scho aus ... hast ja am wochenende auch 2 tage hintereinander geschafft


----------



## speedy_j (17. Juni 2010)

mir gehts nicht um die kondition, eher um die manchmal nicht vermeidbaren bodenvermessungseinsätze.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juni 2010)

am WE warst doch nie bei mutter erde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (17. Juni 2010)

evtl hat ers einfach verschwiegen ?


----------



## speedy_j (17. Juni 2010)

ne ne, ich verschweige doch nichts. am samstag hatte es mich mal kurz abgelegt. der tom hats gesehen. 

so, langsam fallen mir keine ausreden mehr über zu steilen lenkwinkel oder zu wenig federweg mehr ein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468160


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juni 2010)

hab ich grad gefunden, speedy in äction: http://www.flickr.com/photos/madmission/4690796878/sizes/l/


----------



## teatimetom (18. Juni 2010)

schönes foto , hab dich aber anderst in errinerung


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hab ich grad gefunden, speedy in äction: http://www.flickr.com/photos/madmission/4690796878/sizes/l/



Hast wohl vorher nen Schluck Sanostol genommen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juni 2010)

wie darf ich denn das verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2010)

Na, weil du so gezielt durch die Pfütze fährst....tsss

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2010)

Na wie sieht's morgen aus mit radl fahrn?

@speedy ... Rück mal raus mit deinen Vorstellungen bezüglich todeswoche 

Dh oder dh/Fr
Chillig oder soviele Tracks wie möglich.

Echte high Mountains ... Les2alpes


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2010)

Schreibt mal wo ihr fahrt. 
Kann mich ja arbeitstechnisch net an der Diskussion beteiligen.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2010)

Nach spicak müss mär mal Jörg


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2010)

Wer Lust auf ne kleine Tour 

http://www.kletterzentrum-regensburg.de/images/stories/pdf/24h.pdf


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.kletterzentrum-regensburg.de/images/stories/pdf/24h.pdf





Und ich dachte jetzt kommt was anständiges bei Kletterzeentrum Regensburch.

Ja, hab ein paar Videos von Spizak gesehen....hat Lust gemacht.
Mein Izimu liegt aber gerade in 1000 Einzelteilen umeinander....sogar die Boxxer ist nicht mehr als Gabel zu erkennen. Hatte kein 15er Öl heute um sie wieder zusammenzubauen...und 2 mal 7,5er soll ja net funktionieren
War aber alles noch wie neu innen....und macht echt Spaß des Ding in Einzelteile zu zerlegen.
Also hat schon alles Hand und Fuß was die da von RS gebastellt haben

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2010)

Ach, und die Bäume liegen immernoch im Katrötrail.
Aber dafür haben die netten Waldarbeiter nach den Bäumen schöne Sprünge geschäipt
Und es war naß, superglitschig, 35 Grad + Mückenplage an dem Tag....als net lästern
Undund warum filtert die Kamera die ganzen Unebenheiten und Steine heraus
Undundund, ja bei sec 44 ist die Kamera in den Wald katapultiert worden



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2010)

Lenk Net vom Thema ab ... Geht heut ne kleine/sehr anstrengende Tour  ... Sollst Net immer 1000 hm fahrn wenn ich Net dabei bin 

Und das is das einzig anständige sinnvolle vom kletterzentrum


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2010)

mhm eigentlich bin ich voll verletzt...  hab total den geschwollenen knöchel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also nix mit mördertour


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2010)

Ok ... Ausredenstefan ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2010)

nix ausreden... kann kaum laufen 

Würd nämlich gerne a ründchen drehen...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2010)

Was hastn angestellt


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2010)

Hab so a komisches Spiel gespielt... sowas sieht man zur Zeit auch öfter mal im Fernsehn und dann schreien immer alle ...schland...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2010)

so ... alle speichen haben ihre Löcher wieder gefunden


----------



## teatimetom (19. Juni 2010)

das hadda aber gut gemacht


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juni 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab so a komisches Spiel gespielt... sowas sieht man zur Zeit auch öfter mal im Fernsehn und dann schreien immer alle ...schland...




Ja verreck... bei so nem scheiss hab ich kein Mitleid!

Ich würde jedem nen Ball geben dann bräuchtens nicht alle einem hinterherlaufen und sich die Füße zammhaun.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ... alle speichen haben ihre Löcher wieder gefunden



Ja, dann bring ich mal meins vorbei....da sind noch 2 Speichen auf Irrwegen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. Juni 2010)

soderla!! mal wieder wos vo mir 

eMan-dankschöön für daumendrücken! so wie's ausschaut, kriegst nächstes jahr nen tourenpartner in rengsbuich,hehehe!
dann kann ich mich ja jetzt wieder auf mei diplom konzentriern...


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2010)

ist der Zentrierständer eigentlich deutsche "Ingenieurskunst" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. Juni 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na, weil du so gezielt durch die Pfütze fährst....tsss
> 
> G.



ne ne, der ganze weg war ein bächlein und das es recht warm war, hab ich das gleich als abkühlung genutzt.



OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... Rück mal raus mit deinen Vorstellungen bezüglich todeswoche
> 
> Dh oder dh/Fr
> Chillig oder soviele Tracks wie möglich.
> ...



fragen über fragen, grundsätzlich dh/fr da ich irgendwie heil durch die woche kommen möchte. ein mittelmass an tiefenmeter und von mir aus richtig hohe berge. muss man ja mal gesehen haben. 

jetzt wäre nur noch zu klären: 1 oder 2 autos bzw. 1 oder 2 räder pro person.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> soderla!! mal wieder wos vo mir
> 
> eMan-dankschöön für daumendrücken! so wie's ausschaut, kriegst nächstes jahr nen tourenpartner in rengsbuich,hehehe!
> dann kann ich mich ja jetzt wieder auf mei diplom konzentriern...



Oh Gott ... womit hab ich das verdient  ... Besuchen kannst mich aber net ... So abgründig wie ich noch wohn 

@franzam ... Erfüllt seinen Zweck ganz gut 

@ speedy ... Ok ... Nur 5000hm/Tag 

Am püttnertrail hätten mich heut fast zwei bergaufschiessende MXer übern Haufen gefahrn ... Sollt man sofort einsperren die Trottel... Aufm Wanderweg mit ner mx is für mich nen absolutes NoGoi


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @ speedy ... Ok ... Nur 5000hm/Tag



passt, bei lust und laune auch mehr.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Am püttnertrail hätten mich heut fast zwei bergaufschiessende MXer übern Haufen gefahrn ... Sollt man sofort einsperren die Trottel... Aufm Wanderweg mit ner mx is für mich nen absolutes NoGoi






G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2010)




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


>



Du sollst net 100 mal deinen Beitrag ändern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Du sollst net 100 mal deinen Beitrag ändern ...



Es war doch nur 2mal....tsss.
Und nach dem Editieren war er ja unsinnig

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Am püttnertrail hätten mich heut fast zwei bergaufschiessende MXer übern Haufen gefahrn ... Sollt man sofort einsperren die Trottel... Aufm Wanderweg mit ner mx is für mich nen absolutes NoGoi



Räusper!!

Da muss ich doch sofort intervenieren... das waren gaaaanz sicher KEINE MXer sondern Endurofahrer, evtl. sogar Trailer !!!

Das ist so ähnlich wie DH und CC, damit will der MXer nix zu tun haben und man ist sehr verärgert darüber weil uns MXern immer der Scheissdreck den die Enduroaffen machen in den A.. geschoben wird und wir dann totale Probleme mit offiziellen Strecken haben.

Das geht mittlerweile teilweise so weit das wir MXer den Jägern und Forstbeamten helfen die Kerle zu finden. Wir machen das wegen dem Ansehen unseres Sports - die Jäger, Bauern und Förster wegen den teils erheblichen Flurschäden. Wie hirnlos muss einer z.B. sein vor knapp einer Woche hier ein Kartoffelfeld + Spargelfeld umzuackern.....



Bezüglich Roadtrip wäre ich auch interessiert. Bergaborientiert mit 200mm Federweg im alpinen Gelände...


----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2010)

ein gezielter Kick gegen den Helm hilft bei MX-lern oder Enduristen o.sonstigen Zeug, welches auf dem Wanderweg entgegen kommt meist recht gut.
Musst ihn nur an der Seite treffen, von vorne stauchts dir die Zehen zu sehr


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


>



bekommst denn meine felge auch wieder hin? 





na ja, immerhin hat sie 4 jahre gehalten.


----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2010)

4 Jahre!  die hat sich doch eh abbezahlt!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2010)

Oh mei ... Mit mx is das so als wenn ich Mountainbike sagen würd ... Passt für alles 

@speedy ... Was hastn da mal wieder angestellt ...

Hat wer was vom Schu gehört ?


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juni 2010)

meine angst wenn ich jemanden hinterher fahre ist nicht unbegründet. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7281046&postcount=1868

das weisse froggy ist vor mir zu boden gegangen und mir hats beim anbremsen das vorderrad weg gezogen. kam ja alles ein wenig überraschend aber wie es tatsäschlich abgelaufen ist ... keine ahnung ... lufteinlage -> bodenkontakt.
war irgendwie nicht meine woche, nachdem ich am donnerstag schon einen hang runter gekullert bin.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2010)

@ speedy:  Da haste nur halbe Arbeit geleistet, so sieht ne kaputte Felge aus :








Um nen Motorradfahrer seitlich auf den Helm nen kick zu geben muss man ja Kampfsportler sein. Ich denke ehe ich so hoch raufkomme tut mir was anderes weh.


----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2010)

das fällt aber nicht mehr unter normalen Verschleiß


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Juni 2010)

Im weitesten Sinne schon... wenn man ein Gap zu kurz springt und der Landehügel mit einem Baumstamm befestigt ist. Autsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2010)

Oh mei ... Immer mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit fahrn ...

@speedy ... Was mir heut so aufgefallen is ... Für richtiges Hochgebirge sind wir jahreszeitlich zu früh dran ... Der Schnee liegt dieses Jahr ziemlich weit runter .. War ja auch net besonders warm und am we hat's weit runter geschneit


----------



## franzam (21. Juni 2010)

Es müssen ja nicht unbedingt die Berge hoch sein, es reicht ja auch wenn die Täler tief genug sind...


----------



## speedy_j (21. Juni 2010)

auch nicht so schlimm, dann machen wir die franzam variante. vielleicht kommen wir ja zum mal anschauen irgendwo vorbei.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juni 2010)

Tiefe Täler ... Na da müsst mer auf ne insel

Idee ... Innsbruck livigno evtl laax dann ins Wallis mit bellwald und crans Montana ... Am Ende Bern und Biel


----------



## speedy_j (22. Juni 2010)

ohhh innsbruck und das gleich am anfang


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2010)

Dann hastes wenigstens gleich hinter dir....hmmmh....aber wahrscheinlich auch keine Ersatzteile mehr für den Rest der Reise


@Emän: Hast du überhaupt letzten Sonntag gemerkt das sämtliche Durchschlagssteine und Wegstehpedalhängenbleibwurzeln ab dem Grabstein bis zum Handfußballgerät weg waren....hmmh...aber du merks ja ansich netmal wenn man Jahrelang durch eine Feuerstelle fährt


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2010)

Das war alles so wie immer ...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das war alles so wie immer ...



 Ich wußte es 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. Juni 2010)

@eman
hast schon pläne fürs wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2010)

Fürs kommende ... Net so wirklich ...


----------



## Axalp (24. Juni 2010)

@speedy

Ich werde am Samstag (nur Samstag) an den Geisskopf fahren. Hätte auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## speedy_j (24. Juni 2010)

muss ich mal überlegen und schauen wie schnell ich das rad noch umgebaut bekomme.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2010)

Geisskopf ... Hmm ... Hatt mehr an spicak gedacht


----------



## speedy_j (24. Juni 2010)

wäre fast besser. muss aber mrgen erst mal zum kunden und hab noch keinen plan, wann ich zurück bin.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2010)

Oh der grösste feind ... Der Kunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2010)

http://www.bahnentour.ch/index.php/detailinfos

Grad gefunden .... Davos Klosters is landschaftlich schon geil ... Und teuer


----------



## speedy_j (25. Juni 2010)

wegen wochenende: wenn spicak, dann nur sonntag. komme heut erst gegen mittag hier weg und übernachte dann beim kunden, bevor ich wieder zurück fahre. deswegen ist der morgige tag ungüstig, um was zu machen.

wegen bahntour: was heisst teuer und braucht man da einen guide? sieht nämlich gut aus.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2010)

Hmm ... Dann müsst ich heut heimfahrn und Sonntag in den Wald ... Mal schauen ... Auf jedenfall müss mer jetzt mal festlegen was mer in der urlaubswoche machen .... Und noch wichtiger, gutes Wetter bestellen


----------



## teatimetom (25. Juni 2010)

sommstag bin ich geisskopf ... wenn mein knie noch etwas abschwillt  
bzw .... wenn ihr spizak fahrt ... dann muss ich überlegen ....


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2010)

samstag meinst ?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2010)

Die Bahnentour schaut wirklich interessant aus.
Aber kein Zuckerschlecken. Ohne Guide glaube ich net das man es schafft den "Zeitplan" unter kontrolle zu bringen.
Glaube das wäre sogar ohne den fast 1400 Hm´s schon schwierig.
Könnte mir vorstellen das es sogar mit Guide eng werden kann......besonders weil man davon ausgehen kann das mindestens ein Defekt dazu kommt.....hmmmh.....also ohne den Speedy seine mind. 4 Defekte

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2010)

@?: Geht morgen was??

G.


----------



## teatimetom (25. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> samstag meinst ?



sommstag , ne schon sonntag , samstag hab i keine zeit ...


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juni 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @?: Geht morgen was??
> 
> G.



Meine Beule am Fuß wird a langsam wieder besser !  

Leider muss ich morgen arbeiten 

Sonntag dann schon eher! Hätt mal wieder Lust auf ne gemütliche Klassikrunde


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2010)

Arbeite net soviel ... Was hast dir denn da für nen Job gesucht 

Trümmerschlucht wär mal wieder angebracht ... War dieses Jahr schon mal wer unten ?

@Jörg ...
Das alles in nem Tag zu schaffen is sicher Net einfach ... Man is aber dort nie in deR Situation, dass man dann wenn man ne Bahn nicht mehr schafft in irgend einem Loch drinnen steht. Wenn man sich, wie wir damals unten in küblis einquartiert, dann kommt man immer wieder dahin 

In Davos ist die zweite Sektion der Weissfluhjochbahn dicht ... Also der alte Teil der Bergbahn  ... Lenzerheide auch dicht ... Schwieriges Jahr in dieser Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2010)

Scheinbar ist dieses Jahr schweizer Generalsnierung.

So genau hab ich mir des net angesehen wo des jeweils losgeht und endet.


@Stefan: Oh mei, du und deine Zeitpläne Hast du überhaupt ein funktionierendes Rad....
...oder hast dir gar mittlerweile ein RR gekauft

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2010)

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen ... Geht heut was ?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2010)

So ... War in der trümmerschlucht ...

Morgen gk ... Spicak oder gk oder vielleicht doch spicak


----------



## speedy_j (26. Juni 2010)

sonntag: würde lieber spicak fahren. wenn ja, bring mal bitte dringend eine kasettenschlüssel mit. finde meinen gerade nicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2010)

Ok ... Spicak ... Hatt das Handy nicht in der Nähe


----------



## speedy_j (26. Juni 2010)

und wenn du dann morgen schon mal da bist, dann kannst gleich mal deine kenntnisse vom einstellen einer kettenschaltung anwenden. hakt alles noch ein wenig.
wann möchtest am lift stehen und fährst du von mitterteich oder regensburg?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2010)

Wann ich am Lift steh weiß ich net ... Sind ewige Landstraßen km. ... Von der nördlichen Oberpfalz angefahren ...


----------



## speedy_j (27. Juni 2010)

ok, dann werd ich mal gegen 10 da sein. bis denn...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Sonntag dann schon eher! Hätt mal wieder Lust auf ne gemütliche Klassikrunde



Und......

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (27. Juni 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und......
> 
> G.



..wie wars in Böhmen?


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Juni 2010)

er ist die Treppe im Haus sehr versteift hochgelaufen


----------



## speedy_j (27. Juni 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> ..wie wars in Böhmen?



also ... bei der immer älter werdenden herrenrunde war es ganz toll im disneyland. da könnten alle die sich für flowige abwärtssachen begeistern können ruhig mal mitkommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> ..wie wars in Böhmen?



Pohhhh...Doppelpohhhh...fast 55km und über 1000Hms bei fast 30°C im böhmischen Schatten
Und alles ohne eigentlich richtige Abfahrt
Aber Eger ist mittlerweile schon ne feine Stadt.

Und warste auch noch unterwegs???

G.


----------



## franzam (27. Juni 2010)

Bin nur ne schnelle Runde auf den Rabenberg gefahren. 55km und 800hms -auch ohne wirkliche Abfahrt 

@Kilkenny: lahme Beine oder altersschwacher Rücken?


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Juni 2010)

dazwischen..der Poppers wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2010)

Ahhhh......jetzt seh ich erst das da vor mir schon wer geantwortet hat
Bin die Treppe nur so hoch weil ich auf helfende renaturelle Pflege spekuliert hab....verdammtes verspeckulieren

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also ... bei der immer älter werdenden herrenrunde war es ganz toll im disneyland. da könnten alle die sich für flowige abwärtssachen begeistern können ruhig mal mitkommen.



Hab zur Zeit nur ein Tourenrad zur Verfügung

G.


----------



## franzam (27. Juni 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab zur Zeit nur ein Tourenrad zur Verfügung
> 
> G.



Dann können wir ja mal  bei uns ein paar gemütliche Touren fahren. Dylen und so. vll mit über 1000hms


----------



## speedy_j (27. Juni 2010)

das tourenrad hat doch auch 160mm. reicht völlig aus für disneyland. hat sogar der eman gesagt.


----------



## franzam (27. Juni 2010)

Ihr wart richtung Bismarckturm/Eger unterwegs?
Oder die XC-STrecken die Eman mal fahren wollte?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2010)

Hmmmh.....Turm war auf jedenfall erst am Rückweg.
Müßte wohl eher die XC oder TseTse Strecke gewesen sein....arrrg...bin immernoch erschöpft

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das tourenrad hat doch auch 160mm. reicht völlig aus für disneyland. hat sogar der eman gesagt.



Mach meine Ausreden net kaputt
Außerdem hab ich einen Carbonlenker drann und einen Leichtbaurohloffschaltgriff....von den Reifen garnet zu reden...tsss.

G.


----------



## honkman (28. Juni 2010)

Hi an alle, 
News vom Ochsenkopf und dem Bullhead House. Am kommenden WE den 3.Juli eröffnen wir endlich unseren Bike-Funpark und Technikparcours. Der Jörg ist ja letztes WE schon mal alles probegefahren und ein paar Fotos gibt es auch schon. Diese Woche machen wir noch ein paar Feinarbeiten. Am Mittwoch soll dann auch noch die neue Webseite vom Bullhead House online gehen www.bullheadhouse.de und dann stell ich auch gleich Fotos und weitere Infos online. Wäre schön, wenn jeder die Infos zur Eröffnung weiterreicht und rummailt.
Viele Grüße, Peter


----------



## honkman (28. Juni 2010)

Hi nochmal,
Fotos habe ich auf nun unter Fotos meiner Profilseite hochgeladen. Da seht ihr dann auch den Jörg, wie er das Gap springt!


----------



## speedy_j (29. Juni 2010)

@eman
wie wäre es: davos, livingio, monte tamaro, pila?
das sollte fast reichen um erschöpft wieder zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2010)

Pila passt da gar net rein ... Schick mir mal deine Email addresse


----------



## speedy_j (29. Juni 2010)

ich weiß, da kommt man so schlecht wieder zurück.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2010)

gestern mitm ipad versucht ne tabelle zu machen ....


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gestern mitm ipad versucht ne tabelle zu machen ....



Wie spiiiiiiiesig

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Juni 2010)

sieht zwar schon nach stress aus, aber wird schon passen. versuch mal in chur eine kostenfreie unterkunft zu besorgen.


----------



## Stylo77 (29. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sieht zwar schon nach stress aus, aber wird schon passen. versuch mal in chur eine kostenfreie unterkunft zu besorgen.



schläfst halt in deinem raumschiff


----------



## speedy_j (29. Juni 2010)

das raumschiff macht sorgen. bin schon auf der suche nach einen nachfolger.
kannst ja uns für die woche dein traumschiff geben.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie spiiiiiiiesig
> 
> G.



Na da spricht nur der Neid 

@speedy ... Das is nur diskussionsgrundlage ...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Juni 2010)

Eman, ich hab mal ne Frage an Dich als Bikepark/Bikeregionexperten...

Ich bin wohl vom 25.7. bis 1.8. in PdS und auf dem Heimweg wollen wir evtl. in der Schweiz 2-3 Tage in die Verlängerung gehen. 

Wie ist es in Crans Montana??

Welche Bikeparks/Bikeregionen gäbe es sonst noch auf dem Heimweg ohne viel Umweg??


Wann seid Ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (30. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... Das is nur diskussionsgrundlage ...



ich beende einfach mal die diskussion und nehme das als gesetzt an. ich mach mich mal schlau nach möglichen unterküften und dann können wir immer noch vor ort entscheiden wie es weiter geht. das wetter sollte man ja auch noch ein wenig mit einkalkulieren.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2010)

dämpfer werd ich wohl net mehr bekommen ... is wohl was schiefgelaufen leider ...


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juli 2010)

hastan neuen gekauft ... oder den fox nach service geschickt ? 
heute wieder gruppen- suchtour im wald


----------



## speedy_j (1. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dämpfer werd ich wohl net mehr bekommen ... is wohl was schiefgelaufen leider ...



welche länge brauchst denn, 240?

kann heut mal nachfragen, ob irgendein ersatzdämpfer für eine woche möglich wäre.


----------



## franzam (1. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dämpfer werd ich wohl net mehr bekommen ... is wohl was schiefgelaufen leider ...



Hast Du armer nur ein Rad?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Hast Du armer nur ein Rad?



Ahhh verdammt, jetzt wolt ich was LV veräppelndes schreibe. Aber jetzt kann ich net sonst wird unser Thraed gesperrt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh verdammt, jetzt wolt ich was LV veräppelndes schreibe.



hui, da gehts ja schon wieder ab bei den L-uschis.  
wir hatten erst letzte woche mit eman über einen neuen spamthread im lv forum nachgedacht, jetzt machen die das schon selbst.


----------



## franzam (2. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh verdammt, jetzt wolt ich was LV veräppelndes schreibe. Aber jetzt kann ich net sonst wird unser Thraed gesperrt
> 
> G.





speedy_j schrieb:


> hui, da gehts ja schon wieder ab bei den L-uschis.
> wir hatten erst letzte woche mit eman über einen neuen spamthread im lv forum nachgedacht, jetzt machen die das schon selbst.



Ja traurig, aber manche demontieren sich im LV-Forum zum Glück selbst


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2010)

Kurze Meldung aus der Schweiz ... Nachdem unsere Mannschaft gewonnen hatte fahrn sogar die Schweizer mit deutschen Fahnen durch die Gegend ... Public viewing direkt neben der Talstation in nem Zelt ... Einfach krass irgendwie 

Gestern Chur (neue strecke oben ... geil zu fahrn dort) heute laax (wirklich ein Never Ending Trail ...) morgen laax Films und dann mal schauen


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2010)

Kurze Meldung aus der Fränkischen.....Schweiz
Am Felsen kein Pablik Fiuing, auch an der Übernachtungshöhle keine deutschen Fahnen

Aber 4:0 ist voll gut....damit haben wir diesem geistesverwirrten kriminellen Exfußballspieler Maradingsbums oder wie der heißt mal richtig in den Ar*** getreten....jähhhh


Also muß ich wohl mal nach Laax

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kurze Meldung aus der Fränkischen.....Schweiz
> Am Felsen kein Pablik Fiuing, auch an der Übernachtungshöhle keine deutschen Fahnen
> 
> Aber 4:0 ist voll gut....damit haben wir diesem geistesverwirrten kriminellen Exfußballspieler Maradingsbums oder wie der heißt mal richtig in den Ar*** getreten....jähhhh
> ...



Und dahin ... und dort hin auch noch und an hundertausende orte auch noch


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Juli 2010)

mein laptop is seit drei wochen kaputt   ich krieg ja gar nix mehr mit...

folgerung aus vorherigem: also heuer kein lenzerheide??


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Juli 2010)

Ein gewonnenes Fussballspiel feiern ist ganz OK - leider gibt es aber besonders unter den Fussballfans Leute die übers Ziel rausschießen und das find ich schade... sehr schade.


Wegen Schweiz- Frankreichtrip.... wir hätten höchstwahrscheinlich noch einen Platz frei vom 25.7. bis 31.7. Morzine, PdS.


----------



## 0815p (6. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kurze Meldung aus der Fränkischen.....Schweiz
> Am Felsen kein Pablik Fiuing, auch an der Übernachtungshöhle keine deutschen Fahnen
> 
> Aber 4:0 ist voll gut....damit haben wir diesem geistesverwirrten kriminellen Exfußballspieler Maradingsbums oder wie der heißt mal richtig in den Ar*** getreten....jähhhh
> ...


mensch jörg, jetzt kommst mal zu uns in die fränkisch schweitz, und sagst nix, hätt mer doch a tour machen könne, welcha hölen worst denn


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> mensch jörg, jetzt kommst mal zu uns in die fränkisch schweitz, und sagst nix, hätt mer doch a tour machen könne, welcha hölen worst denn



War ja ein Kletterwochenende....oder zumindest sowas ähnliches
War bei Leupoltstein in der Nähe.
In der Fränkischen gehts viel zu viel rauf und runter, des macht einen nur volle Kanne fertig.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> mein laptop is seit drei wochen kaputt   ich krieg ja gar nix mehr mit...
> 
> folgerung aus vorherigem: also heuer kein lenzerheide??



Japp heuer is kein lenzerheide da die untere Gondelbahn neu gebaut wird ...

Brixen wäre aber ....

Die bergWanderung im Wallis verschieben wir mal  würd mich aber schon mal ernsthaft bocken ... Schreib zufällig grad ausm Wallis 

Wirst jetzt eigentlich Rgbgler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2010)

Wieder hier???? Dachte ihr seit die ganze Woche irgendwo unterwegs???

War heute mal am Geißkoffl.
Hatten sogar einen Totalausfall
Zum Glück auf der letzten Fahrt.







G.


----------



## S*P*J (8. Juli 2010)

Bike wohl ausm Lift geflogen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2010)

@Jörg ...
Bin noch Net daheim ... Auch die Schweizer haben Inet 

Rahmen sieht schon bös aus ... zum glück kein morewood 

Meine Fox40  is auch mal wieder putt ... Null Dämpfung ... Jetzt muss mal wieder die uralt 888 ran ... Und für PDS schnell ne Boxxer her ... Evtl


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ein gewonnenes Fussballspiel feiern ist ganz OK - leider gibt es aber besonders unter den Fussballfans Leute die übers Ziel rausschießen und das find ich schade... sehr schade.
> 
> 
> Wegen Schweiz- Frankreichtrip.... wir hätten höchstwahrscheinlich noch einen Platz frei vom 25.7. bis 31.7. Morzine, PdS.



Genau da bin ich auch dort glaub ich 

Zu deiner Frage vor Ewigkeiten ...

Lohnende Ziele pila / verbier / crans montana / bellwald / Biel / Bern ....


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2010)

Ja, es ist immer gut eine 888 auf Ersatz rumliegen zu haben
Was haste denn jetzt mit deinem Dämpfer gemacht?
Meiner schlürft irgendwie mittlerweile so...also jetzt wo ich es entknartzt hab hör ich nur noch Dämpferschlürfen
Wöbei das Geräusch aber wenigstens in keiner Weise unangenehm ist

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2010)

Hab jetzt nen vivid drin ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp heuer is kein lenzerheide da die untere Gondelbahn neu gebaut wird ...
> 
> Brixen wäre aber ....
> 
> ...



die zusage hab ich, sollt also schon klar gehn. aber wie gsagt erst ab januar-hast also noch a bissl zeit dei zimmer aufzuräumen 

brixen,hmm-der andi war auch schon für heuer wieder brixen...


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Juli 2010)

@ jörg oh mist...  was war den des für a rad?

ansonsten ist für morgen jemand da um ne äh eisdielenrunde zu fahren?? sagen ja 37° an...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg oh mist...  was war den des für a rad?
> 
> ansonsten ist für morgen jemand da um ne äh eisdielenrunde zu fahren?? sagen ja 37° an...



War ein Lapierre Spicy

Sind (Ane, ich) morgen Nammitag nach dem Mittagsessen beim Hänky gemütlich abhängen um "Trial,Tricks und coole Stunts" zu üben.....machen.:

Würd aber auch mal den Berg mit dir gemütlich hochradeln  zwischendurch...und so

Fallst du noch MB fährst und nicht mit einem RR ankommst (Insidergerüchte)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2010)

Oh mei ... Is er jetzt schon RRler der Stefan ... Oh mei was is nur passiert


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> die zusage hab ich, sollt also schon klar gehn. aber wie gsagt erst ab januar-hast also noch a bissl zeit dei zimmer aufzuräumen
> 
> brixen,hmm-der andi war auch schon für heuer wieder brixen...



Zimmer aufräumen ne ... Neuen Job woanders suchen 

Wo ziehstn hin in Rgbg ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Juli 2010)

@ Eman: Also vom 25.7. bis 31.7. triffste mich in Morzine. Wir haben ein nettes 4er Chalet auf der Super Morzine Seite gleich nähe der Brücke zur Super Morzine Talstation. 
http://www.lebelvedere-morzine.com/

Kannst ja mal auf ein Bier vorbeikommen oder Du schreibst hier rein wo Du nächtigst und wir können auch mal nen Tag miteinander biken.


@ Jörg... sieht schlimm aus. Ich hoffe es ist euch nix schlimmes gesundheitlich passiert!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ Jörg... sieht schlimm aus. Ich hoffe es ist euch nix schlimmes gesundheitlich passiert!!!



Ne, dem Fichtlrider ist nichts weiter passiert


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Juli 2010)

@ Jörg hab des jetzt irgendwie verpeilt... Bin nur mal kössainerunde gefahren. 

Ich hab doch gar kein RR  

Würd mir lieber mal nen neuen Freerider kaufen... Wann ist as hänzz eigentlich verfügbar?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2010)

Alter verpeiler
Des Hanzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ist eher Dh lastig bzw. sänftenmäßig....aber wohl gut bikeparktauglich.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg hab des jetzt irgendwie verpeilt... Bin nur mal kössainerunde gefahren.
> 
> Ich hab doch gar kein RR
> 
> Würd mir lieber mal nen neuen Freerider kaufen... Wann ist as hänzz eigentlich verfügbar?



Na dann Kauf dir endlich mal einen freerider, dass mer mal wieder radlfahrn  können


----------



## speedy_j (12. Juli 2010)

mei mei mei, nach 9 tagen auf der sänfte ist so ein starrer singlespeeder ganz schön komisch. vor allem, wenn man jetzt selbst wieder treten muss.

für den herbst gibt es neue zwischenstationen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472398


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Zimmer aufräumen ne ... Neuen Job woanders suchen
> 
> Wo ziehstn hin in Rgbg ?



zu weit in der zukunft um mir jetzt schon darüber gedanken zu machen...
erstmal die entscheidung ob allein oder in ne wg.
die arbeit is aber schon mal zwischen reinhausen und brandlberg, wenn ich des richtig seh.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na dann Kauf dir endlich mal einen freerider, dass mer mal wieder radlfahrn  können



Nu freilsch


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juli 2010)

wieso eigentlich? was is denn mit dem lapierre passiert? und dem rocky?


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2010)

nee lapierre hab ich schon noch aber ist halt nix zum DHln Rocky hab ich schon vor nem Jahr verkauft und mitn Kona trau ich mich nimmer unter die Leute...


----------



## littledevil (13. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg hab des jetzt irgendwie verpeilt... Bin nur mal kössainerunde gefahren.
> 
> Ich hab doch gar kein RR
> 
> Würd mir lieber mal nen neuen Freerider kaufen... Wann ist as hänzz eigentlich verfügbar?



Ab September sollte das Hanzz eigentlich da sein!


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Juli 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Ab September sollte das Hanzz eigentlich da sein!



okee 

mhm kommt es jetzt in der Farbe wie auf der HP abgebildet oder in ner anderen??


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> okee
> 
> mhm kommt es jetzt in der Farbe wie auf der HP abgebildet oder in ner anderen??



Kommt scheinbar nur in häßlich...Aber Hauptsache es funktioniert


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, wir sind ja keine Frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2010)

funktionieren tun viele bikes und es gibt sogar einige die dabei noch hübsch sind 

steht noch alles daheim? ... komm das WE vielleicht mal wieder ins lande ...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2010)

Ja des Ein oder Ander könnte man zur Zeit schon kaufen.
Aber der Stefan ist immer so unentscheidungsfreudig

Bin gestern mal Rennswitch nach örbendorf gefahren.
Dieser SuperMoto Reifen ist ja gemeingefährlich, da  muß man seinen Lenker gut festhalten
Der ist auf Teer selbstlenkend und in Kurven muß man sogar gegenlenken
Und beim freihändig Fahren kommts leicht zu diesem Motoradeffek und der Lenker schaukelt auf, aber voll extrem

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Juli 2010)

Bin für weitere Anregungen immer offen 

Ja steht noch alles 

Sa bin ich aber net da... 

So dafür dann schon !!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bin für weitere Anregungen immer offen
> 
> Ja steht noch alles
> 
> ...




Ja, dann müß´mer wohl mal schauen das So evt.was zusammengeht.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Juli 2010)

Ja wär mal wieder schön! wobei ich jetzt Sonntag evtl. mal nach München zu meiner Schwester mitfahren könnt/sollt.... 

We quasimodo schon wieder ausgebucht    aber vielleicht wirds ja doch nix mit M dann wär i scha dabei !!


----------



## speedy_j (16. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> wobei ich jetzt Sonntag evtl. mal nach München zu meiner Schwester mitfahren könnt/sollt....



mit dem rennrad?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2010)

oh mei stefan ... was is nur aus dir geworden


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juli 2010)

Eman, Du kennst Dich doch in PdS bestens aus... Ich suche einen Trail von Avoriaz nach Morzine runter. Letztes Jahr sind wir 3 oder 4 mal die Serpentinenstraße runtergefahren... ist zwar auch einmal lustig aber 3-4 mal ist langweilig. Da muss es doch verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben, oder?


----------



## franzam (16. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Eman, Du kennst Dich doch in PdS bestens aus... Ich suche einen Trail von Avoriaz nach Morzine runter. Letztes Jahr sind wir 3 oder 4 mal die Serpentinenstraße runtergefahren... ist zwar auch einmal lustig aber 3-4 mal ist langweilig. Da muss es doch verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben, oder?



Eine Fahrweg ist in meiner Topo drin, ob er was taugt weiß ich nicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Datei... aber mit welcher Software kann ich die ansehen?

Ich hab kein Navi oder solch ein GPS-Teil....


----------



## franzam (16. Juli 2010)

zb.google earth
oder hier http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/map_input?form=data hochladen und dann : Draw Map
oder hier:
http://www.gpswandern.de/gpxviewer/gpxviewer.shtml


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2010)

Morgen solls ja ein wenig regnen 
Wäre doch der perfekte Anlaß für eine schöne Schneeberch/Okorunde.
Die macht doch gerade bei ein wenig Abkühlung spaß
Usw.....und für alle 901 Fahrer ein guter Anlaß mal ein 901 auf den höchsten Berg des Fichtls zu rollern.

Wobei Storwold auch net schlecht bei Regen ist 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bin für weitere Anregungen immer offen
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## franzam (16. Juli 2010)

hmm, muss morgen um 5 Uhr arbeiten anfangen, aber deorettich hätt ich schon interesse
schreibt mal rein, wenn Ihr was wo vorhabt, vll. kann ich mich anschließen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> hmm, muss morgen um 5 Uhr arbeiten anfangen, aber deorettich hätt ich schon interesse
> schreibt mal rein, wenn Ihr was wo vorhabt, vll. kann ich mich anschließen




Na da können wir ja fast Schichtübergabe machen
Bin jetzt fei sogar schon mal ganz kurz auf einem 301 gesessen....ganz schön leicht...fast ein Papierbike

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Eman, Du kennst Dich doch in PdS bestens aus... Ich suche einen Trail von Avoriaz nach Morzine runter. Letztes Jahr sind wir 3 oder 4 mal die Serpentinenstraße runtergefahren... ist zwar auch einmal lustig aber 3-4 mal ist langweilig. Da muss es doch verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben, oder?



Von ganz oben geht doch nen weg runter ... Weiß Net ob der bekannt ist ... Also bis supermorzine bergstation runterrollen, dann den Sessellift hoch und dann rechts runter. Kommst dann ca. nen km vor der Brücke zur supermorzine Talstation raus ... 

Könn mer schon mal zusammen fahrn. Bin allerdings so 100 hm oberhalb von les gets beheimatet mit Blick auf den Mont cherry und muss deshalb vor liftschluss die pleneybahn hoch. Ansonsten hab ich nen prob


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2010)

Sa / So ... Bin da und bereit  bin das mbuzi schon ewig nimmer gefahrn


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Von ganz oben geht doch nen weg runter ... Weiß Net ob der bekannt ist ... Also bis supermorzine bergstation runterrollen, dann den Sessellift hoch und dann rechts runter. Kommst dann ca. nen km vor der Brücke zur supermorzine Talstation raus ...
> 
> Könn mer schon mal zusammen fahrn. Bin allerdings so 100 hm oberhalb von les gets beheimatet mit Blick auf den Mont cherry und muss deshalb vor liftschluss die pleneybahn hoch. Ansonsten hab ich nen prob



Ich guck mir das morgen oder übermorgen mal genauer an...

Der Trail von franzam ist der da:


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2010)

Und Jörg ... Geht ne gemütliche Tour heut ? Is Der Andi da ?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2010)

Hab noch keine Andyinfo

Muß mich jetzt erstmal um was zum Mittagessen umschaun

Blöde Nachtschicht


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2010)

Nachtschicht .. Dann bist ja schon aufgewärmt  ich fahr dann später auf jedenfall mal kösseine ... Wetter is heut vergleichsweise angenehm


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2010)

Hmmmh....meine Metaboliten kommen heut irgnéndwie net so recht auf Touren
Werd wohl nur ein bischen rumcruisen und schaun wie weit ich komm.......


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Nachtschicht .. Dann bist ja schon aufgewärmt  ich fahr dann später auf jedenfall mal kösseine ... Wetter is heut vergleichsweise angenehm




Und warste Kösser? War was los auf den Wegen?

Bin nur irgendwas zwischen 300 und 400 Hms getrödelt.
Der erhoffte Regen ist auch ausgeblieben (na jetzt isser ja da ).
Dachte mir, mach ich ein paar Wasserfallrinnenfahraufnahmen auf dem Nirvanatrail mit der Videokamera, nix wars.
So sinds ein paar Trockenaufnahmen geworden
So salztrocken von oben bis unten hab ich den auch noch net erlebt
Lediglich ein Stein in der ersten Schlüsselstelle nach dem Nh war klitschig...glaub der trocknet nie.

So eine Wettervorhersage hat schon was gutes...kein einziger Wanderer auf dem Trail...und ich war lang drauf unterwegs
Nur 2 Biketräger sind mir entgegengekommen....hmmh....jedem sein Auf- und Abfahrtsweg
Und den Hubby hab ich getroffen, aber nur weil er sich verfahren hat

Am Seehaus scheint sich auch die Lage geändert zu haben. Da steht ja jetzt sogar ein 6m breiter Fahrradständer
Und das Ambiente läd zum Verweilen ein
Muß zugeben hab mein Rad sogar durchgeschoben vor Überraschung.

So, muß jetzt Video schneiden

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2010)

@Emaän: Den Beitrag auf der Seite vorher net überlesen 

@Stefan: Jetzt wollt ich dir einen Link zu einer 180mm Singletrailräubermaschine (neuer Rahmen) für 1799 auf runtergesetzte 699 reinsetzen, und jetzt ist ausverkauft.
War netmal 24h zu haben
Hatte selber schon den Finger am Abzug


Hmmmh....vor 10 Jahren war das mal eine Schlüsselstelle
Doppelhmmmh, ein richtiger Reifen, ein paar mal noch angetestet und die geht ungebremst



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und warste Kösser? War was los auf den Wegen?
> 
> Bin nur irgendwas zwischen 300 und 400 Hms getrödelt.
> Der erhoffte Regen ist auch ausgeblieben (na jetzt isser ja da ).
> ...




Ja auf der kösseine war ich ... Aber nach dem erstem regen ... War ganz ok. Seit wann liegen die 2 großen Bäume im Kaisertrail?

Seehaus is schon ne zeitlang so ... Is kein critical Place mehr und Mountainbiker sind willkommen

Wo /was is der nirvanatrail ?

Der Andi hat gestern geschrieben das er heut am okopf is ... Bist auch dort ? Oder sonstwo ? ... Drück dich net immer wenn ich schon mal im Lande bin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ja auf der kösseine war ich ... Aber nach dem erstem regen ... War ganz ok. Seit wann liegen die 2 großen Bäume im Kaisertrail?
> 
> Seehaus is schon ne zeitlang so ... Is kein critical Place mehr und Mountainbiker sind willkommen
> 
> ...



Wie hats wohl im Kössergebiet geregnet????
Un wo liegen 2 Bäume im KT....oder meinst du die 2 großen Buchen in der ebenen die schon ewig drinliegen?

Der Nirvanatrail ist doch der SchneeberchHtrail


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2010)

Oko, muß ich mal gukkn. Stand mittlerweil ansich für heute was anderes im Terminplaner.
Aber..............


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2010)

Schneeberg h-Trail is doch der Donau eschingen ...

Oder meinst von der Platte runter ?

Nirvanatrail is aber nen guter Name ... Umgetauft ab jetzt 

Die 2 bäume liegen im Bereich kurz vor der wassergrabendurchquerung und waren zumindest für mich neu


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schneeberg h-Trail is doch der Donau eschingen ...
> 
> Oder meinst von der Platte runter ?
> 
> ...



Ohh....die sind dann wirklich neu. Sind die ein nicht/schlecht zu behebendes Problem??
Der Donaueschingen läuft doch schon immer (seit Cube LTD  ) unter dem Namen Nirvanatrail.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2010)

Und biste am Oko dann oben??....wer wohl auch raufdüsen....

Bei dieser Aufnahme hatte ich extremen Magnesiumverlust....aber der Pin war noch drin


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2010)

Ich kann die vids mit dem iPad Net sehen 

Okopf ... Komm evtl erst zum Schluss hin ... Ihr seid ja denk ich mal noch beim Hanke ?

Werd davor wohl Schneeberg fahrn. Bin ab Mittwoch rein dh fahrn und brauch deshalb heut eher keinen Lift


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich kann die vids mit dem iPad Net sehen
> 
> Okopf ... Komm evtl erst zum Schluss hin ... Ihr seid ja denk ich mal noch beim Hanke ?
> 
> Werd davor wohl Schneeberg fahrn. Bin ab Mittwoch rein dh fahrn und brauch deshalb heut eher keinen Lift



Oh, mei....hast wieder die Billigversion gekauft

Werd auch nur mim Shova antanzen...will lieber rumflown
Lift bin ich schon beim letzten Okotag net gegfahren
Und wenn der KinderDH wieder salzetrocken ist, dann kann man mit Normaloreifen da so geil Durchheizen

Na dann bis zum Kaffee.....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Juli 2010)

@ jörg.... was fürn rahmen wärerd des dann gewesen??


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ja auf der kösseine war ich ... Aber nach dem erstem regen ... War ganz ok. Seit wann liegen die 2 großen Bäume im Kaisertrail?
> ..




der 2. liegt schon a paar Wochen, der 1. ist ganz ganz frisch. hab ich am Freitag a ganz neu entdeckt, Montag war der da noch net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg.... was fürn rahmen wärerd des dann gewesen??



Ein weißes aus Südafrika

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juli 2010)

Südafrikaner sind doch meistens schwarz 

Mhm die Bäume sind scha irgendwie schwierig zu beheben! erfordern auf jeden fall größeren einsatz, allein geht da nix 

Was wie wo was ist jetzt der Nirvanatrail??


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was wie wo was ist jetzt der Nirvanatrail??




Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2010)

Na ... So voll bekannt is deine Bezeichnung dafür nicht ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na ... So voll bekannt is deine Bezeichnung dafür nicht ...



Ja....aber ich habs doch oben schon erleutert
Da scheint der Stefan wohl immer noch imZauberwald zu schein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2010)

Japp ... Bei der Stefanie geht's steil bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2010)

Wie wahr, wie wahr

Bist gestern gut durch die NuHa Schlüsselstellen am NIRVANATRAIL gekommen?...da war ein Stein verrückt...

G.


----------



## racejo (19. Juli 2010)

Hey, 
ich komme mal wieder ins Fichtelgebirge. Ist allerdings schon eine Weile her, dass ich dort mit dem Bike unterwegs war. Unterkunft ist Seehaus. Ich würde gerne am Freitag Abend noch einen Trail für den Feierabend fahren, der zum Seehaus führt, so technisch anspruchsvoll wie möglich. Ankunftszeit ist vorraussichtlich 8 Uhr, also ist nur einmal hoch und dann runter drin 
Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?

Am Samstag Vormittag gehts dann in den Bikepark am Ochsenkopf.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2010)

Vom Seehaus aus kannste schnurstraks auf die Platte hochfahren, da mußte aber den Singletrail auch hochfahren denste runterfährst, also zumindest ist das des einfachste.
Ist aber technich net anspruchsvoll...außer ganz oben....aber des ist eher unschön.

Oder du fährst mal schnell die 10km gemütich auf den Schneeberg...ca 1h.
Da haste dann auch technisch anspruchsvolle stellen...

Für beides ist Seehaus ideal

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Juli 2010)

Nix steil bergab!!! 

Habs nur so kurz überflogen und nicht gemerkt dass es ausführlichst beschrieben war


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juli 2010)

seit fährt denn der jörg auch nur mit knieschonern??? 

...das sich alles verändern muss...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> seit fährt denn der jörg auch nur mit knieschonern???
> 
> ...das sich alles verändern muss...



Nur wegen der Hitze
Die RF Schoner harmonieren funktionell nicht sehr gut mit den Sombriohosen
Aber diese Dinger sind echt bequem....drum sind die hoffentlich passenden Schienbeinguards schon aus UK unterwegs

G.


----------



## racejo (21. Juli 2010)

Ich werd auf die Platte dann mal ausprobieren. 
Ist am Samstag jemand im Bikepark?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2010)

Bis Samstag kann hier keiner mehr vorplanen

@Stawoldbur: Sieste heute hab ich schon meine Schienguards bekommen




G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bis Samstag kann hier keiner mehr vorplanen
> 
> @Stawoldbur: Sieste heute hab ich schon meine Schienguards bekommen
> 
> ...



beeindruckend


----------



## franzam (22. Juli 2010)

jep, schönes Video.
Sollte ich auch mal probieren 

Aber wie hat eine italienischer Motorsportkollege gesagt  " Angst fressen die Gaspedal"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> jep, schönes Video.
> Sollte ich auch mal probieren
> 
> Aber wie hat eine italienischer Motorsportkollege gesagt  " Angst fressen die Gaspedal"



Brauchst keine Angst haben...hast doch ein 901
Hmmh...oke...ein weicher Reifen vorne wäre noch von Vorteil...

G.


----------



## 0815p (22. Juli 2010)

top video jörg


----------



## franzam (22. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Brauchst keine Angst haben...hast doch ein 901
> Hmmh...oke...ein weicher Reifen vorne wäre noch von Vorteil...
> 
> G.



Wenns nur am weichen Reifen scheitern würde, wärs ja kein Problem


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2010)

Glaub mir liegt nur am Reifem..den Rest kann ich dir demonstrieren


@PeterM und Franzam: Tut mal mein Video als "Dieses Video gefällt mir bewerten"...vielleicht werd ich dann Vidieo des Monats...und des ganz ohne Musik

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Juli 2010)

@ jörg wann warst denn dort??! Ich war nämich da am Mi mal ganz in der Nähe


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg wann warst denn dort??! Ich war nämich da am Mi mal ganz in der Nähe



Auch Miwa 
Hats mir doch glatt bei der Anfahrt nen Ast komplett durchs Hinterrad gezogen und 2 Speichen rausgefetzt...und eine verbogen.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Juli 2010)

man man man wenn es doch nur möglichkeiten gäb dass man miteinader über eine gewisse distanz kommunizieren könnte... am besten drahtlos...

mist


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juli 2010)

das muss doch erst noch erfunden werden. ich war die letzten zwei tage bei den froschfressern, da gibt es ganz landstriche, wo noch nicht mal die möglichkeitem dafür geschaffen sind.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2010)

Gibts doch schon lang......Rauchzeichen...tss.

@Verschollfan: Haste wohl frei?? Könnmer ja jetzt gleich ne Runde Steinwald fahren
Muß meine neuen Reifen testen
Oder eimal den Schneeberg hoch und im Seehaus Kaffee trinken....oder.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (23. Juli 2010)

Telepathie..

@Jörg: Welche Reifen haste denn schon wieder?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Telepathie..
> 
> @Jörg: Welche Reifen haste denn schon wieder?



Maxxis HH aber die leichte 2.5er Xc Version....weil da gibts vorne nen weichen 42a davon.
Hatte ja schonmal den Minion Xc drauf. war ansich echt gut, aber den gabs nt in weich für vorne.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Juli 2010)

@ jörg nee nix urlaub  mhm naja am sonntag vielleicht a ründsche


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörg nee nix urlaub  mhm naja am sonntag vielleicht a ründsche



Kuggschen wir mal
Werd nu in die Stawoldburregion vordringe mei Rorfn teste

G.


----------



## franzam (23. Juli 2010)

Maxxxis HaHa? find auf deren Paitsch nix mit HH


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Maxxxis HaHa? find auf deren Paitsch nix mit HH



Ohmei...HH = High...ups........ohhh ich merke gerade sollte HR heißen...tüderüdrüüü...

......



Nach der ersten Testrunde heute muß ich sagen...taugen wie zu erwarten
Rollwiederstand dachte ich ist schlimmer.
Gripp....über jeden Zweifel erhaben
Ist leichter wie der BB und in 2.5er Breite etwas dünner, aber man hat das Gefühl doppelt so viel Reifen bergab zu haben.

@Stawoldbur: War heute mal am GrFe eine HPBefahrung machen....Vom Gipfelkreuz bis runter
Und das sogar bei Regen....Ist ansich einfach, aber irgendwie auch wieder net

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (23. Juli 2010)

2.5er XC version in 42a? Ich bin heut mit Blindheit geschlagen -find scho wieder nix


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> 2.5er XC version in 42a? Ich bin heut mit Blindheit geschlagen -find scho wieder nix



Gab immer nur den 2.35Minion in der 42a Xc Version..aber das Auge fährt ja mit
Und auch noch billich

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5845

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stawoldbur: War heute mal am GrFe eine HPBefahrung machen....Vom Gipfelkreuz bis runter
> Und das sogar bei Regen....Ist ansich einfach, aber irgendwie auch wieder net
> 
> G.



ahh-ohhhh! 
das steht ja schon lang mal aus! sehr schön! dann kann ich das ja auch mal angreifen , hehehe


----------



## Dvs-Shoes (24. Juli 2010)

dh da sind heut ein paar leute oben fett dann wird man sich oben sehen freu mich schon auf ne schlammparty und ritschige steine


----------



## Klabauterman (24. Juli 2010)

dere...
meld mich a mal wieder zu Wort hier  
bin bisher leider des Jahr zu selten daheim um hier biken zu gehn,aber hab mal ne frage wegen reifen...
gibts gute Alternativen zum Minion DH, ansonsten hol ich mir den wieder


----------



## Schmutzbiker (24. Juli 2010)

Servus...
Möchte am Sonntag 25.7. durch den Steinwald fahren! hat wer Lust? 

Treff am Pendlerparkplatz in Pfaben   Uhrzeit???


----------



## Klabauterman (24. Juli 2010)

morgen früh so um 8-9uhr würde ich mitfahren!wär aber eher für den parkplatz bei grötschenreuth und dann hoch zum turm und so! 
kistenbiker,steinwaldjunge,Jörg ?


----------



## Graukeil (24. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht ich. Wollte mich ohnehin zwischen Kösseine und Seehaus austoben. Steinwald wäre was Neues. Mal drüber nachdenken.
Ich käme aus Nähe Nürnberg angefahren und könnte zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr eintreffen.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2010)

Mhm also 8 ist eindeutig zu spät! Wie wärs so ab 6.22  

Also wenn's ne vernünftige Zeit wird könnt's bei mir a klappen


----------



## Klabauterman (24. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm also 8 ist eindeutig zu spät! Wie wärs so ab 6.22
> 
> Also wenn's ne vernünftige Zeit wird könnt's bei mir a klappen



der frühe biker fängt den trail!  aber wenn du willst können wir auch 8:22 machen.ich hab leider nur so ca bis 12-1uhr zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmutzbiker (24. Juli 2010)

Den Kistenbiker, hab i telef. noch nicht erreicht, er wollte aber mit dabei sein.

nun haben wir noch immer keine Uhrzeit.   Ich sage jetzt mal 9:30 in Grötschenreuth am ehem. Pabel (das wirtshaus).   Dann haben wir immer noch genug Zeit, so das jeder bis 12 wieder da hoam am Mittagstisch isst.


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. Juli 2010)

Also 9:22  Uhr für den Stefan...Ok?

Treffpunkt beim Grötschenreuther Parkplatz für den Klabauter.

so jetzt hat jeder fast was er wollte 

Ausser Graukeil...was machen wir da ?


----------



## franzam (24. Juli 2010)

Hey, Du lebst noch?	

Bis 9:22?
Da muss ich ja früh aufstehen


----------



## Graukeil (24. Juli 2010)

Ich bin raus. Zu früh. Radelt mal schön 
Dann gehe ich halt meinem ursprünglichen Plan nach...
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Kistenbiker (24. Juli 2010)

Ja wenn man das so nennen will....

also kommst morgen auch?!

Ach Graukeil...steh halt a bissl früher auf ist doch nur ne Stunde Fahrzeit...also wenns um kurz vor 8 aufstehst und a flotter Fahrer bist


----------



## franzam (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn mich mein Bettchen losläßt...


----------



## Klabauterman (24. Juli 2010)

oke ... 0930! geht klar! weiss eigentlich jemand wies wetter wird?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2010)

9:22Uhr.....glaub da hat mich das Bett zu stark im Griff
Und dann noch so weit unten anfangen


G.


----------



## franzam (24. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 9:22Uhr.....glaub da hat mich das Bett zu stark im Griff
> Und dann noch so weit unten anfangen
> 
> 
> G.



Warum solls Dir anders gehen..
Kannst ja mal schreiben, falls Du später unterwegs sein solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graukeil (25. Juli 2010)

Ach lasst mal. Morgen ist Sonntag und ich will keinen Frühaufsteherstress.
Außerdem bin ich alt und grau und dick und bergauf sowieso ein Bremsklotz .
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2010)

Graukeil schrieb:


> Ach lasst mal. Morgen ist Sonntag und ich will keinen Frühaufsteherstress.
> Außerdem bin ich alt und grau und dick und bergauf sowieso ein Bremsklotz .
> Gruß Graukeil



Ich  bin net dick...aber den Rest

@Franzam: Hast`n nen Plan??

G.


----------



## franzam (25. Juli 2010)

Bei mir gehts erst nachmittag, hab vormittag noch einen Termin.
Ab ca 13.Uhr ging was


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2010)

Muß mal abwarten was Sache ist bei mir....


@Stefanie: Und wir wars bei Gepläreextremo und Nasengegener??


G.


----------



## franzam (25. Juli 2010)

Ich schau mittag noch mal rein, dann sehn mers scho


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2010)

@ jörg, ja ich hab von den 4 Bands die gespielt haben ganze 3 Lieder gekannt  ^^ 
 okee kannst ja nomal was einschreiben hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2010)

Soderla, mußte mir erstmal eine 2te Tasse Kaffe in mein Internetbett holen

Also Zeit hät ich schon, brauch zum Radeln heute nur eine Inizialzündung
13Uhr wäre ansich auch gut.......Bedingungen werden heute eher teils naß teis trocken sein....
Wer eine Ideeeeee....


G.


----------



## franzam (25. Juli 2010)

z.B. 13:45 am Silberhaus?
oder 13.30 am Forsthaus?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2010)

würd mich auch mal mit anschließen... bei was a immer


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2010)

Ahhhh....eine SMS zieht immer

Machmer 13:45 an dem Parkplatz direkt nach dem Siberhaus....gibt uns bessere Möglichkeiten??

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2010)

sms??

okee 13.45


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2010)

Oh...man scheinbar brauchen SMSe in die Kemnather Bauernregion doch etwas länger

@Franzam: kennst du den besseren Parkplatz???


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2010)

mhm immer noch keine da...

tu mal gucken welche Tasten du wieder falsch gedrückt hast


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2010)

@Franzam: Fallst du nicht weißt welchen ich mein. Einfach am Silberhaus auf der 303 weiterdüsen und die nächste auf Fichtberch abbiegen und dann gleich nach so 100...200m links oder rechts die Perkflächen nutzen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm immer noch keine da...
> 
> tu mal gucken welche Tasten du wieder falsch gedrückt hast



Bei mir stand SMS gesendet...tssss.....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2010)

....und wehe 901Besitzer kommen mit dem falschen Rad........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. Juli 2010)

is des der Abzweig gleich nach dem Parkplatz?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> is des der Abzweig gleich nach dem Parkplatz?



Neeee.....am Silberhaus vorbei...noch so 1km oder so gleich die Erste Richtung Fichtlberg rein.
Und dann gleich nach 200m oder so rechts oder links parken...ist unübersehbar

G.


----------



## franzam (25. Juli 2010)

OK, kann aber ein paar Minuten später werden


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> OK, kann aber ein paar Minuten später werden



Der Letzte zahlt den Kaffe

G.


----------



## franzam (25. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Letzte zahlt den Kaffe
> 
> G.



Gut, die Maß war aber auch ok, merci


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juli 2010)

wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juli 2010)

Wie wahr was????

Eine Maß ist naß...ist sie nicht mehr naß....ist weg die Maß.
mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle net ein:kotz:

G.


----------



## franzam (26. Juli 2010)

Es dichtet nicht, aber reimt sich trotzdem...
Solltest vll. mehr an der Dichtheit arbeiten


----------



## racejo (26. Juli 2010)

Hey, mein Wochenende war super. War am Samstag im Bikepark, bei den nassen Verhältnissen fand ich den oberen Teil der Strecke schon anspruchsvoll, hab erst mal zwei, drei runs gebraucht m Fluß ein zu bekommen
Dann bin ich noch zur Platte, Nusshard und Schneeberg, ich hätte gerne mehr Zeit gehabt. Ihr habt da einfach ein super Revier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2010)

...video der woche is blöd...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2010)

Die Arbeit an sich ist schon gut
Ist ja aber auch ein komerziell gedrehetes Video von Profis.
Aber der Inhalt ist langweilig...zumindest für uns

Dummerweise ist mein Puter zur Zeit trojanisiert....jetzt kann ich dir garnet die HPB von der Grandfelsenabfahrt zusammenschneiden.

Hab vorgestern übriegens wieder eine HPB im Steinwald gemacht, nämlich von ein einem Nebenblock vom Augsburger Fels bis dahin wo der Klettersteig angeht
Niedriges Gefährlichkeitsniveau, aber doch einen gewissen Anspruch

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2010)

So bin wieder da (crans montana / pila / les gets und morgins) und auch gleich wieder weg im Bettchen  ... Das klassische PdS (oder auch bremskratervalley) flasht nimmer so wirklich ... Muss doch mal nach whistler   

Habt ja ne Menge geschrieben .... 

Is Morgen äh heute wer radlfahrn ?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2010)

Hat wer follow me gesehen .... Krass geiler film ... Is mir grad nach eingefallen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2010)

So, werd mich dann mal ca um 1se an den Oko aufmachen.
Bin zwar net wirklich motiviert, muß nämlich danach noch in die Arbeit, aber besser wie nix.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2010)

Bin schon wieder da...die Strecke harmoniert net wirklich mit eingeklemmten Rückennerv
Hmmh....eine Fahrt für 17,50 Euro, keine gute Ausbeute

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2010)

Ich hab mir mal den dh worldcup auf freecaster angeschaut ... Das is ja gar Net so schlecht wie gedacht


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2010)

Hab ich mir auch Live angegukkt....hatte (hab) ja einen putten Rücken;(
Geht richtig gut. Das letzte Rennen war grassss Supersteile Strecke und nur schlamm....da hat sich die Spreu vom Weizen gut getrennt.
Mußt mal bei Freecaster suchen gehen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. August 2010)

Japp champery

Die anderen des PdS Trupps habens angeschaut ... Ich bin den Tag noch in pila geblieben... Muss schon sehr krass gewesen sein ....

Hast mim rücken was angestellt ?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. August 2010)

Mei ... Hab's endlich geschafft Follow me ausm USA iTunes store zu laden ...

HD Auflösung sieht aufm iPad krass aus ... Wie Fotos anschauen


----------



## speedy_j (3. August 2010)

angeber! 

wenn du es jetzt mal schaffst deine privaten nachrichten mit den nötigen informationen zu füllen, dann kannst dir noch mehr filme von den geld aus dem usa itunes store runter laden. 

hast dir jetzt eigentlich noch ne boxxer gekauft?
ich war am wochenende mal in hindelang. strecke geht schon, auch wenn es die einzige dort ist. man muss aber aufpassen, nach einigen schnellen sprüngen kommen recht schnell spitze kurven.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (3. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> angeber!
> 
> wenn du es jetzt mal schaffst deine privaten nachrichten mit den nötigen informationen zu füllen, dann kannst dir noch mehr filme von den geld aus dem usa itunes store runter laden.
> 
> ...




Hallo, nur ne kurze Frage
ist der Ochsenkopf unter der Woche geöffnet??
Gruß Ernie


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. August 2010)

jep, nur wenn wenig los ist, macht der Lift 45min Mittagspause, aber ansonsten ist immer offen.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> angeber!
> 
> wenn du es jetzt mal schaffst deine privaten nachrichten mit den nötigen informationen zu füllen, dann kannst dir noch mehr filme von den geld aus dem usa itunes store runter laden.
> 
> ...


 
Antwort auf die nachricht ... irgendwann  

hindelang is für nen tag ganz spassig japp aber extra hin muss man net

PdS Trupp ... mit Hinweis auf die Gabel


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2010)

Fox Schrott .... Passiert wohl häufig...


----------



## speedy_j (4. August 2010)

hätte man wohl man einen millimeter dicker machen sollen. ist irgendwie schon arm, bei dem preis.
hab eine zwischeninfo von meiner totem erhalten: da ist ein buchse verrutscht und wie du schon erkannt hast, das öl abgesackt. mal schauen, wie lange rock schrott braucht, bis sie wieder bei mir auf dem tisch liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (4. August 2010)

Servus,
ich bin am WE im schönen Waldershof und wollte neben dem Ochsenkopf diesmal die Kösseine rauf und runter fahren. Wie ist das denn am WE mit Wandersleut und ist der Aufstieg mit 18cm Federweg halbwegs zu meistern?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten....


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2010)

ur-anus schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich bin am WE im schönen Waldershof und wollte neben dem Ochsenkopf diesmal die Kösseine rauf und runter fahren. Wie ist das denn am WE mit Wandersleut und ist der Aufstieg mit 18cm Federweg halbwegs zu meistern?
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Antworten....



Im schönen Waldershof in der wunderschönen Oberpfalz
Wennste  net grad in der Labygegend fährst sind Wandersleut ansich weniger des Problem...es seiden du hast Pech
Darfst halt net grad runterfahrwen wenn die Leut zum Kaffeetrinken rauflaufen.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. August 2010)

ich befürchte der eMan hat jetzt einen knallgrünen helm ?!?


----------



## LB Stefan (5. August 2010)

@ ottl: des hab ich mir a scha gedacht 

Wie sich die Zeiten ändern


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2010)

Erinnert mich an MD, die wechsel doch auch gerade von rot auf grün

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2010)

wer ist denn "MD"?


----------



## LB Stefan (5. August 2010)

er hat aber von blau nach grün gewechselt...

von rot nach grün wechslen Ampeln a jeden Tag


----------



## LB Stefan (5. August 2010)

@ eman oh man alter gabelschrotter


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> er hat aber von blau nach grün gewechselt...




Wenn war der Mac Donald blau??????????

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (5. August 2010)

Nee da eman ist von Blau gewechselt...

Und wieso wechselt da MC Donald nach grün??


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee da eman ist von Blau gewechselt...
> 
> Und wieso wechselt da MC Donald nach grün??




Ne, blau war nur ne Helmzwischenphase vom Eman...tss.
MD macht des um ein besseres Umweltimage zu bekommen...das Rot hinter dem Zeichen und der Schrift ist als erster Schritt ja schon verschwunden.

Nimm halt nen Superspin, der ist preisgünstig und intergriert....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2010)

Na ich bin auch kurz davor mein Kreuz bei grün zu setzen 

@Stefan ... Für dich würds den ja in orange geben 

Geht das WE was ?
Generell mal wer Bock auf österreich  -> maierhofen und wildkogel oder sowas

Gabel naja ... Die Kartusche hat die weiche Feder wohl nicht verkraftet .... Durchschläge hatte ich aber nicht wirklich ... Generelle Schwachstelle


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Geht das WE was ?
> Generell mal wer Bock auf österreich  -> maierhofen und wildkogel oder sowas



Falsches WoEnd

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2010)

@eman
am wochenende nur bergabfahren oder auch bergauf? hab das lapierre immer noch nicht wieder fit, wobei die fehlenden teile wohl jetzt aus england kommen.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Falsches WoEnd
> 
> G.



Die Frage bezog sich auf nen beliebigen Zeitpunkt ....



Was war mimt lapierre ? Kann mich Net mehr erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. August 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich befürchte der eMan hat jetzt einen knallgrünen helm ?!?



Ja, hat er .... und er war der einzigste in Portes Du Soleil den ich damit sah!



Wildkogel war ich im Mai schon dort... bei Dauerregen und geschlossenem Lift. 

Ab 16.8. bis 31.8. bin ich für Bikeparktrips aller Art zu begeistern.


----------



## speedy_j (6. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was war mimt lapierre ? Kann mich Net mehr erinnern



neue gabel mit anderer bremsaufnahme wahr das problem und eine unlust in eine neue bremse zu investieren.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. August 2010)

@pyro ... wie schon in frankreich gesagt kann ich im august nur am WE ..

@speedy ... und das wo ich grad schreiben wollte eigentlich sollt man mal wieder ne tour fahrn 
bikepark will ich am WE glaub ich eher net ... aber wer weiß  in spicak werden denk ich mal viele trainieren für nächstes WE

@jörg ... wann würds dir denn mal passen ?

@stefan ... was hast eigentlich dieses WE für ne Ausrede keine Zeit zu haben


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... wann würds dir denn mal passen ?
> 
> @stefan ... was hast eigentlich dieses WE für ne Ausrede keine Zeit zu haben



Werd mal meinen Terminplaner zu rate ziehen....dann schreib ich mal diverse Möglichkeiten bei mir.

Ach der Stefan hat dieses WoEnd keine Ausrede

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. August 2010)

samstag nachmittag ging denk ich. Sonntag nachmittag hab ich karten für sowas wo man hin geht sich hin setzt 2 Stunden wartet und dann wieder heim fährt...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> samstag nachmittag ging denk ich. Sonntag nachmittag hab ich karten für sowas wo man hin geht sich hin setzt 2 Stunden wartet und dann wieder heim fährt...



Hmmh....Abhohlkarten für ein neues Auto...hmmh...aber warum dann 2h warten!!!

....oder doch eine Bingoveranstaltung


G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. August 2010)

also ich bin für dieses wochenende raus mit bergabaktivitäten. ab nächstes woche sollte das lapierre eigentlich wieder rollen, dann können wir gern auch mal über eine tour reden. wenn ich jetzt schreibe: mit vielen höhenmetern, dann weiss ich jetzt schon, wer da wieder atemprobleme bekommt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @pyro ... wie schon in frankreich gesagt kann ich im august nur am WE ..



Du warst ja schon reichlich unterwegs... ein Wochenendtrip kann auch sehr fein sein. 


Ist am Sonntag wer von Euch in Osternohe?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. August 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> samstag nachmittag ging denk ich. Sonntag nachmittag hab ich karten für sowas wo man hin geht sich hin setzt 2 Stunden wartet und dann wieder heim fährt...



Also fahrn mer Sa namittag ? Regnet ja schon jetzt nimmer


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. August 2010)

Osternohe morgen hat sich erledigt... auf der Homepage steht auch Sonntag geschlossen. So ein Mist!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (7. August 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Osternohe morgen hat sich erledigt... auf der Homepage steht auch Sonntag geschlossen. So ein Mist!!!!



Ochsenkopf , spizak und der geisskopf  haben auf.

so nass wie der boden zur zeit ist willst du nicht nach osternohe.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. August 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf , spizak und der geisskopf  haben auf.
> 
> so nass wie der boden zur zeit ist willst du nicht nach osternohe.



Ich komm grade aus Schnaittach... wär schon gegangen. Ausserdem hab ich ja in PdS an einem Tag geübt wie man auf schmierigen nassen Strecken fährt. 

Geisskopf frühestens ab 20.9. wieder und Ochsenkopf muss ich mit Crossen in Mitterteich mal verbinden.

Ich werde nun heute die Arbeit von morgen erledigen und am Montag geh ich dann mit nem Spezl crossen.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2010)

wetter sieht ja am WE net grad super toll aus, also eher nix für die echten berge leider


----------



## speedy_j (11. August 2010)

was kann mann denn dann machen?
steinach? geißkopf? rennen fahren in thüringen oder tschechien?


----------



## Ray (12. August 2010)

Mal ein Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8249/h


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Mal ein Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8249/h





Hab schon ständig drauf gewartet
Zu meiner Schande muß ich aber fragen was ist denn das für ein Block an dem du losfährst???

G.


----------



## franzam (12. August 2010)

er kennt Steine, die du noch nicht kennst?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was kann mann denn dann machen?
> steinach? geißkopf? rennen fahren in thüringen oder tschechien?


 
weisst ja das ich nie weiß was ich machen will 

tabarz war schon immer sehr nice ... aber rennen fahrn will ich irgendwie nimmer

der peter und der andi haben sich so ganz nebenbei beim cai dom angemeldet.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2010)

@Franzam:

@Eman: Ahhh....er hat ernst gemacht


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (12. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab schon ständig drauf gewartet
> Zu meiner Schande muß ich aber fragen was ist denn das für ein Block an dem du losfährst???
> 
> G.



Ich wollte einfach vom höchsten Punkt starten und das war der Block. Mit Anlauf ists halt etwas schwierig, ansonsten hätte man schöner Droppen können.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Ich wollte einfach vom höchsten Punkt starten und das war der Block. Mit Anlauf ists halt etwas schwierig, ansonsten hätte man schöner Droppen können.



Höchster Punkt ist immer gut

Jetzt wollt ich auch noch ein Video reinstellen...von den Nußhardtschlüsselstellen, aber irgendwie kann ich nichts mehr hochladen

G.


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2010)

hey ray , top vid, und super gfohren


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2010)

Hei Peter....es wird noch ein schönes Wochenende kommen für den Steinwald, dann kannste auch ein paar schöne Felsen runterfahren

@Ray: Was hast du eigentlich für eine Kamera??

G.


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2010)

des will ich aber hoffen das des noch klappt aber gebt mer aweng a chance, weil wenn ich eure vids so anguck, weiss ich nemmer ob des so gut is, da mit zu fohrn.
na schmarrn ,werd bestimmt lustig, und hoffentlich hörts bald des pissn auf


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> des will ich aber hoffen das des noch klappt aber gebt mer aweng a chance, weil wenn ich eure vids so anguck, weiss ich nemmer ob des so gut is, da mit zu fohrn.
> na schmarrn ,werd bestimmt lustig, und hoffentlich hörts bald des pissn auf



Nene, Steinwald is net so schlimm...da sind alle Bösigkeiten neben den Trails
Steinwald würde sogar bei regnerischem Wetter spaß machen...aber Kaffee trinken net

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. August 2010)

nix regnerisch machbar, hab zwar 42er maxxis druff, aber an kaffee will ich scho mitnehma,und ehrlich gsocht a bisla schönwetterfohrer bin ich a


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2010)

samstach solls doch trocken bleiben, hast do zeit, muss bloss noch roland fragen, aber der hätt immer zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> nix regnerisch machbar, hab zwar 42er maxxis druff, aber an kaffee will ich scho mitnehma,und ehrlich gsocht a bisla schönwetterfohrer bin ich a



So isses, Kaffeetechnisch
Hast du dann 2.35 XC Minions...oder Dh Schlappen drauf....oder einer der  den HighRoller XC in 2.5 bekommen haben??




> samstach solls doch trocken bleiben, hast do zeit, muss bloss noch roland fragen, aber der hätt immer zeit



Zu riskant bei uns sich da drauf zu verlassen
Hab eben nommal überprüft...die Wettervorhersager erwischen nie genau das Fenster für den trockenen Tag in unserer Hügelregion
Warscheinlich verschiebt der sich noch auf den Sonntag


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der peter und der andi haben sich so ganz nebenbei beim cai dom angemeldet.



Was ist denn dein Plan dazu????

Verdammte Axt, der Termin fällt so ungünstig....und ich bin so unfit.......


G.


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So isses, Kaffeetechnisch
> Hast du dann 2.35 XC Minions...oder Dh Schlappen drauf....oder einer der  den HighRoller XC in 2.5 bekommen haben??
> 
> 
> ...




2.5 minion dh vorne 42, hinten dh 60 er mischung


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> 2.5 minion dh vorne 42, hinten dh 60 er mischung



...was ist passiert das du mit Dh Reifen deine Touren fährst


@Ray: Kukkst du, hat doch noch geklappt mit dem Hochladen, meine Linienwahl am Nh




G.


----------



## Stylo77 (12. August 2010)

oh man,
muss auch mal wieder ne tour bei euch da oben fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was ist denn dein Plan dazu????
> 
> Verdammte Axt, der Termin fällt so ungünstig....und ich bin so unfit.......
> 
> ...



Hab noch keinen Plan dazu ...    auch wenn's immer schön war .. Irgendwie hab ich keinen Bock auf Rennen


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2010)

@jörg
ist immer gutes training mit den dingern zu fohren,, und in den alpen halten sie super gut durch, bei uns geht eh ned um gschwindigkeit, sondern mehr um spass haben, bergauf lass mer uns meisst zeit und bergab noch mehr


----------



## Ray (12. August 2010)

@Jörg Ich habe ne Canon 5DMk2

Wir müssen mal ein Video machen in dem wir beide unsere idealen Linien fahren, das sieht bestimmt witzig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> @Jörg Ich habe ne Canon 5DMk2
> 
> Wir müssen mal ein Video machen in dem wir beide unsere idealen Linien fahren, das sieht bestimmt witzig aus



Ohja, das wäre mal einen Versuch wert...da überleg ich mir doch gleich mal den perfekten Weg dafür

@Metztenspeter: Ja, gutes Training...hab ich mir auch immer gedacht...hab aber jetzt trotzdem nur 800g Reifen drauf

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> weisst ja das ich nie weiß was ich machen will
> 
> tabarz war schon immer sehr nice ... aber rennen fahrn will ich irgendwie nimmer
> 
> der peter und der andi haben sich so ganz nebenbei beim cai dom angemeldet.



hhhmmmmm, immer diese entscheidungsfindung. eigentlich wäre nur morgen interessant vom wetter her.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2010)

bin denk ich am gk morgen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2010)

War gerade im strömensten aller strömenden Regen illegal unterwegs.
Geil Nur Sturtzsbäche...aber alles saubere Nässe
Es hat so runtergeschifft das netmal die Bremse wirklich quitschig war...und die Felsen hatten Gripp "fast" wie trocken.
Glaub ich war danach 50Kilo schwerer....und manches ist jetzt wieder fahrbar

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hhhmmmmm, immer diese entscheidungsfindung. eigentlich wäre nur morgen interessant vom wetter her.



Wetterbericht sagt jetzt wieder was anderes ... Das We wird ganz schön ... Mal überlegen 

Wie stehst eigentlich du zu Cai Dom ?


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2010)

also morgen gk? könnte man schon machen.

cai dom: weiß nicht so recht. ist halt wieder massenstart und da schieb ich irgendwie noch panik, das ich wieder abfliege. müsste man sich aber einfach nur mal anmelden und besonnen fahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2010)

Es sieht nun so aus, das ich ne Tour von DEG aus mitfahr ... Hab vorhin erst die SMS dazu bekommen ...

So GK? .... Is aktuell eh der schönere Tag

Caidom ... bei mir wohl eher net ... Vollgas oder Gar net und Vollgas kann ich nimmer


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So GK? .... Is aktuell eh der schönere Tag



da streiten sich momentan noch die geister. schreib mal morgen früh rein, für was du dich entscheidest, dann kann man das noch ganz spontan machen und für sonntag können wir morgen abend neu abstimmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Caidom ... bei mir wohl eher net ... Vollgas oder Gar net und Vollgas kann ich nimmer



Blabla...hab gerade eine Info hier in der Arbeit bekommen das die Wahrscheinlichkeit Zeit der Zeit zu haben in die Höhe treibt.
Genau wissen tu ichs wohl nächsten Mittwoch.
Außerdem liegt da ja jetzt mindestens 1 Zwischenstop auf dem Weg der noch ausprobiert werden muß
Und die wenigste Dhvollgaserfahrung hab wohl ich dieses Jahr...nämlich keine...bis jetzt

@Speedy: Bist doch sonst net so Menschenscheu...Startest einfach so wie ich und es geht richtig gemütlich los....Mußt halt dann unterwegs wieder alle überhohlen


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2010)

@Stefan und andere?: Geht morchen was?...falls meine Schuhe und mein Rad wieder trocken sind

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2010)

das ist ja grundsätzlich richtig. aber wenn es um körperkontakt geht, sind mir mädels die erster sein wollen immer lieber als schwitzende jungs auf dem rad.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Blabla...hab gerade eine Info hier in der Arbeit bekommen das die Wahrscheinlichkeit Zeit der Zeit zu haben in die Höhe treibt.
> Genau wissen tu ichs wohl nächsten Mittwoch.
> Außerdem liegt da ja jetzt mindestens 1 Zwischenstop auf dem Weg der noch ausprobiert werden muß
> Und die wenigste Dhvollgaserfahrung hab wohl ich dieses Jahr...nämlich keine...bis jetzt
> ...




Man braucht sich net den rennstress antun um da unten Spaß zu haben

@speedy ... Morgen fahr ich definitiv Tour

Mach ich zwar net ... Aber 
http://www.dierasenmaeher.de/rcamps_whistler.shtml


----------



## speedy_j (13. August 2010)

ok, dann schauen wir mal wegen sonntag. werd dann morgen auch mal wieder kilometer schruppen.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Man braucht sich net den rennstress antun um da unten Spaß zu haben



Prinzipiell richtig
Aber so hättest du die Gelegenheit mal eine volle Abfahrt durchzufahren ohne das wir (die anderen als du) ständig irgendwo anhalten und pause machen

Aber hast schon recht, wenn Rennen dann auch net nur runterrollern

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2010)

Mach mer lieber ne parktour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. August 2010)

Wann ist denn dieses Caidom Rennen?? Da hat mir der Jörg ja schon vor zig Jahren vorgeschwärmt....


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2010)

Google ... Dort werden sie geholfen ...


----------



## LB Stefan (14. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan und andere?: Geht morchen was?...falls meine Schuhe und mein Rad wieder trocken sind
> 
> G.



Also ich wär heut schon für ne Tour zu haben hängt aber davon ab wie schnell ich jetzt mit meiner arbeit für heut weiter komm. 

Also Interesse wär da weiß nur Net ob's zeitlich klappt. 

Ab wann würde los gehen heut??


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2010)

Ja dann tu mal schnell arbeiten. Muß erstmal meine Tasse Kaffee trinken bevor ich Fone...bin noch im Schlummermoudus.

Und nein, ich kann keine Smilies sehen

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (14. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.dierasenmaeher.de/rcamps_whistler.shtml



für den preis guide ich euch auch !


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2010)

Hmm guidest mich?  ... Zahle gut wie man sieht 

Ich hab ja eh net gesagt das es billig is ... weiß auch gar net was es kostet da drüben zu fahrn
Ein Ruhetag geht eh auch gar net


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Google ... Dort werden sie geholfen ...



Ich wollte mit meiner Frage zugleich auch eine Spur interesse zum Ausdruck bringen... 

Das geht bei Google nicht so wirklich


----------



## speedy_j (14. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm guidest mich?  ...



jetzt lass den stylo doch erst mal wieder komplett ganz werden, bevor du den nächsten kaputt machst. 

morgen geißkopf sollte klappen. werd mal versuchen gegen 10 am lift zu sein, könnte aber aufgrund des abendprogramms schwierig werden. aber ich geb mir ganz viel mühe. zumal für morgen nachmittag dann wieder blitz und donner angesagt ist.


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> samstach solls doch trocken bleiben, hast do zeit, muss bloss noch roland fragen, aber der hätt immer zeit



Ich hab ned immer Zeit! Ich bin selbstständig und muss sehr viel arbeiten.


----------



## Stylo77 (14. August 2010)

da seh ich kein problem 

für den preis kann ich leiden 

und streckenkenntniss von 5 mal whistler verschaffen mir auch nen kleinen vor-"sprung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2010)

Würd mich auch schon geidn lassen

@Metzens und Roland: Steinwald wäre heute net so eine Wucht gewesen. 
War ne Runde Fichtln, war zwar eine spitzen Ausfahrt, aber genau diese Art von Verhältnissen auf Steinwald übertragen ist supopti.
Außerdem war komischerweiße der Steinwald heut, im Gegensatz zum Fichtl, fest in einer grauen Wolkensuppe gefangen.

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab ned immer Zeit! Ich bin selbstständig und muss sehr viel arbeiten.


Das ist eine noch größere Lüge als das Steuersenkungsblablabla unserer Regierung!!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das ist eine noch größere Lüge als das Steuersenkungsblablabla unserer Regierung!!



Ich glaub Ihm das schon, arbeite nämlich auch selbst und ständig. 


@ Stylo: 5x Whistler.... respekt! Mir würd 1x schon reichen aber... ich arbeite ja ständig


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. August 2010)

...jetzt steht der eMan sogar schon in wikipedia. ein mann von welt eben...

im übrigen verhalt ich mich zwar ruhig, bin aber nicht faul. vorletztes wochenend hab ich den watzmann überquert und gestern mein erster vorstieg-oh freudenreicher tag!
zurzeit halt nur rucksack-sport...
ich will heim, aber mein dipl-arbeits-partner hat völlig den bezug zur realität verloren.  der spinnt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. August 2010)

...und ich glaub jörgs altes rm auch!! korrigiert mich...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2010)

Was gibst denn du da immer ein um so was zu finden

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. August 2010)

einfach caidom in wiki. dann schau dir mal des bild an...
die kettenführung, die rohloff, die lage am rand des randes-einfach unverwechselbar!!
und unten steht dann eMan's gutbürgerlicher normalo-namen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2010)

Tatsächlich

G.


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das ist eine noch größere Lüge als das Steuersenkungsblablabla unserer Regierung!!



Spam diesen Fred nicht voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würd mich auch schon geidn lassen
> 
> @Metzens und Roland: Steinwald wäre heute net so eine Wucht gewesen.
> War ne Runde Fichtln, war zwar eine spitzen Ausfahrt, aber genau diese Art von Verhältnissen auf Steinwald übertragen ist supopti.
> ...


Wird demnächst schon mal klappen. Das Jahr ist ja noch jung.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wird demnächst schon mal klappen. Das Jahr ist ja noch jung.



So isses...die schöne zeit kommt noch
Und du hast übriegens Shova LT fahrpflicht wenn du kommst.

G.


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2010)

na jörg, da fährt er mit sein neua, weil des is des beste bike des er jemals ghabt hat, frag die andern, die könnas alle bestätigen


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich glaub Ihm das schon, arbeite nämlich auch selbst und ständig.
> 
> 
> @ Stylo: 5x Whistler.... respekt! Mir würd 1x schon reichen aber... ich arbeite ja ständig



Na da zieh Ichs lieber vor nicht selbst und schon gar nicht ständig zu arbeiten 

nächstes Jahr whistler oder are ... PdS is mittlerweile eher langweilig

@stawold ... Du scheinst zuviel Zeit zu haben


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. August 2010)

Eman das war etwas übertrieben.... abgesehen von diversen privaten Dingen und ein paar Rechnungen und Bestellungen ist für mich der nächste Job am 27.8.

Die nächsten 10 Tage werd ich also öfter mal in nem Bikepark oder an ner MX-Strecke sein.

Von Are hab ich auch schon vieles gehört aber im Gegensatz zu Dir gibts in Österreich + Schweiz + Frankreich + Italien noch soooooo viele Ecken wo ich noch nie war da beschränke ich mich erst mal darauf.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold ... Du scheinst zuviel Zeit zu haben



würd ich natürlich nie zugeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So isses...die schöne zeit kommt noch
> Und du hast übriegens Shova LT fahrpflicht wenn du kommst.
> 
> G.


Das ist recht schwer. Ich habe noch meinen Shova ST Rahmen rumliegen, bau ich halt den schnell auf.
Aber so schön flowig, wie bei dir auf dem letzten Vid, sah das bei mir aber nicht aus als ich die Stellen das letzte mal fuhr. 


peter metz schrieb:


> na jörg, da fährt er mit sein neua, weil des is des beste bike des er jemals ghabt hat, frag die andern, die könnas alle bestätigen



Das neue ist doch immer das beste. Bis ein neues das neue ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2010)

Schwer ist relativ...meins ist auch schwer, aber ist dennoch mein leichtes Rad

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schwer ist relativ...meins ist auch schwer, aber ist dennoch mein leichtes Rad
> 
> G.


Meins ist schwer, und es ist devinitiv mein schwerstes.
Versuche mir gerade einen Light Freerider mit 15+KG aufzubauen. Ist gar nicht so einfach (billig) wenn der Rahmen schon 3,5 Kg wiegt und man nicht auf gescheite Reifen verzichten will.
Wenn man selbst genug wiegt, dann sollte man doch wenigstens am Rad sparen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Meins ist schwer, und es ist devinitiv mein schwerstes.
> Versuche mir gerade einen Light Freerider mit 15+KG aufzubauen. Ist gar nicht so einfach (billig) wenn der Rahmen schon 3,5 Kg wiegt und man nicht auf gescheite Reifen verzichten will.
> Wenn man selbst genug wiegt, dann sollte man doch wenigstens am Rad sparen.



Wenn du 180mm Federweg meinst dann ist unter Anwendung von Geld wie Heu sowas nur mit kompromissen möglich.
Wobei bei einem Leichtfreereider ein 850g reifen auch schon taugen würde
Was ist den überhaubt dein neuer bester Rahmen...ein LV

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn du 180mm Federweg meinst dann ist unter Anwendung von Geld wie Heu sowas nur mit kompromissen möglich.
> Wobei bei einem Leichtfreereider ein 850g reifen auch schon taugen würde
> Was ist den überhaubt dein neuer bester Rahmen...ein LV
> 
> G.


Mein neuester bester Rahmen ist sozusagen ein Einzelstück.
Ich habe mir vom Meister Herrlinger (Cheetah) einen Mountain Spirit Enduro Rahmen nach meinen Vorgaben (flacherer Lenkwinkel, kürzeres Sattelrohr) machen lassen.
Ich hab es mir aber als ganzes Rad gekauft da ich ja nichts mehr daran machen wollte. Aber da ich ja konsequent inkonsequent bin, habe ich mir erst mal die neue Fox Talas 180 bestellt. Hab mir vor längerer Zeit mal geschworen nie mehr Luftfedergabeln so viel zur konsequenz. 

Ein Liteville bring ich nicht übers Herz. Dafür lese ich zu oft Kommentare im Liteville Forum.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ein Liteville bring ich nicht übers Herz. Dafür lese ich zu oft Komentare im Liteville Forum.



Der war gut

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (16. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mein neuester bester Rahmen ist sozusagen ein Einzelstück.
> Ich habe mir vom Meister Herrlinger (Cheetah) einen Mountain Spirit Enduro Rahmen nach meinen Vorgaben (flacherer Lenkwinkel, kürzeres Sattelrohr) machen lassen.
> I




Cheetah

damit machst sicher nix falsch!hab mein ignition nun seit fast 3 jahren und außer 1-2 schrauben nachzuziehen,bremsbelägewechseln und paar tropfen öl noch nichts dran machen müssen 

ps: war am sonntag noch wer auf der kösseine?


----------



## littledevil (16. August 2010)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ps: war am sonntag noch wer auf der kösseine?



Ich.. während dem Regenschauer am Nachmittag


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. August 2010)

Ist jemand am Mi oder Do in Spicak? Ich bin mit nem Kumpl dort...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Ich.. während dem Regenschauer am Nachmittag



Haste Samstag dein Ziel noch erreicht??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Mi oder Do in Spicak? Ich bin mit nem Kumpl dort...



Ich nicht .... 

@Jörg ... Cai Dom ? Du dort ?

Am WE wär aktuell das Wetter ganz gut ... Wie schaust mit mayerhofen und wildkogel aus ?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ein Liteville bring ich nicht übers Herz. Dafür lese ich zu oft Komentare im Liteville Forum.



So ähnlich seh ich das auch


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich nicht ....
> 
> @Jörg ... Cai Dom ? Du dort ?
> 
> Am WE wär aktuell das Wetter ganz gut ... Wie schaust mit mayerhofen und wildkogel aus ?



CD weiß ich doch erst morgen...da bin ich wieder in der Orbert und kann das klären.
Des WoEnd geht arbeitechnisch und gebutstagsanwesenheitstechnisch net.
Wie ist es denn übernächste Woche...tüderüüü....unter der Woche (man kann ja mal fragen)

G.


----------



## littledevil (17. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Haste Samstag dein Ziel noch erreicht??
> 
> G.



Naja net ganz, ich wollt nimmer ganz hoch fahren, bin dann auf dem unteren Weg rum gefahren und dann noch Stück hochgeschoben den K-Trail.

War dann auch recht schnell dunkel..


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. August 2010)

sagt mal, ist der Ochsenshore eigentlich aktuell befahrbar? Irgendwann wurde ja ordentlich ausgeholzt, zumindest von oben sah's danach aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> sagt mal, ist der Ochsenshore eigentlich aktuell befahrbar? Irgendwann wurde ja ordentlich ausgeholzt, zumindest von oben sah's danach aus.



Deffinitives Nein...selbst das Rad durchtragen wäre zur Zeit recht nervig.

G.


----------



## RolandMC (17. August 2010)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Cheetah
> 
> damit machst sicher nix falsch!hab mein ignition nun seit fast 3 jahren und außer 1-2 schrauben nachzuziehen,bremsbelägewechseln und paar tropfen öl noch nichts dran machen müssen
> 
> ps: war am sonntag noch wer auf der kösseine?



ich hab dem Saddamchen seines gesehen, und hat mir auf Anhieb gefallen.
Ausserdem ist Cheetah einer der wenigen Hersteller die Rahmen auf Kundenwunsch fertigen. Nicolai zu teuer, Alutech hat mir nicht gefallen. Ich habe es jetzt noch nicht richtig "rangenommen" aber es scheint stabil zu sein.


----------



## speedy_j (17. August 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt noch nicht richtig "rangenommen" aber es scheint stabil zu sein.



gib es mal mir, ich bin anerkannter materialtester.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> CD weiß ich doch erst morgen...da bin ich wieder in der Orbert und kann das klären.
> Des WoEnd geht arbeitechnisch und gebutstagsanwesenheitstechnisch net.
> Wie ist es denn übernächste Woche...tüderüüü....unter der Woche (man kann ja mal fragen)
> 
> G.



Übernächste Woche unter der Woche ... Das is schon September oder ? Könnt evtl. gehen ...


Das prob is das ich seit Mai auf nen wichtiger geht's fast net Prüfling warte und dadurch net planen kann ... Die Konstrukteure von heute sind nur noch am Zeitpläne aufstellen, irgendwas am simulieren (die wünsch dir was konstante k solang verändern bis es funzt) und am diskutieren ... Am realen Objekt schlägt dann gnadenlos die Physik zu ... freut mich zwar irgendwie aber langsam nervts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (17. August 2010)

mmmhhh, unter der woche ist in nächster zeit total doof. nachdem das letzte wochenende aber schon so verkackt war, müsste man schon mal wieder was unternehmen.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2010)

Das schließt ja das WE net aus


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Am WE wär aktuell das Wetter ganz gut ... Wie schaust mit mayerhofen und wildkogel aus ?




Ich bin am Wochenende noch planlos... zur Auswahl stehn schon ein paar Dinge aber noch nix konkretes.

Da es im Mai als ich am Wildkogel stand ca. 5 cm Schnee hatte und ich nicht fahren konnte wäre das ne weitere Möglichkeit.... bin aber nun erst mal 2 Tage in Spicak - kann also erst Fr wieder reagieren.


----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das schließt ja das WE net aus



muss ich mal schauen, da ich auch mal wieder in die zone müsste. aber da du bis freitag abend eh keinen plan hast, können wir das ja spontan machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Übernächste Woche unter der Woche ... Das is schon September oder ? Könnt evtl. gehen ...
> 
> 
> Das prob is das ich seit Mai auf nen wichtiger geht's fast net Prüfling warte und dadurch net planen kann ... Die Konstrukteure von heute sind nur noch am Zeitpläne aufstellen, irgendwas am simulieren (die wünsch dir was konstante k solang verändern bis es funzt) und am diskutieren ... Am realen Objekt schlägt dann gnadenlos die Physik zu ... freut mich zwar irgendwie aber langsam nervts




Also einfach mal kuggn...frei hab ich so oder so

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also einfach mal kuggn...frei hab ich so oder so
> 
> G.



japp ... Schaun mer mal

@speedy oder sonstwer ... Wetter am WE wär schon geil ... Weiß Net ob nur nen Tag spicak oder Österreich  diese Trägheit immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2010)

@Emän: Hab jetzt auch zu Caidom frei....also ab Donnerstag davor.

@Carre: Hab gestern die erste Testfahrt mit dem 760er gemacht Also irgendwie hab ich jetzt des Gefühl vorne zu wenig Federweg zu haben...und die Reifenhaftung bringt weniger Wiederstand entgegen....ungewohnt ungewohnt....wobei die Bedingungen gestern schon wirklich ungewöhnlich voll grass nullgrippschmierseifig auf den Wurzeln waren.
Die Kontrolle scheint aber doch merklich zuzunehmen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. August 2010)

@ jörgo 

760er??


----------



## speedy_j (20. August 2010)

lenkerbreite, nehme ich an.

@eman
habs dir ja schon geesemest, da ich ebenfalls so unschlüssig bin.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo
> 
> 760er??



Nein ein Intense 760 natürlich

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2010)

Heut wer unterwegs im beschaulichen Fichtelgebirge ? Überleg grad was ich mach


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Heut wer unterwegs im beschaulichen Fichtelgebirge ? Überleg grad was ich mach



Bliblablo....setzt das Zitat einfach in den nächsten Beitrag

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2010)

Bin heut am Oko.....trainieren

Hab schon wieder Geschichten von dir gehört...wie du arme Cube`ler 3mal bei ihrer Tour überhohlt hast

G.


----------



## littledevil (22. August 2010)

Ui, wen denn?


----------



## speedy_j (22. August 2010)

hab ich mal gefunden: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQFq-l_L-eY"]YouTube- Laax Day One[/nomedia]

wäre die ideale trainingsstrecke für den jörg um sich fit für caidom zu machen. richtig schnell bist du dann, wenn du unten ankommst und die nächste halbstündige gondel noch packst.

@eman
erkennst deine stelle oder schon wieder vergessen?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy oder sonstwer ... Wetter am WE wär schon geil ... Weiß Net ob nur nen Tag spicak oder Österreich  diese Trägheit immer




Leogang + Saalbach-Hinterglemm waren super Bedingungen. Bombenwetter und überraschend wenig los.


Übung für Caidom.... X-Line Saalbach. 6000m länge, 1000 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hab ich mal gefunden:
> YouTube- Laax Day One
> 
> wäre die ideale trainingsstrecke für den jörg um sich fit für caidom zu machen. richtig schnell bist du dann, wenn du unten ankommst und die nächste halbstündige gondel noch packst.
> ...



Verdammt...kanns Video erst daheim anschauen

Aber hab gestern schonmal angefangen fleißig zu üben.
Bin sogar auf 72kmh gekommen...ganz ohne zu treten

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2010)

man man, das startet heut früh der stonedigger thread und ich hab das ganze gedisse verpasst.... dabei finde ich das dig technsich richtig geil, wenn auch noch ein wenig übergewichtig und geschmackssache im design. aber nur um den stylo zu ärgern, könnte man es sich schon kaufen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> man man, das startet heut früh der stonedigger thread und ich hab das ganze gedisse verpasst.... dabei finde ich das dig technsich richtig geil, wenn auch noch ein wenig übergewichtig und geschmackssache im design. aber nur um den stylo zu ärgern, könnte man es sich schon kaufen.



Ahh...du Langsami. Ich konnt ihn von Anfang an verfolgen

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (23. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> aber nur um den stylo zu ärgern, könnte man es sich schon kaufen.




um mich zu ärgern  du musst doch dann damit rumfahren .
aber stimmt du bist genau die zielgruppe von dem teil (gibts auch in wunschfarbe )


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2010)

im gegensatz zu anderen müssen meine räder aber nicht unbedingt schön sein, damit ich damit durch gegend radel. du dürftest dann aber wieder alle spezialarbeiten dran machen und müsstest es dir von ganz nah anschauen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu anderen müssen meine räder aber nicht unbedingt schön sein, damit ich damit durch gegend radel...



Sagt einer der die Reifenmarke mit schwarzem Edding übermalt.(und keine Widerede sonst such ich Beweisfotos  )

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2010)

Und ne kowagabel kaufen will 

Der rahmen is wie die Reise in die dunkle Vergangenheit  leider deutlich zu spät dran


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hab ich mal gefunden:
> YouTube- Laax Day One
> 
> wäre die ideale trainingsstrecke für den jörg um sich fit für caidom zu machen. richtig schnell bist du dann, wenn du unten ankommst und die nächste halbstündige gondel noch packst.
> ...



Leider is genau das was der Jörg da auf der okopf skipiste macht das optimale Training weil es einfach so ungewohnt is mit highspeed über quasi freies Feld zu fahrn 
Aber mir is das zu blöd so lang Lift zu fahrn und so schnell wieder unten zu sein


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2010)

wieso sollte ich das denn mit dem edding abstreiten? das sind alles sachen um nirgens aufzufallen. der eman hat sich schon beschwert, das ich völlig übersehen werde, trotz komischer rahmenfarbe. so mach ich quasi immer geheimtraining.

die trainingsache hatte ich eigentlich wegen der streckenlänge gedacht. in laax ist man ja schon eine ganze weile unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Leider is genau das was der Jörg da auf der okopf skipiste macht das optimale Training weil es einfach so ungewohnt is mit highspeed über quasi freies Feld zu fahrn
> Aber mir is das zu blöd so lang Lift zu fahrn und so schnell wieder unten zu sein



Ja die geringe Runterfahrzeit, ähh nein die lange Rauffahrzeit ist das Manko
Aber bei meiner Fitness zur Zeit ist war ich trotzdem nach den ersten 6mal vor der Pause irgendwie fertig

Wo ist denn eigentlich der Speedy????


G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. August 2010)

ich bin hier!


----------



## Stylo77 (24. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu anderen müssen meine räder aber nicht unbedingt schön sein, damit ich damit durch gegend radel. du dürftest dann aber wieder alle spezialarbeiten dran machen und müsstest es dir von ganz nah anschauen.



hauptsache ich muss damit net fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2010)

Hab mich für caidom angemeldet ...

 @Jörg ... Wie machst das mit der gesundheitsbestätigung ?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Jörg ... Wie machst das mit der gesundheitsbestätigung ?




Bei Sachen über die ich nicht nachdenke kann ich dir leider keine Tips geben
Da steht doch nur in den Regularien das man sie vorzeigen muß wenn man aufgefordert wird. Bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen das man sie net vorzeigen muß wen man einen gesunden Eindruck macht

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab mich für caidom angemeldet ...



manchmal bewundere ich die konsiquenz in deinen aussagen. 
jezt kannst dann aber auch noch bellwald mitfahren. da musst dann nicht mal großartig obacht geben, dass du jemanden über den haufen fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei Sachen über die ich nicht nachdenke kann ich dir leider keine Tips geben
> Da steht doch nur in den Regularien das man sie vorzeigen muß wenn man aufgefordert wird. Bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen das man sie net vorzeigen muß wen man einen gesunden Eindruck macht
> 
> G.



Hmm ... Woher nimmst diesen Optimismus ... Glaub net das die das so locker sehen können ...

@speedy ... Hab mich nur angemeldet ... Das ich dann auch starte hab ich Net gesagt  gruppenzwang 

Bellwald ...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Woher nimmst diesen Optimismus ... Glaub net das die das so locker sehen können ...
> D



Laaaangweiler...bist wohl risikoscheu....ähhhm, kriegt man sowas einfach für Geld

@CARRE: Biiiildaaaa

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (25. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Laaaangweiler...bist wohl risikoscheu....ähhhm, kriegt man sowas einfach für Geld
> 
> @CARRE: Biiiildaaaa
> 
> G.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/lecarre/sets/72157624806661278/

Voila...hier die Bilder! Wennst welche in groß haben willst, sagst Bescheid!
Das nächste Mal geh ma bei gutem Licht Fotos machen! 
Geht am Wochenende was? OKO? Geisskopf?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2010)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lecarre/sets/72157624806661278/
> 
> Voila...hier die Bilder! Wennst welche in groß haben willst, sagst Bescheid!
> Das nächste Mal geh ma bei gutem Licht Fotos machen!
> Geht am Wochenende was? OKO? Geisskopf?



Hab fett blau dicke Flecke am Oberschenkel von dieser Fotoaktion
Bin, wenn alles nach Plan läuft am Sonntag am Oko, zum Oberschenkelskipistentraining.
Und gibts was neues am Oko?

G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. August 2010)

@eman
mach dir mal gedanken fürs wochenende. am besten heute noch, damit ich mal ein wenig planen kann. alpennordkamm sieht ja nicht so berauschend vom wetter her aus. 

ansonsten bin ich dann wohl ab morgen abend in dd, samstag nacht in leipzig und sonntag am oko.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ....... und sonntag am oko.



Dann können wir ein Rennen fahren...zur realistischen Rennvorbereitung nach Caidom Modus

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ansonsten bin ich dann wohl ab morgen abend in dd, samstag nacht in leipzig und sonntag am oko.



Na ... lang traust dich aber net in die DDR ... 

Wetter echt so ungünstig ? Muss ich mal schauen ... wollt schonmal da runter in 2010


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2010)

hmm begeisternswert sieht das wetter ja nicht grad aus.
schwierige Entscheidung ... weil nur okopf will ich eigentlich nicht

naja zur not kann ich ja auch allein zu den schluchten*******rn fahrn 

wann hast eigentlich chur geplant?


----------



## speedy_j (26. August 2010)

du köntest dich vielleicht mal schlau machen, ob in südtirol was schönes geht. wetter soll da stabiler auschauen. zumal meine ostpläne nicht fest sind, da es ganz schön stressig wäre.
wegen chur hab ich noch gar keinen plan. vielleicht mitte/ende september.


----------



## Stylo77 (26. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> du köntest dich vielleicht mal schlau machen, ob in südriol was schönes geht. wetter soll da stabiler auschauen.



muss du unbedingt da aufschlagen wo ich hin will ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (26. August 2010)

ja! zumal das dort alles so beinander ist, dass wir uns sicher über den weg laufen.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2010)

Na wenn der stylo sagt Südtirol geht, dann wird's schon so sein  muss jetzt erst mal radl fahrn

Hochtreten Lift oder beides oder wie oder was


----------



## speedy_j (26. August 2010)

hochtreten ohne lift würde ich mal sagen. so ganz klassisch, damit du deinem tourenziel 2010 mal ein wenig näher kommst. werd dich später mal anrufen.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2010)

Ohhhhhh ... Zu anstrengend  ... Dann müss mer mal touren suchen

Meld dich mal Cai Dom an ... Gruppenzwang


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2010)

@Schpidi: Genau Gruppenzwang Hast gesehen das Ion gibts jetzt mit GBox 1...würd ich schon gerne mal ausprobieren

Ist eigentlich noch irgendwann Hackelbergtrail aktuell???????? Hätte die kommende Woche Zeit


Pohhh und was voll nervt ist, wenn man sich über bestimmte Elektronikprodukte im I Net informiert....uuuuuuuund plötzlich ist jede 2te Werbung, auch hier im Forum, genau dieses Produkt....so ein Zuuuuufall (wollt ich nur mal sagen)

G.


----------



## speedy_j (27. August 2010)

mmmmhhhh. für caidom hab ich ehrlich gesagt momentan keinen kopf frei. da ist mir alles unbekannt und dann rennen fahren passt mir irgendwie nicht.

ich hatte vor zwei jahren mal mit einem nicolai spekuliert, es dann aber verworfen. wenn getriebbike, dann wohl eher das vom tröger. dafür hätte ich schon ein paar teile daheim, die man verbauen könnte.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mmmmhhhh. für caidom hab ich ehrlich gesagt momentan keinen kopf frei. da ist mir alles unbekannt und dann rennen fahren passt mir irgendwie nicht.
> 
> ich hatte vor zwei jahren mal mit einem nicolai spekuliert, es dann aber verworfen. wenn getriebbike, dann wohl eher das vom tröger. dafür hätte ich schon ein paar teile daheim, die man verbauen könnte.



....ein paar Teile daheim...jetzt wo du es sagst...in meinem Schlafzimmer würd noch ne Rohloff liegen

Ach...und das Unbekannte ist doch das Interessante
Caidom ist immer für jeden jedes Jahr wieder unbekannt

G.


----------



## speedy_j (27. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....ein paar Teile daheim...jetzt wo du es sagst...in meinem Schlafzimmer würd noch ne Rohloff liegen



geht mir ähnlich, deswegen wäre so ein projekt dann doch wieder ganz interessant.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach...und das Unbekannte ist doch das Interessante
> Caidom ist immer für jeden jedes Jahr wieder unbekannt
> G.



aber wenn ich wieder hinfalle, ist die saison dann wieder vorbei. mal schauen, eman und ich fahren ja morgen mal dran vorbei.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Schpidi: Genau Gruppenzwang Hast gesehen das Ion gibts jetzt mit GBox 1...würd ich schon gerne mal ausprobieren
> 
> Ist eigentlich noch irgendwann Hackelbergtrail aktuell???????? Hätte die kommende Woche Zeit
> 
> G.



Montag war der Wetterbericht net grad gut , Mittwoch und Donnerstag muss ich nach Berlin (Ostberlin glaub ich sogar )

Hackelbergtrail ? Is das der wildkogel ?

Sind jetzt mal in Südtirol am Sa und so .... Und Der speedy will ausdrücklich Net liftfahrn .... Na Schaun mer mal 
Und jetzt komm er net der Depp ...sonst hätt ich gar keine Zeit das zu schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (30. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Und jetzt komm er net der Depp ...sonst hätt ich gar keine Zeit das zu schreiben



na ein glück, das sich die fahrt durch meine 3 minuten verspätung nicht verzögert hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2010)

Schon wieder heir...war ein Kurzurlaub

@Eman: Ne, der Hacklbertrail ist bei Saalbach. Soll der Supertrail sein...sagt der Carre...und ind der neuen Freeride ist er auch drin. Man muß aber nach dem Lift noch ein Stückchen nach oben fahren.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2010)

Ja ... War nen kurzausflug  aber ganz schön ...

Saalbach ... Dann bin ich den vielleicht schon gefahrn... Könnten ja mal ins spielberghaus fahrn


----------



## speedy_j (30. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Ne, der Hacklbertrail ist bei Saalbach. Soll der Supertrail sein...sagt der Carre...und ind der neuen Freeride ist er auch drin.



na wenn er in der freeride drin war, dann hat es sich jetzt erledigt mit superduper trail. nun kommen die fahrtechnikexperten und bremsen das ding zusammen.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man muß aber nach dem Lift noch ein Stückchen nach oben fahren.
> G.



damit kennen wir uns aus.


----------



## kovske (30. August 2010)

....zwecks hacklbergtrail brauchts auf alle fälle ned runter fahren, wobeis aber dafür a paar andre schmankerl geben würde.....


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ja ... War nen kurzausflug  aber ganz schön ...
> 
> Saalbach ... Dann bin ich den vielleicht schon gefahrn... Könnten ja mal ins spielberghaus fahrn



Ja Spielberghaus wäre ja ansich gleicher Ausgangspunkt


@Kovske: Isser wohl kaputt



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2010)

@Schpidi: Hast die neue Getriebentwicklung gesehen
Und die Daten dazu
Unmöglich....sonst wären alle Anderen blöd
Irgendwo muß da der Hacken sein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2010)

Wir haben gestern drüber diskutiert, das man Getriebe Net braucht da Schaltung auch funzt 

Auf jedenfalls is der Sommer jetzt irgendwie vorbei ... Voll kalt


----------



## speedy_j (30. August 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern drüber diskutiert, das man Getriebe Net braucht da Schaltung auch funzt



zu dem schluss bist nur du gekommen! ich will sowas haben. das saint schaltwerk ist ja nun auch nicht das gelbe vom ei.

@jörg
sieht interessant aus, aber leichter ist es doch auch nicht. haltbarkeit muss erst noch bewiesen werden und wenn die von 60Tkm ausgehen ist da eher "spielzeug" verbaut. den preis müssen sie auch noch bekanntgeben und der wird höher wie eine speedhub sein (ok, man hat die kurbel wahrscheinlich mit dabei) und federungstechnisch brauchst wieder einen kettenspanner. vielleicht erhöht es langsam mal den druck auf rohloff die entwicklung voran zu treiben.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2010)

Na sonst hätten wir ja net diskutieren können ....


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> zu dem schluss bist nur du gekommen! ich will sowas haben. das saint schaltwerk ist ja nun auch nicht das gelbe vom ei.
> 
> @jörg
> sieht interessant aus, aber leichter ist es doch auch nicht. haltbarkeit muss erst noch bewiesen werden und wenn die von 60Tkm ausgehen ist da eher "spielzeug" verbaut. den preis müssen sie auch noch bekanntgeben und der wird höher wie eine speedhub sein (ok, man hat die kurbel wahrscheinlich mit dabei) und federungstechnisch brauchst wieder einen kettenspanner. vielleicht erhöht es langsam mal den druck auf rohloff die entwicklung voran zu treiben.



Immer diese Schaltwerksschalter...tsss....laß die nur reden

60Tkm ist ja denk ich mal im Tretmodus und was hat die Rohloff nommal schnell als Haltbarkeitsangabe?
Preis ist egal, Hauptsache es funktioniert und sieht gut aus
Gewicht...stand das irdgendwo genauer...hab ich voll überlesen obwohl ich dauf geachtet hab

@Eman: Ja der Sommer ist endlich vorbei...diese schreckliche Hitze. Endlich kommt der wunderschöne Herbst

G.


----------



## speedy_j (31. August 2010)

bei rohloff findest du keine angabe von einer laufleistung. ich weiss nur, dass vor ein paar jahren jemand schon 90Tkm auf einem reiserad abgespult hat und diese nabe anschliesend geöffnet wurde. ein großartiger verschleiss war damals nicht festzustellen.
http://www.rohloff.de/de/aktuell/ne...le/Sie_sehen_dass_Sie_nichts_sehen/index.html

gewicht war mit 2,5kg angegeben, wobei da nicht klar ist, was alles dazu gehört.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bei rohloff findest du keine angabe von einer laufleistung. ich weiss nur, dass vor ein paar jahren jemand schon 90Tkm auf einem reiserad abgespult hat und diese nabe anschliesend geöffnet wurde. ein großartiger verschleiss war damals nicht festzustellen.
> http://www.rohloff.de/de/aktuell/ne...le/Sie_sehen_dass_Sie_nichts_sehen/index.html
> 
> gewicht war mit 2,5kg angegeben, wobei da nicht klar ist, was alles dazu gehört.



Doch irgendwo standen ganz offiziell, damals wo ich die Erste gekauft hab, diese 100000km Mindestleistung.
Hast gesehen in deinem Link oben...ein Mohrhuhn mit Rohloff

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast gesehen in deinem Link oben...ein Mohrhuhn mit Rohloff
> 
> G.



Was dir alles auffällt


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Ja der Sommer ist endlich vorbei...diese schreckliche Hitze. Endlich kommt der wunderschöne Herbst
> 
> G.


 
na schaun mer mal


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2010)

Naja, bin heute nach dem ersten Sonnenstrahl am Nachmittag doch nochmal losgezogen...rollert
Pohhh....des sind ja 481Hms bis man zum ersten mal von der Straße ganz unten bis am Turm oben ist....und nach genau 402Hms kommt diese Todessteigung dazwischen (die die man normalerweise nur bei der 2ten turmfahrt bewältigen muß)
Bin voll stolz auf mich komplett diese kontinuirlichen 481Hms mit dem 40 Blatt durchgefahren zu sein...selbstbeweihreucherselbszbeweihreucher 

Und das ganz mit dem Wissen das die Abfahrt bei den Bedingungen nur Sch**** ist
Poh, war das eine Wasserschlacht






Und des Fichtl ist auch nimmer so stabil wies mal war

Dieser Block:.....

(an dem jetzt 2 neue tolle Boulderprobleme dran sind )





.....war vor 3 Monaten (oder einer noch kürzeren Zeit) 100m weiter oben (oberster Bildrand) bevor er diese Schneiße geschlagen hat





Auf dem Bild ist nur die halbe Schneiße zu sehen
Und direkt da wollte ich mal nen Shore durchlegen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (31. August 2010)

gib es zu jörg, da hast du doch ein wenig dran rum gesägt! 

@eman
hier ist meine bestätigung warum ich niemals nie auf einem motorrad sitzen darf. am ende komm ich auch auf solche ideen und dann gehts ganz fix ins nirvana.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL-Tfyxc-_E"]YouTube- James Stewart heli shoot and backyard riding session[/nomedia]

brutal, was der für höhen und weiten zieht und die meisten hier drin labern über gewicht im dh bereich. son moped wiegt ja auch um die 100kg und der wippt das teil ganz locker durch die luft.


----------



## franzam (31. August 2010)

481hms! hehe, Jörgi wird noch zum Ausdauerjunkie


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. August 2010)

Heut mit dem Bike unterwegs.... uahhh... bei uns hats nachmittags zeitweise geschüttet das die Gullies das Wasser nicht mehr fassen konnten.

Jetzt gehts erst mal 2 Tage auf die Eurobike und dann sehen wir weiter was am WE ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ......das die Gullies das Wasser nicht mehr fassen konnten......



Ja der Waldboden hatte auch so seine Schwierigkeiten. Teilweise war es ein einziger Bachlauf


@EMÄN: Hast du irgendwelche neuen Informationen über den Samerberg???


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2010)

Am Oko lag übriegens schon Schnee...hmmh...zählt der jetzt eigentlich zur letzten oder zur nächsten Wintersaison???

G.


----------



## franzam (1. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja der Waldboden hatte auch so seine Schwierigkeiten. Teilweise war es ein einziger Bachlauf
> 
> 
> @EMÄN: Hast du irgendwelche neuen Informationen über den Samerberg???
> ...



Meinst du Samerberg / Hochries? Soweit ich informiert bin wollen die erst noch Mineralbeton auf die Strecke auftragen. War mal unten- scheint gut zu werden 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=352751313443#!/group.php?gid=352751313443&v=wall


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. September 2010)

oh mei-jetzt seh ich's erst. caidom is ja erst in nem monat...
hmm-überleg, überleg...
des rennen is nur des wenogste, was mich interessiert...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2010)

Hmm was interessiert dich dann ? Musst eh mal wieder mit radlfahrn. Wie weit bist denn mit der Diplomarbeit?

Samerberg weiß ich nix ... Irgendwie sind nen paar Projekte da unten im Nebel


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2010)

@Eman: Irgendwie sind da alle Projekte im Nebel

@Franzam: Ja diese Facebookseite ist die einzige Information die übrig geblieben ist
Selbst die Infos hier im Forum sind nimmer zu finden

@StawoldB: Net lang überlegen was interessiert, sondern anmelden


So war heute mit der Ane wieder mal CDtraining machen
Man war das heute eine Wasserschlacht am Oko
Entweder es hatte Meganebel, es hat genieselt oder ganz geregnet
Aber zumindest gabs nen heißen Kaffee und ne Brotzeit beim Hänky
Und der Wurzelgripp war durch die nur 6-9C° Umgebungstemp auch super.





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (1. September 2010)

@eman
meine vermutung scheint sich in wind aufzulösen. -> was den jörg betrifft


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Musst eh mal wieder mit radlfahrn. Wie weit bist denn mit der Diplomarbeit?



des steht wohl ausser frage, dass ich mal wieder mitfahrn muss!!  kenn euch ja kaum noch... 

arbeit -läuft. nur sammle ich einen riesen haufen zahlenmaterial an der in einem noch größeren fragezeichen endet...aber ich bin immernoch zuversichtlich


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2010)

war klar, dass ich jetzt ins grübeln komm...
wer is denn alles dabei? andi, peter, eMan und Jörg? stefan? speedy?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> war klar, dass ich jetzt ins grübeln komm...
> wer is denn alles dabei? andi, peter, eMan und Jörg? stefan? speedy?



Man jetzt wollt ich dir die Starterliste reinkopieren....aber die geht irgendwie net so

Natürlich bin dabei, welch Frage....tsss


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2010)

@stawold ... Wennst wo anders hinwillst ... Ich will da auch nicht hin  der speedy eh Net


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2010)

@eMan: naja-is nur verlockend, weil vielleicht dann (fast) alle wieder mal zam wärn.
wo anders will ich immer hin, aber du siehst ja, wie gut des bei mir klappt. ich könnt mich ja jedes wochenend an dich ranhängen, stattdessen bleiben mir zur zeit nur alt-herren-klettersteig-abenteuer übrig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2010)

Bei Minute 2 zirka wäre eine gute Nutzungsidee für unsere alten Fahrräder


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2010)

so bin heile aus Berlin zurück


----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2010)

@jörg
das pinion getriebe kannst du vorerst wieder vergessen. gewicht liegt bei 2,7kg ohne kurbel und wahrscheinlich auch ohne schaltgriff. mit emans worten: "zeug, was die welt nicht braucht." oder schlicht und ergreifend an den bedürfnissen des kunden vorbei entwickelt.

@eman
was hast denn am wochenende vor? brauchst jetzt erholung von der bundeshauptstadt.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2010)

WE ... Radlfahrn natürlich ... Aber wohl nur daheim ... evtl ziehts mich am Heimweg in den bay. Wald 

Die Kettenschaltung wird noch lange leben  ...


----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2010)

na ja, ich hab einen zweiten schrotti als mitfahrer gefunden. 5 ausfahrten in den letzten wochen, davon nur 3 durchgekommen. wegen der kettenschaltung an einem cube stereo.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> das pinion getriebe kannst du vorerst wieder vergessen. gewicht liegt bei 2,7kg ohne kurbel und wahrscheinlich auch ohne schaltgriff. mit emans worten: "zeug, was die welt nicht braucht." oder schlicht und ergreifend an den bedürfnissen des kunden vorbei entwickelt.



Ich glaube eher das man es vergessen kann, weils net wirklich funktioniert....also von der Haltbarket her
Zumindest für unsere Gebrauchszwecke
Vom Gewicht hört sich in erster Linie zwar viel an, aber rein rechnerisch müßte man bei einem 200mm Rad mit dem Teil zumindest schon locker auf 18,5kg hommen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na ja, ich hab einen zweiten schrotti als mitfahrer gefunden. 5 ausfahrten in den letzten wochen, davon nur 3 durchgekommen. wegen der kettenschaltung an einem cube stereo.


 
na dann hast ja deinen meister gefunden 

@jörg ...
bist am okopf am WE?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2010)

args ... wetter in österreich wär ganz schön ... args

@stawold ...
alt-herren-klettersteig-abenteuer  ... warum das?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann hast ja deinen meister gefunden
> 
> @jörg ...
> bist am okopf am WE?



Der Plan ist Sonntag Okotraining....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2010)

schrotti1 und schrotti2 überlegen gerade ob man morgen spicak und sonntag gk machen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2010)

Und nach Tag 1 mit dem produzierten Schrott wieder heimfährt 

Wennst was weißt sagen ...

Jörg ... Du willst Net mal nach spicak ? Oder warst schon


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2010)

Muß morgen arbeiten...und so.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2010)

Schlimm das du immer dann arbeiten musst ...


----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2010)

also morgen ist spicak angesagt und sonntag geißkopf. falls wir soweit kommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schlimm das du immer dann arbeiten musst ...



Nein nicht immer, nur einen Samstag im Monat....dann erst wieder in 4 Wochen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2010)

@Speedi und Eman: Ich soll euch fragen ob ihr verheiratet seid

jetzt kommt bestimmt eines der großen Maschinengewehre


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2010)

Na heiraten is doch nimmer angesagt heutzutage 

Wann fährstn eigentlich nach Brixen runter zum geheimtraining ... Fährt deine bessere hälfte cai Dom mit ?


----------



## Deleted168745 (3. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... Fährt deine _bessere hälfte_ cai Dom mit ?



das sagst du nur weil du weisst dass ich heimlich mitles
  du meintest die _langsamere Hälfte_...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na heiraten is doch nimmer angesagt heutzutage
> 
> Wann fährstn eigentlich nach Brixen runter zum geheimtraining ... Fährt deine bessere hälfte cai Dom mit ?



Bin doch schon die ganze Woche unten und schreib hier doch nur von meinem kleinen Netbook aus

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2010)

Ne stimmt net....hab erst ab dem Donnerstag davor Zeit

G.


----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2010)

ich und heiraten ... vorher wird im abendland nicht mehr geschossen.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> args ... wetter in österreich wär ganz schön ... args
> 
> @stawold ...
> alt-herren-klettersteig-abenteuer  ... warum das?



naja-warum nicht? is hoch oben in den bergen und besser als rumsitzen. anstrengend isses allemal und ab D machts dann auch scho spaß. vielleicht bringts ja was, und ich gewöhn mich an die höhen, da jörg hat da ja bekanntermaßen nen steil-junkie-vorsprung. will heißen des is alles training


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2010)

@Speedy: Hmmh...also summasumarum müssen wir jetzt mal schauen ob die Canyonnabe wirklich nur so schwer ist wie angegeben, weil dann hätten wir tatsächlich 3 Gänge mit knapp über 200% Bandbreite und das bei gleichem Hinterradgewicht wie mit Kettenschaltung
Die 3 Gänge würden ja für unsere Dh Zwecke schon reichen
Jetzt noch eine Triebwerk (das ja wesentlich leichter wie die HS ist) vorne dran und die Sache wäre geritzt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> das sagst du nur weil du weisst dass ich heimlich mitles
> du meintest die _langsamere Hälfte_...



Klar weis ich das du mitliest ... Der Jörg cheatet doch eh ... Also is er aus der Wertung  na ... Bist dabei ?

@stawold ... Wennst zum klettersteig Zeit hast ... Warum dann net zum radlfahrn? ... Egal klettersteig wär eigentlich auch mal wieder was


----------



## OLB EMan (5. September 2010)

Und ... Heut okopf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2010)

Jepp....nix Gk bei dir??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. September 2010)

Nein ... So schön is gk auch wieder Net das ich so oft hinmüsst.

Fahr wohl wieder snowmtn und dann ab 1400 okopf ... Andi auch am okopf ?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Nein ... So schön is gk auch wieder Net das ich so oft hinmüsst.
> 
> Fahr wohl wieder snowmtn und dann ab 1400 okopf ... Andi auch am okopf ?



Hab ihm mal eine SMS geschickt....was ist denn eine BulkSMS...bestimmt hat er mit seinem Eipäd geantwortet und ich kanns net lesen!!!

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2010)

gk hat heut ganz gut gepasst, der schlepper ist gelaufen und so waren ca. 20 läufe drin. evil eye geht mittlerweile mit vollgas und allen hindernissen und für den freeride brauch ich mittlerweile einen downhiller. oben ist es ja ganz schön zerschossen im gegensatz zum juni. aber fix kann man trotzdem durchfahren. jetzt muss ich mir nur noch mal den downhill merken können, dann wäre ich nicht immer so überrascht nach der nächsten kurve.

@eman
du musst du stange vom schlepper zwischen die beine nehmen, dann kommt man sehr entspannt oben an.

@jörg
getriebebike oder eingelenker für nächsten frühling? bin schwer am überlegen.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2010)

Der gk dh is im aktuellen Zustand nimmer wirklich gut fahrbar ... Hoff die machen da mal was ...

Schlepper ... Egal wohin du die Stange nimmst ... Sessel is einfach entspannter


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> gk hat heut ganz gut gepasst, der schlepper ist gelaufen und so waren ca. 20 läufe drin. evil eye geht mittlerweile mit vollgas und allen hindernissen und für den freeride brauch ich mittlerweile einen downhiller. oben ist es ja ganz schön zerschossen im gegensatz zum juni. aber fix kann man trotzdem durchfahren. jetzt muss ich mir nur noch mal den downhill merken können, dann wäre ich nicht immer so überrascht nach der nächsten kurve.
> 
> @eman
> du musst du stange vom schlepper zwischen die beine nehmen, dann kommt man sehr entspannt oben an.
> ...



Ivlai mit allen Hindernissen....auch dem Wallride in der Mitte.
Ist dieser ominöse Table ganz am Anfang imer noch so ominös

Warten wir mal ab was es so für schöne Getriebebikes bis zum Winter gibt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ivlai mit allen Hindernissen....auch dem Wallride in der Mitte.
> Ist dieser ominöse Table ganz am Anfang imer noch so ominös
> 
> G.



Dieses Ding am Anfang is jedes mal wieder spannend  ich glaub mit allen Hindernissen bezog sich darauf, das er letztes mal da nen volles chicken war


----------



## speedy_j (6. September 2010)

den wallride in der mitte hab ich zweimal gemacht, ist mir aber zu ominös. bin bei letzten mal fast gerade dran gesprungen und ab mächtig muffensausen bekommen. die reifen habe aber gehalten und so musst ich nur noch irgendwie runter kommen. war abenteuerlich, hat mir dann gereicht für den tag. nun weiss ich, dass ich es kann. 
ja, der table ist immer noch komisch. keine ahnung, wie man den am besten angeht.


gerüchten zu folge soll sich wieder was in o'gau in bewegung gebracht haben. nichts spruchreifes aber große pläne.


----------



## speedy_j (6. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... das er letztes mal da nen volles chicken war



muss ich dir sogar recht geben. den step up, step down merk man fast nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2010)

Ja das von Ogau hab ich gehört...gelesen
Dieser ominöse immer wieder spannende Anfangstable ist ein einfach das beste Beispiel wie sowas nicht sein soll....zumindest wenn man unangespannt ungestresst flowig Abfahrtsspaß geniesen will

@Eman: Mein Geheimsatelit Gamadeltaübselon hat dich gerade im Fichtelgebirge aufgespührt...du bist enttarnt...arbeitsscheues Gesindel

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2010)

Hab ich das erst jetzt mitbekommen oder sind die Liftpreise am Oko schon länger in ihren Möglichkeiten zu unseren Ungunsten umgestellt worden.
Geht ja nur noch 11:30 und dann erst wieder 14Uhr

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2010)

Okopf is schon länger so ... Glaub letztes Jahr auch schon ... Deshalb komm ich immer um 1400


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Okopf is schon länger so ... Glaub letztes Jahr auch schon ... Deshalb komm ich immer um 1400



Ahhh...weise Entscheidung
Wäre mir garnet aufgefallen wenn ich am Sonntag net gar so zu einer ungünstigen Zeit gekommen wäre

G.


----------



## franzam (6. September 2010)

des bissl hochtreten wird Dir auch nix schaden


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> des bissl hochtreten wird Dir auch nix schaden



Mir reicht schon runtertreten von dem flachen Berg

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Okopf is schon länger so ... Glaub letztes Jahr auch schon ... Deshalb komm ich immer um 1400



Kopfkratz Kopfkratz...hmmh...war ja heute wieder kurz heizen...gibt schon eine ab 13Uhr Karte
Hmmh....hab das wohl irgendwie verpeilt....ahhh....meine Sehkraft in Verbindung mit der Aufnahmefähigkeit, in Summe, scheint nahzulassen

Und warum kommst du jetzt eigentlich immer erst um 14Uhr

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2010)

Weil ich davor schneeberg fahr ...

Bei den Zeiten würd aber schon irgendwann mal was geändert ....


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2010)

Morewood Lager ... Fast wie neu


----------



## speedy_j (8. September 2010)

drehen die denn noch? vielleicht solltest öfters wie alle 2,5 jahre mal nachschauen, dann gehen die dämpfer nicht so kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2010)

Drehen sich schon noch mit Gewalt .... Man hat das im eingebauten Zustand kaum bemerkt, glaub auch Net das vorher merklich mehr Spiel war ... Der ursprüngliche Dämpfer hat an der Kolbenstange keinerlei Probleme  nur dieser RS Schrott

Zerlegst du dauernd deinen Rahmen solange alles funzt ?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2010)

Der Speedy entfernt sogar die Schweißnähte und schaut drunter ab was korrodiert

Ich hab meine Schrauben schonmal aufgemacht und hab ordentlich Fett zum Abdichten rein
Hast du da die Dichtungen abgemacht oder waren bei dir keine drauf????

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2010)

Hab natürlich die Dichtungen abgemacht ...
Das prob is, das die Lager von außen sehr gut gedichtet sind ... Von innen kann der Dreck voll ran ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab natürlich die Dichtungen abgemacht ...
> Das prob is, das die Lager von außen sehr gut gedichtet sind ... Von innen kann der Dreck voll ran ...



Ich hab innen auch gut Fett dran...man muß ja nur die Achse rausziehen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2010)

Das bleibt aber Net lang da ... Aber egal ... Hat ja lang genug gefunzt


----------



## speedy_j (8. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Speedy entfernt sogar die Schweißnähte und schaut drunter ab was korrodiert



dann müsste ich ja mal putzen. ne ne, sowas überlass ich lieber den pflegefanatikern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das bleibt aber Net lang da ... Aber egal ... Hat ja lang genug gefunzt



Doch....ich hab Superspezialgenauanderstellebleibwomaneshintutfett

So und jetzt schau ich mal auf Wikipedia was dieses Wort putzen bedeutet

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So und jetzt schau ich mal auf Wikipedia was dieses Wort putzen bedeutet
> G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2010)

Na dann vergess ich aber schnell was in spicak war


----------



## speedy_j (9. September 2010)

das hätte sonst haue gegeben.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2010)

Hier...nur weils gar so lustig aussieht


G.


----------



## franzam (11. September 2010)

und kein crashpad?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> und kein crashpad?





Ne, nur wenn ich ohne Rad dort bin

Ansonsten gibts von dort nur absolut erschreckende News         ...wo man nur hoffen kann das das was man sich vorstellen könnt nicht wirklich die Zukunft von dort ist         

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2010)

War ja Beitrag 2222 und mir ists nicht aufgefallen....ich werde alt

Die Bedingungen an dem Testtag für evtl. Videoeinstellungen waren schlimmer wie Glatteis
Schwüle Wärme + Nässe = Da scheiden die Mikroorganismen Bananenschalensecret auf den Wurzeln aus

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2010)

Noch 2 kurze Movieversionen

Hier das erste ist die klassische Emänmethode...rumpeln, Erde fliegt, alles scheppert (wie an einem Speedyrad)...usw.



Und hier die richtige Jörgversion...wie mit Rohloffnabe nur ohne



Das es net scheller war lag an den uneinschätzbaren Bedingungen (siehr Beitrag 2222)


G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. September 2010)

so, jetzt lass den eman an der stelle noch mal durchfliegen. da reicht wahrscheinlich die hälfte des films. 

bei mir ist das ja ganz gut so, wenn alles scheppert. da weiss ich zumindest, dass die teile noch dran sind.

der tom hat gemeint, dass so ein getrieberad mucksmäuschenstill ist. wäre schon eine überlegung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, jetzt lass den eman an der stelle noch mal durchfliegen. da reicht wahrscheinlich die hälfte des films.
> 
> bei mir ist das ja ganz gut so, wenn alles scheppert. da weiss ich zumindest, dass die teile noch dran sind.
> 
> der tom hat gemeint, dass so ein getrieberad mucksmäuschenstill ist. wäre schon eine überlegung wert.



Du meintest bestimmt die Hälfte des Speicherplatzes

Außerdem hätte er mehr von diesem Speicherplatz benötigt weil:

- er evtl. schneller gefahren wäre, aber die falsche Line gewählt hätte. Was seine durch Speed gewonnene Zeit wieder zunichte macht

- er komische grelle Klamotten anhat (Poc, ect. ,ect.) die mehr von den Bit und Bytszeug brauchen um dargestellt zu werden als normale Anziehsachen

- und diverses


G.

-


----------



## speedy_j (11. September 2010)

gut, so bunt wie er wieder rum fährt, braucht es tatsächlich mehr speicherplatz. 

was für gerüchte werden dem gebiet auf dem video zugetragen?


----------



## franzam (11. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ansonsten gibts von dort nur absolut erschreckende News         ...wo man nur hoffen kann das das was man sich vorstellen könnt nicht wirklich die Zukunft von dort ist
> 
> G.



Wieso, was ist wo los?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2010)

Die machen gerade 9/11 mit dem Trail...so wies aussieht könnte sein das diese Teil schon garnicht mehr exestiert

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4076/4927410608_70d477a8d5.jpg

Dabei wollt ich im goldenen Okt. genau das alles mit meiner neuen HD Cäm videoiren


G.


----------



## franzam (12. September 2010)

Die Felsen werden sie ja wenigstens stehen lassen, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Die Felsen werden sie ja wenigstens stehen lassen, oder?



Dann wäre ja alles in Ordnung....aber wenn man die Steinbruchgeräusche in Verbindung mit der Absperrung und den Markierungen an den Felsen sieht, dann muß man davon ausgehn das da ein paar thausend Tonnen weggesprengt werden

G.


----------



## franzam (12. September 2010)

Wo ist das eigentlich genau?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Wo ist das eigentlich genau?



Hmmmh....ja.....wir müssen mal wieder zusammen fahren
Du bist also nie den schönsten Trail im Fichtl gefahren

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (12. September 2010)

gut, dass ma da no a Bild gemacht haben, wa! Wie ich sehe hast deine Cam bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2010)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> gut, dass ma da no a Bild gemacht haben, wa! Wie ich sehe hast deine Cam bekommen!



Ja....hab aber noch kein HD Bearbeitungsprogramm. Aber hab eh erst wieder nach Caidom Shovaerlaubnis

G.


----------



## franzam (13. September 2010)

Vielleicht solltest  Du das ganze fotomäßig dokumentieren: Vorher und nacher !
Dann kann man es mal verwenden falls der Forst sich über die "Felsen- und Waldradler" aufregt


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest  Du das ganze fotomäßig dokumentieren: Vorher und nacher !
> Dann kann man es mal verwenden falls der Forst sich über die "Felsen- und Waldradler" aufregt



Man hat übriegens, da es ja Naturschutzgebiet ist (war), um sich da auszutoben, einfach das Stück aus dem Naturschutzgebiet rausgenommen und dafür oberhalb einfach ein Stück dazugegeben. 
Und alles nur damit die Herren ihre SUV´s dort hinstellen können.
Ja im bunten Wunsiedel sitzen schon länger die falschen Leute (in jeder Hinsicht) an den falschen/richtigen Stellen.

G.


----------



## littledevil (13. September 2010)

ohoh
muss ich glatt mal hinschauen die woche




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, nur wenn ich ohne Rad dort bin
> 
> Ansonsten gibts von dort nur absolut erschreckende News         ...wo man nur hoffen kann das das was man sich vorstellen könnt nicht wirklich die Zukunft von dort ist
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> ohoh
> muss ich glatt mal hinschauen die woche



Ja, mach auch noch ein paar Fotos vom Jetztzustand. Zur Zeit Bohren sie noch ganz vorne rum.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. September 2010)

@ jörgo wo isn des dann genau?

Steh grad ner a weng am Schlauch!? 

Übrigens ham se  am kaisertrail oder luisentrail, kann mir des nie merken, der untere halt, ham se bevor man durch den tunnel fährt einen zaun aufgestell und der soll so wie es aussieht wohl für immer da stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (13. September 2010)

send mir bitte mal per pm ne den Platz per google maps o. GPX Datei.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. September 2010)

Oh mei ... Was soll man da noch sagen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh mei ... Was soll man da noch sagen ...



In HD Quali siehste auf dem Sturzvideo sogar schon den Zaun unten Rechts

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> send mir bitte mal per pm ne den Platz per google maps o. GPX Datei.



Unlösbare Aufgabe jetzt....muß weg

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2010)

@Eman: Weißt du zufällig die Speichenlänge von unserem Standart Mavik/HopePro2 Laufrad???

Und sichere deine Zugstufeneinstellknöpfe mit Klebeband....oder nimm sie ganz ab. Die kleine Schraube kostet nämlich über 60 Euro und die Knöpfe (ich hoffe es sind alle 2) nommal über 30

Haut wars naß draußen

G.


----------



## franzam (14. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Haut wars naß draußen
> 
> G.



so lang die Haut innen noch trocken is


----------



## speedy_j (14. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Weißt du zufällig die Speichenlänge von unserem Standart Mavik/HopePro2 Laufrad???



262mm, wenn ich mich nicht irre.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und sichere deine Zugstufeneinstellknöpfe mit Klebeband....oder nimm sie ganz ab. Die kleine Schraube kostet nämlich über 60 Euro und die Knöpfe (ich hoffe es sind alle 2) nommal über 30



brauchst einen? habe, glaube ich, noch einen von der totem rum liegen. ansonsten kannst das auch mit einem 2,5mm inbus einstellen. hab den knopf abgezogen, damit ich ihn nicht verliere.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> so lang die Haut innen noch trocken is



Ich war sogar innen naß...auf meinem persönlichem Geheimtrail im Steinwald BC. 


















@Speedy: Dat wenn so einfach wäre....ich red von der Doppelzugstufe von der Boxxer. So weit ist die Totem doch noch net...oder??

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. September 2010)

doppelzugstufe?  sowas braucht man doch net....


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> doppelzugstufe?  sowas braucht man doch net....



Ja die haben des ja ohne mich zu fragen reingebaut....tsss.
So, jetzt muß ich mich mal auf dei 262mm Stäbchensuche machen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (15. September 2010)

mit den 262mm bin ich mir aber net 100%ig sicher! kontrollier das mal im speichenrechner.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2010)

doppelzugstufe ... japp so ganz im reinen bin ich mit dem ding auch noch net.

speichen ... hab erst welche gekauft ... hab nachgeschaut ... ich hab 260 eingebaut ... die speichen liegen soweit ich das im kopf hab zwischen 260 und 262


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2010)

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2010)

@jörg ... Ich hab aber die 729 ... Du willst was einspeichen ? Die Fotos da oben sind Steinwald??

Wie schaust am WE aus ? ... Letzte Chance auf spicak dieses Jahr 

X-line is nächste Woche last chance ...

Bahnentour 17.Okt


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... Ich hab aber die 729 ... Du willst was einspeichen ? Die Fotos da oben sind Steinwald??
> 
> Wie schaust am WE aus ? ... Letzte Chance auf spicak dieses Jahr
> 
> ...



Ohmei, ohmei...du streßt mich schon wieder

Hab doch auch schon immer die 729

Jaaaaa.....natürlich ist das Steinwaaaald.
So deswegen gibts auch jetzt das Video dazu....zu meinem Lieblings"steinwaaaald"trail
War ganz schön naß und regnerisch zwischendurch...im Stenwaaaald.
Der Franzam lag bei den Bildern ganz falsch....aber er kennt sich halt im Steinwaaald net so aus
Hat ganz schön gestürmt, genebelt und zwischendurch geschifft ...konnt netmal Objektiv wechseln
War relativ grass zum Schluß...drum nur eine Einstellung....im Steinwaaald

Ist übriegens MinderHD...kann man aber schon in Groß anschauen...



G.


----------



## franzam (15. September 2010)

Du solltest mal Diene Bremsen neu schmieren 

SChönes Vid!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Du solltest mal Diene Bremsen neu schmieren
> 
> SChönes Vid!



...ja das Problem bei Regenaufnahmen ist einfach das man ja für jede Aufnahme immer nur die ersten paar Meter mit frisch angeregneter Bremse fährt.
Da kommst du nie aus dem Quitschemodus raus.....
.....selbst im Steinwaaald net

Mensch Franzam, des ist gleich am Turm oben links rein

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. September 2010)

Steinwald, hmm. da derf ich jetzt aus strategischen gründen nix dazu sagen...
sollt ich mich für nen kurztrip nach hause entscheiden-is radln angesagt oder muss ich mein seil mitschleppen? schaut ja scho nass aas...


----------



## OLB Carre (16. September 2010)

Sehr schön, der schönste Trail im Steinwald ist wieder fahrbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Steinwald, hmm. da derf ich jetzt aus strategischen gründen nix dazu sagen...
> sollt ich mich für nen kurztrip nach hause entscheiden-is radln angesagt oder muss ich mein seil mitschleppen? schaut ja scho nass aas...


 
sagt doch ganz gut an am WE ...

fährst mit caidom?


----------



## Supah Gee (16. September 2010)

@Jörg

und ich weiß sogar noch wo des is obwohl ich schon sooooooo lang nimma freeriden war


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sagt doch ganz gut an am WE ...
> 
> fährst mit caidom?




Der Stawoldbur ist so Entscheidungsunfreudig....er wird alt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2010)

Ich hab auf jedenfall entschieden das rennen Net zu fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2010)

Toller Betonklotz







G.


----------



## S*P*J (16. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Toller Betonklotz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alter Falter, dass ist ja schlimmer als Stuttgart 21...Wie kann man seine Stadt nur so verschandeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2010)

Wenns nur die Stadt wäre, dann wäre es ja halb so wild

Schade das ich kein direktes Bild von dem Natur...Exnaturschutzgebiet hab,  bevor 6m hoch der Schotter aufgeschüttet wurde





Bin heute direkt zu Sprengung einen Blocks angekommen 

G.


----------



## S*P*J (16. September 2010)

Wunsiedels neues Millionengrab oder wie, wollen die net auch noch ein Stonehenge oder so bei euch bauen? Also wenn ich Wunsiedel wäre würde ich mich noch für ein Atommüllendlager unter der Luisenburg aussprechen


----------



## teatimetom (16. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich hab auf jedenfall entschieden das rennen Net zu fahrn



hai,

wie siehts jetzt mit dir und der sache am wochenende aus ?
bin dabei


----------



## franzam (16. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Toller Betonklotz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lauter Idioten


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenns nur die Stadt wäre, dann wäre es ja halb so wild
> 
> Schade das ich kein direktes Bild von dem Natur...Exnaturschutzgebiet hab,  bevor 6m hoch der Schotter aufgeschüttet wurde
> 
> ...



Oh je ... Wenn wir vor nem Jahr dort erwischt worden wären beim radlfahrn hätte man uns vorgeworfen, das wir die Natur kaputt machen


----------



## speedy_j (17. September 2010)

@eman
was willst denn am wochenende machen?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. September 2010)

so, bin dann mal da 

caidom, hmm,hmmm. ich finde, dass es nur vernünftig is, wenn ich jetzt nicht mitfahr. selbst wenn ich die boxxer wieder hinkrieg, bleibt die tatsache, dass ich heuer genau einmal aufm dh'ler gsessen bin. des wär selbstmord. 

ich glaub ich muss heut in den stawold. kann nicht angehn, dass es da nen geheimtrail gibt 

und hier is irgendwie keiner daheim. die solln in urlaub sein. vielleicht hätt ich anrufen solln. des heisst ich muss nach erbendorf radeln und mir was zu essen kaufen. meiomei....


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2010)

Fahr halt gleich weiter zum Oko....werd da wohl heute oben sein.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (17. September 2010)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Jörg
> 
> und ich weiß sogar noch wo des is obwohl ich schon sooooooo lang nimma freeriden war



ich net 
mag mir den mal wer zeigen?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. September 2010)

zum oko. puuuh. ob ich erleb, dass ich von hier aus da mal hinkurbel?? glaub ich fast niad 

ich hab die ahnung, dass die pfade mehr bachläufen ähneln...?!

ahh, zum glück hat die oma schwammerl gsammelt. endlich essen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. September 2010)

vielleicht brauch ich einen tip? Jörg??
oder nehm ich den, der wo für den franzam war? nur deine zwinkersmiliiiis verunsichern etwas...

...natürlich per pm...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> vielleicht brauch ich einen tip? Jörg??
> oder nehm ich den, der wo für den franzam war? nur deine zwinkersmiliiiis verunsichern etwas...
> 
> ...natürlich per pm...



Nein das waren allgemeine Zwinckersmilies

Du mußt doch noch die WiederholungsHPBefahrung vom Grandfelsen machen
Wenn du dich nimmer meldest wissen wir auch wo du liegst

So muß gleich los.....die 13Uhr Karte nutzen

G


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nein das waren allgemeine Zwinckersmilies
> 
> Du mußt doch noch die WiederholungsHPBefahrung vom Grandfelsen machen
> Wenn du dich nimmer meldest wissen wir auch wo du liegst
> ...



was ich alles machen muss  ich mach übrigens grad ein erholungswochenende


----------



## LB Stefan (17. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh je ... Wenn wir vor nem Jahr dort erwischt worden wären beim radlfahrn hätte man uns vorgeworfen, das wir die Natur kaputt machen



Habe wir scheinbar ja uns siehst ja was daraus geworden ist... 

Und da oberhalb haben sie nen neuen Zaun aufgestellt, direkt aufm Trail


----------



## franzam (17. September 2010)

Drahtschere?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. September 2010)

soderla. so fühlt sich das also an, wenn man nach wochenlangem ungefedert fahren auf volgefedert umsteigt. zum glück war keiner dabei, sonst wär ich jetzt lettenschwester...

am waldhaus is wohl morgen fest, wird wohl die hölle los sein da oben....
villeicht steig ich morgen auf vertikalsportart um...? ich dachte da im anschluss auch, dem "roof der wildnis" zu folgen..! ne nacht da oben wär mal wieder schön...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Habe wir scheinbar ja uns siehst ja was daraus geworden ist...



Aus diesem Satz werde ich nicht schlau

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aus diesem Satz werde ich nicht schlau
> 
> G.



Ich hab da auch schon drüber philosophiert ... Aber


----------



## OLB EMan (17. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> soderla. so fühlt sich das also an, wenn man nach wochenlangem ungefedert fahren auf volgefedert umsteigt. zum glück war keiner dabei, ...




Ich find die andere Richtung is die schlimmere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. September 2010)

jap, da wird man eher Lettenschwester


----------



## OLB EMan (17. September 2010)

Falls am Sonntag was geht ... Bin im Lande und morgen aber erst mal in spicak


----------



## S*P*J (18. September 2010)

@lbj  ey das Vid ist echt nice, mach die quitschenden Bremsen weg bzw. nen Sound wo mans net hört und mach vid der Woche!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2010)

Jaja...diese quitschen

@Emän: Kommt drauf an wie heile meine Fingerspitzen heut bleiben

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. September 2010)

@Jörg: wo seid ihr denn heut?


----------



## franzam (18. September 2010)

edit meint:
Waldhausfest is ja erst morgen, da werd ich so ab12.30 von der Zimmerkurve Richtung Platte fahren. Evtl mit Kaffeepause in Pfoum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2010)

Was ist denn die Zimmerkurve???


@Otti: Ja könnt ich mal gesagt haben....auch viel Spaß


G.


----------



## franzam (18. September 2010)

Unten an der Rennstrecke da wo der Wanderparkplatz ist

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...=49.900633,12.101204&spn=0.00991,0.01929&z=16


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Unten an der Rennstrecke da wo der Wanderparkplatz ist
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...=49.900633,12.101204&spn=0.00991,0.01929&z=16



Ahaaa....der Startpunkt für Unterforderte
Da kann man dann zum Schluß gut runterheizen....

G.


----------



## franzam (18. September 2010)

Und was ist mit Euch?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Euch?



Ich weiß es erst heute Abend.

Aber so eine kleine Steinwaldrunde mit Kaffee.....usw.

Da wird der Naturlehrpfad und der Rest aber recht beloffen sein

Dia muß ich gerade an den MetztensPeter denken


G.


----------



## franzam (18. September 2010)

ich meine ja jetzt in ner 3/4 Stunde! Weil das Fest morgen ist , fahr ich heute


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> ich meine ja jetzt in ner 3/4 Stunde! Weil das Fest morgen ist , fahr ich heute



Ahhh...verdammt....ein Textaufnahmefehler meiner Textverarbeitungshirnregion

Gutgutpoput...auf jedenfall viel Spaß....vielleicht fährt dir ja der Steinwaldbur übern weg....der ist gerade in der Gegend

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (18. September 2010)

hat wer lust sonntags ne runde fichtelgebirge oder steinwald?


----------



## speedy_j (18. September 2010)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> hat wer lust sonntags ne runde fichtelgebirge oder steinwald?



der eman hat schon angefragt, ob ich morgen mal rauf komme. ich würde das jetzt mal von meiner nachtaktivität abhängig machen. interessant wäre dann vormittags eine tour und nachmittag noch mal an den oko. mal schauen wie sich der eman dazu äussert.


----------



## franzam (18. September 2010)

Lust schon, muß aber bis 14.00 arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der eman hat schon angefragt, ob ich morgen mal rauf komme. ich würde das jetzt mal von meiner nachtaktivität abhängig machen. interessant wäre dann vormittags eine tour und nachmittag noch mal an den oko. mal schauen wie sich der eman dazu äussert.



Äussere mich gar Net ...  ne wär schon ok


----------



## Klabauterman (18. September 2010)

Also mir  würde Nachmittag tour passen  evtl a ochsenkopf,aber Wär eher für tour


----------



## franzam (18. September 2010)

Und was wann wo?


----------



## speedy_j (18. September 2010)

mmmhhh, nur für eine nachmittagstour 200km auto fahren ist jetzt nicht so der bringer. mal schauen, wann ich ins bett komme, dann entscheide ich weiter.


----------



## Klabauterman (18. September 2010)

Oke für dich ists echt a weng blöd!plants ihr mal entweder ich schließe mich an oder geh mit Franzam


----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2010)

1400 silberhaus ? ... Dann schaun mer halt mal ... 
Snow Mtn - Lake fichtl - bullheadmtn - Lake fichtl und dann über die Platte zum silberhaus     

@speedy ... Könnten ja davor noch auf die Matze oder so... Also Start um 12:00 

Unsicherheitsfaktor ... Der dhx Air vom mbuzi liegt zerlegt neben mir  aber müsst schon klappen

Vivid hab ich nen neuen bekommen ... Also hab jetzt 2 funktionierende Dämpfer für'n dhler


----------



## franzam (19. September 2010)

14:00 Silberhaus schaff ich nicht. Werd halt dann ca 14.30 vom Sibyllenbad Richtung Dylen fahren. So ne 40km-Tour mit ein paar hms und nicht all zu technischen Abfahrten. Falls wer mit will, schreibts kurz rein. Ansonsten fahr ich wie ich Lust hab.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. September 2010)

soderla-bin wieder da 

den waldlehrpfad heute meiden, da is alles unterwegs, was stock und krücke braucht und nicht schnell genug ausweichen kann. schon jetzt um halb neun.
franzam hatte recht, des fest is erst heut.

@jörg. hmm, mein steigklemmensystem is noch nicht so ganz ausgereift. mein kopf blockiert, aber nur weil ich keine lust hab, im seil zu hängen um umbaun zu müssen. wie komfortabel und langweilig toprope doch eigentlich ist...

ich mach alles mit-wenn mich wer holt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> soderla-bin wieder da
> 
> den waldlehrpfad heute meiden, da is alles unterwegs, was stock und krücke braucht und nicht schnell genug ausweichen kann. schon jetzt um halb neun.
> franzam hatte recht, des fest is erst heut.
> ...



Hatte schon Angst du bist erfroren.
Hast du wohl ein Extrasteigklemmensystem...ohmei.

Bin heute an den Schlagis....ist dummerweise mal genau die entgegengesetzte Richtung wie zu dir

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... Könnten ja davor noch auf die Matze oder so... Also Start um 12:00



das schaff ich nicht mehr, bin grad erst aufgestanden. da hättest mal eine esemes schreiben müssen, da hab ich nämlich zwischendurch immer mal wieder drauf geschaut.

wer dann wohl mal nach todesnohe fahren.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hatte schon Angst du bist erfroren.
> Hast du wohl ein Extrasteigklemmensystem...ohmei.
> 
> Bin heute an den Schlagis....ist dummerweise mal genau die entgegengesetzte Richtung wie zu dir
> ...



nein,nein-des hat scho hand und fuß, und funktioniert. passiern kann nix. aber im sturzfall is das weiterkommen umständlich...
ihr müsst da nochmal ein auge auf mich werfen. und eigentlich bin ich sowieso zu unerfahren um alleingänge zu machen...eigentlich. aber dafür bin ich mit den falschen leuten zusammen, zum beispiel mit dir


----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2010)

@speedy ... Das du Net kommst war mir eh klar ... 

Hmm was mach ich dann heut ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> nein,nein-des hat scho hand und fuß, und funktioniert. passiern kann nix. aber im sturzfall is das weiterkommen umständlich...
> ihr müsst da nochmal ein auge auf mich werfen. und eigentlich bin ich sowieso zu unerfahren um alleingänge zu machen...eigentlich. aber dafür bin ich mit den falschen leuten zusammen, zum beispiel mit dir



Du machst mir Angst
Ich glaub ich muß dich mal unterweisen
Mach heute einfach eine Radtour rüber zu den Schlagis und steck nur dein Tschok und die Schuhe ein. 
Der kürzeste Weg sollte net länger als 1h 20min sein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich mach alles mit-wenn mich wer holt



Du wohnst in absolut der falschen Richtung wenn man dann netmal Steinwald fahrn kann..


----------



## speedy_j (19. September 2010)

@eman
nur weil ich ins bett gehe, wenn du schon wieder fast wach darin liegst, soll das nichts bedeuten. war um sieben und halb zehn schon wieder wach und wäre vielleicht sogar unter umständen aufgesprungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst
> Ich glaub ich muß dich mal unterweisen


angst um mich. hmm, genau die antwort wollt ich jetzt vermeiden. naaa, des passt scho. aber unterweisen derfst mich natürlich seeehr gern. was aufgrud meiner andauernden abwesenheit allerdings erschwert wird...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mach heute einfach eine Radtour rüber zu den Schlagis und steck nur dein Tschok und die Schuhe ein.
> Der kürzeste Weg sollte net länger als 1h 20min sein
> 
> G.



...wenn man KEINEN panzer fährt...

@eMan: ich weiss, ich  muss immer noch auf nächstes jahr vertrösten...dann aber volle kanne!!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...wenn man KEINEN panzer fährt...




Nein das ist die Panzerzeit.....also die RMX 21,5kg 40a Slowreezy Zeit

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. September 2010)

hmmm...


----------



## Klabauterman (19. September 2010)

Also mich gibts noch und ich kann n steinjungen mitne


----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2010)

Hab mimt Andi 1530 bullheadhouse ausgemacht ...

Falls ihr irgendwo Tour fahrn wollt ruft mich an ... Bin Jetzt dann silberhaus


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. September 2010)

@klabautermann: ...hmen.

willst des machen? ich hab schon ein konto angelegt, für alle, die den steinjungen immer mitnehmen

@eMan: ich bin nur passiv, aber kriegst bescheid, klar.


----------



## Klabauterman (19. September 2010)

Steinwaldjunge du hast smsPost!!


----------



## Klabauterman (19. September 2010)

Bin in eschawo Liegst also am weg wann fahren wir?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. September 2010)

zuviele kommunikationsmedien sind auch nicht das wahre...überfordert mich.
also nochmal. ich bin da, kommen sie


----------



## Klabauterman (19. September 2010)

2 Uhr bei dir und dann schneeberg  ich verbind die Medien gerade und mach alles mitn Handy!ist aber a net das wahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2010)

Na hat ja schlussendlich gefunzt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2010)

Ahe....seit ihr doch noch alle zum Schluß zusammengekommen
Der Andy ist mir gerade erst entgegengekommen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. September 2010)

jap  hat ganz gut geklappt!
aber ich bin jetzt seehr, sehr fertig...


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. September 2010)

damit hab ich wohl heute auch mal den Klabautermann und den Ottl gesehen 

(war der mit dem Glory beim Bullheadhaus)


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. September 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> damit hab ich wohl heute auch mal den Klabautermann und den Ottl gesehen
> 
> (war der mit dem Glory beim Bullheadhaus)



 hätt halt mal wer was gsagt! ...ich werd in zukunft auf ein glory achten, hab dich nur noch wegfahren sehn


----------



## Capic Biker (20. September 2010)

moin is vllt jemand von euch unter der woche mal ochsenkopf ?


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. September 2010)

nächste oder übernächste Woche kann das schon passieren, diese Woche nicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> jap  hat ganz gut geklappt!
> aber ich bin jetzt seehr, sehr fertig...


 

japp schön dich mal wieder gesehen zu haben  und für nen einkettenblättrigen hast dich gut gehalten


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2010)

wenn man sich so die wettertendez anschaut, dann können wir wohl saalbach fürs wochenende knicken. 

hab gestern mal um die 4ktm in todesnohe gerissen. ganz schön anstrengend, wenn man nach 20 abfahrten nicht mehr beim schlepper sitzen möchte. positiv ist zu vermerken, das es ein wenig sicherer geworden ist. die zwei doubles am anfang vom dh sind ja nun tables und ich hab keine bedenken mehr die voll drüber zu ziehen. die leerstelle am krokodilsprung wurde auch ein wenig verkürzt und ist nun kopfmäßig super schön zu springen. die frage "warum nicht gleich so?" stellt sich natürlich sofort.
und die zwei boxen in der mitte hab ich nun auch gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2010)

Und in China is grad nen Fahrrad umgefallen ....


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2010)

wenn du weiter so rumzickst, dann kannst das mit der hochzeit vergessen! gestern war ich dir zu müde, heute hast du deine tage ... hast immer noch nichts zum in die luft jagen in die hände bekommen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. September 2010)

speedy, wo warst du eigentlich am Sonntag?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn du weiter so rumzickst, dann kannst das mit der hochzeit vergessen! gestern war ich dir zu müde, heute hast du deine tage ... hast immer noch nichts zum in die luft jagen in die hände bekommen?



Nimm net alles so ernst ... 

Ne morgen darf ich vielleicht was in die Luft jagen ...letzten Dienstag hat's nur blubb gemacht 

Ich hatt heut ne highenergyflugupanddownmegaflowfeierabendtour mitm mbuzi  und Audiolith doin our Thing auf den Ohren (da gehört auch das dazu was du dir im Juli anhören musstest  ) und naja frag mich jetzt schon ob ich mir das mitm singlespeeder nur eingeredet habe  
Noch schlimmer is, das ich hier nen semilegalen DH monatelang ignoriert habe irgendwie ... Irgendwie hat's nie in die tour gepasst  

dämpferwartung hat perfekt gefunzt 

Und Wetter ... Da kann man doch jetzt noch gar nix sagen


----------



## speedy_j (21. September 2010)

du glaubst doch nicht etwa, dass ich das ernst nehme, hat nur so schön gepasst. 

wetter: kalt wirds scheinbar schon.

@reo
wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2010)

Wetter Wetter Wetter....ihr Zuckerpussys

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (21. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja frag mich jetzt schon ob ich mir das mitm singlespeeder nur eingeredet habe


dafür hats aber fast ein jahr gut fgunktioniert  



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer is, das ich hier nen semilegalen DH monatelang ignoriert habe irgendwie ... Irgendwie hat's nie in die tour gepasst



redest du über regensburg ?

wenn ja -> dann solltmer mal drüber reden


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. September 2010)

@jörg: sollt ich zurzeit dadurch auffallen, dass ich ständig auf deinem profil rumhäng, kommt das davon, dass ich mir andauernd deine videos anschau, um meine erinnerung an daheim solang wie möglich hochzuhalten...also nicht wundern...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> dafür hats aber fast ein jahr gut fgunktioniert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
den bist sicher schon gefahren ... da bei den bobbahnen einfach gradaus Pfarrsteig oder so, geht runter zum marientrail


----------



## teatimetom (21. September 2010)

ja pfarrsteig kenn ich . 
ist für mein niedliches radl aber nix , da würde ich auch gerne was vollgefedertes tun fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg: sollt ich zurzeit dadurch auffallen, dass ich ständig auf deinem profil rumhäng, kommt das davon, dass ich mir andauernd deine videos anschau, um meine erinnerung an daheim solang wie möglich hochzuhalten...also nicht wundern...



Dann sollte ich wohl auch mal die Gipfelkreusbefahrung vom Grandfelsen einstellen.
Warst du eigentlich am WoEnd auch am Gipfelkreuz und hast dich wieder eingetragen?
War heute mal kurz oben am Roof der Wildnis, weil ein paar Boulderfreunde oben waren.
Also wenn du jetzt hingehst ist alles gut wieder ambientisiert und hat die richtigen weißen sauberen Flecken an den Griffen der Boulder

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ja pfarrsteig kenn ich .
> ist für mein niedliches radl aber nix , da würde ich auch gerne was vollgefedertes tun fahren



Perfekt fürs Mbuzi halt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann sollte ich wohl auch mal die Gipfelkreusbefahrung vom Grandfelsen einstellen.
> Warst du eigentlich am WoEnd auch am Gipfelkreuz und hast dich wieder eingetragen?
> War heute mal kurz oben am Roof der Wildnis, weil ein paar Boulderfreunde oben waren.
> Also wenn du jetzt hingehst ist alles gut wieder ambientisiert und hat die richtigen weißen sauberen Flecken an den Griffen der Boulder
> ...



klar hab ich mich eingetragen  ich hab auch gar nicht lange gebraucht, um das mehrholz-rätsel zu lösen
ich war aber dann nur noch auf dem roof zum schlafen, hab mich also gar nicht wegen der boulder umgesehn...mir war eh schon mulmig, solang ich noch in der dämmerung nicht in sicherer höhe war...


----------



## speedy_j (22. September 2010)

holla die waldfee:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn7Neu_pYds"]YouTube        - Gee Atherton Windham Epic[/nomedia]


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2010)

Japp nen gewaltiger Flug mit harter landung .... 

Am WE wird das Wetter ja wirklich gar net mal so gut leider


----------



## speedy_j (23. September 2010)

fährst du trotzdem irgendwo hin?
caidom wird sicher lustig fürn jörg, wenn es am samstag so schön regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2010)

ich hab mir gestern mal die möglichen orte so angeschaut ... ich glaub dieses WE ist indoorsport angesagt ...

brixen am samstag ergiebiger regen ... oh mei ... wennst bis 2500 m hoch musst wirds da richtig ungemütlich


----------



## oBATMANo (25. September 2010)

bin kurz davor morgen nach Bmais zu fahren
lieber nochmal bei 10° im Regen,
also wohl bald bei 5° mit Graupel


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2010)

Bmais ... Na grad in ostbayern solls ja mehr regnen .... 

Der goldene Oktober kommt ... Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## speedy_j (25. September 2010)

schau mal da im unteren bereich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=483693 

nur zum thema bellwald.


----------



## teatimetom (25. September 2010)

na sauber !

ich wollte morgen nach appenzell einen bekannten besuchen, und von dort aus etwas in die schweiz reingucken.

bin da :





könnt ihr mir einen tipp geben was ich um die jahreszeit noch fahren kann /
 was sich zum fahren lohnt für tagesfahren(100 kilometer einfach sind i.o.)? 

danke tom


----------



## speedy_j (25. September 2010)

chur müsste noch gehen. solltest bei nässe aber die passenden reifen drauf haben. sind ein paar schöne abschusssachen dabei. laax und flims dürften schon zu haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2010)

@Eman: Diemal hättest dich richtig zerschießen können....was für richtig mutige
Dummerweise war es vom Start bis zum Ziel ein reines CCausdauerhabenmußrennen....oder du bist Profi beim Einlaß von Sommer- und Wimterschlußverkäufen
Härter gehts nimmer.....wennste schnell sein wolltest.
Diesmal war die Liftschneiße von oben bis zu der Stelle wos früher ringing drin.
Genauso steil aber dafür nur noch ein drittel bis viertel so lang...und die fast einzige Stelle im ganzen Rennen wo man mal ausatmen konnt





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2010)

Oh mei ... War also das ganze Training umsonst ... 

Auch wenn ich irgendwie froh bin nicht dort gewesen zu sein, wär ich doch gern mit unten gewesen...

Der Peter is ja fast vom besenwagen eingeholt worden 

Hab Jetzt übrigens auch fivetens ohne klick ... Aber nur zum in die Arbeit fahrn  ... Die bauen im Vergleich zu den alten Schuhen schon nen anderen gripp auf


----------



## speedy_j (28. September 2010)

ich denke auch, dass es die beste entscheidung gewesen ist, von anfang an "nein" zu sagen. bei den verhältnissen hätte ich wohl die krise bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. September 2010)

die jungs sind wieder da!! 
erzählt, erzählt-geschichten, geschichten!!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich denke auch, dass es die beste entscheidung gewesen ist, von anfang an "nein" zu sagen. bei den verhältnissen hätte ich wohl die krise bekommen.



So schlimm wars ja net...tsts. Und die Strecke unter Nichtrennbedingungen ist auch ne schöne Sache
Und der 4er ist immer eine Reise wert

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab Jetzt übrigens auch fivetens ohne klick ... Aber nur zum in die Arbeit fahrn  ... Die bauen im Vergleich zu den alten Schuhen schon nen anderen gripp auf




Aaaahaaa, konntest dich der Masse nicht mehr verschließen.
Haben in der Arbeit auf jedenfall eine gute Isolierung gegen Blitze von unten

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> die jungs sind wieder da!!
> erzählt, erzählt-geschichten, geschichten!!



Gibt nur Geheimgeschichten
Ansonsten wars Wetter immer gut, außer einmal nachts hats geschüttet.
Und ganz oben wars eckelig kalt
Keine nennenswerten Defekte (Speedy war ja net dabei)
Keine Verletzungen....also alles im grünen Bereich

Kronplatz ist auch mal eine Reise wert. Da kann man sich gut aklimatisieren

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. September 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> die *jungs *sind wieder da!!






...bin auch wieder da...irgendwie...



Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> erzählt, erzählt-geschichten, geschichten!!



nein....was in den Bergen geschieht, bleibt in den Bergen..weisst du doch...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gibt nur Geheimgeschichten


 
sollte das damit zu tun haben *fG*






C2H6O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. September 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...bin auch wieder da...irgendwie...
> 
> 
> 
> nein....was in den Bergen geschieht, bleibt in den Bergen..weisst du doch...




 hehehe-des reicht mir scho-den rest kann ich mir dazudenken


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sollte das damit zu tun haben *fG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht lustig
Der Andy, die alte Petze

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2010)

Jaja ... >> ich nehm dann auch noch nen paar << 

Gefährliches Molekül 

@kilkenny ... Bist ins Ziel gekommen .. Hab dich auf der Liste Net gesehen ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. September 2010)

ja ich kam ins Ziel..und auch _nur 1 Std_ nach dem Klausmann...




unterwegs: 1 Wadenkrampf, einmal an den Rand gesetzt zum speien, und eine komplette Böschung runtergesegelt gefolgt von Rad was die Vorderradbremse kostete..ähem...ja ich hab abgekürzt und disquali und so..nach Krämpfen und Speien wollt ich eich nur noch runter...und mir abschnittsweise schönere Wege gesucht...in nen Hundehaufen bin ich auch noch gefallen..hatte also das volle Programm gebucht...fands aber saulustig...und die Laune vergeht mir da auch nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2010)

@Emän: Oh ja....der Winkelabschluß an der Bremse hat sich aufgedreht und das Öl ist rausgekommen...null Bremse mehr vorne
Siehste das Scott Carbonspark mit den Schneebesen und Plastikreifen,glaube der ist fast komplett gejoggt

G.


----------



## S*P*J (30. September 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ja ich kam ins Ziel..und auch _nur 1 Std_ nach dem Klausmann...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gute Einstellung, Respect!!!  Wenn du unten ankommst und noch laufen kannst bist ja eigentlich schon ein Held


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist nicht lustig
> Der Andy, die alte Petze
> 
> G.



ah, eitz hats gfunkt  und ich wollt scho fragen, welcher rastplatz diesmal dran glauben musste...ich bin gespannt, hehehe
aber ane's geschichte is der überhammer


----------



## franzam (30. September 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> .....unterwegs: 1 Wadenkrampf, einmal an den Rand gesetzt zum speien, und eine komplette Böschung runtergesegelt gefolgt von Rad was die Vorderradbremse kostete..ähem...ja ich hab abgekürzt und disquali und so..nach Krämpfen und Speien wollt ich eich nur noch runter...und mir abschnittsweise schönere Wege gesucht...in nen Hundehaufen bin ich auch noch gefallen..hatte also das volle Programm gebucht...fands aber saulustig...und die Laune vergeht mir da auch nicht



wow , und all die Extras ohne Aufpreis?


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> wow , und all die Extras ohne Aufpreis?


logischeine Eisacktal-Brotbox gabs vom Veranstalter au noch gratis dazu


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2010)

So im Nachhinein wär ich irgendwie doch gern in Brixen mitgefahren... Aber so aus der warmen Stube is das leicht gesagt 

Heute / morgen wer radlfahrn ? Okopf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2010)

ich könnte morgen wieder fit sein, dann würde ich zum oko kommen. heute mach ich mal lieber noch nichts.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2010)

Hach, immer diese Leute die am Wochenende nicht arbeiten müssen....tsss.

@Eman: Alleine der 4er Flowweg ist schon immer eine Reise wert...und kalt wars wirklich nur am Samstag.
Aber wer kennt das nicht, dieses im warmen Zimmer sitzen

Und Kronplatz war/ist ja auch net zu verachten

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man so die Wäbcämbilder vom Oko anschaut, dann will man eigentlich garnet aus der warmen Arbeitsstube raus

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hach, immer diese Leute die am Wochenende nicht arbeiten müssen....tsss.
> 
> 
> G.



Immer diese Leute die am We immer ne ausrede haben 

Ja ... Webcambild schaut net gut aus ... Werd aber wohl trotzdem mal koesseine fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2010)

Toural ist des Wetter ja garnet so schlecht.
Lockert hier, jenseits der Mittelberge, mittlerweile sogar richtig auf

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja ... Da wär ich mal besser daheim geblieben ...

Hab so ca. ne Minute gebraucht bis ich realisiert hatte, das das Problem nicht vorne und auch Net hinten liegt, sondern in der Mitte 

Ort H-Weg kurz vor der luisenburg ...


----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2010)

oh oh, an der gabel hat es wohl diese mal nicht gelegen. 

hast dir was getan? morgen trotzdem oko?

langsam wundere ich mich aber wer hier der größere schrotti ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2010)

Da steckt ein Ast im Rahmen


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2010)

@Speedy: Apropos neue Rahmen...hast den neuen 2011 von NS Bike mit den 170mm Ferderweg gesehen.
Meinst so ein Lagrerumstretlegerrahmen funktioniert hochfahrtechnisch mit modernem Dämpfermaterial???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2010)

sonst wären die rahmen noch leichter und würden brechen. 

ns bike:
sollte schon mit der komischen blockierfunktion von fox funktionieren. wie ich das lapierre gekauft habe, hatte ich schon mal einen cove rahmen mit der gleichen funktion in augenschein genommen. fürs tourenfahren war das aber eine liga zu schwer. mittlerweile bin ich ja bei einem dritten favoriten dhler für 2011 angekommen, der eine ähnliche lagergestaltung hat, aber ganz anders funktioniert.


----------



## franzam (2. Oktober 2010)

Eman, war das jetzt Verschleiß, Altersschwäche oder rohe Gewalt?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2010)

Hmm @franzam ... Rohe Gewalt war's heut net, soviel schlimmes hab ich mit dem Rahmen gar net getrieben, da alles harte ja der dhler macht. Noch dazu bin ich heuer die ganzen unter der Woche Touren mitm singlespeeder gefahrn.

War heut nur so nen 30 cm Absatz... Man landet da im unteren Bereich des h-Weges schön im Gerümpel , aber das muss so nen rahmen können 
War nen komisches Gefühl ... Zuerst dacht ich, ich hab bei der dämpferwartung vor 2 Wochen nen Fehler gemacht... Ganz gebrochen is der Rahmen erst auf dem langen weg schiebend nach MAK zurück...

Die Art wie der da gebrochen ist, ist gleichzeitig das Aus fürs izimu in der 2011 planung ... Macht mir jetzt schon angst

Beim mbuzi hab ich mir heut auf der kösseine noch gedacht, jetzt wo alles funzt, könnt ich das eigentlich noch mal nen Jahr 

Naja ich hoff das das jetzt der Höhepunkt eines materieltechnisch sehr frustrierendem Jahres war ... Länger wie 2 Saisons geht mit dem fahrpensum wohl Net ....



@ speedy .. Dein schrottistatus beruht(e) auf ausfälle durch unnötige dumme Schwachstellen am Bike


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Oktober 2010)

@ eman   

Autsch.... sowas gibt einem dann schon wieder zu denken!! manomann und das mbuzi ist jetzt wohl net der leichtest rahmen seiner art! 

:kopfschüttel:


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2010)

Aber ich hab ja zum glück das lapierre noch ... werd ich die Woche wieder aufbauen


----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2010)

meine schwachstellen beruhen auf experimentierfreude und materialwissenschaften. das tue ich quasi nur für euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. Oktober 2010)

ou mist! na, lieber auf der kösseine als in brixen...

zum thema materialverschleiss: man beachte speedy's neue signatur. doch wieder auf platz eins...  wirds jetzt ernst oder was?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Aber ich hab ja zum glück das lapierre noch ... werd ich die Woche wieder aufbauen



Du machst es ja doch wieder nur kaputt..


----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> zum thema materialverschleiss: man beachte speedy's neue signatur. doch wieder auf platz eins...  wirds jetzt ernst oder was?



ne ne, will nur mal vorsorgen und evtl. fürn winter was zum herrichten haben. tüv geht aber nur bis mai und verlängern will ich nicht mehr.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2010)

So ... 

R.I.P. ....






Leider is der andere Rahmen in Rgbg ...


----------



## franzam (3. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht solltest Du dir ein LV zulegen. Die sollen unkaputtbar sein...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du dir ein LV zulegen. Die sollen unkaputtbar sein...



...vielleicht ein 301 mit DHX Hebelkit....oder ein 601

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Oktober 2010)

hmm-positive seite: jetzt hast nen ersatz-dämpfer rumliegen...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2010)

Japp ... Das 601 wär das richtige ... Die liteviller habens ja mittlerweile auch schon eingesehen das weder das 301 noch das 901 den 160 mm Bereich richtig abdeckt

aber bis das 601 kommt werd ich sicher schon 2 weitere Rahmen gehabt haben ...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp ... Das 601 wär das richtige ... Die liteviller habens ja mittlerweile auch schon eingesehen das weder das 301 noch das 901 den 160 mm Bereich richtig abdeckt
> 
> aber bis das 601 kommt werd ich sicher schon 2 weitere Rahmen gehabt haben ...



Na des 901 ist schon gut 170mm tauglich.
Aber wenn du des 601 net vorbestellst, dann bekommt mans ja recht schnell
Verkaufst du deinen Izimurahmen zu einem Spotpreis

G.


----------



## franzam (3. Oktober 2010)

´s 901er passt für EMan schon. Ist doch noch massiver wies 601gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (3. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So ...
> 
> R.I.P. ....
> 
> ...



respekt eman


----------



## speedy_j (3. Oktober 2010)

die auf der rampage haben ganz schön einen an der klatsche und ein top dhler steht an erster stelle


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die auf der rampage haben ganz schön einen an der klatsche und ein top dhler steht an erster stelle



Hatte auch den flüssigsten Lauf....schade um Vanderham

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2010)

Da liegt er seit Jahren ....


----------



## franzam (4. Oktober 2010)

Ein Jahr wird er bei Dir schon halten..


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Oktober 2010)

ich versteh immer noch nicht, was an dem liteville-zeugs so toll sein soll...


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Oktober 2010)

@ eman: ich wusst gar nimmer dass der weiß war...


----------



## franzam (4. Oktober 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich versteh immer noch nicht, was an dem liteville-zeugs so toll sein soll...



wenn du so ein Ding fährst, erreichst du eine höheren Bewußtseinszustand ( zumindest einige). Kannst aber als eventuelle Alternative auch zu Scientology gehen oder Gras rauchen 

Ne, die Sachen sind echt nicht schlecht und durchdacht gebaut.
Aber wenn ich allerdings manche fanatischen LV-Fahrer höre, ist das für mich das gleiche wie wenn ich einen Mercedesfahrer mit Hut sehe :kotz:


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2010)

Japp liteville baut sicher gute Sachen ... Aber ich find langsam wird der bogen überspannt ... So mit hightechweltraumkunststoff usw bei der kettenführung 

... Heut musst ich wieder so fahrn ... Auch Net schlecht ... Viel agiler und härter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Oktober 2010)

hmm-na gut, dann bin ich überstimmt


----------



## kovske (5. Oktober 2010)

....jetz muss ich auch mal was zu der Liteville Diskussion sagen....
es größte Problem is wohl das die meisten hier mehr schreiben als fahren. ich persönlich bin eher fürs fahren und überzeugt vom Produkt>> gute Qualität, man hat sich was dabei gedacht und funzen tuts auch sehr gut.......

@eman: hängen bei der MR drüben die kabel auch so aus der Wand?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2010)

@kovske ... Wenn mich mein Chef da Net in die Schranken weisen würde, würden die Kabel so rum hängen ...

Liteville... Die Diskussion führt zu nix ... Wenn's das 601 geben würd, würd ich wohl jetzt eins kaufen

Wie schaut's mal aus mit nem nightride ... Darfst dich ruhig trauen ...


----------



## Capic Biker (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie isn des Wetter fürs week gemedelt am Ochsenkopf.
Fährt am Samstag vielleicht jemand.
Hätte weng Lust wenns trocken ist


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ja ... Da wär ich mal besser daheim geblieben ...
> 
> Hab so ca. ne Minute gebraucht bis ich realisiert hatte, das das Problem nicht vorne und auch Net hinten liegt, sondern in der Mitte
> 
> Ort H-Weg kurz vor der luisenburg ...



Sowas im zweiten Jahr und bei nem 30 cm Absatz.... hmmm... was sagt denn Sports Nut dazu oder haste keine Garantie mehr??

Sei froh das Dir nichts passiert ist - sowas kann ins Auge gehn.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Oktober 2010)

hmm, ich wunder mich grad, wie die jungs bei der rampage immer die stürze ,oder viel besser einschläge, wegstecken...krass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2010)

So , dann haben wir also alle beschlossen, das der Eman erstmal sein x160 wieder aufbaut und sich dann in diesen Thraed hier anmeldet


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485652


Ach und ganz nebenbei, der Elchshore erstrahlt wieder in altem Glanz
Ist komplett entkernt, linuiert und wieder eingeflowt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Oktober 2010)

Elchshore ... Mann das warn die guten alten Zeiten


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Elchshore ... Mann das warn die guten alten Zeiten



Jaja....die aaaaalten Zeiten...jaja.....

Hatte da noch eine Projektlinie.....wird wohl demnächst drankommen
Ach, und zum Einstieg, falls der Baumstamm naß ist gehts jetzt auch 30cm daneben.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja als der okopf noch beschaulich ohne die faulen liftradler war ... 

So ... Jetzt geh ich nightriden ...aufm ssp hat das letztes mal irgendwie gar keinen Spaß gemacht ... Mal schauen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So ... Jetzt geh ich nightriden ...



Du meinst bestimmt du machst eine Nachtausfahrt

Und ja, wir brauchen diese Canyonnabe mit 206% Entfaltung und dem gleichen Gewicht von einer XT Schaltung auf dem Hinterrad

G.


----------



## teatimetom (6. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ja als der okopf noch beschaulich ohne die faulen liftradler war ...
> 
> So ... Jetzt geh ich nightriden ...aufm ssp hat das letztes mal irgendwie gar keinen Spaß gemacht ... Mal schauen



machst alleine ? oder hast irgendwo noch ne mittwochsgruppe ? 

regensburg sieht mich so schnell nicht wieder , bin bis ende februar arstmal in münchen.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> regensburg sieht mich so schnell nicht wieder , bin bis ende februar arstmal in münchen.



oh, die regierung legt fesseln an. 


@eman (und vielleicht auch tom)
samstag oder sonntag gk? wobei ich immer noch nicht wieder fit bin.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach und ganz nebenbei, der Elchshore erstrahlt wieder in altem Glanz
> Ist komplett entkernt, linuiert und wieder eingeflowt
> 
> G.



yeah! zeit nach hause zu kommen...!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh, die regierung legt fesseln an.
> 
> 
> @eman (und vielleicht auch tom)
> samstag oder sonntag gk? wobei ich immer noch nicht wieder fit bin.


 
sonntag gk würd gehen ... aber wennst net fit bist dann bleib daheim


----------



## Capic Biker (7. Oktober 2010)

Fährt am Samstag jemand Ochsenkopf.
Hab kein bock mich widda alleine kaputt zu schiesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (7. Oktober 2010)

@eman
warum nicht samstag? würde mir fast besser gefallen. werd grad wieder fitter, sollte also bis zum wochenende klappen.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2010)

Samstag geht Net ... Und du hast ja beides zur Auswahl gestellt


----------



## speedy_j (7. Oktober 2010)

ok, ok, dann nehmen wir sonntag in augenschein. jetzt muss ich mal den rest planen und das radel entknarzen.


----------



## teatimetom (7. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh, die regierung legt fesseln an.
> 
> @eman (und vielleicht auch tom)
> samstag oder sonntag gk? wobei ich immer noch nicht wieder fit bin.



meine regierung lässt mir schon noch nen freien tag in der woche - oder sogar zwei  

ja wenn ihr geisskopf machts - kanns sein das ich auch da bin .
samstag + sonntag / oder einen / oder nochmal österreich vorm grossen schnee ? 

bin unentschlossen . hmm


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2010)

Jahresabschlussfahrt bist Net dabei ? Geht schon mimt ssp


----------



## teatimetom (7. Oktober 2010)

wann wie wo ?
blindheit:  
09.10.10 Jahresabschlußtour der DAV-Gruppe im Donautal. prüfening 8.30 . hört sich auch ned schlecht an eigentich.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2010)

Steht im Forum ... Samstag


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2010)




----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Oktober 2010)

dein neues? macht erst ein morewood kaputt und will dann eine Coladose...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2010)

Das lacht mich halt an ...

Ich hab mit dem kleinen morewood nix schlimmes gemacht ... Das war einfach nur Pech


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2010)

Das Rad auf dem Bild ist komisch und sieht außerdem nach einem Drecksammler aus

@Schpidi: Soso, Rad entknarzen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> yeah! zeit nach hause zu kommen...!



Biste des WoEnd denn da???
Muß dummerweise bis Samstag früh werkeln ,drum ist nur eine eingeschränkte Runde möglich...nur mal so gleich nebenbei erwähnt.
Falls irgendwas zusammengeht.
Würd auch evtl. zwischendrinn mit einsteigen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem kleinen morewood nix schlimmes gemacht ... Das war einfach nur Pech



ja ja, erzähl noch mehr geschichten ... das gleiche hast schon beim lapierre gesagt. 




LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Schpidi: Soso, Rad entknarzen
> G.



zumindest habe ich jetzt mal die wassereindringstelle abgedichtet. vielleicht hilft das ungemein.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ja ja, erzähl noch mehr geschichten ... das gleiche hast schon beim lapierre gesagt.




Na weils halt wirklich so ist .... Ich habdem Ding nix getan was diese Reaktion vom Alu rechtfertigen würde ....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Biste des WoEnd denn da???
> Muß dummerweise bis Samstag früh werkeln ,drum ist nur eine eingeschränkte Runde möglich...nur mal so gleich nebenbei erwähnt.
> Falls irgendwas zusammengeht.
> Würd auch evtl. zwischendrinn mit einsteigen
> ...



du wirst as niad glam, owa ich komm heut sogar mal heim. aber weil ich morgen den ganzen tag auf a hochzeit muss. des wird mich bei dem wetter tierisch ankotzen...
hmm-sonntag vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. Oktober 2010)

@jörg & steinwald bub

wollt ihr am sonntag nicht mal mit an den geißkopf kommen?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg & steinwald bub
> 
> wollt ihr am sonntag nicht mal mit an den geißkopf kommen?



und @Stawoldbur: Oh mei, Sonntag ist mein Klettertag...ohm mei oh mei..

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Oktober 2010)

man kann ja auch mal eine außnahme machen oder bist in deinem alter nicht mehr so flexibel?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> man kann ja auch mal eine außnahme machen oder bist in deinem alter nicht mehr so flexibel?



....Das Wort flexibel ist nach meinem 2ten Vornamen entstanden.
Das diesmal Sonntag der Klettertag ist recht flexibel Entschieden worden
Man muß sich da auch nach der Haut richten

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Oktober 2010)

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!! ich werd noch wahnsinnig...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2010)

@Emähn: 












G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emähn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da sind wir ja nun ganz schön spät dran. alles gute alter sack! 
vor allem gesundheit, die brauchen wir jetzt mehr denn je!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Oktober 2010)

oh nein-hat geburtstag und sagt nix...

Alles guade, eMan!!

oh gott-da bin ich ja noch jung dagegen


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Oktober 2010)

Alles Gutes, dicke Hupen und viel Federweg 
Da müßten wir ja fast mal wieder zusammen nach Todtnau.
Hast noch immer ne Fahrt gut.
Also meld Dich!!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2010)

Waren heut mal am Tag der offenen Baustelle
Emän, hab gleich eine Aufgabe für dich....also wenn du da mal vorbeikommst an der Louisenbaustelle, dann tu doch mal eine dieser runden, ca.5cm im Durchmesser messenden, zielscheibenartigen Scheiben, die dort überall an den Felsen pappen um 1-2cm versetzten


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (9. Oktober 2010)

ich würde  5-8cm nehmen


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2010)

Tag der offenen Baustelle ? Gibt's sowas ? Oder hast dirs einfach nur angeschaut?

Sprengen die da grossflächig ... 

Der speedy will zwar nimmer, aber bin morgen trotzdem am gk ... Kann also die Markierungen nicht versetzen 

@Batman ...
Todtnau ... War seit KOB2005 nimmer dort... Aber soll ja jetzt wieder in ganz gutem Zustand sein.
Warst mal in Lac Blanc ?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Tag der offenen Baustelle ? Gibt's sowas ? Oder hast dirs einfach nur angeschaut?
> 
> Sprengen die da grossflächig ...



War heut wirklich...liest du nimmer des Mitterteicher Tagesblatt
Haben sogar gewerkelt....aber mit dem Sprengen sind´se glaub ich fertig.
Tun schon fest betonieren.

Ich lang an so einen an einem, an ein Felsdach festgeschraubte Meßpunkt und schon steht der Bauleiter da

Dann kannste ja gleich mal von der neuen Strecke am GK berichten.....

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Waren heut mal am Tag der offenen Baustelle
> Emän, hab gleich eine Aufgabe für dich....also wenn du da mal vorbeikommst an der Louisenbaustelle, dann tu doch mal eine dieser runden, ca.5cm im Durchmesser messenden, zielscheibenartigen Scheiben, die dort überall an den Felsen pappen um 1-2cm versetzten
> 
> 
> G.



klingt nach meinem spezialgebiet. vielleicht nehm ich mir jamorgen mal nen ausflug vor... 

ups-muss ich den thread jetzt löschen zwecks terroraktivität?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> klingt nach meinem spezialgebiet. vielleicht nehm ich mir jamorgen mal nen ausflug vor...
> 
> ups-muss ich den thread jetzt löschen zwecks terroraktivität?



Ahhhh....unser Vermessungsinschenörsdoctor....ab wieviel cm Versatz von einem 100t Block kommts denn zum Baustopp

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Oktober 2010)

hmm-kommt drauf an, unter welchem alkohol-level der polier in der regel arbeitet...dem is laaange alles wurscht...

was macht denn eigentlich der stefan so morgen?


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Oktober 2010)

der macht noch net recht viel.... geht wo was?

Wetter is ja ganz schön...

Macht wer weng was...? 
Ja eman von mir natürlich a no alles gute


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Oktober 2010)

ich nehm mir jetzt wirklich mal kösseine vor...dacht ich mir so.
lust?


----------



## KonaJumper (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich war gestern zum ersten mal am Geißkopf, echt geiler park!!! Ganz besonders der evil eye hat es mir angetan, geile sprünge, geile walls, sehr abwechslungsreich im ganzen Park, freu mich schon wieder hin zufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich nehm mir jetzt wirklich mal kösseine vor...dacht ich mir so.
> lust?



Warst ja da.....tragisch, bist wohl maximal 100m an mir vorbeigetrailt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2010)

Die neue strecke am gk ... Ganz nett ... Wär was für nen 4X fully

ABER ... Die wird nicht lange offen sein, da der Startpunkt fast am Landshuter Haus liegt und man da als radlfahrer mit mach 7 aufm weg, auf dem die Wanderer zum gk marschieren, runter fährt ... Am Ende dann auch wieder viel zu weit zurück mit fussgängern aufm weg ... Das kann nur und wird auch Probleme geben ...


----------



## speedy_j (10. Oktober 2010)

na dann hab ich ja nicht soviel verpasst.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na dann hab ich ja nicht soviel verpasst.



Wenn der Eman sagt "ganz net", dann bedeuted das für uns die ist spitzenmäßig...also flowiges tretfreies gerollere in der richtige Geschwindigkeit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn der Eman sagt "ganz net", dann bedeuted das für uns die ist spitzenmäßig...also flowiges tretfreies gerollere in der richtige Geschwindigkeit
> 
> G.



Hmm ... Warst dort  so hätt Ichs auch sagen können


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2010)

@speedy ... Lass es dir einfach vom Mechaniker deines Vertrauens beschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (10. Oktober 2010)

ich hab es gestern schon beschrieben bekommen und in den "na ja" ordner eingeordnet.
so ganz ohne holter die polter ist das nur ein kurz währender spaß. ähnlich der 4x strecke.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warst ja da.....tragisch, bist wohl maximal 100m an mir vorbeigetrailt
> 
> G.



jap-nachdem ich dei auto so um fünf gsehn hab (und berührt) bin ich nochmal hoch und nochmal zum haberstein...war aber keiner da. da hab ich dich zumindest vermutet. stumme schreie in der einsamkeit waren des dann von mir... aber dafür hab ich heut wohl die (persönlich) schnellste püttnersabfahrt hingekriegt, was wohl schlichtweg daran lag, dass ich wegen der dämmerung einfach nix mehr gseng hab.
verdammt geiler tag!


----------



## speedy_j (10. Oktober 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> (und berührt)



ottl, wenn du spezielle bedürfnisse hast, dann kannst du uns das ruhig sagen. wir verstehen dich!


----------



## teatimetom (10. Oktober 2010)

situationsbericht österreich :
schladming nur noch dieses wochenende offen (bis mittelstation , nur 700 hm )
leogang offen bis 26 okto --BÄR
saalbach Reiterkogel bis 24. oto--BÄR
semmering noch bis 26 okto --BÄR


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2010)

Innsbruck hast vergessen  ... Schaun mer mal was das Wetter macht


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ottl, wenn du spezielle bedürfnisse hast, dann kannst du uns das ruhig sagen. wir verstehen dich!



verdammt-verplappert


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> T
> @Batman ...
> Todtnau ... War seit KOB2005 nimmer dort... Aber soll ja jetzt wieder in ganz gutem Zustand sein.
> Warst mal in Lac Blanc ?



Ne, war immer noch nich in Lac Blanc. Wollten vor etwa 3 Wochen hin, aber es war uns nicht möglich eine Unterkunft zu buchen. Die doofen Franzasosen haben entweder nicht geantwortet, oder sprachen kein Wort englisch.

Sind dann nach Todtnau und habens nich bereut.
Gibt zwar nich wirklich was Neues auf der Strecke, außer das sich das Schlußstück mal wieder geändert hat, aber die Strecke ist einfach sehr fein zum Ballern.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2010)

So ... Ich werd jetzt mal das lapierre DEG GK DEG testen


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So ... Ich werd jetzt mal das lapierre DEG GK DEG testen



Ahhhhhhh....jetzt hab ich ewig überlegt was für ein Modell das ist.....bis ich die Abkürzungen deuten konnte

Heut ist mein Builders Back gekommen...jetzt fehlt nur noch der Inhalt...







G.


----------



## franzam (12. Oktober 2010)

Mit 2.5AH kommst aber net weit! Nur 100 kleine Bäumchen mit 10cm Durchmesser ( aber auchnur Weichholz wie Balsa o.Ä.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Mit 2.5AH kommst aber net weit! Nur 100 kleine Bäumchen mit 10cm Durchmesser ( aber auchnur Weichholz wie Balsa o.Ä.)



Absolut ausreichend für erforderlichen Zwecke...und die Erste die wohl auch einigermaßen richtig tauglich ist (ohne 1000 Euro auszugeben und wahrscheinlich besser geht)....und und für die anderen Zwecke gibts ja die Benzinversion

Und beim direkten Zweikampf "Bosch versus Genius" müßtest du danach nicht nur die Kette wechseln

G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Oktober 2010)

@jörg



klingt interessant, ist das ein sondermodel? scheinen ja 4 jahre dran gearbeitet zu haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> 
> 
> 
> klingt interessant, ist das ein sondermodel? scheinen ja 4 jahre dran gearbeitet zu haben.



Nein ich hab natürlich 4 solche Autos, drum würd ich ja eins verkaufen
Bronzemetallic mit braunen Sitzen

G.


----------



## franzam (12. Oktober 2010)

@Jörgi: hab aber auch Fichtenmopeds mit Hartmetallkette, geht auch zum Moorhuhn schlachten


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2010)

so wieder da... und der Jörg hats wohl dann auch kapiert  ... DEG is schon nen schöner Ausgangspunkt

so nen tag im goldenem oktober is schon was schönes 

dieser Flowcountrytrail geht im Höhenprofil fast unter  sind die 100 hm Sägezacken in der Mitte  ... mit weniger FW machts schon spass da drin aber vielleicht war ich einfach nur gut drauf heut 






@jörg ... was hast eigentlich vor mit dem ding? mit der säge mein ich


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ...... DEG is schon nen schöner Ausgangspunkt
> 
> @jörg ... was hast eigentlich vor mit dem ding? mit der säge mein ich



Lautloses anstrengungsfreíes sägen natürlich....mit Schwerpunkt lautlos.....und anstrengungsfrei

Der schöne Ausgangspunkt von deiner Tour schein eher so 16.5km von DEG entfernt zu liegen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2010)

na es is doch besser unten zu starten und dann mit nem DH abzuschließen 

das WE wird ja leider net allzu schön  jetzt kommt die grausame übergangszeit zum schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na es is doch besser unten zu starten und dann mit nem DH abzuschließen
> 
> das WE wird ja leider net allzu schön  jetzt kommt die grausame übergangszeit zum schnee



Punkt 1: Es ist besser oben zu starten....und mit einem Dh abzuschließen

Punkt 2: Die Übergangszeit geht erst im November an....das jetzt ist nur ein versprengter Ausläufer....hoff ich

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Es ist besser oben zu starten....und mit einem Dh abzuschließen
> 
> G.



Na da hast in der Baumschule in Physik mal wieder geschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na da hast in der Baumschule in Physik mal wieder geschlafen



Schatteln hebt doch die Physik auf...tss...wie Rückständig

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2010)

Du faulpelz


----------



## teatimetom (14. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Du faulpelz



apropos,

hast lust auf ein abschlusswochenende / tagesfahrt leogang ?

meine buschtrommeln haben mir verraten das die strecke tip top präpariert ist  
schneefall ist erst ab sonntag möglich , könnte sich eventuallistisch ausgehen  ? ;


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2010)

Lust schon ... Und schneien wird's evtl. auch nicht ... Aber relativ sicher regnen 

Sind die Buschtrommeln vertrauenswürdig


----------



## teatimetom (14. Oktober 2010)

ja sind vertrauenswürdig die trommeln.
also schneefrei iest es 
regen:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=ATAT30330&d=2&prev=3days

aber einen tag könnte man schon riskieren nass / kalt zu werden ... was meinst ?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2010)

Grundsätzlich bin ich immer zu allem bereit  aber für einen Tag so weit in den regen , weiß net 

Mein Wetterbericht sagt schlechter an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2010)

Heut war man mal wieder allein am Trail unterwegs
Irgendwie wars Wetter 1000 mal besser wie angesagt...ansich perfekt zum Radeln abseits der Forststraßen

Die bössen CCler haben doch glatt meine FR Line zugelegt

Und verdammt diese Säge ist echt schwer aufzutreiben

G.


----------



## teatimetom (16. Oktober 2010)

mist ! dann warts ihr da oben schuld das bei uns unten heute den ganzen tag leicht genieselt hat obwohl trocken angesagt war.

eman:
hab das wochenendproblem so gelöst:
waren gestern etwas länger weg (bis 5) und hab dann heute nur ne kurze cc regen tour 
gemacht. morgen fahre ich mal in den schnee zum geisskopf .


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2010)

Na ... Der Jörg muss irgendwas geraucht haben ... Ich hab den ganzen Tag nur Nieselregen gesehen ... Aber egal ... 

Morgen bin ich wenn überhaupt dann okopf und / oder tour


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2010)

Ihr Vormofensitzer...

@Otti: Siehe Räuberfelsenbaumbild...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2010)

Jaja ... Der ausredenjörg ... Denk mal heut hast sicherheitshalber eh keine Zeit


----------



## speedy_j (17. Oktober 2010)

sonntag ist doch klettertag ... das hat er schon vor tagen entschieden.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja so wird's sein


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, heut ist theoretisch ein Klettertag eingeplant


Juhuuu Beitrag *2500*


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2010)

5 Jahres Pläne kennt eigentlich nur der speedy 

Hmm was soll ich heut fahrn ?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ihr Vormofensitzer...
> 
> @Otti: Siehe Räuberfelsenbaumbild...
> 
> G.



ah-danke! von der aktion hab ich schon gehört-ohne worte-...und des profesionelle bild hat mich dann verwundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2010)

Pohhh, war des graßgeniales Wetter heute
Am Pfaben oben am großen Parkplatz vorm Zrenner ist ein Auto abgebrannt

@Eman: Wie waren denn die Wegbedingungen am Schneeberch....wars glatt oder hatte die Nässe gut Grip???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2010)

So ... Da ich jetzt den direkten Vergleich hab ... Das mbuzi war vom federverhalten der absolute Schrott ... VPP is ne andere Welt  ... Das lapierre fühlt sich am Hinterbau nach mehr federweg an als der dhler ...

Das ganze erkauft man sich durch ne gummikuh 

Bergauf passt das lapierre aber von der GEO rein gar net ...


----------



## speedy_j (17. Oktober 2010)

jetzt weisst auch warum ich an meinem rahmen so hänge und nicht unbedingt was neues brauche.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2010)

Das ist nur die objektive Subjektivität von etwas (wieder) neuem.
Wenn man dann 1 Jahr schluckfreudiges VPP fährt und danach wieder quirliösesen Antihinterbau, dann macht der wieder "direkten" Spaß

Und bergab ist der Eman damit auch net schneller...lediglich die Gafahr des unverhofften Sturzes ist größer

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und bergab ist der Eman damit auch net schneller...lediglich die Gafahr des unverhofften Sturzes ist größer
> 
> G.


 
woher willst das wissen  denk schon das man mit vpp schneller auf ruppigen strecken schnellre ist

die andere sache mitm spass stimmt natürlich auch ... is immer auch tagesform. als gesamtkonzept lag mir das mbuzi mehr als das lapierre und passte auch zum dhler dazu.

auf der ersten fahrt mitm lapierre dachte ich... man is das nen sch... ding. jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich das mbuzi gekauft hab.... Gestern wars aber irgendwie umgedreht 

in sachen bikekonzept für nächstes jahr häng ich natürlich jetzt voll in der luft. so nen makulu wär evtl nen kompromiss


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2010)

Ein Makulu als Kompromiss...für was???....Du brauchst doch was als Embuziersatz, oder???
Also doch ein 9601

Und hat nächste Woxhe der Gk noch offen....will auch den Flowtrail fahren 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2010)

Makulu ... Kompromiss zwischen izimu und vpp oder Demo 

Dieser flowtrail is schon nice ... Aber ob man deshalb extra hin muss ... Fahr lieber mit nach whistler zur echten Aline ...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja des neue Demo hat schon was
Makulu ist halt ein Pflegealptraum...naja, Demo auch

Also kauf dir lieber für des Geld drei YT, dann haste immer eins des gerade funktioniert

G.


----------



## franzam (18. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und hat nächste Woxhe der Gk noch offen....will auch den Flowtrail fahren
> 
> 
> 
> G.



du bist doch fit, du kannst doch raufkurbeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> du bist doch fit, du kannst doch raufkurbeln...



Ja wenn ich ein LV hätte würde ich des schaffen

G.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Oktober 2010)

hast du heimlich schon eines ?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2010)

Ne, aber der Emän

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Oktober 2010)

immerhin würde der eman dann auch beweisen, dass die rahmen ebenfalls brechen.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also kauf dir lieber für des Geld drei YT, dann haste immer eins des gerade funktioniert
> 
> G.


 
wie wahr und wie traurig zugleich diese aussage doch ist 

bekommst bei intense netmal nen rahmen dafür was so nen YT kostet


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Oktober 2010)

Andi, hab grade den Deutz auf mobile.de gesehen, echt schade 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Oktober 2010)

oh mein gott-er steht wirklich drin?!?!  aber warum? nein!!:: 


hmm-wochenende...seid ihr da? ich komm nochmal heim->treffen is pflicht


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Oktober 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> oh mein gott-er steht wirklich drin?!?!  aber warum? nein!!::



schau mal auf die Homepage in meinem Profil, die Leute dort finden solche Autos immer relativ schnell


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Oktober 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-wochenende...seid ihr da? ich komm nochmal heim->treffen is pflicht



du kommst immer dann in die Heimat wenn ich Net da bin  bleib halt gleich im Zug sitzen und fahr mit gk 

Am Samstag wird das Wetter ganz ok sein Jörg ... Bock auf Gk ?

Sonntag könn mer dann deg gk deg fahrn 

Speedy ? Bock vielleicht ?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du kommst immer dann in die Heimat wenn ich Net da bin  bleib halt gleich im Zug sitzen und fahr mit gk
> 
> Am Samstag wird das Wetter ganz ok sein Jörg ... Bock auf Gk ?
> 
> ...



Muß ich mir mal durch den Kopf radln lassen....

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Oktober 2010)

Sa GK?
wär ich vielleicht auch dabei


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du kommst immer dann in die Heimat wenn ich Net da bin  bleib halt gleich im Zug sitzen und fahr mit gk
> 
> Am Samstag wird das Wetter ganz ok sein Jörg ... Bock auf Gk ?
> 
> ...



hmm-die alternative klingt eigentlich verlockend...ich bin noch nicht aus dem rennen


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2010)

Na dann überred mer den Andi noch  dann is alles ok 

@Batman ... Ja denk eher SA


----------



## oBATMANo (21. Oktober 2010)

verdammt, da es Sonntag regnen wird, muss ich Samstag wohl Hausmeistern
muss noch nen Balkon abschleifen


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2010)

sonntag scheint die sonne (zumindest fast  ) ... ganz sicher  zumindest sagt das der wetterbericht den ich grad sehe ...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. Oktober 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> verdammt, da es Sonntag regnen wird, muss ich Samstag wohl Hausmeistern
> muss noch nen Balkon abschleifen



Hättest Du oder ein anderer denn evtl. auch unter der Woche Zeit??

Ich wollte eigendlich im Oktober noch 2x an den GK aber bei der Auslastung meiner Firma (was im Prinzip ja sehr gut ist und mir viele andere neidisch sind) muss ich höchst zufrieden sein wenns noch 1x klappt. Ansonsten fahr ich die Liftkarte nächstes Jahr ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (21. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sonntag scheint die sonne (zumindest fast  ) ... ganz sicher  zumindest sagt das der wetterbericht den ich grad sehe ...



Sonntags mit nem kreischenden Bandschleifer zu hantieren kann Probleme verursachen.
Unsere Mieter sind zwar schon einiges gewöhnt von mir, aber übertreiben sollte ich es auch nich 
Allerdings könnte ich Sonntags streichen. 

@Pyro
evtl. ja


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Sonntags mit nem kreischenden Bandschleifer zu hantieren kann Probleme verursachen.
> Unsere Mieter sind zwar schon einiges gewöhnt von mir, aber übertreiben sollte ich es auch nich
> Allerdings könnte ich Sonntags streichen.
> 
> ...



Ws seidenn du verwendest einen benzingetriebenen Motorpinsel....

Hab eben das Geld an Päipohl für meine lautlose Sonntagsmotorsäge überwiesen....und jetzt gehts raus in den Schnee einen neuen Shore anlegen

G.


----------



## teatimetom (21. Oktober 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hättest Du oder ein anderer denn evtl. auch unter der Woche Zeit??
> 
> Ich wollte eigendlich im Oktober noch 2x an den GK ... wenns noch 1x klappt. Ansonsten fahr ich die Liftkarte nächstes Jahr ab.



des wird nix, du bist doch eh sommer und schönwetterfahrer 

hast grade mx klamotten im meiner grösse daheim XL- 34 - sowas. wenn ja gib mal PM.

ich fahr samst.. äh sonntag an geisskopf. 
fahrgemeinschaft von r aus ?


----------



## speedy_j (21. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Speedy ? Bock vielleicht ?



mmmhhh.... bin grad erst wieder vom kunden heim gekommen und die bremse ist noch nicht getauscht. könnte problematisch werden, da ich den entlüftungskit auch noch nciht daheim habe. wenn dann eher sonntag. hab auch nächste woche frei und bin noch völlig planlos.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....und jetzt gehts raus in den Schnee einen neuen Shore anlegen
> 
> G.



verarsche?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> des wird nix, du bist doch eh sommer und schönwetterfahrer
> 
> hast grade mx klamotten im meiner grösse daheim XL- 34 - sowas. wenn ja gib mal PM.
> 
> ...




Klamotten hab ich gerade nix hier in der Größe aber ich muss übers Wochenende bei MG-Sport noch MX-Stiefel bestellen und ich warte noch auf eine Nachlieferung von nem anderen Grosshändler.

Wennst bei den Herstellern Answer, Moose Racing, Progrip, Thor, Ufo, O´Neal oder Fly was passendes findest dann gibts gute Deals.



Samstag muss ich arbeiten - einzige Möglichkeit für mich wäre Sonntag. Fahrgemeinschaft ab R wäre klasse - wärs möglich das wir das am Sa abend fest ausmachen?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> verarsche?



Oke, lag kein Schnee War nur auf knapp unter 800m Höhe.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2010)

Also Jörg ... Wie schauts aus? ... Frag nur der Vollständigkeit halber  ... Ausrede hast sicher schon vorbereitet 

@speedy ... Ne Bremse einbauen Dauert so lang?  ... Oh mei

@Tom ... Will auch das Ssp mitnehmen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Also Jörg ... Wie schauts aus? ... Frag nur der Vollständigkeit halber  ... Ausrede hast sicher schon vorbereitet
> 
> @speedy ... Ne Bremse einbauen Dauert so lang?  ... Oh mei
> 
> @Tom ... Will auch das Ssp mitnehmen ...




@Speedy: Entlüftungskit....wie anfängerös


@Eman: Hab eben meinen Ausredengenerator angeschnmissen....moment er arbeitet noch
Bin die komplette Woche um 4:25Uhr aufgestanden. Glaub morgen bringt mich keiner vor 9ne aus dem Bett.
Das Einzige was dafür sprechen würde ist meine neue Protektorenweste die ich gestern bekommen hab.

Nommal @Speedy: Hast die nächste Woche frei Fallste im Land bist wie wäre es denn unter der Woche mit dem GK

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (22. Oktober 2010)

ich bin doch nicht der schnellste, weisst doch.


@jörg
ich brauch zumindest mal, das öl und eine spritze.
nächste woche weiß ich noch gar nicht, wie ich mein vorhaben alle unterbringen soll. muss auf jeden fall mal zwei/drei tage in die zone.

jetzt kommt der eman wieder ins spiel. wie schaut es denn an dem langen wochenende mit bozen aus?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Oktober 2010)

ich mach mich mal abhängig vom jörg  ich hab ja einiges verpasst heuer in unseren heimatlichen-bäckcountries 

es steht übrigens noch ein wiedersehn mit dem stefan aus, nachdems as letzte mal niad geklappt hat...!


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2010)

yepp aaaf jeden fall 

Mhm könnt mich für morgen schon für was begeistern. Also in heimischen gefilden.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2010)

Und ich könnt mich für übermorgen für schon was begeistern
Was mit Technik und langsam und so 

@Stefan:Plan mal auf übermorgen um

G.


----------



## teatimetom (22. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Tom ... Will auch das Ssp mitnehmen ...



also dann haben wir mit 2 leute 4 räder dabei . das passt nicht in mein und nicht in dein auto 
planst du samtag o. sonntag ? 
kann mich nicht festlegen also werd ich wohl wieder beide fahren 

*SUCHE MAXXLE DH for a day, nur zum leihen  *
das ist die alte aus der boxxer bis 2009 . 
samstag oder sonntag am gk wäre super . zahle auch leihgebür 

jürgen , ich muss schauen ob ich sonntag vom geisskopf gleich direkt nach münchen fahre ... aber kann man sich mal offen halten . mfg


----------



## speedy_j (22. Oktober 2010)

oh mei, ist das ein durcheinander hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Entlüftungskit....wie anfängerös
> 
> 
> @Eman: Hab eben meinen Ausredengenerator angeschnmissen....moment er arbeitet noch
> ...


 
na dann samstag gemütliche anreise... übernachten im Bay. Wald und sonntag fahrn ... rentnertauglich


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und ich könnt mich für übermorgen für schon was begeistern
> Was mit Technik und langsam und so
> 
> @Stefan:Plan mal auf übermorgen um
> ...



Ja wäre fast noch besser


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Oktober 2010)

hmm-wir können ja auch morgen UND übermorgen was machen 
wie auch immer-ich mach mit, hmmm-vor technik und langsam hab ich übrigens angst, aber wurscht...


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2010)

Kaum bin ich Net da fahrns in der Gegend rum


----------



## teatimetom (22. Oktober 2010)

wie sind deine optionen fürs WE ?

ne maxxle einzeln hast du nicht zufällig ?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2010)

Gk ... DH
Deg GK ... FR
Mal hirschenstein anschauen ... FR

Schneerurtschen aufm Gletscher ... Bretter 

Oder einfach heim ... Dh/ FR

Bist morgen aufm gk oder fehlt dir die Achse ? Allein hab ich kein Bock bei der Kälte 

Hab vorhin in der Arbeit den brutalsten möglichen kurzschluss (3phasiger Erd/phasenschluss ...)  geschalten und bin im Moment etwas durch'n Wind ... Eon rewag ... Volles Programm 

vorsichtshalber mal Stellenanzeigen lesen 

Werd jetzt zuerst mal nightriden ... Und mir ne Verteidigungsstrategie für Montag überlegen


----------



## teatimetom (22. Oktober 2010)

du solltest deine ansprache anfangen mit :
ich hab garnix gemacht ... 

ich bin zu jeder tag breit. meine maxxle ist fast komplett, bis aus so nen kleinen plastikring, könnte da notfalls auch was basteln.
und das zweitrad hab ich ja auch noch dabei 
schreib sms wennst fahren willst, muss ich nicht alleine fahren .


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Kaum bin ich Net da fahrns in der Gegend rum



Ja, wir haben lange geplant und darauf hingearbeitet um das zu ermöglichen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab vorhin in der Arbeit den brutalsten möglichen kurzschluss (3phasiger Erd/phasenschluss ...)  geschalten und bin im Moment etwas durch'n Wind ... Eon rewag ... Volles Programm
> 
> vorsichtshalber mal Stellenanzeigen lesen
> 
> Werd jetzt zuerst mal nightriden ... Und mir ne Verteidigungsstrategie für Montag überlegen



hmm-aber hört sich zumindest so an, als ob dei job wenigstens spass macht. da passiert mal was 
na, mir fiebern mal mit...


dann nehm ich mir mal morgen nochmal kösser vor-ab eins/zwei rum, große runde mit zweimal kösser...nachdem ich bremsen entlüftet hab


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Oktober 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> also dann haben wir mit 2 leute 4 räder dabei . das passt nicht in mein und nicht in dein auto
> planst du samtag o. sonntag ?
> kann mich nicht festlegen also werd ich wohl wieder beide fahren
> 
> ...



OK, bin morgen abend online bzw. ruf mal bei Dir telefonisch durch. Ich hab derzeit auch für 2 Boxxer WC Gabeln nur eine Steckachse... kostet bei BMO 49,90 Euro bzw. bin ich noch dran die für 40 Euro zu bekommen.

In meinem neuen Transporter hätt ich Platz für 3 Leute und ca. 15 Bikes 




OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab vorhin in der Arbeit den brutalsten möglichen kurzschluss (3phasiger Erd/phasenschluss ...)  geschalten und bin im Moment etwas durch'n Wind ... Eon rewag ... Volles Programm
> 
> vorsichtshalber mal Stellenanzeigen lesen
> 
> Werd jetzt zuerst mal nightriden ... Und mir ne Verteidigungsstrategie für Montag überlegen



Oha, da geht der Punk ab... bei MR gehts ja nicht um Schwachstrom... was war da an Volt dahinter??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und ich könnt mich für übermorgen für schon was begeistern
> Was mit Technik und langsam und so
> 
> @Stefan:Plan mal auf übermorgen um
> ...



Sonntag is doch dein klettertag  da kannst net radlfahrn 

Sagt mal wo ihr Fahrt ... Vielleicht komm ich  ... Aber eher net


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Sonntag is doch dein klettertag  da kannst net radlfahrn
> 
> Sagt mal wo ihr Fahrt ... Vielleicht komm ich  ... Aber eher net



Nein das variiert, je nach Variation
Aber irgendwie siehts heute sogar in der Sonne kalt aus
Drum bin ich mit noch garnet sicher was überhaubt Sache ist

http://www.ib-woehrl.de/WEBCAM/Schneeberg01/current.jpg



> na dann samstag gemütliche anreise... übernachten im Bay. Wald und sonntag fahrn ... rentnertauglich



Sonntag ist für ganz blöd weiter weg zu fahren, weil ich Abends werkeln muß und so

So, jetzt mal ein wenig die Temperaturen draußen beobachten


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Sonntag is doch dein klettertag  da kannst net radlfahrn




Oke, hast recht...dann ist halt heut mein Radtag mit klassischem Forsthausstart
Man muß ja mal die neuen ........... auf ner Tour einfahren

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2010)

@Otti: Pohh, war des heute eine Schwächeanfalltour 
Schade das die Zeit so gedrängt hat....hätte schon gerne an der einen oder anderen Stelle noch ein wenig gefelsellt
Werd ich wohl morgen an anderer Stelle machen...zuviel bergauf ist zur Zeit nichts für mich

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Oktober 2010)

und ich erst, jörg  
oh mei.fix und fertig bin ich-noch ein anstieg und aus wärs gewesen...
und spieln kann ma da ja ewig. owa mei kopf derft  amal wieder mitspieln...hilft nur training!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2010)

Wer hatte nen Schwächeanfall?

Am gk war's heut sonnig und wohlig warm bei staubigen Bedingungen. Es war weit und breit kein Schnee zu sehen, Nebel gabs auch keinen und regen ... Hmm was ist das. Es gab auch keine schlammschlacht und das Bike war danach sauberer als zu zuvor 

In diesem Abschnitt is nur eine wahre Tatsache ... Welche ?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wer hatte nen Schwächeanfall?
> 
> Am gk war's heut sonnig und wohlig warm bei staubigen Bedingungen. Es war weit und breit kein Schnee zu sehen, Nebel gabs auch keinen und regen ... Hmm was ist das. Es gab auch keine schlammschlacht und das Bike war danach sauberer als zu zuvor
> 
> In diesem Abschnitt is nur eine wahre Tatsache ... Welche ?



unser schwächeanfall


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wer hatte nen Schwächeanfall?
> 
> Am gk war's heut sonnig und wohlig warm bei staubigen Bedingungen. Es war weit und breit kein Schnee zu sehen, Nebel gabs auch keinen und regen ... Hmm was ist das. Es gab auch keine schlammschlacht und das Bike war danach sauberer als zu zuvor
> 
> In diesem Abschnitt is nur eine wahre Tatsache ... Welche ?



Verdammt der Stawoldbur hatte schon die beste Antwort

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2010)

Oh mei is das Wetter heut hier sch... Bei euch oben besser ?

Wie schauts nächste Woche mit Bozen aus ? Natürlich wetterabhängig aber so grundsätzlich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2010)

Wetter hier ist auch net so toll

Wetter in Pozn soll ja ab Dienstag richtig gut sein.
Nur mein Auto hat nen leichten defekt und ist für so weite Strecken nicht mehr tauglich.
Warte gerade aufs Ersatzteil
Und die Strecke hat eh zu wenig Flow

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2010)

Bozen ... Zu wenig Flow ... Naja ... Hast ne alternative ?

Eher an den  Speedy gerichtet ... http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...chgau-sonne-satt-und-mega-trails.328465.2.htm

Vinschgau haben mit jetzt schon mehrere vorgeschwärmt ...


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Oktober 2010)

und für heut? wetter a scha eher mistig 

macht wer was?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2010)

Bin in Rgbg und mach wohl nix 

Noch was fürs Frühjahr  http://www.bikenfun.de/bike-events-la-palma.html


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> und für heut? wetter a scha eher mistig
> 
> macht wer was?



Hab mim St. Bur grade rumspielen und techniktraining ausgemacht.
Er muß aber noch bei seiner mami mittagessen
Drum ist er erst um ca halb 2 bei mir...aber wir müssen ja net meilenweit durch die Gegend radeln

@Eman: Nööööö 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Noch was fürs Frühjahr  http://www.bikenfun.de/bike-events-la-palma.html



Ja, bin dabei

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. Oktober 2010)

okee halb 2 komm i mal zu dir hin...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> okee halb 2 komm i mal zu dir hin...



Kommst mim Fahrzeug....werden bis an den Kösserparkplatz motorisiert fahren

G.


----------



## littledevil (24. Oktober 2010)

Kleinwendern?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Kleinwendern?



Kössain....bist dabei.??
(ist ja sogar noch kürzer von dir aus) 

G.


----------



## littledevil (24. Oktober 2010)

13:30 bei dir.. also um 13:45 ca beim Falter. Werd wahrscheinlich da sein!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> 13:30 bei dir.. also um 13:45 ca beim Falter. Werd wahrscheinlich da sein!





"Beim Falter"...bist da wohl öfters??

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kommst mim Fahrzeug....werden bis an den Kösserparkplatz *motorisiert* fahren
> 
> G.



Jepp komm mitm e-bike


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jepp komm mitm e-bike



Komm gleich...dann kriegst noch ein Käffchen

G.


----------



## littledevil (24. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> "Beim Falter"...bist da wohl öfters??
> 
> G.



Fahr nur manchmal zufällig vorbei 
Zu der Zeit wo man da schön draußen sitzen kann, fahr ich meistens lieber Fahrrad, deswegen net so oft..


----------



## littledevil (25. Oktober 2010)

Schön wars übrigens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Schön wars übrigens!





War heut übriegens nommal schnell dort um den neuen Weg links weg einzufahren

Und die Einfahrt ist jetzt auch optimiert...nach 9 Jahren






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2010)

G.


----------



## teatimetom (25. Oktober 2010)

aua. 
"tats weh ? "


----------



## franzam (25. Oktober 2010)

@jörg: ist das Bild von vor 10 Jahren? Oder fährst Du in deinem alter Hardtail mit Felgenbremsen?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> @jörg: ist das Bild von vor 10 Jahren? Oder fährst Du in deinem alter Hardtail mit Felgenbremsen?



Fast, so 8.5 Jahre hat das Bild auf dem Buckl...aber die HS 33 ist immernoch dran

Edit: Und wenn ich jetzt eben so nach rechts oben sehe, dann sind sogar noch die gleichen Reifen drauf

G.


----------



## littledevil (25. Oktober 2010)

Bist wahrscheinlcih auch seit 8 Jahren net damit gefahren


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Oktober 2010)

aber cooler Blick


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Bist wahrscheinlcih auch seit 8 Jahren net damit gefahren



Doch, als mein Switch gebrochen ist mußte es für ein paar Wochen wieder herhalten....also nur seit 6,5 Jahren ungebraucht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2010)

die guten alte zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die guten alte zeiten



Jaja....jaja, die....

Hmmh...wir haben letztens über dein X160 diskutiert....und waren einstimmig der Meinung das der Rahmen doch unten am Tretlager gerissen war
Hatten wir da eine sugestive Massentäuschungsübereinstimmung

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Oktober 2010)

War a der Meinung und ich erinnere mich da gaaaaanz dunkel das da nen neuen gegeben hat...


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jaja....jaja, die....
> 
> Hmmh...wir haben letztens über dein X160 diskutiert....und waren einstimmig der Meinung das der Rahmen doch unten am Tretlager gerissen war
> Hatten wir da eine sugestive Massentäuschungsübereinstimmung
> ...


 
der rahmen war net gebrochen ... der Rahmen hatte im Steuerrohrbereich Risse im Lack. ob er da wirklich ein Problem hatte weiß ich nicht. bei nem schwarzen rahmen hätte ich es nie gesehen -> siehe mbuzi


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Oktober 2010)

Du schreibst "hatte" is es dann jetzt a neuer oder der alte noch??


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2010)

Hauptrahmen is neu ... Hinterbau vom Andi geschweißt


----------



## speedy_j (26. Oktober 2010)

@eman
bozen... ja, nein, vieleicht? irgendwie sehen die aussichten nicht so rosig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2010)

Eher Latsch ... Net einfach nur faul Lift fahrn 

Aber Wetter sieht wirklich im Moment eher schlecht aus leider ...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hauptrahmen is neu ... Hinterbau vom Andi geschweißt



Also war an dem Rahmen sogar alles kaputt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2010)

am hinterbau war nur nen lagersitz der geklemmt wird gerissen. das hat relativ wahrscheinlich der shop verbockt der den hauptrahmen ausgetauscht hat ... wenn man net alles selbst macht....

hauptrahmen war auch net sicher kaputt ... also eigentlich war doch gar nix


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2010)

Grad gefunden ...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16167691"]deep in the bavarian woods... on Vimeo[/ame]

Rgbg Westen


----------



## Ghostrider_Tom (28. Oktober 2010)

War des der Carlo Dieckmann?

http://www.adiridas.com/index.php?id=carlo_d


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2010)

Schlimm wie viele ghostreader es hier im thread gibt ....

Ich weiß Net mehr als da steht ..


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schlimm wie viele ghostreader es hier im thread gibt ....
> 
> Ich weiß Net mehr als da steht ..



hmm. jap, wenn er lesen könnte, könnt er sich seine frage selbst beantworten 

find doch mal raus, wo es is, eMan...!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2010)

Scheissheisl DH V2.0 ... Auch schon mal drecksrille genannt

Dieser step down bei 0:42 is nen geiles Feeling ... Mit'm Chamäleon hab ich mich aber noch Net getraut ... Also komm ich nicht oft dazu


----------



## teatimetom (28. Oktober 2010)

regensburger trailcodes 
wusste ich doch, das das der shdh ist. und jetzt weiss ich auch was die dreckrille ist . 
ein vip trail


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Oktober 2010)

Nach dem Video wurden da ein paar Dinge neu gebaut .... 

In der Bikeparklosen Zeit werd ich da wohl manchmal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja ... Schon komplex das mit den ganzen Namen ...

Aber der shdh 2.0 wurd da gut gefilmt


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Oktober 2010)

@ jörgo  Mhm sehr schön die Einfahrt zum Elchshore hergerichtet! Und a sonst bissl was aufgefüllt wa  fein fein  




Und ne geiles Schild hab ich heut entdeckt !!


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2010)

Wo steht dieses Schild ?

Hmm ... Und geht heute was? Oder Friedhof ? ... Bin jetzt im Lande 


Der flowcountrytrail am gk war heut wieder super zu rollen ... Mit'm ht flasht mich der richtig. Der Andi fand ihn auch gut ...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2010)

Soderla, hoffentlich funktionierts heute was zu schreiben

@Stefan: Jetzt wissen wir ändlich wo wir unseren ganzen Scherbenabfall hinschmeißen können
Hast dir doch keinen Platten gefahren mit deinen Luschireifen
Gell ist jetzt ne schöne Einfahrt am ESh.


@Eman: Bin heute nommal Boulder...muß aber heut eh noch in die Arbeit
Das Schild ist übriegens am Fränkischen Höhenweg

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. November 2010)

Steht direkt am Eingang von der Kössaine den H-Weg runter.

@ eman Ja heut Friedhof heut. Um 3 also total unpassend...


----------



## LB Stefan (1. November 2010)

@ jörgo: Welchen Durchmesser hat denn deine Black Mamba?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2010)

Hab heut erfahren, dass du jetzt wieder nen richtiges Bike hast  ... Also keine Ausreden mehr


Ansonsten geiles goldenes oktoberwochenende mit deg gk, gk, snowmtn. und okopf ... Vielleicht schaff mer Bozen ja auch noch


----------



## speedy_j (1. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaff mer Bozen ja auch noch



oh, das wird stress. bin am donnerstag in rgb, dann weiter in osten und vielleicht freitag zurück. würde also klappen, und ich wüsste dann ob der wagen was taugt.


----------



## teatimetom (1. November 2010)

meint ihr dieses wochenente bozen =?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (1. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab heut erfahren, dass du jetzt wieder nen richtiges Bike hast  ... Also keine Ausreden mehr
> 
> 
> Ansonsten geiles goldenes oktoberwochenende mit deg gk, gk, snowmtn. und okopf ... Vielleicht schaff mer Bozen ja auch noch



Jepp hob i 

Muss es etzatla nur noch Tourentauglich machen... 

Hat wer ne Hammerschmidt rum liegen?  Oder vielleicht ne 2fach Kurbel für 83mm Einbaubreite??


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jepp hob i



Dann tun wirs doch morgen gleich bei ein er Technikrunde ausprobieren

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. November 2010)

@ jörgo ähhh es is winterzeit und ich bin bei helligkeit in der arbeit  zudem steht an unserm haus a gerüst was bedeutet dass es da massig Arbeit gibt... 

Glaub die Einweihungsrunde muss noch bissl auf sich warten... (((


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2010)

Über Zeitpunkte hab ich doch gar nix gesagt 

Todtnau Wildbad würd mich fast mehr reizen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo ähhh es is winterzeit und ich bin bei helligkeit in der arbeit  zudem steht an unserm haus a gerüst was bedeutet dass es da massig Arbeit gibt...
> 
> Glaub die Einweihungsrunde muss noch bissl auf sich warten... (((



Drum geht man ja besonders in der "Winterzeit" erst wenn es dunkel ist in die Arbeit

Arbeit in Gerüstumgebung kann man aussörsen


G.


----------



## teatimetom (1. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Über Zeitpunkte hab ich doch gar nix gesagt
> 
> Todtnau Wildbad würd mich fast mehr reizen


ja das wäre auch fein ,
wenn man es früh genug weiss könnte ich freitag oder montag frei bekommen  

wie siehts bei dir aus ?=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (1. November 2010)

mhm dann sörs ich die mal an dich aus  Was treibst Samstag? lust auf gerüstturnen??


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2010)




----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo: Welchen Durchmesser hat denn deine Black Mamba?



Ah, fast vergessen....27,2

G.


----------



## franzam (2. November 2010)

@Stefan: HS hätt ich eine! 
Brauch nur noch SChrauben für die ISCG. Sram hat den 6Kant bis zum Gewinde hineingestanzt mit dem Erfolg, dass 2 beim Losschrauben!abgerissen sind.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ja das wäre auch fein ,
> wenn man es früh genug weiss könnte ich freitag oder montag frei bekommen
> 
> wie siehts bei dir aus ?=


 
eher schwierig ..

@stefanie ... du willst das ding voll als tourenradl benutzen? hast das lapierre nimmer?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> eher schwierig ..
> 
> @stefanie ... du willst das ding voll als tourenradl benutzen? hast das lapierre nimmer?



Das Lapier hat doch nur 160mm Federweg und taugt in Stefans alter doch nur noch für Forststraßen (ohne Wasserlachenmulden)...und er will jetzt auch mal wieder einen Singletrail fahren

@Stefan: Glaube du hast mir ne Mail geschickt, oder??? Freent kann ich aber zur Zeit net einsehen

G.


----------



## teatimetom (2. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> eher schwierig ..
> 
> @stefanie ... du willst das ding voll als tourenradl benutzen? hast das lapierre nimmer?



update wegen der sache:
ich habe am freitag abend mit dem wastl ein date in regensburg.
man könnte also sommstag sonntag anpeilen.
wetter soll gut werden.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. November 2010)

Kennt sich wer am Starnberger See aus??
Gibts da nen schönen Trail oder ne Tour?

Bin mit dem Martin am WE dort.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> eher schwierig ..
> 
> @stefanie ... du willst das ding voll als tourenradl benutzen? hast das lapierre nimmer?



doch doch ho i scha nu. Naja was heißt tourenrad. Es soll halt für kleinere touren incl. uphill tauglich sein, dazu brauch ich 2 KBs 

@ jörgo 27,2 okee. 

Mhm kennt einer sonst noch ne vario-Stütze mit 400 mm einbaulänge und ánnähernd dem verstellbereich der Black mamba?

funzt ja bisweilen ohne probs bei dir oder??


@ franzam. Mhm was soll die denn noch kosten? Mach mal nen knackigen preis per PM oder ist die net zum Verkauf?

@ jörgo, ja mail geschickt... mhm gib ma mal a adresso wo ichs hinschicken kann ...


----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2010)

Und is das radl am WE einsatzfähig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2010)

Genau, was ist denn jetzt mit deinem Muschelschieberfahrrad????
Hoffentlich ist das Teil auch wendig genug das es zu einem Pfadrad taugt



> Mhm kennt einer sonst noch ne vario-Stütze mit 400 mm einbaulänge und ánnähernd dem verstellbereich der Black mamba?



Ja die von Syntace 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2010)

@Eman: Es wäre doch mal wieder an der Zeit was neues auszuprobieren

Von allen Schneemobilen scheint das hier das zu sein was am besten geht.
Kostet zwar nen 1000er, aber egal....und du hast es ja

Man kann sich reinlegen bis der Lenker angeht, im Tiefschnee fahren und es scheint wendig genug zu sein sich eine Waldlinie zu bauen....und es ist lifttauglich.....
....Außerdem sogar pumpträcktauglich

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5qPCNnh37g&feature=related"]YouTube        - SNOWSCOOT RIDING[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b8DoThQ42g&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - SNOWSCOOT MOVIE "EVERSUMMER3" Trailer[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTxVKoZVoZ0"]YouTube        - SNOWSCOOT - Frampton Boys : Nico[/nomedia]


Oder bist du schon zu alt...reusperreusper


So also welches nehmen wir?
Gibts sogar schon Hydrogeformt

http://www.snowscoot-rider.de/ssr/files/shop_scoot.php?show=all&cat=snowscoot&PHPSESSID=8qv2rlj4rnutmtot11u9h3j5v3


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2010)

Verdammtes Scheißpißwetter
Und des am Wochenende...für was zahl ich denn meine Kirchensteuer
Da kann man ja netmal zum Pfadbilden gehn

Hab gerade beim Verbesserieren der Rase festgestellt das ich des Ding in den 1,5 Jahren gebrauch net einmal sauber machen oder warten mußte
Und das ich in den fast eineinhalb Jahren mein Shova net einmal geputzt hab...Shovehinterbau und Rohloff ist einfach die perfekte Sorgloskombi


@Franzam: 850g 42a Heiroller ist wieder lieferbar. Für hinten ist die 60a Version wegen geringem Durchschlagschutz aber nicht zu empfehlen. (da hat der Biketest mal voll die Wahrheit gedruckt)
Da war der BB um Welten unschlagbarer in der Gewichtsklasse.
Werde da auch auf einen 2.6 Ardent umsteigen...der hatte in den Tests sehr gute Durschlagswerte.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. November 2010)

@jörg
kannst deine verkausofferten wieder raus nehmen. hab mich für einen anderen anbieter entschieden.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> kannst deine verkausofferten wieder raus nehmen. hab mich für einen anderen anbieter entschieden.



Welchenwaswo...erzähl

G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. November 2010)

fahre jetzt einen fast nagelneuen (aus sicht des letzten) audi 100. ist eine absolute cruiserkiste.


----------



## Stylo77 (6. November 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> fahre jetzt einen fast nagelneuen



also hat er nur 200tkm


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Es wäre doch mal wieder an der Zeit was neues auszuprobieren
> 
> Von allen Schneemobilen scheint das hier das zu sein was am besten geht.
> Kostet zwar nen 1000er, aber egal....und du hast es ja
> ...


 
hmm ... klar bin ich zu alt dafür  aber wichtiger is die frage, wo damit ernsthaft fahrn ... wenn wir in den alpen wohnen würden ...

war heut mal wieder im bay Wald... ich bereue es langsam das ich da so lang keine touren gefahrn bin ...  richtig radlfahrn mit genug höhenmetern ... keine so luschentouren wie hier 

morgen wird wohl keiner radl fahrn wollen ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammtes Scheißpißwetter
> Und des am Wochenende...für was zahl ich denn meine Kirchensteuer
> Da kann man ja netmal zum Pfadbilden gehn



Jörg da warst heut nur am falschen Fleck...

Ich war mitm Martin am Starnberger See auf Tour und sind am Ufer entlanggefahren - Mittagessen in nem  Strandcafe und anschließend Sonnenbad am Ufer mit nem Bierchen, Brandung, Vogelgezwitscher und Alpenpanorama... 

Gerade sind wir heimgefahren schon schifft es ab Autobahndreieck Holledau.... bäh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> also hat er nur 200tkm



130 T weniger ... Also fast wie neu 

@Pyro ... Du schaffst es immer wieder dich unbeliebt zu machen ...


----------



## Stylo77 (7. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Pyro ... Du schaffst es immer wieder dich unbeliebt zu machen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2010)

@Emän: Oh mei, ich will doch nicht "ernsthaft" fahren....ich bin spaßorientiert


@Pyro: Eigentlich brauch ich ja eh erstmal 2 Ruhetage....mußte schon die ganze Woche die Ananas, Aprikosen und Kokosnüsse im Garten ernten.
Und dazu kam in der Hitze die ganze Woche über noch das tägliche Radfahren.


G.


----------



## speedy_j (7. November 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> also hat er nur 200tkm



die 222222km hab ich letzte nacht schon voll gemacht. jetzt ist er eingefahren, nun muss nur noch die mittelarmlehne rein.


----------



## teatimetom (7. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Pyro ... Du schaffst es immer wieder dich unbeliebt zu machen ...



er tut was er kann 

wenn du wieder so ne bayerwald runde planst, meld dich doch mal , 
weil ausser osternohe hat glaub ich nixx mehr offen ?


----------



## speedy_j (7. November 2010)

bozen hat immer offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> er tut was er kann
> 
> wenn du wieder so ne bayerwald runde planst, meld dich doch



Du hast doch gar kein radl dafür ...  

@Jörg ... Hat dich der Robert nach der sattelstütze gefragt ? Hast wahrheitsgemäß geantwortet, dass du eigentlich nie damit fährst ?


----------



## teatimetom (7. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Du hast doch gar kein radl dafür ...


sischa ! 

hab noch ein cc fully für son schmarrn daheim(sogar mit schaltung included), fahr blos nie damit 

muss ich mein demo mit nach münchen nehmen oder ist bozen das we eher unwarscheinlich ?
wildbad kann man irgendwie auch noch fahren - nur ohne schlepplift - alsdo nur bergbahn ?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2010)

Da brauchst aber nen freerider ...

Bozen ... Aktuell schaut das nächste We vom Wetter her gut aus  ... Freitag Gletscher, SA Und So Bozen ... -> Aktueller Plan


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Jörg ... Hat dich der Robert nach der sattelstütze gefragt ? Hast wahrheitsgemäß geantwortet, dass du eigentlich nie damit fährst ?



  ........  

Hab sie die Woche über jeden 2ten Tag benutzt

So und nun zur Frage:
Zu 1 Ja
Zu 2 Ja
Zu 3 Hab ich verschwiegen

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. November 2010)

Der eine schreibt von ner Tour im bayr. Wald mit Grafiken - der andere schreibt von Osternohe mit genauer Sturzschilderung und Leatt Brace Test in nem anderen Thread....

Ich fuhr halt ne schöne Tour am Starnberger See wo das Wetter passte und dann sowas:



OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Pyro ... Du schaffst es immer wieder dich unbeliebt zu machen ...




Das versteh wer will aber ich nicht...




Bad Wildbad geht auch ohne Schlepplift - muss man nur von der Bergstation der Zahnradbahn noch etwas hochschieben zu DH1 bzw. DH2.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Das versteh wer will aber ich nicht...



naja ... Ich glaub der Rest der Welt verstehts ... 

Kannst ja mit nach Bozen fahrn und dort dein Gläschen Wein mitm Jörg trinken *fg*


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Oh mei, ich will doch nicht "ernsthaft" fahren....ich bin spaßorientiert
> 
> G.



Ernsthaft fahren = Spaß 

Ok war auch schlecht formuliert ... Ich verbesser das in wo willst damit richtig fahrn


----------



## speedy_j (7. November 2010)

ich werd wohl nächstes wochenende arbeiten müssen, damit fällt bozen flach...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja ... Ich glaub der Rest der Welt verstehts ...
> 
> Kannst ja mit nach Bozen fahrn und dort dein Gläschen Wein mitm Jörg trinken *fg*




Ich bin derzeit jedes Wochenende ausgebucht sonst würd ich gern nach Bozen mitfahren. Mit dem Jörg hab ich schon ein Gläschen Rotwein getrunken und dazu bin ich jederzeit zu haben - gern auch 2 oder 3. Find ich viel besser wie Bier 


Auch auf die Gefahr das es wieder Ärger gibt... @ tom: Samstag Feuer und Flamme KEH da werd ich mitm Martin wieder radln + arbeiten.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich werd wohl nächstes wochenende arbeiten müssen, damit fällt bozen flach...



Na dann kann das Wetter ja nur gut werden  jetzt brauchst bei deinem alten Job auch nimmer das arbeiten anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2010)

Bozen Bozen Bozen......"fahren" wir lieber über Weihnachten nach Teneriffa. 
Da kann man mit dem Linienbus 2000hm hochschuttln, es exestiert ein Bikepark der das ganze Jahr offen hat und notfalls kann man sogar die tollsten Touren rund herum fahren.




G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bozen Bozen Bozen......"fahren" wir lieber über Weihnachten nach Teneriffa.
> Da kann man mit dem Linienbus 2000hm hochschuttln, es exestiert ein Bikepark der das ganze Jahr offen hat und notfalls kann man sogar die tollsten Touren rund herum fahren.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ... Dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ok ... Dabei



Also sollten wir uns mal über Fahrradtransportkoffer informieren
So am Mittwoch vor Weihnachten los bis......

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. November 2010)

die idee ist nicht schlecht, bei den preisen, die über weihnachten verlangt werden wird es dir aber ganz schnell. wenn du was passendes findest, bin ich dabei.


----------



## teatimetom (8. November 2010)

wieso nicht ausserhalb der ferienzeit , da issches billicha.  oder habt irh alle schon frau und künd ?  

jürgen, wollts ihr ernsthaft in kelheim mit den dh bikes fahren ? -ohje-


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2010)

Japp ... Warum eigentlich über weihnachten ... Is sicher sehr verlockend die idee, aber Antizyklisch is besser


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. November 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> jürgen, wollts ihr ernsthaft in kelheim mit den dh bikes fahren ? -ohje-



DH-Bikes bleiben daheim, die brauchts dort nicht.

Ich fahr mit meinem Hardtail oder maximal mitm Helius und der Martin mit seinem Mothership oder wie das auch immer heisst. 

So sind wir auch am Starnberger See rumgefahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp ... Warum eigentlich über weihnachten ... Is sicher sehr verlockend die idee, aber Antizyklisch is besser



Na wie wäre es dann mit der KW 51, die Woche vor Weihnachten
Und keine Geldausreden....siehe dein HT

Man bräuchte wohl für die guten 2000Hm Abfahrten einen Führer, da zwar massig Wege da zu sein scheinen aber einige Bereiche der Insel total verboten mit dem Rad sind.
Und das soll sehr teuer sein

@Püro: Ht ist da unten glaub ich genauso blöd wie Dh Fahrrad. Denke ein gesundes Tourenradfulli mit normalen anständigen Reifen ist da das Optimum...wie zum Beispiel ein Helius


G.


----------



## teatimetom (9. November 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> DH-Bikes bleiben daheim, die brauchts dort nicht.
> 
> Ich fahr mit meinem Hardtail oder maximal mitm Helius und der Martin mit seinem Mothership oder wie das auch immer heisst.
> 
> So sind wir auch am Starnberger See rumgefahren.



dein helius dh mit 888 und dein bmxtb sind doch so gut wie DH bikes , nimm lieber was was spass macht 

eman:
ich hab weder ski noch bike hier dabei, blöd fürs wochenende.

aber was hältestetest von wildbad oder so für zwei tage ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2010)

Ein Helius Dh zählt natürlich net...tsss...Haben die net ein Gesetzt dorten das max. 160mm Federweg vorne erlaubt sind....oder man muß Federfahrzeugsteuer bezahlen.


Hmmh...irgendwie hat mich das hier sofort an Emäns Ht erinnert






G.


----------



## ur-anus (9. November 2010)

Servus,
bin ab do. mal wieder in eurer gegend und wollte mein neues radl (das proceed) auf die Kösseine jagen und natürlich va. nach unten. Damits mal mehr sieht als die isartrails. 
Wie ist denn das wetter da oben so? alles fahrbar?
Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2010)

@Ne-ptun: Ansich schauts nur Freitag so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aus.
Der Rest ist dann so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber zur Zeit ändert sich die Vorhersage jeden Tag fast stündlich

G.


----------



## ur-anus (9. November 2010)

danke... na solangs nicht schneit wirds schon passen


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein Helius Dh zählt natürlich net...tsss...Haben die net ein Gesetzt dorten das max. 160mm Federweg vorne erlaubt sind....oder man muß Federfahrzeugsteuer bezahlen.
> 
> 
> Hmmh...irgendwie hat mich das hier sofort an Emäns Ht erinnert
> ...



Das Nicolai ... HRR HRR ... Haben muss will sofort


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> dein helius dh mit 888 und dein bmxtb sind doch so gut wie DH bikes , nimm lieber was was spass macht
> 
> eman:
> ich hab weder ski noch bike hier dabei, blöd fürs wochenende.
> ...



Man merkt das du noch Net in Wildbad warst ... Das is knüppelhart dort ... Das tu ich mir nach dem Ende der Saison net mehr an 

@Jörg ... Mein ht war doch ganz billig  ... Und ums Geld geht's Net ... Eher ums Urlaub bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Jörg ... Mein ht war doch ganz billig  ... Und ums Geld geht's Net ... Eher ums Urlaub bekommen



Ja eben, man kann doch leichter zu Weihnachten Urlaub  durchsetzen wie an anderen Tagen.
Ich hab nämlich die Woche vor Weihnachten eh Zwangsfrei

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. November 2010)

Ich nehm halt das was dem Einsatzgebiet am nächsten kommt - für alles ein perfektes Bike zu haben geht eben nicht.

Ich bin sowohl mit dem Helius als auch mit dem BMXTB schon Touren zwischen 30 und 40 KM in hügeligem Gebiet (keine Berge) gefahren was FÜR MICH echt viel ist. Wird also am Samstag auch taugen.


Bad Wildbad zum Saisonende ist nicht so dumm wie zum Saisonstart. Jetzt hat man 5 Monate Zeit sich auszukurieren und genug Zeit zum schrauben wenns in Wildbad doof läuft.
Ich war dieses Jahr auf dem Rückweg von PdS dort und dachte ich wäre eingefahren um die Steinhölle gut zu bewältigen... tsss.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Bad Wildbad zum Saisonende ist nicht so dumm wie zum Saisonstart. Jetzt hat man 5 Monate Zeit sich auszukurieren und genug Zeit zum schrauben wenns in Wildbad doof läuft.
> Ich war dieses Jahr auf dem Rückweg von PdS dort und dachte ich wäre eingefahren um die Steinhölle gut zu bewältigen... tsss.



Wildbad is halt auch rein gar net mit den standardstrecken in PdS zu vergleichen 
In Wildbad hat für mich vor 9 oder 10 Jahren alles erst richtig begonnen  mit 130 mm federweg auf ner Strecke die damals noch schlimmer war


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wildbad is halt auch rein gar net mit den standardstrecken in PdS zu vergleichen
> In Wildbad hat für mich vor 9 oder 10 Jahren alles erst richtig begonnen  mit 130 mm federweg auf ner Strecke die damals noch schlimmer war



Als ich 2005 in meine zweite Bikesaison startete und gleich an Ostern zum dritten Mal in meinem Leben in nen Bikepark fuhr (nach Bad Wildbad) wollte ich nach dem Trip fast wieder mit DH aufhören...

Wie gut das die Leute im Shop dann sagten Bad Wildbad sei in guten Zustand die heftigste Strecke in D und derzeit ist der Zustand durch die späte Schneeschmelze und bisher keinerlei Zuwendung sehr schlecht.

Trotzdem geht es mir nach jedem Wildbadtrip so das ich ne Zeit lang genug hab von dort. Ist mal nen Trip wert wenn man diverse Adrenalinschübe braucht aber ich fahr lieber auf weniger schwierigen Strecken.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2010)

hmm, am WE is eigentlich schon wieder so nen man braucht net in den süden fahrn wetter


----------



## LB Stefan (11. November 2010)

mhm vielleicht schaffs ich am So ja a mal wieder zum biken 

Aber verlassen würd ich mich noch net drauf


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2010)

Schon schwierig mit dir Stefan 

Eigentlich wollt ich morgen mal Schneerutschen, aber das Wetter passt gar net


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2010)

Jaja...schwierig......jaja

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm vielleicht schaffs ich am So ja a mal wieder zum biken



Hmm ... Ich würd extra heim kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2010)

Dann haben wir hier ja gar keine Chance mehr auf gutes Wetter fürs WoEnd

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2010)

Sonntag schaust dich im Moment ganz gut aus 

In Südtirol sagt er auch Net wärmer als bei uns ... Also bleib ich hier


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Sonntag schaust dich im Moment ganz gut aus
> 
> In Südtirol sagt er auch Net wärmer als bei uns ... Also bleib ich hier



Ja, weil die von den Wetterdiensten noch nicht wissen ob du kommst

Komischerweise hat er zum Schluß jetzt jeden Tag Regen angesagt und hier war jeden Tag Sonnenschein....draußen vor den Arbeitstoren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2010)

Dieses "schaust dich" da oben hat das iPad verbrochen 

Hab gesehen am okopf lag/liegt Schnee ... Net schön ...


----------



## LB Stefan (11. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schon schwierig mit dir Stefan
> 
> Eigentlich wollt ich morgen mal Schneerutschen, aber das Wetter passt gar net



Ja ich weiß 

Mhm wo gehts denn schon? Mhm hab meine neuen Ski noch net....


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2010)

Hoch droben im ewigen Eis geht's schon zum Schneerutschen


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2010)

Ich glaub das Kösseinehaus hat des WoEnd zu?!

G.


----------



## franzam (12. November 2010)

Seehaus hat auch im November offen, sonst haben alle Hütten des FGV zu.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2010)

wolln mer sonntag ne tour fahrn?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2010)

Arrrg...dieser Freiwillige Grufti Verein
Der Zrenner hätte auch offen...glaub ich...muß gleich mal gukkn gehen....


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2010)

Oke.....hat auch Betriebsurlaub

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wolln mer sonntag ne tour fahrn?



Welche levitiert dir denn vor??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2010)

fahr alles mit ... will dich ja net überfordern ...

hab bei den DAV touren hier in regensburg gelernt die ruhe zu bewahren 

klassisch Fichtelgebirge könnt aber glauch ich noch mal ganz gut gehen


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm wo gehts denn schon? Mhm hab meine neuen Ski noch net....


 
hast dir ski bestellt? kannst mich mit anmelden bei der üblichen Januarausfahrt?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> fahr alles mit ... will dich ja net überfordern ...
> 
> hab bei den DAV touren hier in regensburg gelernt die ruhe zu bewahren
> 
> klassisch Fichtelgebirge könnt aber glauch ich noch mal ganz gut gehen



Ja, dann tunmer Sonntag halt mal eine Tour einplanen.
Sollten aber dann schon so evtl. 11:30 rum losfahren, oder???

Klassisch meinste Silberhausparkplatz??....Fahrlinie kann man ja auch mal anders wählen...evtl.

Schön das der Franzam und der Stefan auch wieder mal mitfahren


@Franzam: Kannst du mir ein Stück Plastik mitbringen


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2010)

@Stefahn: Was haste dir denn gekauft für Rutscher???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hast dir ski bestellt? kannst mich mit anmelden bei der üblichen Januarausfahrt?



Japp alles kloar, glaub einfach Geld überweisen und scha bist dabei 

Die da... in 1,60 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefahn: Was haste dir denn gekauft für Rutscher???
> 
> G.



Fährst dieses Jahr mal wieder mit?


----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2010)

Wegen So, bis jetzt sehen die Tendenzen recht gut aus


----------



## franzam (12. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schön das der Franzam und der Stefan auch wieder mal mitfahren
> 
> G.



Biken? Weiß gar nicht mehr wie das geht. 
Aberfalls ich mitkomm  bring ich auch ein Stück Supergeheimplaste mit.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Biken? Weiß gar nicht mehr wie das geht.
> Aberfalls ich mitkomm  bring ich auch ein Stück Supergeheimplaste mit.



Oh er hat das teuere Ding für die gutverdienenden radlfahrer im gesetzterem alter gekauft


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wegen So, bis jetzt sehen die Tendenzen recht gut aus



Man muss Prioritäten setzen


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Japp alles kloar, glaub einfach Geld überweisen und scha bist dabei
> 
> Die da... in 1,60
> 
> ...



Na für 160 Euro sollte man doch mehr wie einen in 2 Hälften geteilten Ski bekommen
Ohoh Atomik....ohoh...daran will ich mich garnicht zurückerinnern

@Franzam: 

@Eman: Bin noch am überlegen...mir tut immernoch die Lunge vom letzten mal weh

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Bin noch am überlegen...mir tut immernoch die Lunge vom letzten mal weh
> 
> G.



Wann war letztes mal ... Da kann ich mich schon gar nimmer dran erinnern solang is das her


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wann war letztes mal ... Da kann ich mich schon gar nimmer dran erinnern solang is das her



Das letzte mal war ja genau "das" letzte mal mit dem Stefan
Danach war ich ja bis zum Winterende Tod

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2010)

Sind wir net nur gemütlich gefahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das letzte mal war ja genau "das" letzte mal mit dem Stefan
> Danach war ich ja bis zum Winterende Tod
> 
> G.



Mhm ich kann mich a nimmer dran erinnern.... 

@ jörgo des ist n splittski, für tourengeher, so ähnlich wie an schpiiidiii sei splittboard


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2010)

Splitski sind doch gelb außen..tss
Mit meiner neuen Taschensäge könnt ich mir die locker selberbauen.








G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2010)

Hast se scho??


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2010)

Ja, gestern Nacht schon im Wohnzimmer rumgesägt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2010)




----------



## speedy_j (12. November 2010)

ich hab immer noch kein splitboard! derzeit spekuliere ich mit einer neuen generationen an snowboard und das werd ich wohl weiterhin auf dem rücken den berg rauf tragen.

sollte ich morgen nicht ins allgäu fahren, dass steh ich vielleicht am sonntag mit im fichtelgebirge. ist aber alles vage und ohne gewähr.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Splitski sind doch gelb außen..tss
> Mit meiner neuen Taschensäge könnt ich mir die locker selberbauen.
> 
> 
> ...




Supergeiles Teil...  wie lang ist denn da das Schwert?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2010)

Natürlich kleine und kompakte 25cm

@Ohl: Was´n etzert morgen...klappt da was???....Der Speedy kommt sogar


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2010)

Morgen muss was gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (13. November 2010)

Mhm bis jetzt bin ich a noch bei ner gemütlichen runde dabei


----------



## speedy_j (13. November 2010)

gut, wann muss ich morgen wo hinkommen?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2010)

Genau machen wir endlich mal Kopfnägel...

EdiT: Pohh ist der Wein gut den ich gerade aufgemacht hab

G.


----------



## thomas.r750 (13. November 2010)

würd mich auch gern anschliesen 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2010)

1100 silberhaus ... Später is zu spät da früh dunkel  früher will wahrscheinlich keiner


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 1100 silberhaus ... Später is zu spät da früh dunkel  früher will wahrscheinlich keiner



Oke, 11 Uhr Silberhaus

War die TelNr. die richtige???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2010)

Japp .... Nummer war die richtige


----------



## speedy_j (13. November 2010)

silberhaus kurz vor tröstau nehm ich jetzt mal an? sind wir letztes jahr mal dran vorbei gefahren., wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
ich versuch pünktlich zu sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> silberhaus kurz vor tröstau nehm ich jetzt mal an? sind wir letztes jahr mal dran vorbei gefahren., wenn ich mich nicht täusche..



Ja so könnte man sagen
Warum bist du daran vor kurzem vorbeigefahren??

@Thomas.z980: Man kann sich immer anschließen


G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. November 2010)

wenn letztes jahr, vor kurzen war, dann läuft die zeit bei siemens ganz schön schnell.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn letztes jahr, vor kurzen war, dann läuft die zeit bei siemens ganz schön schnell.



Aber nicht wen ein Tag 365 Jahre hat....bloß weil des bei dir andersrum ist...tsss

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2010)

Hast dem Andi was gesagt ?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hast dem Andi was gesagt ?



Ja, er sagt am Schneeberg ist alles überflutet...da kann man nur durchschwimmen.
Er war nämlich gestern schon oben. Der Rest schein gut zu sein

G.


----------



## littledevil (14. November 2010)

Hab heut nur dem E-Man gesehen, wo war denn der Rest?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2010)

2 waren vor mir (die haben am weissmainfelsen net ordnungsgemäß gewartet ) ... Die hättet ihr oben sehen können

Der Jörg und der Stefan haben den Gipfel luschenhaft umfahren


----------



## LB Stefan (14. November 2010)

Nix luschenhaft. Wir haben nur alternative Routen erkundet bzw. Erforscht wie das Flow Erlebnis ohne ernsthafte gibfelbefahrung wirkt 

@ franzam. Wennst die Kurbel komplett hast würd ich se mal testen denk i


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2010)

Jaja ... Faulpelz ... Aber schön das du mal wieder dabei warst 

Hab jetz übrigens auch so nen telphone wie du  ... Passend zum iPad


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2010)

Gipfel ist out...pumpen ist in
Pohh...konnt mich gerade noch zum Auto retten, so ausgepumpt war ich
Dank meines Tachos bin ich aber die üblichen 30km weit gekommen
Und da ja Kaffetrinken Fahrradfahren ist, sind der Stefan und ich genauso lang gefahren

G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab jetz übrigens auch so nen telphone wie du  ...



oh mei....



für mich war es eher eine lockere runde, da müsste man in zukunft schon noch das ein oder andere stück mit einbauen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh mei....
> 
> 
> 
> für mich war es eher eine lockere runde, da müsste man in zukunft schon noch das ein oder andere stück mit einbauen.




Ja das eine oder andere Stück Kuchen wäre noch ganz schön gewesen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2010)

Oh mei ... Jetz klopf keine sprüche Speedy ...


----------



## speedy_j (14. November 2010)

der begriff "trendhure" ist bisher nicht gefallen.


----------



## teatimetom (14. November 2010)

wenns euch hilft hab mir auch so ein smartfooone bestellt, aber vonner konkurenz


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2010)

Der Begriff Hinterwäldler aber auch noch Net ...

@tom ... Ihr Informatiker müsst ja schon prinzipiell ja anderes haben ...

Wo ich grad drüber nachdenke is das ganze sehr verwandt mit dem litevillethema


----------



## speedy_j (14. November 2010)

wenn die teile von htc nicht so riesig wären, würde ich es mir ja mal überlegen. hat nicht jemand noch ein funktionierendes nokia 6210/6310 daheim rum liegen. die find ich ganz toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (14. November 2010)

@ Eman Jo ich fands a mal wieder schön! Danke 

@ spidi. Sowas hätt ich sogar. Is aber schon richtig fertig des Teil  is glaub ich a 6310i oder so. War auf jeden Fall eines der besten Handys die ich je hatte.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. November 2010)

@ jörgo. Starke Signatur.


----------



## teatimetom (14. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @tom ... Ihr Informatiker müsst ja schon prinzipiell ja anderes haben ...
> 
> Wo ich grad drüber nachdenke is das ganze sehr verwandt mit dem litevillethema



wobei ich da jetzt eher epple mit einer bestimmten firma gleichsetzen würde


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich kleine und kompakte 25cm
> 
> G.




Klein aber fein - zum Northshore bauen und kleinere Arbeiten voll OK. Makita ist zwar teuer aber tolles Zeug das ein Leben funzt und mit 36V kommste schon gut weit wenn die Kette scharf ist. 


Was gabs denn da für nen Wein am Wochenende der so lecker war???


@ Tom: Samstag Kelheim, Bikestation, Kanal... am Abend Feuerwerk gemacht und noch ne kostenlose Schiffahrt auf der Donau samt Bikes und Party gehabt.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo. Starke Signatur.


 

hmm wars denn so schlimm gestern?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm wars denn so schlimm gestern?



Nö, hat doch gepaßt...als Local weiß man ja wie mans sich leichter machen kann

@Pyro: Die Schrift war so verschnörkelt und zu kompliziert zu lesen....irgendwas aus Frankreich von 2001 mit 13,5%

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm wars denn so schlimm gestern?



Nee ich wollt bloß den Jörg net allein durch die Gegend radeln lassen


----------



## Apeman (15. November 2010)

kann man die trails am oko auch nach der liftsperrung befahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2010)

Ja kann man fahren, die Sprünge unten sind aber mit nem fangzaun für'n Winter blockiert


----------



## LB Stefan (16. November 2010)

@ mhm forum funzt irgendwie net gscheit...


----------



## Apeman (16. November 2010)

danke. werde dann mal am we (wenn es nicht in strömen regnet) ne runde wandern+ gehen ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2010)

Apeman schrieb:


> danke. werde dann mal am we (wenn es nicht in strömen regnet) ne runde wandern+ gehen ;-)



Vergiß aber den Snowscooter nicht mit hochzuschieben







Ansonsten ist der Wettertrend sehr positiv

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ mhm forum funzt irgendwie net gscheit...



Gestern abend ging garnix mehr....




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nö, hat doch gepaßt...als Local weiß man ja wie mans sich leichter machen kann
> 
> @Pyro: Die Schrift war so verschnörkelt und zu kompliziert zu lesen....irgendwas aus Frankreich von 2001 mit 13,5%
> 
> G.



Oh, 9 Jahre alt und ne anständige verzinsung... ich schätze mal nen trockener roter...

Bei dem Gedanken muss ich mich auch mal über die Mitbringsel aus PdS hermachen nicht das da noch was über ist wenn ich hoffentlich 2011 wieder hinfahr.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 2 waren vor mir



des muss ich mir jetzt im kalender markieren


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> des muss ich mir jetzt im kalender markieren



Ja des waren der Stefan und ich Wir waren schon fast mit dem Kaffee fertig da sind die erst alle gekommen


@Pyro: Hab mein Weinlager fast ausgetrunken und den 2001er hab ich aus dem Grund genommen weil alle übrigen älter sind


Hmmmh...die haben mir gestern noch ein Kompletset Motorsäge geschickt. Ganz ohne Geld dafür zu verlangen.
Obs fies wäre nichts zu sagen


G.


----------



## franzam (16. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja des waren der Stefan und ich Wir waren schon fast mit dem Kaffee fertig da sind die erst alle gekommen
> 
> 
> Hmmmh...die haben mir gestern noch ein Kompletset Motorsäge geschickt. Ganz ohne Geld dafür zu verlangen.
> ...



Jaja, erst abkürzen um 5km und 1000hm zu sparen und dann angeben.

Was die Säge betrifft: Schick sie zurück und lass Dir "dein Geld" wiedergeben.
-dann kannst Du mir auch mal nen guten Rotwein schenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Pyro: Hab mein Weinlager fast ausgetrunken und den 2001er hab ich aus dem Grund genommen weil alle übrigen älter sind
> 
> 
> Hmmmh...die haben mir gestern noch ein Kompletset Motorsäge geschickt. Ganz ohne Geld dafür zu verlangen.
> ...




Entweder müssen das ganz gute Tropfen sein oder das Zeug ist bereits Essig bzw. hat nur noch nen imaginären Wert.

Aber so ein paar ältere Flaschen hab ich auch. Die Raritäten beschränken sich bei mir aber auf alten Single Malt Whiskey und Cognac. 


Wenn Euch das Wetter nervt hab ich ne halbwegs brauchbare Medizin für kurzweilige gute laune:

Das Original... 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b_BEz_7-kY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Crazy Oktoberfest Drummer[/nomedia]

... ab 1:30 wirds interessant.


und nun die bearbeitete Version....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V_QYhC8TCY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Kapelle Josef Menzl vs. East Clubbers[/nomedia]


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. November 2010)

Der Typ ist doch von nem anderen Stern oder? Das ist unglaublich was der macht....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## franzam (17. November 2010)

Irgendwie wirkt die Physik bei mir ganz anders


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2010)

Ja, ist schon wahnsinn wie echt diese Kompiutersimulationen heutzutage aussehen

Pohh...und der Schnee liegt ja schon bis auf 700m runter und ist sehr rutschig auf Wurzeln

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon wahnsinn wie echt diese Kompiutersimulationen heutzutage aussehen
> 
> Pohh...und der Schnee liegt ja schon bis auf 700m runter und ist sehr rutschig auf Wurzeln
> 
> G.



Mhm wenns na schon weng mehr wär und dauerhaft  

Würd mich fast auf a bissl schneerutschen freuen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm wenns na schon weng mehr wär und dauerhaft
> 
> Würd mich fast auf a bissl schneerutschen freuen



Käse, wir brauchen einen kalten sonnigen schneefreien Winter.....Eis ist egal

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2010)

Mhm nääääää


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm nääääää



Oke, dann lassen wir erst 2m Schnee fallen und dann aber einen kalten, sonnigen und neuschneefreien Winter....besser....pohh dann wird der Schnee auf den Wegen schnell zu Blankeis

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oke, dann lassen wir erst 2m Schnee fallen und dann aber einen kalten, sonnigen und neuschneefreien Winter....besser....pohh dann wird der Schnee auf den Wegen schnell zu Blankeis
> 
> G.



Einverstanden, so mach mers  

Was treibst am WE weng?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Einverstanden, so mach mers
> 
> Was treibst am WE weng?



Aktivitäten noch ungewisser Art....


G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. November 2010)

@eman
vielleicht sollten wir da hin gehen: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,729699,00.html

mit meiner ausbildung dürfte ich sicher ein paar lampen tausche und die könntest dann das licht einschalten. es wäre in wunderbarer landschaft gelegen und die großen sachen sind nicht weit weg. sommer wie winter.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2010)

Na ich glaub es gibt nix langweiligeres  als mit Dingen zu arbeiten die du nie Siehst ...

macht deine jobsuche fortschritte ?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na ich glaub es gibt nix langweiligeres  als mit Dingen zu arbeiten die du nie Siehst ...
> 
> macht deine jobsuche fortschritte ?



Das stimmt nicht Schwerkraft ist auch unsichtbar und dennoch ist es sehr spaßig sich mit dem Rad auf sie zuzuarbeiten

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. November 2010)

na ja, es nimmt immer mehr gestalt an.
da ich ja schon immer ein betriebstechniker war, macht es mir nichts aus, wenn ich nicht sehe, ob was passiert oder nicht. auptsache die grünen lämpchen leuchten.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na ich glaub es gibt nix langweiligeres  als mit Dingen zu arbeiten die du nie Siehst ...
> 
> macht deine jobsuche fortschritte ?



Ja aber Elektrizität sieht man bis zu einer gewissen Spannung auch nicht... die spürt man nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2010)

Japp ... Deshalb arbeite ich mit kAs und kVs um was zu sehen und zu hören . 

Der überraschungseffekt macht's interessant


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht Schwerkraft ist auch unsichtbar und dennoch ist es sehr spaßig sich mit dem Rad auf sie zuzuarbeiten
> 
> G.


 
japp ... das is nen argument ... ohne die gravitonen wär wohl langweilig


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2010)

Ja und ich hoffe das die Akkus von den ersten Gravitonenunterdrückern nicht zu schwer sind....damit mans gut im Camelback verstauen kann wenn man oben ist

G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. November 2010)

zum thema gravitationshobby: [ame="http://vimeo.com/15479617"]Jeb Corliss wing-suit demo on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2010)

Hmm ... Sicher ne sehr geile Sache 

So und dieses We werd ich die gravitonen nutzen, in die annähernde richtung aber ohne Räder 

@Jörg ... Du Brauchst nur ne Handvoll antigravitonen im Rucksack dann geht das schon


----------



## speedy_j (19. November 2010)

mach dich nicht kaputt zum saisonstart! viel dürfte aber noch nicht runter gekommen sein oder?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2010)

Ne ... Gletscher halt ... Solange es die noch gibt


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2010)

Plödes Wetter....




G.


----------



## franzam (20. November 2010)

In TIR scheint grad die Sonne


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> In TIR scheint grad die Sonne



Ich hab 300 Watt Pflanzenlicht in Neusorg

Ich glaub ich werd ein wenig zum Schwierigkeitsfahren rausgehen...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. November 2010)

Pflanzenlicht? Für die Plantage im Keller?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Pflanzenlicht? Für die Plantage im Keller?



Hmmh...aus der Sicht, was manchen da für ein Gedanke kommt, habe ich das ganze ja noch garnet gesehen.
Dann sollte man wohl besser nichts über Pflanzenlicht ins I-Net schreiben





Heute war nimmer soviel Wasser am Donau Eschingen...aber dafür hats mich bei großer Geschwindigkeit in diese Nässe überschlagen.
Mußte ja unbeding bergab noch einen Emän machen (treten) und bin mit dem Pedal hängengeblieben.
Pohh...war des deftig...eigentlich müßte ich jetzt tod sein
Hab aber keine Schramme, nur ein verdrehtes Knie vom Hängenbleiben und halt eine komplette Durchnässung (und ein Video mit voll krasser Einschlagstonspur )

Wollte den Luk ins Land erstbefahren. Aber durch die Nässe in Verbindung mit den 50cm Auslauf habs ichs dann doch verschoben

Aber der Premiumblock ist auch immer wieder schön
Ja heute mußte mein Tourenrad wieder etwas leiden






G.


----------



## sepalot (20. November 2010)

oje Jörg, na zum Glück ist des gut gegangen . Bekommen wir das Video mit dem Einschalgston mal zu sehen/ hören ?

War gestern mal übers Seehaus zum Schneeberg und zurück.







Der Weg war ja auch größtenteils ein einziger Bachlauf ...





... oder Matschtümpel - aber man will es ja nicht anders 





Das Stück und der Bereich um den Nußhardt war mir dann doch mal zu hart  zum fahren.










LG


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2010)

Sieht kalt aus

Hab eben versucht mein abgelaufenes Videobearbeitungsprogramm nommal runterzuladen
270MB Umsonstversuch...die wissen das die 30Tagetestversion schonmal benutzt wurde

Mal morgen nach nem anderen suchen

G.


----------



## sepalot (20. November 2010)

waren doch kuschelige 1,5° unten am Seehausparkplatz


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. November 2010)

Ups, was ein paar KM und HM ausmachen können....

Hier ist noch nix weiss und das ist gut so.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2010)

So hier ein kurzes Video von gestern....hab ja heut mit meinem verdrehten Knie Ruhetag...bis heut Abend
(Bei in groß anschauen auf HD gehen)

Aber ohne Sturz Hab dafür aber auch nimmer getreten
Durch den weichen Modder am Anfang kommt man einfach net auf Touren




G.


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2010)

interessante hebetechnik!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2010)

Hab ich vom Mc Geifer 
Mein Spanngurt war leider schon um den Baum gewickelt um die Kamera drann festzuzurren.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (21. November 2010)

alter jörg du bist der hammer


----------



## S*P*J (21. November 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> alter jörg du bist der hammer



stimmt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. November 2010)

!!! der jörg halt! spitze!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2010)

Rotwerd...

G.


----------



## sepalot (21. November 2010)

net schlecht Jörg, net schlecht 

war heute mal an der Kössaine. War aber heute total im Ar..., als ich oben angekommen bin und bin dann nur den Expressway für Speedjunks am Pfalzbrunnen runter . Da hät das Fritzz doch fast ein Hanzz (das hochgeschoben wurde) zerschossen 





Grüße!


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> Da hät das Fritzz doch fast ein Hanzz (das
> Grüße!



klingt nach andi oder peter ... blonder kurzhaariger bub mit wohlstandsbauch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (21. November 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> klingt nach andi oder peter ... blonder kurzhaariger bub mit wohlstandsbauch?


 
nööööö - dunkelhaariger bub und schmal - so wie ich vielleicht - mitte 20


----------



## speedy_j (21. November 2010)

ach so, dann wars jemand anderes.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2010)

Der Andi würd doch da net hochschieben ... 

Im stubai warn nen haufen freeheeler unterwegs ... Ich glaub das muss ich mal probieren 

So und morgen geht's zu den Preußen nach OSTberlin *


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2010)

Freeheeler...meinst du dieses schwule Bergablanglauf



> Der Andi würd doch da net hochschieben



Genau....und ich hab kein Hanzzzz


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2010)




----------



## LB Stefan (22. November 2010)

mhm ich bin mir grad unsicher ob man jeden "trend" mitmachen muss...


----------



## LB Stefan (22. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So und morgen geht's zu den Preußen nach OSTberlin *



Lass dich net wegsprengen


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm ich bin mir grad unsicher ob man jeden "trend" mitmachen muss...



Japp ... Muss man 

Fürs skifahrn bin ich zu blöd ... Also mal was anderes probieren 

Fahrn grad an weiden vorbei ... 

In Berlin bin glaub ich eher ich das sprengkommando


----------



## speedy_j (22. November 2010)

na dann mach mal die haupstadt duster, das hast ja schon in rgb geübt. dann findet der taliban den weg nicht mehr...


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2010)

Ich tu mein bestes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2010)

Und ... Schneits daheim ? 

Da hab ich mir mal wieder super Wetter ausgesucht für nen Versuch an der frischen Luft


----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2010)

Ja alles weiß 

Und bei dir??


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2010)

Arrgg, überall diese weiße Pampe

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2010)

nix Pampe... Schöner Powder


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2010)

Pampe

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pampe
> 
> G.



 Nix mehr Lust auf Ski fahren oder wie?? 

Du kannst ja deine neue Säge auch zum sägen für Skitrails verwenden


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nix mehr Lust auf Ski fahren oder wie??
> 
> Du kannst ja deine neue Säge auch zum sägen für Skitrails verwenden



Nein, Elektroartikel funktionieren nicht bei regen und bedingt schneefallr
Hast du Urlaub oder gerade nichts zu tun in der Arbeit...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. November 2010)

Schon was zu tun aber keine Motivation grad und Chef is a keiner da... Zum Glück 

Mhm und du? Spät oder wie??


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Schon was zu tun aber keine Motivation grad und Chef is a keiner da... Zum Glück
> 
> Mhm und du? Spät oder wie??



Nein, garnet. Vielleicht schau ich mal heut auf den Oko rauf

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nein, garnet. Vielleicht schau ich mal heut auf den Oko rauf
> 
> G.



mach ruhig, die webcam verspricht grandiose aussicht und angenhmes umgebungsklima.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mach ruhig, die webcam verspricht grandiose aussicht und angenhmes umgebungsklima.



Die Wäbcäm verstärken den Nebeleffekt immer ums vielfache und gerade wegen dem Umgebungsklima hoffe ich ja auf keinen schmodder
Außerdem muß ich ja meine neuen Winterfahrradhandschuhe testen

G.


----------



## franzam (23. November 2010)

Weichei! bei minus 3 brauchts noch keine Winterhandschuhe!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2010)

Ich hab's geschafft ... So nen brutales stromerdbeben mit interessanten lichteffekten haben ich noch nie erlebt ... Und das beruhigende dran ist -> ich war's net  also kann ich mich an den Special Effects erfreuen


----------



## franzam (23. November 2010)

Hast du Regensburg geerdet?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Weichei! bei minus 3 brauchts noch keine Winterhandschuhe!



Ich hab natürlich vorher Eiswürfel in die Fingereinschubröhren gesteckt
Er hat wohl Berlin geerdet

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich hab's geschafft ... So nen brutales stromerdbeben mit interessanten lichteffekten haben ich noch nie erlebt ... Und das beruhigende dran ist -> ich war's net  also kann ich mich an den Special Effects erfreuen



welche stadtteile wurden abgeschalten? 
das du da keine mitschuld hast, nehme ich dir nicht ab.


----------



## franzam (23. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich vorher Eiswürfel in die Fingereinschubröhren gesteckt
> ...
> G.


 Ahhjaa, das erklärts natürlich..

..Berlin geerdet? nicht schade drum


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2010)

@Stefan: Jetzt könnten wir wieder eine Nachtskifahrt vom Oko starten...fallst du dich noch an den letzten Aufstieg 2007 erinnerst

2008 war der Wintereinbruch exakt am gleichen Tag
Aber zum Gölück ist immer alles nommal komplett verschwunden

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. November 2010)

@ jörgo, was du alles weißt bzw. zeit hast nachzugucken... 

ja könnt ma eigentlich mal nochmal machen  aber ich glaub ich hab diese anstrengung verdrängt weil ich jetzt grad ja gesagt hab.

@ franzam supi  schick mir doch mal deine Adresse und Tel per PM dann kann ich dich mal kontktieren


----------



## sungirl (24. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 2008 war der Wintereinbruch exakt am gleichen Tag



Nee, stimmt nicht,
2008 hatte ich am 21.11. frühmorgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit 5 cm Schnee auf meinem Hausberg (560m hoch) 

Am WE mit Spikereifen ins Fichtelgebirge


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2010)

Hmm ... Will wer mit Schneerutschen ... Schnee is gut zur Zeit und keiner unterwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2010)

sungirl schrieb:


> Nee, stimmt nicht,
> 2008 hatte ich am 21.11. frühmorgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit 5 cm Schnee auf meinem Hausberg (560m hoch)
> 
> Am WE mit Spikereifen ins Fichtelgebirge



Hmmh...ich hab hier den 22.11.2008 in Neusorg als richtigen Schneetag.
Aber ich geh mal davon aus das du recht hast und es schon einen Tag vorher angefangen hat

Morgen war letztes Jahr supersonnig und schneefrei

Wenn die Wetterlage wirklich so wird wie sie angesagt ist, mit den tagelangen Minusgraden, könnten schon Spikebedingungen in 3-4 Tagen entstehen.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Will wer mit Schneerutschen ... Schnee is gut zur Zeit und keiner unterwegs



wo willst hin? hab mir gestern ein neues powderboard zugelegt, dass soll die waffe im tiefschnee sein.


----------



## franzam (25. November 2010)

Hi Sungirl, Du lebst noch? 
 Lange nichts von Dir gehört!

@ speedy: 10 cm is auch im Fichtelgebirge noch kein Tiefschnee


----------



## Stylo77 (25. November 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> @ speedy: 10 cm is auch im Fichtelgebirge noch kein Tiefschnee



im osten war man mit viel weniger zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (25. November 2010)

@ eman würd schon gerne a mal mit! Aber des WE ist devinitiv noch schlecht weil ich am WE meine ganze Zählerkasten daheim rausrupfen und neu machen muss.


----------



## speedy_j (25. November 2010)

damit ich im fichtelgebirge mal zum snowboarden gehe, müssen die alpen schon untergegangen sein.

@eman
samstag wäre erste tour im allgäu. bin noch am überlegen ob ich fahre, da alles schon wieder zeitlich viel zu eng ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2010)

Soderla zurück vom Oko.
Lohnt sich zur Zeit net hochzufahren
Raufwärts geht fast top, also alles platt, aber fast schon  recht glatt.
Runterwärts auch nur Forstautobahn möglich
Durch den Schnee abseits ist null Durchkommen
Aber zumindest sind die Laufflächen von den Reifen mal sauber.











G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. November 2010)

@ jörgo freitag abend hätt i weng zeit zum skilaufen


----------



## LB Stefan (25. November 2010)

mhm hat ja schon schön viel schnee 

Nette Bilder aber so a dreckiges Bike im Schnee sieht immer irgendwie komisch aus... Früher hat deins immer geglänzt...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm hat ja schon schön viel schnee
> 
> Nette Bilder aber so a dreckiges Bike im Schnee sieht immer irgendwie komisch aus... Früher hat deins immer geglänzt...



Was tuste denn mit Abend meinen. Bin Freitag nämlich klättan!!!

Diese Rad hab ich seit ich es besitze noch nicht gewaschen.
Aber die letzten 4 Fahrten damit waren schon extrem....spritzig
Werd heut aber mal die bröselnde Kruste mit dem Staubsauger absauen...will nämlich mal die Laufräder rausbastelln.

G:


----------



## LB Stefan (25. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was tuste denn mit Abend meinen. Bin Freitag nämlich klättan!!!
> 
> 
> G:




Ja naj aso ab 6e??? Muss dann heut mal meine Lampe checken


----------



## LB Stefan (25. November 2010)

Mhm brauch hier ausserdem mal nen Abstimmungstool...

Rase Black Mamba oder doch die Rockshox ??


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm brauch hier ausserdem mal nen Abstimmungstool...
> 
> Rase Black Mamba oder doch die Rockshox ??



Die Rase geht glaub ich gerade net zu bestellen aus USAnien....und die RS hat glaub ich gerade schon wieder Lieferstop für Deutschland wegen Qualitätsproblemen

Freitag wird wohl etwas knapppp

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Rase Black Mamba oder doch die Rockshox ??



Bei den MTB News kommt glaub ich demnächst ein Vergleichsdingsbums von so Zeug.
Da wird wohl das neueste drinnenstehen

Die Reverb gäbs halt extra für dich in 420mm

G.


----------



## sepalot (25. November 2010)

schöne Bildla vom Kopf 

ich glaub da werd ich mal am WE ein Ründchen drehen


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> damit ich im fichtelgebirge mal zum snowboarden gehe, müssen die alpen schon untergegangen sein.
> 
> @eman
> samstag wäre erste tour im allgäu. bin noch am überlegen ob ich fahre, da alles schon wieder zeitlich viel zu eng ist.



Tour ... Das heißt hochlaufen ?

 @Stefan ... Strom vom Dach wird bei dem Wetter eh Net kommen


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm brauch hier ausserdem mal nen Abstimmungstool...
> 
> Rase Black Mamba oder doch die Rockshox ??



Bei rs würd ich mindestens ein Jahr warten ... Bis die das Ding im griff haben ...


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2010)

Oh mei ... Wieder was gefunden 

Skinbrille mit GPS und Projektion in der Brille ... Langsam wird krank ... Aber haben muss 

http://www.funsports.de/artikel_id_...ranscend-von-Zealoptics-mit-GPS---TR1SPP.html


----------



## teatimetom (25. November 2010)

*ein wahres schnäppchen ich bestell gleich zwoar*

bist wochenende in regensburg mr. eman ? bock auf ne toouuur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2010)

Ne ... will in den Schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2010)

Coole Brille...da nehm ich auch gleich 2 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (25. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Tour ... Das heißt hochlaufen ?



richtig, würde aber erst mal morgen abwarten, wieviel es runter haut. wo willst du denn nun hin?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Tour ... Das heißt hochlaufen ?
> 
> @Stefan ... Strom vom Dach wird bei dem Wetter eh Net kommen



Nee des net, aber irgendwann muss ichg des ding ja fertig machen und am Samstag ists halt soweit...


----------



## LB Stefan (25. November 2010)

Zur Sattelstütze... Ja die R BM ist wohl vergriffen aber soll bald wieder welche geben.

Zur RS ja die 420mm sind scho interessant... Mhmn alles kakadu irgendwie...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. November 2010)

Jetzt darfs bei uns auch schneien - hab nun Winterreifen aufm Transporter.

Man möchte es nicht für möglich halten aber es hat nur 3,5 Wochen gedauert um noch Markenreifen + Stahlfelgen (allerdings nicht die Standartgröße sondern eine Nummer größer und mehr Traglast) zu bekommen und das zu Preisen da wird einem schlecht.

Wer ne Geschäftsidee sucht... Reifenwerk für Transporterreifen - absolute Rarität derzeit in ganz Deutschland!


----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> richtig, würde aber erst mal morgen abwarten, wieviel es runter haut. wo willst du denn nun hin?



Obergurgl ... Da war's letzte Woche schön ruhig  ... Am Stubaier Gletscher hätt ich kotzen können ... Volles chaos... Wenn man als radlfahrer die Sommerruhe am Lift gewohnt is, dann bekommt man schon nen Schock.

Muss auch mal schauen ob es telemarkschnupperkurse mit materiel gibt... Da will ich net gleich alles kaufen um zu sehen das es sch... Ist 

@Pyro ... Jedes Jahr das gleiche mit den reifen, wenn der Winter voll überraschend für alle kommt . Verknappung des Angebots steigert den Preis ... Traurig aber so ists halt wenn jeder erst reifen kauft wenn's eigentlich Zu spät ist ...


----------



## speedy_j (26. November 2010)

im kaunertal soll es auch noch recht angenehm zugehen. ich weiss aber nach wie vor nicht, wie ich alles machen soll. telemark kannst auch beim simon probieren, material wäre vorhanden. ich weiss nur noch nicht, ab wann die lifte im allgäu laufen.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2010)

@Pyro: Das Problem mit dem Liefern und der hohe Preis kommt nur von der plöden Traglast wegen der möglichen Zuladung
Beim Kangoo hatte ich damals ein ABE für die Winterreifen mit weniger Traglast und schon kosten die gleichen Reifen nur noch die Hälfte

Wir haben mitlerweile Hochwinter hier

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> im kaunertal soll es auch noch recht angenehm zugehen. ich weiss aber nach wie vor nicht, wie ich alles machen soll. telemark kannst auch beim simon probieren, material wäre vorhanden. ich weiss nur noch nicht, ab wann die lifte im allgäu laufen.


 
also dann nimm dir zeit  ... kaunertal ... wetter soll schön werden am samstag .

der simon is nen telemarker? hab ich ganz vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (26. November 2010)

bei der tour warst du sogar dabei:





wir telefonieren heut nachmittag mal.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2010)

Da hattet ihr ja fast soviel Ausblick wie ich vorhin





Aber eine noch gänzlich unbenutzte Abfahrtspiste hatte ich auch
Hab sogar Homoslalom gefahren






G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2010)

Args ... Da müsst ich ja fast heimkommen


----------



## heifisch (26. November 2010)

Was, sehe ich das richtig. Die Lifte laufen schon im Winterbetrieb im Fichtelgebirge?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Was, sehe ich das richtig. Die Lifte laufen schon im Winterbetrieb im Fichtelgebirge?



Nein noch nicht...ich habe Pelze für meine Ski

G.


----------



## heifisch (26. November 2010)

selbst ist der lift 


die pisten sind ja schon präpariert, müsste also eigentlich bald los gehen..


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2010)

Sie beschneien zumindest schon eifrig...was mir ein gefrorenes Gesicht bis unten eingebracht hat
Sie haben halt jetzt erstmal für eine Grundlage alles ein wenig kompremiert. Wird aber denke ich schon noch ein paar Tage dauern.
Wer weiß....ich glaube noch nicht an eine weiße Weihnacht

Aber wennst Langlaufen willst...ist schon frisch gespurt.
Ob man beim Langlaufen so einen Propellarrucksack tragen darf


G.


----------



## heifisch (26. November 2010)

solange es nen weißes silvester gibt, ist alles ok

bin eher für abfahrt
oder raketen hinten dran, müsste auch abgehen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. November 2010)

@ eman: Mitte/Ende Oktober ist eigendlich nicht zu spät um nach Winterreifen zu sehen. So war ich es zumindest vom PKW her gewohnt und dieses Jahr wars ja auch noch sehr mild.

Aber jetzt mit den Leicht-LKW oder Transporterreifen das ist halt Neuland für mich.


@ Jörg: Tragfähigkeitsindex hab ich nun 112 = 1120 Kg je Reifen. 107 = 975 Kg ist das mindeste was ich haben muss. Weniger Tragfähigkeit mach ich lieber nicht da der Tag kommt wo ich überladen bin. 1400 Kg Nutzlast ist gleich weg.


Bei uns hat es heute die Landschaft ganz leicht überzuckert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (27. November 2010)

Super Winterwetter, mit meist Sonne am Ochsenkopf 






Runter ging's halt leider nur auf der Forststraße. Dafür mich immer wieder schön links und mal rechts vom Hinterrad fast überholen lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Vor diesem Foto auch mal wirklich überholen lassen - und scho liegt man zu seinen eigenen Füßen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​





Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2010)

Waren bestimmt Finger- und Gesichteinfriertemperaturen!!!

G.


----------



## sepalot (27. November 2010)

ging eigentlich bei -4 unten in Fleckl. Oben wirds denk ich -7 gehabt haben. Also schön kuschelig warm . Und ich bin nicht durch die Schneekanonen gefahren  - nur mal angeguckt  - steh nicht so auf ICE-FACE


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2010)

Ja, durch diese Schneekanonen mußte ich ja gestern rutschen...da bekommt man wirklich Gesichtsstarre

G.


----------



## sepalot (27. November 2010)

da darf man dann das Lächeln net vergessen - net dass ma mit ner komischen Visage in der Zivilisation auftaucht


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. November 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> Und ich bin nicht durch die Schneekanonen gefahren  - nur mal angeguckt  - steh nicht so auf ICE-FACE



Jetzt weiss ich auch warums bei Euch so weiss is... Ihr bscheissts ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (28. November 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch warums bei Euch so weiss is... Ihr bscheissts ja



Jepp, 

Überall...


----------



## sungirl (28. November 2010)

Jetzt weiss ich, wer da am Samstag vor mir zum Oko hochgeeiert ist )
Und mir dann auf dem oberen Drittel entgegenkam.

Ich hatte keine Probleme beim Bergabdüsen: funkelnagelneue Spikereifen


----------



## sepalot (28. November 2010)

sungirl schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich, wer da am Samstag vor mir zum Oko hochgeeiert ist )
> Und mir dann auf dem oberen Drittel entgegenkam.
> 
> Ich hatte keine Probleme beim Bergabdüsen: funkelnagelneue Spikereifen


 
hatte auch kein Problem - war ja mit Absicht (Hinterradbremse ziehen und schlittern). "Wer mit dem Feuer spielt, ..."  . Nur beim einen Mal war die Bremse zu lange zu


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2010)

Echte Berge .... 






Was langsam erschreckend is -> in den EXIF Daten stehen die Koordinaten ....


----------



## LB Stefan (28. November 2010)

Welche Koordinaten stehen wo???


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Welche Koordinaten stehen wo???



Na die 4 Punktkoordinaten stehen in den EXIF Daten.


G.


----------



## speedy_j (28. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was langsam erschreckend is -> in den EXIF Daten stehen die Koordinaten ....



wenn man unbedingt ein stasi-telefon braucht.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Welche Koordinaten stehen wo???



Oh mei ... Du rückständiger  sogar der jörg hat's gewusst


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. November 2010)

Bezüglich Koordinaten habe ich auch ganz schön dumm geguckt als der Martin ein Foto von ner Tour mit seinem Iphone gemacht hat, ich habs hier hochgeladen und dann kommt da ne Google Karte wo der Standort haargenau markiert ist. 

Soviel zum Thema Datenschutz... gibt schon Fälle von stolzen Motocrossern die Ihr neues Bike in der Garage fotografiert haben, im Forum präsentierten und ne Woche später den Diebstahl verkündeten. Warum das so war bleibt ungewiss aber ein Forum und die neue Technik wird sicher nicht nur von anständigen Leuten benutzt... siehe auch F uckbook mit Urlaubseinträgen wann wer im Urlaub ist und das Haus leer steht.



Bezüglich Schnee habt Ihr wohl eine Kanone richtung Regensburg ausgerichtet... 
Vielleicht mach ich morgen ne kleine Schneetour.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh mei ... Du rückständiger  sogar der jörg hat's gewusst



Der hats doch auch nur gegoogelt 

Ich hab net gesehen dass des Bild bei dir im Profil auch ist. Weil bei deinem Beitrag sah ich net dass da Koordinaten dabei wären... 

Ja scha schlimm was alles gibt mittlerweile... 
Hast n neuen foto oder hast dein iPad dabei gehabt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2010)

So erste Spikefahrt hinter uns gebracht
Konnte den Stefanslooser im Bikebattlematch durch mein überlegenes Fahrkönnen sogar 10:7 besiegen

So, und jetzt kann der schnee wieder schmelzen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja scha schlimm was alles gibt mittlerweile...
> Hast n neuen foto oder hast dein iPad dabei gehabt??




Steht doch alles in EXIF Daten 

Geschneit hat es leider sogar in Rgbg fast zuviel ... Glaub Net das das noch gut geht im Wald ...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Steht doch alles in EXIF Daten


----------



## LB Stefan (29. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So erste Spikefahrt hinter uns gebracht
> Konnte den Stefanslooser im Bikebattlematch durch mein überlegenes Fahrkönnen sogar 10:7 besiegen
> 
> So, und jetzt kann der schnee wieder schmelzen
> ...



Wol´lt dich nur gewinnen lassen damits mich mal wieder mit nimmst


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wol´lt dich nur gewinnen lassen damits mich mal wieder mit nimmst



Das ist gelogen:bla:.....habs nachgelesen...steht nämlich alles in den EXIF Dateien

G.


----------



## sepalot (29. November 2010)

wasn da los? da geht ja nix mehr 

www.fichtelride.de


----------



## heifisch (29. November 2010)

So sicher nicht. 

Aber so auch nicht viel mehr, nicht mehr ganz aktuelle die Seite möchte man meinen..
http://www.fichtlride.de/


----------



## sepalot (29. November 2010)

gut, hab nix gesagt


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2010)

Die fichtlrideseite darf gern wer weitermachen ... Mich persönlich interessiert die Sache nur noch am Rande, da jetz zu weit von der Sache weg bin und geisskopf / spicak näher sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (30. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Die fichtlrideseite darf gern wer weitermachen ... Mich persönlich interessiert die Sache nur noch am Rande, da jetz *zu weit von der Sache weg* bin und geisskopf / spicak näher sind



Ja leider 

Wirst noch zu nem richtigen Regensburger...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja leider
> 
> Wirst noch zu nem richtigen Regensburger...



Nein dazu war er zu lange in der mitterteicher Hinterweltumgebung. 
Sowas liese sich nur durch eine Operation offene Gehirn beseitigen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2010)

@Eman: Ich hab halt Zeit viel zu lesen....und schon einen dieser optisch....ähhm....polarisierenden Poc Tourenhelme bestellt
Der kann auch alles besser

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2010)

So ... Steh grad am okopf  net sehr gemütlich hier ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So ... Steh grad am okopf  net sehr gemütlich hier ...



Kann dich nicht sehen..ist alles nur schwarz auf den Wäbcäms
Und falls es dich interessiert...es ist gerade -7.31°C da oben

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So ... Steh grad am okopf  net sehr gemütlich hier ...



Wieso bist du im Lande??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wieso bist du im Lande??



Wollt einfach mal in den Schnee  um wieder zu wissen wie anstrengend das eigentlich is mit schweren Ski den Berg hoch zu laufen 

Hab heut nen Tag Urlaub


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja leider
> 
> Wirst noch zu nem richtigen Regensburger...



Ne werd ich net ... Aber zurück auch net  ... Wenn überhaupt, dann noch weiter runter

@Jörg ... Dieser poc helm ... Orange weiß is schon extrem  aber nen neuen Helm brauch ich schon mal wieder


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ne werd ich net ... Aber zurück auch net  ... Wenn überhaupt, dann noch weiter runter
> 
> @Jörg ... Dieser poc *helm* ... *Orange* weiß is schon extrem  aber nen neuen Helm brauch ich schon mal wieder



Helm, orange....   Wo?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495983


Und wo wir grad bei poc sind ... Neuer Winterhelm 
http://www.xspo.de/store/images/quellbilder/produkte/10_receptor-bug-tj_black.jpg

Poc polarisiert ähnlich wie liteville  ... Also bestell ich mal beides *gg*


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Dezember 2010)

Wow... mehr sag ich jetzt mal net dazu


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2010)

Oh, mei....



G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Dezember 2010)

der eman wird wohl dann bald auch ein liteville haben. passt dann zu apple, poc & co. und bald darauf redet er nicht mehr mit uns, weil wir so gewöhnlich sind.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Dezember 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der eman wird wohl dann bald auch ein liteville haben. passt dann zu apple, poc & co. und bald darauf redet er nicht mehr mit uns, weil wir so gewöhnlich sind.


----------



## franzam (1. Dezember 2010)

mmh, ich hab aber ein LV


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt schreiben wir alle nix mehr und gut ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> mmh, ich hab aber ein LV



Du traust dich aber nie damit zu fahren

@Speedy: Wir sind ja eh Rohlofffahrer und deswegen absonderlich, deswegen wird er auch weiterhin mit uns reden


Pohh, das nenn ich mal einen 2ten Wintereinbruch. Komme gerade aus WUN "hergedüst". Das wird wohl eine lange Nacht für manch Lastwagenfahrer da draußen werden.
Und am Zinsterhügel sollen auch schon 4 Stück davon quer stehen....da muß ich dann drüber


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Jetzt schreiben wir am alle nix mehr und gut ist ....



Der Satzbau gibt mir Rätsel auf???


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2010)

Das am gehört weg, dann ist's besser


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt lag ich doch falsch...ich hab mir nämlich ein "besten" dazugedacht

G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Dezember 2010)

@eman
schreib mir lieber ne pm.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir "rheiligen" dazugedacht


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Dezember 2010)

@ franzam, des mopped ist angekommen, viele dank schonmal


----------



## franzam (1. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du traust dich aber nie damit zu fahren
> 
> G.



Ja, is ja auch ein Bike nur zum posen 

@ Stefan: Viel Spass beim Mopedzusammenbauen, falls irgendwas nicht auf anhieb passt, Du hast sicher Zugang zu ner Drehbank
Außerdem siehts so aus als ob der Winter noch länger dauert


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Dezember 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Ja, is ja auch ein Bike nur zum posen
> 
> @ Stefan: Viel Spass beim Mopedzusammenbauen, falls irgendwas nicht auf anhieb passt, Du hast sicher Zugang zu ner Drehbank
> Außerdem siehts so aus als ob der Winter noch länger dauert



Ich hab ne große Flex für alle Fälle 

Tolles Schneeräumersmilie !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. Dezember 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17304083"]Bavarian Snow Trails on Vimeo[/ame]

hmm-"normal downhill tires", hmm-"fastest mountain trail riding"-des kömma toppen, oder?
zeit hier die zelte abzubrechen...!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Dezember 2010)

Seitdem es bei uns hier auch so viel schneit denke ich öfter an Snow DH. Aber der Schnee ist zu pulverig - lässt sich kaum komprimieren und das ist schlecht zum biken auf der Piste.


Das Video ... wo ist das?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Bavarian Snow Trails on Vimeo
> 
> hmm-"normal downhill tires", hmm-"fastest mountain trail riding"-des kömma toppen, oder?
> zeit hier die zelte abzubrechen...!



Gur gemacht das vid ... Aber viel gefahrn sind die sicher Net  die plagerei sieht man net


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man dem Link am Ende des Vids folgt bekommt man noch nen Text:

Filmed at the end of November 2010 somewhere in Bavaria. Riders are Max Schumann and Maxi Dickerhoff. Snow cover was about 50 or 60cm. With hikers trampling down the snow and making a trail then some good riding is still possible. Took us 2hrs of pushing and carrying to get to the trail head but, once again, the up hill grunt was well worth it. Considering these guys were running with normal downhill tyres (without spikes) then this is some of the fastest mountain trail snow riding I have seen. Some sections of the trail are pretty exposed too, kiss your ass good bye if you **** up.


Also 2 Stunden raufschieben.... und vermutlich 10 Minuten Abfahrt. Ich find sowas trotzdem OK.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. Dezember 2010)

jaja-des vid is scho guad. owa des muss a weg sei, wo vül leut genga. am richtigen fleck die kamera hingstellt und mir stenga mit unsere fichtlmountains in nix nach


----------



## teatimetom (2. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Seitdem es bei uns hier auch so viel schneit denke ich öfter an Snow DH. Aber der Schnee ist zu pulverig - lässt sich kaum komprimieren und das ist schlecht zum biken auf der Piste.
> 
> 
> Das Video ... wo ist das?



ned schlecht , sondern fast unfahrbar. ich denke momentan ist es schlechter wie lezten frühling als wir waren.
muss kälter sein und weniger schneien, dann besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (2. Dezember 2010)

noch kälter? wir hatten heute (im flachland) -10°, da müsste es eigentlich auf dem Berg kalt genug gewesen sein


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ned schlecht , sondern fast unfahrbar. ich denke momentan ist es schlechter wie lezten frühling als wir waren.
> muss kälter sein und weniger schneien, dann besser.



Es muss reinregnen und dann erst eiskalt werden ... Der Pulverschnee jetzt wird Net fest ...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Dezember 2010)

Generell lässt sich Naturschnee nicht so gut verdichten wie Kunstschnee. Die Verhältnisse für uns Biker auf der Skipiste sind also am besten wenn einige cm Kunstschnee liegen und die Temperaturen bei - 10 Grad liegen.


Die besten Streckenverhältnisse hatte ich einmal im Chiemgau bei Kunstschnee und - 22 Grad. Das war aber für die Finger nicht mehr schön und so manche Sperrklinke des Freilaufs quittierte den Dienst. Da mussten einige die HR Nabe an der Liftstation wieder auftauen lassen ehe es weiterging.


Aber schade... zumindest hier für die Region sind ab Montag wieder Plusgrade gemeldet und das wars dann evtl. mit der weissen Pracht.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Es muss reinregnen und dann erst eiskalt werden ... Der Pulverschnee jetzt wird Net fest ...



Dann ist die oberste Kruste gefrohren, bricht durch und unten ists pulvrig.


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2010)

Kommt drauf an wieviel es regnet


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2010)

Naja ich würd sagen wenns genau richtig regnet und genau richtig viel schnee hat und genau die richtige Temperatur ist, dann sind perfekte Bedingungen.


----------



## speedy_j (3. Dezember 2010)

ein kluger stefan


----------



## heifisch (3. Dezember 2010)

interessant zu wissen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja ich würd sagen wenns genau richtig regnet und genau richtig viel schnee hat und genau die richtige Temperatur ist, dann sind perfekte Bedingungen.



Also übersetzt heißt das dann kein Regen, kein Schnee und 20°C Umgebungstemperatur.....oder 23,5°C bei leichter Brise aus dem Meraner Raum

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2010)

@Speedypopeedy: Hattest du schon mal die original Rohloffausfallendenachsplatte (die mit dem kleinen 4kantklotz) an einen deiner Räder verbaut????
Falls ja, dann kannst du mir bestimmt sagen ob man die kerzengerade nach unten Richtung Schaltbox schrauben kann ohne das was angeht????


@Popefan: was macht denn deine Messerschmidt???


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2010)

Liegt noch in da schachtl... Bin noch net dazu gekommen...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2010)

Oh... Der vielbeschäftigte Stefan


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Dezember 2010)

Mhm ich weiß a Net was los ist. Ich komm zu nix mehr.  nur noch orbeitn


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm ich weiß a Net was los ist. Ich komm zu nix mehr.  nur noch orbeitn



Herzlich Willkommen Kollege! Bist Du auch selbständig und arbeitest selbst und ständig?


Meine Wochenenden sind derzeit wahnsinnig, kaum schlaf... Kissen liegt schon neben dem Mischpult und ich hoffe das ich jetzt dann bei EOFT nicht einschlafe. Wenn doch dann hab ich das ganze um 18 Uhr nochmal. 
Die Trailer sind vielversprechend, bin gespannt wie der ganze Film ist...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Meine Wochenenden sind derzeit wahnsinnig, kaum schlaf... Kissen liegt schon neben dem Mischpult und ich hoffe das ich jetzt dann bei EOFT nicht einschlafe. Wenn doch dann hab ich das ganze um 18 Uhr nochmal.
> Die Trailer sind vielversprechend, bin gespannt wie der ganze Film ist...



hmm-ich bin gestern extra nach münchen gegondelt, um mir des ding anzuschaun...ich glaub ich find diese art von kajakfahrern ab jetzt genauso schwul wie eisbach-surfer...und ich will ne granate


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Dezember 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-ich bin gestern extra nach münchen gegondelt, um mir des ding anzuschaun...ich glaub ich find diese art von kajakfahrern ab jetzt genauso schwul wie eisbach-surfer...und ich will ne granate



Hättest was gesagt hättest Dir nen Weg sparen können... sind schon beeindruckende Filme. Gerade läuft der Free Solo ... 600m hoch zu klettern ohne Seil und dann in der Wand in ein mentales Loch zu fallen.... 

Granate... Der Typ sagt die hat er bei Ebay ersteigert... ich find nix bei Ebay... aber ich bin ja Pyrotechniker, also trotzdem kein Problem  
Den Skifilm find ich zu kurz und auch nicht so gut.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-ich bin gestern extra nach münchen gegondelt, um mir des ding anzuschaun...ich glaub ich find diese art von kajakfahrern ab jetzt genauso schwul wie eisbach-surfer...und ich will ne granate



Ich fand eoft dieses Jahr Net wirklich übergut ...

Das hatt ich damals dazu geschrieben ..

Der Schluss war Mist ... Ja

Follow me hatt ich schon gesehen ... Da hat's so richtig geflasht ... Die kameratechnik hat mittlerweile nen krasses niveau erreicht ... 

Kajak und freesolo war geil
Die einsame Insel einfach was anderes und deshalb schön
Das mit dem drachenflieger über den Wolken is nen Traum

Und die Beschreibung des FLOWs beim rückblick unterschreib ich... Haut immer mal wieder hin  mittlerweile sogar beim skifahrn*

.... Negatives ->*

Ski war grosser Mist
Freefall im Wasser unbeschreibliche *******
Huberboam naja ...

Aber gesamt hat's doch gepasst


----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2010)

bist auch wieder daheim ode stehst grad im stau? war es bei dir auch so ein krampft mit den anderen autofahrern, wegen dem bissel schnee?

mmmhhhh. die hand. ich weiss nicht so richtig....


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2010)

Ne war alles kein prob .... Hat aber erst so 40 km vor Regensburg nennenswert Schnee auf der strasse gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2010)

da hattest du es gut, bei mir war kurz nach memmingen schon angsttempo angesagt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. Dezember 2010)

Tja... mein Abenteuer "Straßenverkehr" beginnt in ca. 45 Minuten und hier in Ingolstadt schneit es wie verrückt.


EOFT... 

Kajak, klettern (allen voran Free Solo) und biken war sehr beeindruckend und meine Tops.
Drachenfliegen... einmalig schöne beeindruckende Wolkenbilder aber sonst?
300 Tage Insel... schön und witzig gemacht mit Postkartenmotiven
Freeskiing... zu kurz und irgendwie wenig ansprechend
Freediving... absolut keine Ahnung damit, da fehlen wichtige Infos z.B. wie tief ist der eigendlich getaucht ???


----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2010)

@jörg
die achsplatte liegt auf höhe von ausfallende, da ist dann genug platz zwischen dieser und der schaltbox.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> die achsplatte liegt auf höhe von ausfallende, da ist dann genug platz zwischen dieser und der schaltbox.



Aha..gut...Danke

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen Kollege! Bist Du auch selbständig und arbeitest selbst und ständig?
> 
> 
> Meine Wochenenden sind derzeit wahnsinnig, kaum schlaf... Kissen liegt schon neben dem Mischpult und ich hoffe das ich jetzt dann bei EOFT nicht einschlafe. Wenn doch dann hab ich das ganze um 18 Uhr nochmal.
> Die Trailer sind vielversprechend, bin gespannt wie der ganze Film ist...



Nee Selbstständig bin ich nicht aber irgendwie zu viele Projekte + Privatprojekte 

Aber kommt Winter, kommt Ruhe 

Mhm wie isn Schneelage in den Alpen, mich tät so n Kurztripp übers WE irgendwie reizen...


----------



## speedy_j (6. Dezember 2010)

nordalpen sind noch nicht so berauschend, jedenfalls im freien gelände. auf den pisten könnte es schon besser sein, allerdings soll es die woche bis auf 1800m hoch regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Dezember 2010)

hmm-das mädel, das in meinen armen gelegn ist, hat gsagt, dass bei "follow me" mein herz zu rasen angefangen hat    also wars wohl guad! aber des war doch niad der ganze film 
und der free-solo typ und der insel-mensch waren ziemlich authentisch. echt beneidenswert.

kajak immer noch doof...


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Dezember 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> nordalpen sind noch nicht so berauschend, jedenfalls im freien gelände. auf den pisten könnte es schon besser sein, allerdings soll es die woche bis auf 1800m hoch regnen.



oh mhm des wär doof


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee Selbstständig bin ich nicht aber irgendwie zu viele Projekte + Privatprojekte
> 
> Aber kommt Winter, kommt Ruhe
> 
> Mhm wie isn Schneelage in den Alpen, mich tät so n Kurztripp übers WE irgendwie reizen...


 

schnee passt schon in den höheren Regionen ... wo willst hin?

freies gelände musst auf jedenfall höher rauf ... wenn ich meine ski von gestern so anschau  ... das war die, - wenn ich mit den ski mitfühle - schmerzhafteste Abfahrt meines lebens


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> kajak immer noch doof...


 
kajak ... warum doof?

follow me ... das waren die besten teile des films ... bei dem lohnt es sich aber echt alles zu sehen ...

der typ vom freesolo is schon zu beneiden


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Dezember 2010)

naja, ehrlich gsagt fand ich nur den komischen kajak-typen dumm. sei greed und alls...der war ma scho a bissl zu cool


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> naja, ehrlich gsagt fand ich nur den komischen kajak-typen dumm. sei greed und alls...der war ma scho a bissl zu cool


 


schneelage gestern ... und der speedy in auswegloser situation am felsen


----------



## S*P*J (6. Dezember 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> naja, ehrlich gsagt fand ich nur den komischen kajak-typen dumm. sei greed und alls...der war ma scho a bissl zu cool




also so ein Kajaktyp musst du schon noch ne Nr. cooler sein als der Ottonormalbiker... Problem beim Bike kannst bremsen, absteigen und schieben. Beim Bootfahren geht das so nicht, wenn du in der Schlucht drinnen bist, musst durch egal was kommt


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2010)

@Stefan: Warst du eigentlich mit deinen neuen langen Ski oder den alten kurzen Dingern im Wald?????

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Dezember 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> also so ein Kajaktyp musst du schon noch ne Nr. cooler sein als der Ottonormalbiker... Problem beim Bike kannst bremsen, absteigen und schieben. Beim Bootfahren geht das so nicht, wenn du in der Schlucht drinnen bist, musst durch egal was kommt



hmm-der free solo typ hatte aber auch nerven aus stahl-und war alles andere als cool  also relativ gesehn. DEN fand ich zum beispiel wirklich cool. des gibt mir doch gleich mut, hehehe


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2010)

Morgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 ...endlich Eis

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich würd mich nicht auf Regen freuen....

Bei uns brechen Bäume wie Streichhölzer, ich hab heute zwei Dächer abgeräumt und einen Stadl von nem Bauern unterstützt. 

Als ich daheim war sah ich das bei mir selbst ein Efeubogen und mein Gewächshaus zusammengekracht ist und 50cm neben meinem Hänger lag ein 5m langer "Ast" herunten... dann hab ich zuhause auch die Bäume soweit es ging schneelos gemacht und sah danach aus wie ein Schneemann.


Jetzt wart ich auf den nächsten Feuerwehreinsatz.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich würd mich nicht auf Regen freuen....
> 
> Bei uns brechen Bäume wie Streichhölzer, ich hab heute zwei Dächer abgeräumt und einen Stadl von nem Bauern unterstützt.
> 
> ...



Hab Nachmittagschicht....da ist sowas egal
Hauptsache Eis und kompremierbarer Schnee
Wollte mir, nachdem du was von DhStrecke im Schnee bauen gesagt hast, eine bauen
War absolut aussichtslos bei der Art von Schnee....drumm immer her mit dem Regen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan: Warst du eigentlich mit deinen neuen langen Ski oder den alten kurzen Dingern im Wald?????
> 
> G.



Mit den alten natürlich. 

Hab die neuen noch gar Net. Wär aber schön wenn die mal eintreffen würden. 


@ Eman. Keine ahnung. Irgendwo hin, Net zu weit in Süden. Soll ja a kurztrip werden


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mit den alten natürlich.
> 
> Hab die neuen noch gar Net. Wär aber schön wenn die mal eintreffen würden.
> 
> ...



Bis in die Alpen aber schon oder


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja, des schon


----------



## Supah Gee (7. Dezember 2010)

@Stefan
Was haste denn für neue Ski?

Ich bin scho des 3.Jahr auf da Suche nach gescheiten Schuhen, die auch zu meinen Füßen passen....zum verzweifeln....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Dezember 2010)

So, bei uns musste heut ein Aldi-Dach geräumt werden nachdem in der Umgebung schon was zusammenkrachte.

Wetter ist total mistig und der Schnee unbrauchbar wässrig und schwer. 

Jörg, hast Du mehr Glück?

Wenn Du Dir nen Kicker usw. baust empfehl ich aber trotzdem Bretter in den Schnee einzubauen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> So, bei uns musste heut ein Aldi-Dach geräumt werden nachdem in der Umgebung schon was zusammenkrachte.
> 
> Wetter ist total mistig und der Schnee unbrauchbar wässrig und schwer.
> 
> ...




Schnee wäre jetzt ideal zum Formen und beim nächsten Frost wär alles top
Hab nur keine Zeit...hab Dummschicht die Woche...sonst würd ich mir jetzt einen PT in den Garten Formen.
Glaube in 2h hätte man einen kompletten fertig bei den Schneemassen + dem Pap

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2010)

@ supahh ich hab eigentlich atomic black eye ti gekauft, aber irgendwie hab ich se noch net bekommen... 

Naja bezahlt hab ich se a noch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2010)

@ jörgo, ja und jetzt regnets a noch wie wild... 

Top Bau Bedingungen


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ supahh ich hab eigentlich atomic black eye ti gekauft, aber irgendwie hab ich se noch net bekommen...
> 
> Naja bezahlt hab ich se a noch net



Na dann hast ja gar keine Ski ...


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2010)

Hab sogar 2 Paar Ski...


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab sogar 2 Paar Ski...



Japp .. Die kurzen und die sch... Dinger


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Dezember 2010)

genau 

Aber die kurzen sind erste Sahne


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2010)

naja man kann sich ja auch ski leihen  wenn ich mir das so überleg 600 euro für nen ski zu zahlen, da kann ich auch so 20x leihen

wie schauts wetter aus am WE? wenns gefriert könnten auch optimale spikesbedingungen werden mit Glück ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2010)

Hmm ... Wie sind die Vermutungen wie es mitm Schnee ausschaut  denk radl geht net, also eher Bretter


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2010)

Hmm....

....wo ist die Sonne von gestern...hmm


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmm....
> 
> ....wo ist die Sonne von gestern...hmm



Ich bin da, da versteckt sie sich  is doch logisch 

Seilbahn am okopf läuft Net ... Also is es schön ruhig dort für ne Ski"Tour" ... Dann werd ich sehen ob morgen mit radl


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmm....
> 
> ....wo ist die Sonne von gestern...hmm




Super smilie 

Mhm Brettln mhm bei mir ging's scha a, aber evtl weng später???


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2010)

Na dann ist ja der Okolift net lang geloffen

Später...hmmh...bei Flutlicht könnten wir mit der Stirnlampe auf der unbefahrenen dunklen Piste und im Wald hempeln...hmmh...


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Super smilie
> 
> Mhm Brettln mhm bei mir ging's scha a, aber evtl weng später???



Was is später ? Bin jetz namittag zuerst mal am okopf mit Fellen ... Mehlmeisel später ?

Eisig sollst aber Net sein  meine Ski sind arg angeschlagen nach letztem Sonntag


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2010)

@Jörg ... Anscheinend is Wind da oben ...

Fahrt ihr jetz wo Ski ?

Hmm glaubst das am hempelsberg im wald schon soviel Schnee is ?


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2010)

Naja schon erst so ab 16 - 17 Uhr. 
Also am Sonntag ging's im Wald recht gut. 
Man darf halt nicht ganz neue Ski haben. 

Wie ist's so da oben heut??


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja schon erst so ab 16 - 17 Uhr.
> Also am Sonntag ging's im Wald recht gut.
> Man darf halt nicht ganz neue Ski haben.
> 
> Wie ist's so da oben heut??



Sch... Wetter ... Geh jetz los


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Dezember 2010)

Jörg, ist der Schneepumptrack schon vorhanden?


Wetter hier ist bescheiden... mir aber egal... hab nun 20h auf der Arbeitsuhr und bin froh wenn ich um 7 Uhr heimfahren kann und ab ins Bett.


Was sagen hier die Experten zu dem Plan Ende Januar nach Finale zu fahren? Ist das ratsam oder nicht vom Schnee her???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2010)

Finale im Januar is denk ich zu früh ... Eher märz / April 

Wennst ins warme willst, dann eher Teneriffa 

@Jörg ... Bist eigentlich Pitztal dabei ?

Mitm radl im Wald geht auf jedenfall nix


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Jörg, ist der Schneepumptrack schon vorhanden?



Nö, aber mein Rücken tut schon weh...hoffentlich nur ein Muskelkater ....und heut komm ich erst bei Dunkelheit heim...und morgen gefrierts schon

@Eman: Nö, nix Skifahrurlaub.............


G.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Dezember 2010)

Erfolgreicher Abschluss 2010
Saisonabschlusstour 2010 der Bikefreunde in IBC Mountenbike Forum Frankenland â HaÃberge - Steigerwald
Die IBC Freunde trafen sich das zweite Jahr zur AbschluÃtour. So war eine rekordverdÃ¤chtige Beteiligung von 30 Mountenbiker am Start, demonstrierend dass dieses Event sich offensichtlich zu einem festen Bestandteil in der "dunklen Jahreszeit" mausert.
Der HÃ¶hepunkt in Dezember zum Abschluss der Saison sollte in dieses Jahr  wieder der Night - ritt sein.
     Treffpunkt war am Parkplatz mit Tischreservierungen fÃ¼r 30 Personen, das ganze    
 wurde schon Tage vor dem Start in Schweinfurter SchieÃhaus Reserviert. 
Die angenehmen Tage, an denen man lÃ¤ssig im kurzen, Muskelbetonenden Velodress die Berge hoch und runter brausen konnte sind nun wohl definitiv vorbei. Genau das konnten auch die sonst nicht so zimperlichen Mountainbiker des IBC Mountenbike Forum mit Winterlichen Temperaturen und Schneefall bei 10 grad minus an ihrer Saisonabschlusstour bestÃ¤tigen.  
Wenn alle normale Menschen am Abend im trautem Heim vor ihrem Ofen in aller Ruhe ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend genossen,  trafen sich ein paar Irre in der Dunkelheit und machen sich am Mittwoch den ersten Dezember an Winteranfang in die Schweinfurter  WÃ¤lderâ¦. mit dem Bikeâ¦ immer auf der Suche  so nach der nÃ¤chsten Erfahrung. 
Getreu dem Motto: âKette rechtsâ und âQuÃ¤l Dich du Sauâ Starteten 30 Biker zur eine NÃ¤chtlichen Runde um 18 Uhr. Vertreten darunter waren auch die Steigerwaldbiker Thomas und Mathias Rottmann aus Sand, Gerhard Langer Westheim, Werner Rausch Eltmann und Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder Sand. 
Anforderungen von uns hierbei war eine gute Lichtanlage die deutlich fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken ausgelegt war, wie zum Beispiel eine Lampe fÃ¼r den Lenker und eine RÃ¼ckleuchte, am besten war noch eine Helmlampe, so war das ganze fÃ¼r den Nightreit perfekt. 
FÃ¼r den Ablauf folgte eine sehr grÃ¼ndliche Einweisung fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken von unser Guides Walter. Besonders das alle Teilnehmer zusammenbleiben, und aufeinander warten. Die Nightreit - Tour wurde im ruhigen Tempo gefahren, nur in den Anstiegen fuhr jeder dann seine eigene Geschwindigkeit.
Die Tour wurde so an der groÃen Teilnehmerschaft angepasst, knifflige Passagen auch Tipps zur Fahrlinie wurden von den Guide angekÃ¼ndigt. Gefahren wurde ein Mix aus Forstwege und Singeltrails.
Mit mehr als 30 Biken in der Nacht, das war schon eine tolle Veranstaltung. Das Bewusstwein der Sinne wurde in der Nacht viel SchÃ¤rfer abgestimmt auf der NatÃ¼rlichen Umgebung. 
Eine definitiv andere Erfahrung, wie bei Tageslicht, aber eine durchaus positive. Keine Probleme mit Wildschweine, fernab vom StraÃenverkehr fordert so eine Tour durch den nÃ¤chtlichen Wald alle Sinne. Neben der kÃ¶rperlichen Anstrengung fordert die Dunkelheit und der unebene Boden auch einiges an Konzentration
Das muss man einmal erleben, da kommt man nicht mehr von los versprochen!        Wir fuhren in erster Linie zum SpaÃfaktor, DrÃ¼ber hinaus reichte eine mittlere Kondition hier zur Teilnahme aus. Wobei man sein Rad blind beherrschen musste, denn im Dunkeln sieht man z.B. nicht gleich in welchen Gang man gerade fÃ¤hrt.  
TatsÃ¤chlich wurde die Jahresabschluss tour im mehr als knÃ¶cheltiefen Schnee zum Wintersportereignis pur. Die âBikeschneemÃ¤nerâ erwiesen sich jedoch auch hier wieder als Meister aller Schwierigkeiten und erreichten pÃ¼nktlich und vor den Eintritt der KÃ¤ltestarre das SchieÃhaus wo auch schon andere Sportkameraden warteten.
Die Guide Walter, Joschka und Erwin hatten einmal mehr fÃ¼r einen wÃ¼rdigen Saisonabschluss Tour gesorgt. So kamen wir am Abend um 19:30 am SchieÃhaus zurÃ¼ck,  anschlieÃend versuchte man dann den Mineralstoffhaushalt mit fester und flÃ¼ssiger Nahrung wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen. 

Dabei wurde zurÃ¼ckblicken auf ein tolles Bike Saison Jahr 2010 mit vielen EindrÃ¼cken und HÃ¶hepunkten, auch fast keinen grÃ¶Ãeren UnfÃ¤llen. Allen die mit Ihrem Einsatz zu dieser gelungenen Abschlusstour beigetragen haben ergeht hiermit ein herzliches DankeschÃ¶n von den Steigerwaldbiker aus Sand. 

 Somit lieÃ man an diesen Abend die Abschlusstour 2010 behaglich ausklingen

http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/








. 

.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2010)

Was willst mit dem schmarrn hier ?


----------



## heifisch (12. Dezember 2010)

Was hatten das mit dem Thread zutun?


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7826784&postcount=282

der sucht wohl neue Freunde.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was willst mit dem schmarrn hier ?





Ach Eman


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2010)




----------



## speedy_j (12. Dezember 2010)

ein netter kerl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ach Eman



War doch ein klassischer "Eman"

G.


----------



## heifisch (12. Dezember 2010)

dann stell ich doch mal die unvermeidliche frage, ob es im fichtelgebirge irgendwo einen lift gibt, der auch biker im winter mitnimmt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ihr Spielt wohl gerne mit euch allein, wie ich das Forum verstehe ist dies eine gemeinsame Plattform für alle Biker und Bikerrinnen. Euer benehmen ist  unmöglich. So wie ich das hier Lese schaut ihr nicht gerne über euern Tellerrand hinaus, oder?.

Danke

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir gibt es kein Saisonende... seit mehreren Jahren höre ich ungefähr um 23.30 Uhr am 31.12. auf zu biken und sitz spätestens um 1 Uhr am 1.1. wieder drauf. 

Ich fahr da zwar nur von Feuerwerksabbrandplatz und Abbrandplatz aber das sind auch gute 700m 



War schon mal wer auf Madeira zum biken? Ich kenn da sogar jemanden der die ganze örtliche DH-Szene kennt. Der schickt immer super Bilder... langsam kann man da fast nicht mehr wiederstehen...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Spielt wohl gerne mit euch allein, wie ich das Forum verstehe ist dies eine gemeinsame Plattform für alle Biker und Bikerrinnen. Euer benehmen ist  unmöglich. So wie ich das hier Lese schaut ihr nicht gerne über euern Tellerrand hinaus, oder?.
> 
> Danke
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Du hast den Sinn eines Forums nicht verstanden .... 

Es hätte niemand was dagegen gehabt, wenn du es ins übergeordnete Regionalforum als neuen thread gepostet hättest. In den einzelnen unterthreads hat die Sache so absolut gar nix verloren.
Wennst davor nen einfachen Link zur Einladung gepostet hättest und jetzt wieder nen kurzen Link zum eigentlichen thread dafür wärs auch ok gewesen. 
So wie du es gemacht hast, also im Vorfeld gar nix und jetzt viel zuviel Text für ne Sache die gar keinen interessiert war halt grundfalsch. 

=> und dafür wirst abgestraft, zur Not mit der ignoreliste


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> dann stell ich doch mal die unvermeidliche frage, ob es im fichtelgebirge irgendwo einen lift gibt, der auch biker im winter mitnimmt



Ne, mir is keiner bekannt ... Zur Zeit passt der Schnee auch eh gar net für gscheites biken. 

Mehlmeisel könntest gut shutteln ... Die sehen das aber sehr verbissen mit reifen auf der heiligen Piste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (13. Dezember 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Spielt wohl gerne mit euch allein, wie ich das Forum verstehe ist dies eine gemeinsame Plattform für alle Biker und Bikerrinnen. Euer benehmen ist  unmöglich. So wie ich das hier Lese schaut ihr nicht gerne über euern Tellerrand hinaus, oder?.
> 
> Danke
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



heul doch!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Du hast den Sinn eines Forums nicht verstanden ....
> 
> Es hätte niemand was dagegen gehabt, wenn du es ins übergeordnete Regionalforum als neuen thread gepostet hättest. In den einzelnen unterthreads hat die Sache so absolut gar nix verloren.
> Wennst davor nen einfachen Link zur Einladung gepostet hättest und jetzt wieder nen kurzen Link zum eigentlichen thread dafür wärs auch ok gewesen.
> ...



recht houda!!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> recht houda!!



Der Eman hat immer recht..............zu 30%

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Dezember 2010)

Genau


----------



## Apeman (13. Dezember 2010)

wie ist denn der schnee bei euch?
lohnt es sich mit dem skibike / snowscoot ins fichtl zu kommen?


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Dezember 2010)

Bedingungen sind eigentlich ganz gut... Glaub ich


----------



## heifisch (13. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mehlmeisel könntest gut shutteln ... Die sehen das aber sehr verbissen mit reifen auf der heiligen Piste


gerade die könnten ja biker rauf lassen, breite piste und 3 lift, sperrste nen teil der piste ab und benutz einen lift für biker


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> gerade die könnten ja biker rauf lassen, breite piste und 3 lift, sperrste nen teil der piste ab und benutz einen lift für biker


 
wenn das so einfach wär  ... grad dort wird das nie gehen ... die nehmen dir ja die liftkarte ab, wennst im wald fährst und schalten den lift aus wenn einer nicht 100% in der spur fährt ...


----------



## heifisch (13. Dezember 2010)

hm, ist das inzwischen echt so extrem
eigentlich könnten sie ja durch biker auch gewinn machen, aber sind halt zu engstirnig..
lässt sich nicht ändern, dann fährt man halt ne forststraße hoch und durch den wald wieder runter


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt...kaum ist man mal ne Stunde Pumptrack vereisen schreiben sie meinen Beitrag 3000

So dafür geh ich jetzt eine Nachtskitour auf einen unserer Mittelgebirgserhebungen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (13. Dezember 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

